# EPIC M&M:  Issue 2 (IC)



## Calinon (Jan 20, 2004)

*September 15, 2120*
*Mega-City of New York*
*EPIC Institute*
*2:30 PM*

*EPIC Roll Call: Sanchez, Jun Po, Kodiak, Trailblazer, Empath, Sandstorm*

*The Past Few Weeks*
A little over two weeks has gone by since your rude welcoming to New York. You were given a few days of rest, during which both Cosmo and Jackal seem to have recovered. Neither will discuss what happened in the cab of the train, and both have returned to their former shining personalities.

After a few days to rest, recover and acclamate yourselves to the EPIC facility, classes have started. Your teachers include both EPIC heroes and other instructors for various classes: 
Reading, Writing, Languages: Ms. Desrochers (Empath)
Physics, Chemistry, Shop: Mrs. Sanchez (Sanchez)
Mathematics, Biology: Mr. Cale
History, Social Studies: Mr. Donovan
Ethics, Investigation, Law: Thunder, Titan
Physical Education: Miss Rondiq, Kodiak​Classes are made challenging for those of any intellect level. In addition to these classes, you are all required to undergo rigorous training in combat and defense, as well as training designed to help you build your powers. These are run mainly by Jun Po and Sandstorm, both of whom push you to the brink of your abilities daily. You have become so busy that by the end of most days you don’t have the energy to consider leaving the compound.

Over the last few weeks you’ve grown accustomed to your non-EPIC teachers. Grandmother is the school headmaster. Miss Rondiq, a strange mutant with telekenetic powers has a third eye in the middle of her forehead. That third eye is always watching and seems to move independently of her other two. Mr. Donovan is covered head-to-toe in green scales. He slurs his “S” sounds, making him sound somewhat snakelike in nature, but once you got past that, you found his classes both entertaining and engrossing. Perhaps most liked of the three teachers, however, is small Mr. Cale. Standing just under three feet in height, Mr. Cale is definitely a small person. He is an exciteable man, often going into off the cuff tirades of various popular television shows that apply to the subjects he teaches, lamenting their inaccuracies and challenging you to prove him wrong. All three teachers, along with Grandmother, stay in the appropriate dorms, and act as both consellors and chaperones, along with their teaching duties.

About a week into courses, those who were in Europe and Africa returned. However, Merlin is still absent. The return of Trailblazer, Jun Po and Kodiak’s return marked the start of school sport teams, and tomorrow is when teams will be announced for soccer, baseball, basketball, martial arts (including wrestling), swimming, track and field and fencing teams.

You’ve learned quite a bit about the members of EPIC. 

Thunder takes his duty very seriously, far too seriously in many of your minds. He radiates a nearly tangible aura of leadership however. He has been working very diligently to sway the media view of Vincent. Obviously he’s done something right, as the horde of reporters outside EPIC HQ has vanished recently.

Titan lives up to his party-animal image, and is nearly never on campus during evening hours. Despite late nights, he always seems wide awake and ready to teach or help.

Sanchez is by far the most easy-going of the members, and though she is still waiting for an apology from Raisa, she certainly doesn’t treat her any different from the other students. 
Empath, you discovered, really and truly hates her hero name. It took about three minutes for everyone to start referring to her as Ms. Desrochers. While all the boys ogle Empath, everyone also quickly realized that she and Sandstorm have some sort of “secret” relationship going on.

Jun Po, Kodiak and Trailblazer are nearly never apart, the latter two constantly engaging in prank playing on each other, and occasionally on the students. The “hot-dog vendor” prank is already in use by many students.

Nova is pretty much impossible to get near to, something quickly discovered by Vincent. An introduction by Vince ended in a trip to the hospital when he mistakenly believed his immunity to heat would protect him from her fiery aura. Since then, Nova has remained distant from the students, and you see her constantly practicing with Thunder on the EPIC grounds, trying to control her wild powers.

Most non-school conversation, however, has revolved around the attacks. Many theories have been bantered about, fueled by Tara and Vince’s tale of the EPIC meeting. A few days ago, Thunder, Titan and Nova left to follow up on a lead on the whereabouts of Ace McCoy, leader of MERC.

*Today*
The late afternoon sun shines through the windows of the Mr. Donovan’s Social Studies class. Studying the history of the former World Government is far from the most interesting topic this close to the final bell. Down in front of the school, a bus pulls up, and you suddenly remember that everyone who wants to go is going to the NYC Metropolitan Mall! Finally, a chance to get some real stuff!

“Alright, I can sssssee I’ve already losssst you to a ssssshopping sssspree,” Mr. Donovan hisses out. “We’ll continue tomorrow. Everyone out!” He finishes by opening the classroom door and shooing you all out. As you are filing away to your rooms to drop your books and grab your wallets and purses, he shouts out, “Don’t forget to ssssign up for ssssportssss teamsss! Lassst chansssse!”


----------



## buzzard (Jan 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> “Alright, I can sssssee I’ve already losssst you to a ssssshopping sssspree,” Mr. Donovan hisses out. “We’ll continue tomorrow. Everyone out!” He finishes by opening the classroom door and shooing you all out. As you are filing away to your rooms to drop your books and grab your wallets and purses, he shouts out, “Don’t forget to ssssign up for ssssportssss teamsss! Lassst chansssse!”





"Oh yeah, that sports stuff. Can't forget that." 

 John says as he digs through is backpack for a pen. He signs up for baseball, martial arts, and track&field. 

"I wonder why they don't have a rifle ream here? I was a mean shot with my Winchester Slug thrower. Got a buck at 300 meters once" He asks noone in general. 

Then he heads on down to the bus. A trip off campus should be a nice change. 

buzzard


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 20, 2004)

As Johan walks out of the class with no hurry, he smiles at Mr. Donovan's last comment. _Unless they've added chess to the list of sports, I'll probably skip the chance._

Johan makes sure that his corporate-funded credit card is with him before leaving his room. He also graps an empty notepad so he can make notes if the necessity comes up.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 20, 2004)

"Shopping at last."  Michelle says happily as she walks out the classroom doors. 

She pauses long enough to sign up for the martial arts program, she then quickly goes to her dorm room and dumps her books on the bed and makes sure her credit cards are in her wallet.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 20, 2004)

_"Yay -- another chance to go out into a world full of people I don't really want to get near,"_ X12 thinks to himself as he heads back to his room.  "Maybe, if they'll let me wear a body suit, I could take up boxing," he chuckles to himself as he passes the sign-ups.  He stops, looks them over, and decides to sign up for weight-lifting and martial arts.  "I'm not a power-lifter, but maybe I can put some mass on... and the martial arts will keep me limber and agile."


----------



## Mule (Jan 21, 2004)

The day after arriving at the EPIC school, Randall feels in much better spirits.  The memories of the Mag-Lev are quickly pushed to the back of his mind with the excitement of being at the EPIC HQ.  He is used to having new surroundings, and quickly adapts to life at the institute.  One of the first things he does is find Vincent and apologizes.  "I'm sorry for my outburst back at the hospital, no hard feelings?" Randall will create an illusionary tail for Vincent (which he makes so Vincent can't see it) to complete his demonic appearance.  Vince's "tail" will be constantly doing funny things like cleaning his ears or picking his nose.

Randall, who always introduces himself as Loki, quickly becomes the class clown in all his subjects.  Exploding pens, giant spiders, floating eyeballs in the soup, no one is safe from his pranks.  Except for a few:  Thunder, who he wisely refrains from pranking, and Cosmo, Jackal and Raisa, whom he is still intimidated by.  But his favorite victim is Vince, whose appearance makes it just too easy.

One day, in a particularly boring lesson about politics which he was taking with Vince, Randall got into a bit of trouble.  Blowing a loud raspberry in the crook of his arm, Randall made flames shoot from Vince's butt, seemingly igniting the desk of the student sitting behind poor Vincent.  The girl sitting at the burning desk shrieked, and dove away from the blaze, fooled by the illusion.  Randall burst out laughing, as did a few other students who realized what was up, but the laughter quickly stopped when the school's state-of-the-art fire detection system was also fooled by the illusionary flames.  Water poured down from the ceiling soaking everyone and everything in the classroom.  Books were ruined, and to say the teacher was displeased would be an understatement.

OOC:  _I don't know that much about fire detection systems, but I do know that some are light sensitive, and could possibly be fooled by Loki's blaze.  This is 2120 after all._

Despite all the joking around, Loki does apply himself to his schoolwork, and spends time every night working on his light control.  "If Merlin thinks that I can make solid objects out of light, then I must be able to."  Randall keeps practicing.

When not in class, or working on homework, Randall can usually be found playing video games with the other students.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> you suddenly remember that everyone who wants to go is going to the NYC Metropolitan Mall!




"Finally, some freash air!"  Randall quickly packs his things and heads for the door, but not before signing up for the martial arts and track teams.


----------



## Agamon (Jan 21, 2004)

Sanjay grins.  "Right on, the mall, sounds like fun."  He makes sure he has his sunglasses and puts his name down for soccer, track and martial arts before heading for the bus.


----------



## Deva (Jan 21, 2004)

It was strange, being in a school setting without the other _D'Oiropatas_ with her. With them around she had always been confident and self-assured, but on her own was entirely new. She felt unsure of herself, often remaining quiet in class unless asked by the instructor and studying more than she did back home. She wasn't uninteligent by any means, but sitting in some of those classes with the braniacs gave her serious headaches.

Usually, after classes were dismissed for the day, Raisa would spend at least an hour in the gym. With a disk of music given to her from her friends before she left, she would dance, oblivious to anyone else that may or may not have been around. The pounding rhythm of the tribal drums, the chants in forgotten languages, the pipes that would take her back to Brazil and to her life before being a mutant. When she danced, she was just Raisa.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> “Alright, I can sssssee I’ve already losssst you to a ssssshopping sssspree,” Mr. Donovan hisses out. “We’ll continue tomorrow. Everyone out!” He finishes by opening the classroom door and shooing you all out. As you are filing away to your rooms to drop your books and grab your wallets and purses, he shouts out, “Don’t forget to ssssign up for ssssportssss teamsss! Lassst chansssse!”




Books crooked in her elbow, Raisa exits the classroom and stands next to the sign-up sheets for the sports teams. Though she likes most of them, she doesn't have a lot of talent for sports and only signs her name on the martial arts list. Very similar to dancing, she figures she'd would at least give it a try.

As she's walking back toward her room, she loosens the top few buttons of the white blouse she's wearing. In her room she opens her wallet and chuckles at herself. _Right Rai, like its any different than the last time you looked. Won't be buying anything more than a soda, but at least you're getting off school grounds._ She drops the wallet and her copy of *Lord of the Flies* -  one of the books they had been assigned to read -  into her backpack next to her portable disk player and the disk of her dance mixes before heading out to the bus waiting to take them to the Mall.


----------



## Elementor (Jan 21, 2004)

Mule said:
			
		

> The day after arriving at the EPIC school, Randall feels in much better spirits.  The memories of the Mag-Lev are quickly pushed to the back of his mind with the excitement of being at the EPIC HQ.  He is used to having new surroundings, and quickly adapts to life at the institute.  One of the first things he does is find Vincent and apologizes.  "I'm sorry for my outburst back at the hospital, no hard feelings?" Randall will create an illusionary tail for Vincent (which he makes so Vincent can't see it) to complete his demonic appearance.  Vince's "tail" will be constantly doing funny things like cleaning his ears or picking his nose.
> 
> Randall, who always introduces himself as Loki, quickly becomes the class clown in all his subjects.  Exploding pens, giant spiders, floating eyeballs in the soup, no one is safe from his pranks.  Except for a few:  Thunder, who he wisely refrains from pranking, and Cosmo, Jackal and Raisa, whom he is still intimidated by.  But his favorite victim is Vince, whose appearance makes it just too easy.




Vince pats Loki on the shoulder reassuringly, "No man, no hard feelings.  We are cool.  Realizing that Loki's jokes are his way of trying to fit in, Vince tries not to be bothered by the pranks and laughs along.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> *Today*
> The late afternoon sun shines through the windows of the Mr. Donovan’s Social Studies class. Studying the history of the former World Government is far from the most interesting topic this close to the final bell. Down in front of the school, a bus pulls up, and you suddenly remember that everyone who wants to go is going to the NYC Metropolitan Mall! Finally, a chance to get some real stuff!
> 
> “Alright, I can sssssee I’ve already losssst you to a ssssshopping sssspree,” Mr. Donovan hisses out. “We’ll continue tomorrow. Everyone out!” He finishes by opening the classroom door and shooing you all out. As you are filing away to your rooms to drop your books and grab your wallets and purses, he shouts out, “Don’t forget to ssssign up for ssssportssss teamsss! Lassst chansssse!”




As everyone rushes out of the classroom, Vince waits behind until all the students have left.  He wanders up to the sign up sheets and signs them all.  "As long as I am stuck here on campus I may as well be busy."  He smiles back towards Mr. Donovan and hustles back to his room.  Once there, Vince changes out of his school clothes and into his workout gear.  Not really wanting to watch the other students being all excited about the trip to the mall, Vince will wait until the bus leaves before heading down to the workout area to grab a soccer ball and then to the soccer stadium to practice alone for a while.  He will practice for a while both at superspeed and at normal speed.  He refuses to say anything about it to Sanchez but her husband is Vince's hero on the field and Vince tries to copy Romario Sanchez's moves on the field.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 21, 2004)

*Vincent*
Vince is practicing on the field, keeping the ball in the air as he runs along the field. On about the ninth hop, he prepares to knee the ball and it's simply not there. A huge gust of wind spins him around and he sees something fly by him even faster than he can move.

"Howdy, partner," Trailblazer says, standing suddenly behind Vincent, but within his all around vision. "Bus'll be leavin' soon 'nuff. You aughta be gettin' into somethin' a mite bit less casual, don'tcha think?" He balances the ball on his cowboy booted foot, obviously good at this too. "Angel's been workin' for a week on how ta get you a bit less noticed on the trip, what with that monster bull-pucky, an' the boss... well hoss, you aint seen any reporters around lately, have you?"

He puts his foot on top of the ball as he waits for Vince to do respond and pulls stubby cigar from his shirt pocket, putting it in his mouth. "Now get outa here, kid," he says, striking a match on his jeans and bringing it to his cigar. "Before I light up? This stuff'll kill ya, ya know. Kill me too if Angel finds out, so keep your trap shut," he adds as he lights up anyway.

"Gettin' so a guy can't have a smoke in peace around here."


----------



## Elementor (Jan 21, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Vincent*
> Vince is practicing on the field, keeping the ball in the air as he runs along the field. On about the ninth hop, he prepares to knee the ball and it's simply not there. A huge gust of wind spins him around and he sees something fly by him even faster than he can move.
> 
> "Howdy, partner," Trailblazer says, standing suddenly behind Vincent, but within his all around vision. "Bus'll be leavin' soon 'nuff. You aughta be gettin' into somethin' a mite bit less casual, don'tcha think?" He balances the ball on his cowboy booted foot, obviously good at this too. "Angel's been workin' for a week on how ta get you a bit less noticed on the trip, what with that monster bull-pucky, an' the boss... well hoss, you aint seen any reporters around lately, have you?"
> ...




"You are definately right about the reporters not acting like vultures anymore but I didnt want to break my promise to Thunder about leaving the grounds either.  If I am cleared to leave though, then I am out of here!  I think the bus is long gone but I can catch it no problem."  As he kicks in his superspeed and turns to leave, Vince smiles back, "But you might want to lay off the smokes or I'll be able to catch you one of these days."

Vince runs as fast as he can (without breaking the sound barrier or tearing anything from the walls) back to his room, does a superspeed change into more appropriate clothes, grabs his wallet and zips towards the direction the bus would have headed.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 21, 2004)

During the last two weeks, Kevin have been distant. He didn't talk much to the other students. In the course, he is pretty silent, listening to his teacher. During dinner, he eat and go away as soon as he has finished. All his free times goes into training and studies.

His name can be seen on the sport team list for martial arts, swimming, track and field and fencing.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 21, 2004)

*September 15, 2120
Mega-City of New York*
*EPIC Institute*
*3:00 PM*

It takes a while for everyone to get together and start loading onto the bus.  About thirty of your fellow classmates are gathered.  Cosmo, Jackal, Dara, Tara, and Carl, along with many of the less powerful students, are already waiting by the time the rest of you arrive.  As you arrive, you are each given a credit card by Ms. Desrochers.  She tells you it has a $1,000 prepaid balance on it.

"I'll be coming with you, in case there is any trouble," Empath says to the group.  "Let us try to not have any of that though.  Since this is your first time out of the institute, make sure you are always in pairs or more."

As Raisa, X12, Neutron, Loki and Straightjacket are preparing to board the bus, Vincent finally arives, tearing around the side of the school.  "You two are to stay together at all times," she says as she hands Vincent his credit card.  "Randall, I want you to keep Vincent covered in an illusion; something simple.  Just changes his features to a little less elongated, bring his eyes a bit together, and lose the wings.  Better to keep out of the limelight," she finishes.

As she finishes, you hear the sound of a pair of electric engines.  You turn and see a MK182 robot tearing across the field, well ahead of a jeep being driven by what looks to be Rebound.  You can see Sanchez in the passenger seat and Anna in the back.  The jeep doesn't appear to be able to keep up, and the robot bears straight down on your group, some sort of lancelike weapon in is right hand pointed at you as it speeds onward.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 21, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *
> As she finishes, you hear the sound of a pair of electric engines.  You turn and see a MK182 robot tearing across the field, well ahead of a jeep being driven by what looks to be Rebound.  You can see Sanchez in the passenger seat and Anna in the back.  The jeep doesn't appear to be able to keep up, and the robot bears straight down on your group, some sort of lancelike weapon in is right hand pointed at you as it speeds onward.*



*

"Well I guess a couple of weeks of peace may be a long time around here" quips John as he grows to his enlarged size in case the robot is hostile. 

buzzard*


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 21, 2004)

Johan eyes the robot warily, but a suspicion keeps him from acting and activating his now more in-control duplication.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 21, 2004)

Kevin who was in doorway of the bus to get up, get down and slowly close to Raisa and touch her.

OOC: Use my mimic power on Raisa.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 22, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Kevin who was in doorway of the bus to get up, get down and slowly close to Raisa and touch her.
> 
> OOC: Use my mimic power on Raisa.



Raisa feels Kevin touch her arm and has an itching feeling like she just walked through spiderwebs. She realizes Kevin is attempting to mimic her powers.

_OOC: Just a fair warning, due to an error when I created Amazon with Deva, we made a rather costly mistake regarding power stacking. As a result, her powers will change slightly. Raisa, you may attempt to resist if you like._


----------



## Deva (Jan 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _OOC: Just a fair warning, due to an error when I created Amazon with Deva, we made a rather costly mistake regarding power stacking. As a result, her powers will change slightly. Raisa, you may attempt to resist if you like._




_ooc: yes, I will attempt to resist if only to spare the poor boy the headache he'll have if he tries._


----------



## Mimic (Jan 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> As she finishes, you hear the sound of a pair of electric engines.  You turn and see a MK182 robot tearing across the field, well ahead of a jeep being driven by what looks to be Rebound.  You can see Sanchez in the passenger seat and Anna in the back.  The jeep doesn't appear to be able to keep up, and the robot bears straight down on your group, some sort of lancelike weapon in is right hand pointed at you as it speeds onward.




Michelle will levitate 20 feet up in the air, to get a better look at what is happening. If it looks like the robot is out of control she will attempt to lift it from the ground or divert its course.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 22, 2004)

"What are the odds that it's just something Sanchez was monkeying with that got off its leash?" X12 poses rhetorically, a sort of nervous resignation in his voice at the thought of having to face down another one of these robots.  "I thought stuff like that didn't make it through the school's perimeter," he says to Ms. Desrochers with a puzzled look.


----------



## Elementor (Jan 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> As she finishes, you hear the sound of a pair of electric engines.  You turn and see a MK182 robot tearing across the field, well ahead of a jeep being driven by what looks to be Rebound.  You can see Sanchez in the passenger seat and Anna in the back.  The jeep doesn't appear to be able to keep up, and the robot bears straight down on your group, some sort of lancelike weapon in is right hand pointed at you as it speeds onward.




"No rest for the wicked it would seem...."  Instead of boarding the bus, Vince maintains his superspeed and heads back to help those in the jeep.  He will try to run back and hit the robot in the side with a Mach One Punch pushing it towards the school and away from any innocent bystanders.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 22, 2004)

Raisa pulls her arm free of Kevin with a little growl and steps away from him.

_OOC: Raisa makes her save with a 21 vs DC 18._

As John grows and Michelle flies into the air, Empath turns around to see what the fuss is about. "I have no idea, X... X... bah, that is a horrible name. We must come up with something more suitable. Once we deal with whatever this nonsense is."

As she says that, she clicks a belt she's wearing and a force field surrounds her. She steps up just beside John and looks towards the jeep. "They are yet too far away. I cannot sense what they are feeling," she says.

Vincent suddenly takes off past everyone, right at the robot (_because nowhere does it mention the people in the jeep appear to be distressed in any way shape or form, only that they cannot keep up to the robot, so it makes less sense to go "help" them then it did to go after the unseen stewards on the train). _As he charges it, the robot changes direction slightly, heading at X12 and trying to avoid Vince. As the two pass, everyone hears a loud _crack_ as Vincent punches the robot. He doesn't change its trajectory, but it immediately slows down, losing its momentum and rolling to a halt about twenty feet from the bus. Its left side chest plate is partially destroyed, and electricity crackles about the hole left by Vince's punch.

It drops its rake.

And explodes.

A few moments later, Sanchez, Rebound and Anna pull up and screech to a halt. "Holy crap!" exclaims Rebound as he gets out of the truck. "He blew it up!"

"That was so cool!" Anna exclaims from the back of the jeep.

"You killed Andy! What the hell'd you kill our new grounds-robot for?! We were just testing him out to deliver X12's bracelet and..." Sanchez says, hurrying over to the mostly destroyed robot and picking through the parts. "Aw crap!" she exclaims as she pulls up a blackened and partially melted bracelet looking an awful lot like one of the power eliminating bracelets from the train.

"Well, it _was_ working," she says. "Oh well, back to the drawing board. Sorry, kiddo," she says to X12.

"You could perhaps _warn_ me when you are going to attempt to terrify the students with a robot they had to fight only weeks ago, Michelle," Empath says a bit scoldingly as she deactivates her force field.

"Yeah, well, we were teaching Jackson how to drive too, so it kind of slipped my mind, ok? I think about the time we smashed through the fence around the soccer field," Sanchez says as she and Jackson load up the robot pieces, hop in the van and peel out and back towards the huge building. "Less gas! _Less gas!_" you hear Sanchez shouting as they accellerate away.

"This is so cool!" you hear Anna squal as they bounce across the field.

"Never a dull moment," mutters Empath as she boards the bus.


----------



## Mule (Jan 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> It drops its rake.
> 
> And explodes.




"HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"  Seeing the robot explode, Randall bursts out in laughter, shaking off the fear of having a "killer" robot charging at the assembled students.  "Oh man, that was awesome!"

Randall creates an illusionary MK182 robot, but this one is wearing a pink cone hat with a big yellow pom-pom at the tip, and also a pink tutu.  The MK182's face is painted garishly to look like that of a clown.  The robot begins weaving though the students, juggling a set of bowling pins.  When the clown robot reaches Vince, it drops the bowling pins and pulls out a giant long balloon.  Inflating the balloon, it twists it into the shape of a life-sized wiener dog and offers it to Vincent.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 22, 2004)

"Well that was almost exciting. Oh yeah Vince- nice ram, I'll make sure I holler next time I see a dangerous lawnmower. "  John says as he shrinks back to normal size. Then he loads onto the bus and settles in his seat. 

buzzard


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> As John grows and Michelle flies into the air, Empath turns around to see what the fuss is about. "I have no idea, X... X... bah, that is a horrible name. We must come up with something more suitable. Once we deal with whatever this nonsense is."




"X12 suits me just fine.  Besides, I'll bet I had a name at some point in my life, and I think I'll wait for it to come back to me," he says plainly.  "Also, I have no intention of getting caught up in this super-hero moniker nonsense like everyone else...." He drones on, finishing with a whispered derogative about cheesy super-names, while shuffling off to watch the oncoming robot.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "You killed Andy! What the hell'd you kill our new grounds-robot for?! We were just testing him out to deliver X12's bracelet and..." Sanchez says, hurrying over to the mostly destroyed robot and picking through the parts. "Aw crap!" she exclaims as she pulls up a blackened and partially melted bracelet looking an awful lot like one of the power eliminating bracelets from the train.
> 
> "Well, it _was_ working," she says. "Oh well, back to the drawing board. Sorry, kiddo," she says to X12.




"Figures," he says, dejected.  He climbs back onto the bus, finds a seat, and slumps into it, defeated.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Vincent suddenly takes off past everyone, right at the robot (_because nowhere does it mention the people in the jeep appear to be distressed in any way shape or form, only that they cannot keep up to the robot, so it makes less sense to go "help" them then it did to go after the unseen stewards on the train). _As he charges it, the robot changes direction slightly, heading at X12 and trying to avoid Vince. As the two pass, everyone hears a loud _crack_ as Vincent punches the robot. He doesn't change its trajectory, but it immediately slows down, losing its momentum and rolling to a halt about twenty feet from the bus. Its left side chest plate is partially destroyed, and electricity crackles about the hole left by Vince's punch.
> 
> It drops its rake.
> 
> ...




_"What an idiot. Has he not been listening to Sandstorm? Never jump into a potentonally dangerous situation without learning all you can about it."_ Michelle thinks to herself as she gently lowers herself back to the ground.



			
				Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Figures," he says, dejected. He climbs back onto the bus, finds a seat, and slumps into it, defeated.




Ignoring the illusionary robot Michelle will board the bus and finds a place to sit, monentarily pausing where X12 is sitting. "Don't worry X, I'm sure that Mrs. Sanchez can fix the braclet again." She tells the depressed boy giving him a big smile.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 22, 2004)

"As I suspected" is all that Johan says to himself as he climbs to the bus.
He finds himself a seat and sits down comfortable getting ready for a nap.


----------



## Deva (Jan 22, 2004)

"Well that's one way to get the adrenaline pumping," Raisa snickers quietly as she watches the smoldering robot. She whistles loudly to get Vincent's attention. "You coming, _tiro quente_?"_(Translation: hot shot)_ With a chuckle she boards the bus and finds a seat.


----------



## Elementor (Jan 23, 2004)

buzzard said:
			
		

> "Well that was almost exciting. Oh yeah Vince- nice ram, I'll make sure I holler next time I see a dangerous lawnmower. "  John says as he shrinks back to normal size. Then he loads onto the bus and settles in his seat.
> 
> buzzard




"Dude, you are so totally jealous..." Vince pipes up but can't hide the embarassment on his face.  "Hey, I wasnt the only one expecting an attack.  Call me cautious after being attacked constantly since the moment I signed on for this gig.  Besides a rake could theoritically do a fair bit of damage at that speed.  I guess."



			
				Deva said:
			
		

> "Well that's one way to get the adrenaline pumping," Raisa snickers quietly as she watches the smoldering robot. She whistles loudly to get Vincent's attention. "You coming, _tiro quente_?"_(Translation: hot shot)_ With a chuckle she boards the bus and finds a seat.




Boarding the bus Vince sits just a seat away from Raisa.  "Had to get your attention somehow."  Vince grins broadly as he sits back and enjoys his ride to the mall.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 23, 2004)

After the excitement pass, Kevin walk into the bus and takes a seat.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 23, 2004)

"Nice job, dumbass," says Jackal as Vince sits down a few seats in front of him.

"Cautious would be taking a reserved approach, not running ahead of everyone recklessly. But hey, it'll give spanky there someone to heal," he says, nodding his head at X12.

The bus hovers out of the compound and through a few suburbs before entering the interstate. You pass a number of smaller shopping centers and an open air market before the grey stone exterior of the gigantic NYC Metropolitan Mall looms up before you. The largest mall in the world definitely lives up to its reputation. Three stories high, a huge, indoor water-park extends off of one side and a huge glass enclosure in the middle holds the larges indoor amusement park in the world. As you enter the parking lot, you see one of many signs welcoming you to the Mall and it's 1826 shops. For many students, it's a rather intimidating place.

The bus pulls up infront of one set of doors near Macy's and the Movie Theatres. "Alright everyone, pay attention," calls Empath from the front. "It's 4:00PM, and the mall closes at 9:00PM, so you have five hours. Everyone make sure you are with at least one of your fellow students, and Vincent, you make sure you do not leave Loki's sight. Everyone take one of these pagers when you leave the bus, and if you have any problems, hit the white button on the front and I'll come and find you.

"Your school uniforms should stop you from any serious problems, but please do not provoke people or cause any trouble. The last thing we need is more negative press."

You each get a pager and head off into the malls in groups. The bus driver locks the bus and heads off with Empath. You never noticed him before, but the bus driver is rather built, like a thick necked bodyguard.  A large number of students rush the movie theatre, excited at the chance to see the newest James Bond flick.

*NPC Role Call: Empath, Richard (bus driver), Carl, Cosmo, Dara, Jackal, Tara, 20 other students*


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 23, 2004)

"I really don't have anywhere I want or need to go," X12 says.  "Anyone need a buddy?"


----------



## buzzard (Jan 23, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "I really don't have anywhere I want or need to go," X12 says.  "Anyone need a buddy?"





"Well come on, we'll go see the Bond flick. It beats shopping. " Responds John as he follows the flock to the Theatre. 

buzzard


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 23, 2004)

buzzard said:
			
		

> "Well come on, we'll go see the Bond flick. It beats shopping. " Responds John as he follows the flock to the Theatre.
> 
> buzzard




"Fine by me," X12 replies.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 23, 2004)

"What? Only 5 hours till closing? We better hurry then."  Michelle says to no one in particular.

Michelle will attempt to get Dara, Tara, Raisa (If she can get her to stop oggling Vince) and any other female (who is not going to the movie) to form a big shopping party.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 23, 2004)

Kevin walks into the shop, following the mass who goes into the movie theatre, but before taking a seat, he walks into the bathroom. After a moment, to be sure everyone have forgotten him, he walk outside the movie theatre, trying to get spot by any EPIC member, and will start to wander alone in the mall.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 23, 2004)

After moving out of the bus and pocketing the pager, Johan concentrates for a moment, trying to make his gift work completely under his will. A short moment passes, and two duplicates of him walk out of him.
"Technically, I am now with a fellow student, am I not?" he says to the duplicates, all three smiling at the bad joke.
Before leaving the nearhood of the bus, Johan goes over to Empath.
"I nearly forgot to ask, but are us students allowed to bring personal computers to our rooms? If not, would an electronic notebook be acceptable?"


----------



## Elementor (Jan 24, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Nice job, dumbass," says Jackal as Vince sits down a few seats in front of him.
> 
> "Cautious would be taking a reserved approach, not running ahead of everyone recklessly. But hey, it'll give spanky there someone to heal," he says, nodding his head at X12.




"You know that is interesting.  I don't recall X ever having to heal me.  How is your throat by the way Jackal?

Anyways, charging in may not have been the best idea in the world but at least I wasnt wussing out on the bus with my brother."

Once at the mall he hangs out by Loki, "So since I have to stay within your line of sight, I guess you get to determine where we are going.  So whats the plan?"


----------



## Agamon (Jan 24, 2004)

"Cool, a movie theatre.  Sounds like a good time to me,"  Sanjay says as he heads for the theatre with soem of the other students.

_OOC: I am so very completely and totally busy this weekend, I won't have much time to post until Monday.  A movie is a good place to go to stay out of the way in the meantime, I figure.  If not, you can run Neutron as you see fit until then, Cal.  Thanks._


----------



## Calinon (Jan 24, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> "You know that is interesting. I don't recall X ever having to heal me. How is your throat by the way Jackal?
> 
> Anyways, charging in may not have been the best idea in the world but at least I wasnt wussing out on the bus with my brother."



"Just fine, I healed it myself, goat boy," Jackal says with a feral grin. "Since some fool didn't take his bracelet off."

"You remember the bracelet," adds Cosmo. "You know, the one you just destroyed for him? Boss job on overreacting and killing a harmless gardener and ruining X12's chance at human contact without fear. And we were here waiting for your slow ass to get here. It was well worth the wait though. Marvelous show. Well done."

"You three, sit down and be quiet. Not another word," Empath says scoldingly, cutting off any further conversation.

_OOC: I love time warps._


----------



## Calinon (Jan 24, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> After moving out of the bus and pocketing the pager, Johan concentrates for a moment, trying to make his gift work completely under his will. A short moment passes, and two duplicates of him walk out of him.
> "Technically, I am now with a fellow student, am I not?" he says to the duplicates, all three smiling at the bad joke.
> Before leaving the nearhood of the bus, Johan goes over to Empath.
> "I nearly forgot to ask, but are us students allowed to bring personal computers to our rooms? If not, would an electronic notebook be acceptable?"



"Not just yet, Johan. But if you have any programs you may wish to have for a future computer, you may wish to take the time to purchase them today," Empath says.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 24, 2004)

Michelle's shopping party gets to be ten people in size and the giggling, squealing mass of teenage hormones races into the mall. 

John, Sanjay, Kevin and X12 lead the way into the theatre with an equally large group of fellow students, finding the movie theatre moderately full once they sit down. Kevin gets up and leaves for the washroom. After a short bit, the lights dim and the movie starts. Nobody notices that Kevin hasn't returned from the washroom.

Johan and his two duplicates wander down the mall on their own. One of them notices Carl heading up an escalater alone towards the second floor shops.

As Kevin leaves the theatre, he sees Empath turning a corner far down the hall. Johan and two of his duplicates are entering a nearby computer store. The mass of teenaged girls is in a pair of clothing shops nearby. As he stands, deciding where to go, four oriental boys, dressed in jeans and t-shirts with leather coats and blue and white headbands come up behind him and shove him aside, continuing on. One turns and flips him off, and the three head for an escalator nearby. He notices a red rose on the inside of the jacket cuff of the tean who flipped him off.


----------



## Mule (Jan 24, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> and Vincent, you make sure you do not leave Loki's sight.




"Awww man!"  The smile on Randall's face indicates he's only joking.  Randall will disguise Vincent's more demonic features with an illusion.

OCC:  _I'm not quite sure how that would work.  Loki will have to move the illusion as Speed Demon moves, which I'm sure could be quite difficult considering how fast Speedy can move.  I'm thinking something like making Vince's skin tone more "normal" and disguising his eyes as much as possible._



			
				Elementor said:
			
		

> "I guess you get to determine where we are going. So what's the plan?"




"I kinda wanted to take up a hobby of mine again.  I want to check out some remote control airplanes, and maybe some electronic extras for charging it up a bit.  Then what do you say we find the arcade for some rematches?"


----------



## Velmont (Jan 24, 2004)

Curious, Kevin start to follow the kids who flipped him.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 24, 2004)

*Vince and Randall*
You find a number of high tech robots stores, which include kits and parts for remote control vehicles. After Vince puts up with an hour of grueling and boring (to him) shopping, the two finally head for the massive food emporium and the gigantic arcade located on the second floor nearby. Along the way, you see Jackal and Cosmo coming out of an expensive toy store, Cosmo shaking his head and laughing.

*Kevin*
As you follow the quartet, the meet up with a few others. Having been in a gang, you recognize it for what it is. You see the one that flipped you off throw something into an open waste basket as they walk towards a fancy chinese restaurant. You lose sight of them as they enter. A sign on the front says "Three Rose Restaurant, Reservation Only."

*Mob of Teenage Girls*
Small children are picked up in panic. Men flee in terror. Store owners either cringe or look happy to see you.

You are finding darn near anything you could want to find and it's more a question of will it all fit in the bus than if you can afford it. Dara is proving really good to have along, stopping you from buying inferior products and having good style sense. For many of you, the styles are so ahead of what you are used to, you wonder if it's stylish or wierd, the clothes you buy.

As you exit a shop on the third floor, you see Carl across the vast open centre. He's wearing a full suit instead of his school uniform and is talking to a pair of gentlemen outside a cafe. From whatever the conversation is, Carl doesn't seem to be agreeing with the men.

*Movie Goers*
Hey, what'd you know! The movie continues! And it's good! Yay!


----------



## Elementor (Jan 24, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Vince and Randall*
> You find a number of high tech robots stores, which include kits and parts for remote control vehicles.  After Vince puts up with an hour of grueling and boring (to him) shopping, the two finally head for the massive food emporium and the gigantic arcade located on the second floor nearby.  Along the way, you see Jackal and Cosmo coming out of an expensive toy store, Cosmo shaking his head and laughing.




"Hey Randall how about we go see what the brothers Grim are up to." he says nodding towards Jackal and Cosmo.  "Maybe they will want to get stomped by us in the arcade after we grab a bite to eat.  Hmmm about the arcade....Can you concentrate on my illusion while you play games at the same time?"


----------



## Mule (Jan 24, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> "Hey Randall how about we go see what the brothers Grim are up to." he says nodding towards Jackal and Cosmo.  "Maybe they will want to get stomped by us in the arcade after we grab a bite to eat.  Hmmm about the arcade....Can you concentrate on my illusion while you play games at the same time?"




"I know how you like looking for trouble, but I'd rather stay out of their way.  And yeah, the illusion will be no problem.  After a burger I'll kick your ass at any game you can name!  Let's go."  Randall heads for the food court.

OOC:  _I don't know if Loki actually will be able to maintain his illusion perfectly, he's being cocky.  Maybe the dark arcade will counteract any slip-ups he makes?_


----------



## Deva (Jan 24, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Mob of Teenage Girls*
> Small children are picked up in panic.  Men flee in terror.  Store owners either cringe or look happy to see you.
> 
> You are finding darn near anything you could want to find and it's more a question of will it all fit in the bus than if you can afford it.  Dara is proving really good to have along, stopping you from buying inferior products and having good style sense.  For many of you, the styles are so ahead of what you are used to, you wonder if it's stylish or wierd, the clothes you buy.
> ...





"Hold up ladies," Raisa says to the group with a mischievious grin, her gaze focussed on Carl and two men. "Well don't they just look like a cozy trio, though I I haven't seen those two around the school before. Tsk tsk, that means someone's whithout his buddy and we can't be having that now can we? I'll catch up to you guys later." With a wink she leaves the girls behind as she walks over to Carl.

"Who're your friends, Carl?" She asks, standing next to her fellow student. " Nice suit by the way."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 24, 2004)

Johan will look for the latest in database handling programs, mathematical equation and graphical presentation programs, and a program for creating/maintaining electronical blue prints.

*OoC:* Basically, that's me getting ready to pick up Gadgets at some point


----------



## Mimic (Jan 25, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> "Hold up ladies," Raisa says to the group with a mischievious grin, her gaze focussed on Carl and two men. "Well don't they just look like a cozy trio, though I I haven't seen those two around the school before. Tsk tsk, that means someone's whithout his buddy and we can't be having that now can we? I'll catch up to you guys later." With a wink she leaves the girls behind as she walks over to Carl.
> 
> "Who're your friends, Carl?" She asks, standing next to her fellow student. " Nice suit by the way."





"Like I'm going to let you have all the fun..."  Michelle says with a smirk as she walks up beside Raisa. "Yea, it makes you quite dapper looking."


----------



## Calinon (Jan 25, 2004)

*Randall and Vince*
Jackal and Cosmo head into a huge Chapters store as you pass. There is a huge pink bunny ear sticking out of the bag Jackal is carrying but Randall forces Vince to pass without comment. Vince looks like he's going to explode from holding it in. But the conflict that would have come passes with a hearty lunch of burgers, fries and shakes.

You enter the arcarde after eating, arming yourself with tokens, and take up the first challenge of a high tech 3-D same-team shooter game. As you play, you notice that people are paying a lot of attention to the two of you. Randall can't see anything wrong with his illusion, so you don't know what's up. A particularly large group of kids and teens are pointing and talking behind you.

*Raisa and Michelle*
"... an' it would be a cryin' shame for your brother if ya didn't," you both hear as you walk up behind Carl. Your sudden appearance and comments startle him and shut down the conversation immediately.

"Friends of yers, Whisper?" a heavy-set italian man says.

"Didn'tcha hear, Tony. It's 'Carl'," a far more wirey man says in a fairly high pitched voice and the two share a laugh.

"Yous take care of your women there," the first man says with a pause. "Carl," he finishes, stressing the name with sarcasm. "We'll be inside when yous done yer business. They a bit young, but maybe we work out somefin wit 'em in the deal," he says, giving a lewd wink to the two girls before walking inside.

Carl stops either of you from following the men or really saying anything by turning to you. His hands are clenched at his side and he glares down at both of you. "What the heck are you doing? Get back to shopping before you screw everything up." As he finishes he looks over his shoulder to mark where the two italians sit.

*In The Theatre*
John, you sigh as your father picks apart the film, comparing it to countless Bond films that you haven't seen. Sadly, he's quickly ruining the film for you.


----------



## Deva (Jan 25, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Carl stops either of you from following the men or really saying anything by turning to you.  His hands are clenched at his side and he glares down at both of you.  "What the heck are you doing?  Get back to shopping before you screw everything up."  As he finishes he looks over his shoulder to mark where the two italians sit.




Raisa shares and uneasy look with Michelle, then glances at the two sleazeballs now sitting in the cafe before turning her attention back to Carl. Though she has to look up at him, she is (I hope) unfazed by his unhappy glare. "I don't have to be a telepath to know something's not right here, Carl." She keeps her voice hushed. "They've been drilling in our heads for the last few weeks that we're suppose to be team, and from my perspective it's looking like on of my teammates is into something over his head."

She notices the two men watching them from inside and plasters a flirty smile on her face, giggling like an infatuated school girl, but still keeps her voice low. _(ooc: perform 7)_ "So now I'm thinking you have two options here, _bonito_. You either tell us what's going on before your *friends* inside get supsicious, or I go find Ms. Desrochers and let her deal witht this situation of yours. Your choice."


----------



## Mimic (Jan 25, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> Raisa shares and uneasy look with Michelle, then glances at the two sleazeballs now sitting in the cafe before turning her attention back to Carl. Though she has to look up at him, she is (I hope) unfazed by his unhappy glare. "I don't have to be a telepath to know something's not right here, Carl." She keeps her voice hushed. "They've been drilling in our heads for the last few weeks that we're suppose to be team, and from my perspective it's looking like on of my teammates is into something over his head."
> 
> She notices the two men watching them from inside and plasters a flirty smile on her face, giggling like an infatuated school girl, but still keeps her voice low. _(ooc: perform 7)_ "So now I'm thinking you have two options here, _bonito_. You either tell us what's going on before your *friends* inside get supsicious, or I go find Ms. Desrochers and let her deal with this situation of yours. Your choice."




"Or better yet we could go in and have a nice long conversation with your two friends. I'm sure they would be more then willing to tell us what we want to know." Michelle adds quietly, trying not to look at the two men sitting in the cafe.
(ooc: Bluff +7 She is totally bluffing, she would rather not going sit with the two slime balls if she can help it)


----------



## Calinon (Jan 25, 2004)

*Raisa and Michelle*

Carl doesn't look like he's too interested in telling you anything. "I know exactly what I'm doing," he shoots back.

"Back in LA, my brother started running numbers. He got robbed by someone and came up short. Way short. He can't pay up, so he's pretty much a dead man. Unless I do a little job here for these guys. Pretty simple choice, don't you think.

"If I go to the cops, he's dead. If EPIC finds out, they'll go in heavy handed as always and he's dead. So you got a choice. You can go running to Empath and then help me book my trip to a funeral, or you can keep your mouth shut and get lost, cause I can guarantee you do not want to help me do this job, whatever it turns out to be."


----------



## Mule (Jan 25, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> As you play, you notice that people are paying a lot of attention to the two of you.  Randall can't see anything wrong with his illusion, so you don't know what's up.  A particularly large group of kids and teens are pointing and talking behind you.




"Um, Vince?  Maybe we should check out another game somewhere else,"  Randall gestures over his shoulder with his thumb.

OOC:  _Loki will make absolutley sure his illusionary mask for Vince is ok._


----------



## buzzard (Jan 25, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *In The Theatre*
> John, you sigh as your father picks apart the film, comparing it to countless Bond films that you haven't seen.  Sadly, he's quickly ruining the film for you.




"But dad, Goldfinger wasn't even three-dee, how cool could it really have been. Anyway, who's Sean Connery?"

buzzard


----------



## Deva (Jan 25, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Raisa and Michelle*
> 
> Carl doesn't look like he's too interested in telling you anything.  "I know exactly what I'm doing," he shoots back.
> 
> ...





"I'm not going to say a word to anyone," Raisa says and places a hand on his arm. " But I'm not going anywhere either. 

I'm no saint, Carl, I even have a criminal record. Anyone ever tell you that? The point I'm getting at is this: I use to get into serious trouble back home, and the best way out of trouble is with help from friends. Your brother's in trouble and you're trying to help. Well, if you like it or not, so am I. I'm not leaving your side. Teammates, remember?"


----------



## Elementor (Jan 25, 2004)

Mule said:
			
		

> "Um, Vince?  Maybe we should check out another game somewhere else,"  Randall gestures over his shoulder with his thumb.
> 
> OOC:  _Loki will make absolutley sure his illusionary mask for Vince is ok._




"Well dude, I am on the inside of this illusion so I cant see how I look but from the reactions around here I am guessing that my wings might be the cause of the attention.  Lets book before the questions start."


----------



## Velmont (Jan 25, 2004)

Kevin walk next to the trash can where the guy have drop the item. He looks inside to identify what could have been drop. If it looks interesting, he will pcik it up. After that, he will enter the restaurant where the gang have entered.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 25, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Raisa and Michelle*
> 
> Carl doesn't look like he's too interested in telling you anything.  "I know exactly what I'm doing," he shoots back.
> 
> ...




"What makes you think they are going to let you off that easy? Once they get their hands in something, they don't let go. There has to be a better solution then this."



			
				Deva said:
			
		

> "I'm not going to say a word to anyone," Raisa says and places a hand on his arm. " But I'm not going anywhere either.
> 
> I'm no saint, Carl, I even have a criminal record. Anyone ever tell you that? The point I'm getting at is this: I use to get into serious trouble back home, and the best way out of trouble is with help from friends. Your brother's in trouble and you're trying to help. Well, if you like it or not, so am I. I'm not leaving your side. Teammates, remember?"




"I won't say anything either, but I'm not leaving either."


----------



## Calinon (Jan 25, 2004)

*Kevin*
You look in the trash and find your wallet and identification, but no cash or credit cards. Furious, you go to enter the restaurant, but the maitre de steps in front of you.

"Excuse me, sir. But unless you have a reservation, you may not enter."

You see the gang members sitting at a table in the restaurant with an absolutely gorgeous oriental woman and a rather large black man. Between the two, a woman in business attire sits quietly. The oriental woman sees you at the door, and says something to the gang members at the table. The original four look over and get up, heading towards you.

*Vince and Randall*
As you consider leaving, one teen comes out of the crowd and pokes you to get your attention. He's a geeky looking kid, tall and thin with glasses on.

"Hey, you're two of those mutants from that EPIC school huh? Suppose you think you're pretty hot stuff huh? Betcha I can beat you at any game in here huh? I'll betcha ten bucks I can beatcha at Mind Over Orion huh?"

You look over at the game he's indicating and it's an eye activated game that you wear a headset to play. You've seen the style before; the headset responds as fast as you can think and move your eyes to select options. It appears to be space fighter head to head game.

The other kids are definitely in favor of seeing the matchup, some supporting the kid, some trying to convince one of you to "take him down."

*Michelle and Raisa*
Carl looks uncertain. "Fine, but remember it was your choice to get involved. Just don't talk in there," he says as he leads you inside.

You approach the table. The bulky italian looks at his friend and shrugs. "I thought you were ditchin' the dames, Whisper," he says.

"They're with me. They'll help me get whatever it is you want done, done."

"The boss'll be happy ta hear dat, Whisper. Dat one might be useful for added muscle. The scrawny one don't look none to useful."

"You want this done or what?"

"You best remember who we are, boy. We're doin' _you_ the favor here. So mind your tongue," the thinner italian says. "Now siddown."

Carl takes a seat, and indicates the two of you should do the same.

"Tommy G been late with his cut. Real late. He says some other gang been edgin' in on his territory an' his takes been turnin' over to this new group. The boss think's that's a load o' crap. Think's Tommy G been skimmin'. Need ya to find out what's what, discreet like. If he's skimmin', boss wants to know 'fore yous do anything," the bulky italian explains.

Carl opens the box. Inside is a data pad, a phone and two thick bundles of cash. Carl flips scrolls through names, addresses and faces on the data pad, and puts the cash in his suit pocket. Lastly, he pulls out a cell phone and puts it in his inside coat pocket.

"You and your girls handle that, Whisper?"

"Yeah," Carl answers as he puts the pad into his other coat pocket. "Gonna need wheels for this, and I can't do it immediately. Don't want EPIC getting wind of this. A week and it'll be done."

"Alright, we can do a week. Yous call me," the italian says, handing Carl a card, "when yous need the car, an where you want it. If it aint done in a week, yous knows what happens, so don't dick around, Whisper."

"My bro's marker is clean after this," Carl states as the two italians get up to leave.

"That's between you and the boss. I aint in charge of this," the thinner italian says as stands. "Good job keepin' these two chicks in line, Whisper. This one's got a pretty mouth," he says, lewdly smiling at Michelle. "You let me know when you done wit her. I can find a place at my club for her."

With that parting comment, the two casually stroll towards the exit.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 25, 2004)

> You look in the trash and find your wallet and identification, but no cash or credit cards.




Kevin puts in his pocket the wallet.



> "Excuse me, sir.  But unless you have a reservation, you may not enter."




Kevin tell to the restaurant employee "I am sorry to learn that. Next time, I'll do a reservation. Sorry for the trouble."

He leaves, without hurry, but he walks anywhere near crowd, hoping that the four guys would follow him without acting, in fear of witnesses.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 25, 2004)

Done with buying the programs, Johans will go look for the latest science-oriented magazines, books et al. to keep up on what new has been found out.


----------



## Mule (Jan 26, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Betcha I can beat you at any game in here huh?  I'll betcha ten bucks I can beatcha at Mind Over Orion huh?"
> 
> You look over at the game he's indicating and it's an eye activated game that you wear a headset to play.  You've seen the style before; the headset responds as fast as you can think and move your eyes to select options.




"Hmmm, I doubt that headset will fit Vince," Randall thinks to himself, "and if I use it, I can't maintain my illusion.  But I can't let him show us up like this."

"That game's too easy.  You said any game in here, so how about that one over there?"  Randall will pick something out better suited to his and Vince's talents, something he's familiar with.  _OOC: Loki has played a lot of video games.  He will be using his taunting skills to their fullest here._ "And I got 20 bucks that says after I beat you, my friend will beat you too."


----------



## Calinon (Jan 26, 2004)

*Vince and Randall*

_OOC: The headset is totally adjustable. It'll fit, it's not a helmet, just a headband with laser devices projected into the eyes._

"That's kids stuff," the kid mocks. "Hey, if you EPIC kids are afraid to get beat, that's fine with me. I'll take my challenge to people with actual skill courage and brain speed."

_Loki's taunt fails versus the kid's sense motive. Both are evenly matched  Vince, however, definitely fails against the kid's taunt, especially when it comes to speed._

In the background, you can hear someone say, "He's so going to beat the goat headed kid." Looks like you might have let that illusion slip once or twice afterall.

_A few made a rather impressive spot check._


----------



## Mimic (Jan 26, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Michelle and Raisa*
> "That's between you and the boss.  I aint in charge of this," the thinner italian says as stands.  "Good job keepin' these two chicks in line, Whisper.  This one's got a pretty mouth," he says, lewdly smiling at Michelle.  "You let me know when you done wit her.  I can find a place at my club for her."
> 
> With that parting comment, the two casually stroll towards the exit.




Michelle says nothing as the two Italians walk away, a closer inspection shows every visible muscle is clenched and her knuckles are white from gripping the arms of her chair.

As soon as the two men are out of ear shot she lets go of the chair. "One more word from that pig and I am going to rip out every single milligram of iron from his body."

She lets of a sigh letting her anger go as she addresses Carl directly. You don't honestly think that they are going to let your brother off the hook do you?


----------



## Calinon (Jan 26, 2004)

*Michelle and Raisa*

"I doubt you have that much control," Carl says somewhat emotionlessly. "You can try when we work if you like." The way Carl says that sends a shiver up your spine and leaves little guesswork that the "job" is not going to be pleasant. "Alfonso Mancini is a man of his word. If he tells me my brother's marker is clear, it will be clear."

While Raisa doesn't recognize the name, Michelle recognizes the name vaguely, though can't place it to any specific news story.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 26, 2004)

*Kevin*

You move away from the restaurant, and for a short bit, the four thugs follow. But eventually they turn off near the food court and arcade, loitering outside a branch of the NAA Imperial Bank of Comerce. After a few minutes, a businessman nervously approaches them. They have a brief conversation and the man goes into the bank.

*Johan*

You are browsing magazines at a book store near the food court and spot Kevin staring at something down the hall out of your sight. He appears alone.

*Movie Goers*

The Bond flick continues! It's getting even better! Wow, what special effects! Aren't you glad you went to a movie?


----------



## Deva (Jan 26, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Michelle and Raisa*
> 
> "I doubt you have that much control," Carl says somewhat emotionlessly.  "You can try when we work if you like."  The way Carl says that sends a shiver up your spine and leaves little guesswork that the "job" is not going to be pleasant.  "Alfonso Mancini is a man of his word.  If he tells me my brother's marker is clear, it will be clear."
> 
> While Raisa doesn't recognize the name, Michelle recognizes the name vaguely, though can't place it to any specific news story.




Through it all Raisa had managed to keep from launching herself over the table at the two men, if barely. When they were finally gone she still doesn't relax and moves from her chair behind Carl to one of the two now vacant seats across from the others. "This begins to explain a lot. When we first got here, on the Mag-lev, the gun and bat... Sucks that just when you think you can leave the past behind you it sneaks up again only to bite you in the ass."

She brushes a strand of hair, that had worked its way free from her braid, behind her ear and stares at Carl with a little frown. "What do you need us to do, and don't you dare say let you handle this."


----------



## Velmont (Jan 26, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Kevin*
> 
> You move away from the restaurant, and for a short bit, the four thugs follow.  But eventually they turn off near the food court and arcade, loitering outside a branch of the NAA Imperial Bank of Comerce.  After a few minutes, a businessman nervously approaches them.  They have a brief conversation and the man goes into the bank.




"Oh no!" say Kevin with an idea running through his head. He takes his phone, and if the signal don't reach his phone, take the first puic phone around, if he can still spy the group, better it is. He compose a number "Yeah, I want to cancel my credit card. I have been stolen an hour ago. Thanks. The number is ..."


----------



## Mimic (Jan 26, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Michelle and Raisa*
> 
> "I doubt you have that much control," Carl says somewhat emotionlessly.  "You can try when we work if you like."  The way Carl says that sends a shiver up your spine and leaves little guesswork that the "job" is not going to be pleasant.  "Alfonso Mancini is a man of his word.  If he tells me my brother's marker is clear, it will be clear."
> 
> While Raisa doesn't recognize the name, Michelle recognizes the name vaguely, though can't place it to any specific news story.




Michelle lets out a small sigh, "don't get me wrong Carl, it's good to that you want to help out your family but what about the next time your brother gets into trouble? Or the time after that? Are you going to be constantly cleaning up his mess? You can't watch out for him forever."



			
				Deva said:
			
		

> Through it all Raisa had managed to keep from launching herself over the table at the two men, if barely. When they were finally gone she still doesn't relax and moves from her chair behind Carl to one of the two now vacant seats across from the others. "This begins to explain a lot. When we first got here, on the Mag-lev, the gun and bat... Sucks that just when you think you can leave the past behind you it sneaks up again only to bite you in the ass."
> 
> She brushes a strand of hair, that had worked its way free from her braid, behind her ear and stares at Carl with a little frown. "What do you need us to do, and don't you dare say let you handle this."




"I'm in too."  Michelle adds as she takes the other unoccupied seat. "You are going to need all the help you can get."


----------



## Calinon (Jan 26, 2004)

*Raisa and Michelle*

"My brother screwed up. He won't do it again. If you had a twin brother or sister, you wouldn't question my motives," Carl says, eerily emotionless again. "Looks like we'll have to do some night work. You two need to get some real clothes; suitlike. Jackets and pants. Skirts won't do when we have to break some heads or get loose of the cops. I'll handle the rest of the gear."

*Kevin (and Johan)*

As you are talking on the phone, a delicate hand appears on your shoulder, startling you. It's the beautiful oriental woman from the restaurant. "I believe these belong to you," she says in a casual tone, presenting you with your credit cards, bank card and what looks to be all of your cash as well! Her smile is infectious and her perfume reminds you of orchids and wildflowers.

"I told them to leave you alone," she says, drawing her hand along your arm to your phone and turning it off, taking it from you and dropping it in your pocket. Her motions are so smooth and casual that you don't even notice she's done that until you realize you look rather silly standing there like you have a phone in your hand but don't.

"My name is Mia Toan. I tried to catch you before you left the restaurant, but you left too quickly." Her finger runs over the EPIC badge on your school uniform. "You must be one of the students from EPIC's school. I watched the news reports on the attack you all faced. You must be very powerful to have survived unscathed. Perhaps you would be willing to help me in a delicate matter, Kevin?"

She glances over to where Johan is watching and adds, "Your friend too perhaps?"

*Randall and Vince*

The taunting continues. Vince is really getting mad, especially when he's being called slow. You see him reaching for his wallet to accept the bet.

*The Theatre*

As the movie is reaching its climax, a pair of individuals enter the theatre. X12 is nearest and over the blaring sound of the movie, barely hears one say, "Holy crap, what are the chances of that."

"Lets get out of here. Star-runner will be emptier."

As they leave you only make out a bit of broken conversation.

"One... ... ... ... and I ... runner. ... six ... ... vehicle and ... " At this point, the door closes.

_Listen check succeeds with a 27 on DC 25._


----------



## Mule (Jan 26, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> The taunting continues.  Vince is really getting mad, especially when he's being called slow.  You see him reaching for his wallet to accept the bet.




Loki won't stop Vince from doing whatever he wants to do.  Loki will step aside, carefully keeping Vince's illusionary mask in place.  He will be ready to back Vince up if he needs to.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 26, 2004)

_I wonder if he is in any trouble... And who is she?_ Johan thinks to himself while his duplicate picks a couple of magazines that hit his eyes and pays for them.

*OoC:* Too bad I can't duplicate the bank account too, just the credit card


----------



## Velmont (Jan 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Kevin (and Johan)*
> 
> As you are talking on the phone, a delicate hand appears on your shoulder, startling you.  It's the beautiful oriental woman from the restaurant.  "I believe these belong to you," she says in a casual tone, presenting you with your credit cards, bank card and what looks to be all of your cash as well!  Her smile is infectious and her perfume reminds you of orchids and wildflowers.
> 
> ...




"Well, thanks for the card, Miss Toan, it is too much trouble for nothing to cancel all those cards. I may be of some help to you, but I never accept something before knowing more about it, an habit my father gave me. And for Johan over there, I find him a bit too brainy, but depending on the job, he may be usefull. So, how may help you?"

OOC: While she speaks, I try to see if she try to trick me.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 27, 2004)

*Johan and Kevin*

"I can see why EPIC wanted you at their institute," she says with a smile. "Cautious and powerful enough to fend off robots and soldiers to boot." She slips her arm in yours and asks, "Johan is your friends'... well, friend's, plural it seems, name," she says, appearing delighted that there are three of Johan. "Johan," she calls into the store. "Could you join Kevin and I?"

Once Johan comes out, she introduces herself to him. In fact, before she does so, she looks carefully at each of you and determines who the original Johan is before introducing herself. With that done, she explains her situation. 

"I was hired to protect a woman from her estranged husband and am helping her and her husband come to a settlement. However, he's been rather... deceptive thusfar, and a contact of mine has warned me that he may have hired a mutant thug to assault his wife. My associate and I hired this gang as some added muscle, but they have, thusfar, proved relatively useless. If a few junior members of EPIC were to help me make sure the settlement gets paid without Mrs. Silvas getting hurt, I'm sure we could arrange for some very positive media coverage for your school, and that's something I think we both know would help a lot."

As she talks, she idly traces her finger over Kevin's hand. Kevin realizes she's a mutant, though gets the feeling she would have amazing resilience to his powers if she desired.

She looks over at the restaurant she came from earlier. "I'm sorry to rush this at you, but I'm very concerned for my client," she says, and adds, looking somewhat embarassed, "and well, my image if I fail in my assignment. I could really use some added muscle in case of trouble. Will you help me? I can pay you as well if you like, or we can come to another arrangement," she says somewhat suggestively.

_It's obvious to both of you that she is concerned about her duties and failing, and while you know she's definitely using her charm to try to woo you over to her side, and quickly, you don't get the feeling she's lying to you. Did I mention she's drop dead, tongue-lolling gorgeous, and probably 20 or 21?_


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *The Theatre*
> 
> As the movie is reaching its climax, a pair of individuals enter the theatre.  X12 is nearest and over the blaring sound of the movie, barely hears one say, "Holy crap, what are the chances of that."
> 
> ...




"Hmm..." X12 scratches his chin.  "I'm going to use the facilities," X12 whispers to his buddy.  I'm not trying to make my motives unknown (hint, hint... ).

X12 sneaks out of the theater.  I'll try and follow the pair, even if my buddy doesn't come with.


----------



## Elementor (Jan 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Vince and Randall*
> 
> _OOC:  The headset is totally adjustable.  It'll fit, it's not a helmet, just a headband with laser devices projected into the eyes._
> 
> ...




"FINE!!!  Thats it!  You are so totally going down."  Vince gets set up at the machine and looks over impatiently, "So, you coming or are you all talk"  Superspeed will be kicked in to show this lamer up.  Since I dont have to do any physical movements (or at least minimal), there should be no problems for Loki to keep me concealed.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 27, 2004)

*Randall and Vince*

Vince sits down. The headgear looks wierd where he orients the ocular devices, kinda of ruining the need for the illusions. Nobody really seems surprised. As soon as the game starts, it's moving faster than the eye can see. It's over in less than thirty seconds.

Final score: Vince 123,550.

Kid: 987,500.

The kid is faster than Vince.

As the game is going on, a smallish girl, probably 12 or 13, comes up beside Randall. "He can't win. Matthew cheats. He's using P12 to stimulate his brain. He always does it; he's the worst bully around here. He knew who you were the minute you walked in. Give your friend this and have him kick Matthew's ass. He needs to go down. Maybe then he'll just go away and leave us all alone." She gives Randall a small patch that looks like it would attach to skin. "Stick it on the back of his neck, like Matt has, see?"

The kid does have a similar patch on the back of his neck and you notice that most of the kids look rather disappointed that Vince didn't beat Matthew down.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Johan and Kevin*
> 
> She looks over at the restaurant she came from earlier.  "I'm sorry to rush this at you, but I'm very concerned for my client," she says, and adds, looking somewhat embarassed, "and well, my image if I fail in my assignment.  I could really use some added muscle in case of trouble.  Will you help me?  I can pay you as well if you like, or we can come to another arrangement," she says somewhat suggestively.




"Money? Keep it, it will be more usefull in your hands. But there may be other things that would be interesting, like a simple dinner after all that would have been resolve. What do you think of that? I must tell the "payment" is optional, and I will help you anyway. And I may have an idea how to use your skills, Johan. Interested?"


----------



## buzzard (Jan 27, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Hmm..." X12 scratches his chin.  "I'm going to use the facilities," X12 whispers to his buddy.  I'm not trying to make my motives unknown (hint, hint... ).
> 
> X12 sneaks out of the theater.  I'll try and follow the pair, even if my buddy doesn't come with.




"Yeah, good idea, that was a damn big pop." Whispers John as he follows X12 out of the theatre. 

buzzard


----------



## Deva (Jan 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "My brother screwed up.  He won't do it again.  If you had a twin brother or sister, you wouldn't question my motives," Carl says, eerily emotionless again.  "Looks like we'll have to do some night work.  You two need to get some real clothes; suitlike.  Jackets and pants.  Skirts won't do when we have to break some heads or get loose of the cops.  I'll handle the rest of the gear."





The mention of breaking heads make Raisa's stomach churn. She'd been a troublemaker at home - various breaking and entering and vandalism charges, one count of narcotics posession - but nothing violent. She had been one of those girls that would threaten to hurt you and you would believe, she never actually ever had to cary through with any of those threats before. The idea of actually causing someone physical harm... and the cops? Her probation officer will have her hide if she gets caught.

Raisa dismisses the very briefly held notion of telling one of the instructors and steels herself now that she has committed to helping Carl. "We'll get the clothes." She stands from her chair, picking up the few small purchases she had made earlier that night. "We'll talk about the when and where when we get back to the school. Coming Michelle?"

As she walks past Carl she puts a comforting hand on his shoulder, the expression on her face soft and full of concern. "We'll get your brother out of this."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 27, 2004)

Johan nods.
"I think I have an inkling on what you're thinking, but since you have voiced yourself first, you can go on and explain it to the lady.
And there's no need for monetary payment, I have a sponsor that is quite generous."


----------



## Mule (Jan 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Give your friend this and have him kick Matthew's ass. He needs to go down.  Maybe then he'll just go away and leave us all alone." She gives Randall a small patch that looks like it would attach to skin. "Stick it on the back of his neck, like Matt has, see?"




"Um, thanks.  But, I don't think my friend needs his brain affected anymore than it already is," Randall says with a smile.  "What is that stuff?  Where did you get it?"


----------



## Mimic (Jan 28, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> Raisa dismisses the very briefly held notion of telling one of the instructors and steels herself now that she has committed to helping Carl. "We'll get the clothes." She stands from her chair, picking up the few small purchases she had made earlier that night. "We'll talk about the when and where when we get back to the school. Coming Michelle?"
> 
> As she walks past Carl she puts a comforting hand on his shoulder, the expression on her face soft and full of concern. "We'll get your brother out of this."




"What? Yea, coming."  Michelle will stand and pick up her things and follow Raisa, a look of concern and uncertainty is on her face.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 28, 2004)

*Randall and Vince*


			
				Mule said:
			
		

> "Um, thanks. But, I don't think my friend needs his brain affected anymore than it already is," Randall says with a smile. "What is that stuff? Where did you get it?"



"It's P12. Pentium 12? It's one of those computer chip things. 'Spose to stimulate brain activity and make you real smart and quick thinking. Some kid made it last year at another school and plans leaked out and we all started making them. Just a chip and a crystal battery. Teachers always check now to make sure we aren't wearing them in class," she says with a grin. "I use it so my homework only takes a few minutes, not hours."

*Johan and Kevin*
"Great! Come with me back to the restaurant then," she says as she leads you both towards the restaurant.


----------



## Elementor (Jan 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Randall and Vince*
> 
> Vince sits down. The headgear looks wierd where he orients the ocular devices, kinda of ruining the need for the illusions. Nobody really seems surprised. As soon as the game starts, it's moving faster than the eye can see.  It's over in less than thirty seconds.
> 
> ...




"What the!!???  How is that even possible?  Lets go again!"


----------



## Mule (Jan 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> 'Spose to stimulate brain activity and make you real smart and quick thinking.




"Hmmm, sounds too good to be true," Randall thinks to himself, "but what the hey."

"Sounds cool, let me try it," Randall takes the patch and applies it to the back of his neck.  He then walks over to the game that Vince and Matthew are playing.  "Now that you've had a warmup, care for a real challenge?"

OOC:  _Vince hasn't heard Randall's conversation with the girl I take it?_


----------



## Elementor (Jan 28, 2004)

Mule said:
			
		

> "Hmmm, sounds too good to be true," Randall thinks to himself, "but what the hey."
> 
> "Sounds cool, let me try it," Randall takes the patch and applies it to the back of his neck.  He then walks over to the game that Vince and Matthew are playing.  "Now that you've had a warmup, care for a real challenge?"
> 
> OOC:  _Vince hasn't heard Randall's conversation with the girl I take it?_




"Go for it man.  But something super fishy is going on."

ooc:  It says your conversation with her took place during the game so there is no way Vince would know what you have discussed.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 28, 2004)

*Randall and Vince*



			
				Elementor said:
			
		

> "What the!!??? How is that even possible? Lets go again!"



They play again. This time it's closer, but Vince still gets owned by over 300,000 points. It's like you are moving in slow motion.

"Guess you mutants are just too slow," Matthew says with a smirk. "Get lost. I need someone with skill. Maybe a trained monkey or something."



			
				Mule said:
			
		

> "Sounds cool, let me try it," Randall takes the patch and applies it to the back of his neck. He then walks over to the game that Vince and Matthew are playing. "Now that you've had a warmup, care for a real challenge?"




"Hah, sure, if you got a hundred bucks to play. I've already wasted my time with the brain-dead goat-boy."

About 30 kids watching the event gather together quickly and come up with the money _for_ you. The girl who gave Randall the patch hands holds it. Matthew looks suspicious.

"Gonna chicken out now?" she says, holding the money in her fist.

"I'll deal with you after. Let's go mutie," Matthew sneers at Randall.

Randall feels... wierd. It's kind of like a supreme sugar rush right in his brain. He attaches his headset and the game starts. The action moves faster than anyone but Vince can see and appears evenly matched. Randall is sweating profusely though, while Matthew seems at relative ease.

*Randall*
You see things much more clearly. You can react with insane speed mentally and perceive what Matthew is going to do about half the time before he even does it!

*Back in the room*

Suddenly the points swing in favor of Matthew and it looks to Vince like Randalls space fighter has slowed down. Randall notices it too, in fact his whole game seems sluggish and he can't figure out why. Vince looks around and notices some things aren't right. Randall also notices things aren't right when something starts tickling the back of his neck.

_Vince gets a successful spot check and his 19 succeeds against all three things he sees. Randall gets a successful opposed roll versus someone trying to pilfer his patch._

He sees smoke starting to rise up out of the base of the game; probably not a good sign. A thin kid has snuck up behind Randall and is sneakily doing something to the back of his neck. Matthew has something in his hand he's playing with and it looks like some sort of electric gadget. Little sparks, barely noticeable with the game action going on, seem to be drawing power out of Randall's headset into the gadget! And oh crap, Randall's attention is diverted by the game, and Vince has no illusion. A few kids are staring, but most are just paying attention to the game.

Kids are cheering on Randall. Randall's game keeps slowing down.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 28, 2004)

"After you!" and Kevin follows Miss Toan into the restaurant.


----------



## Elementor (Jan 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Randall and Vince*
> Suddenly the points swing in favor of Matthew and it looks to Vince like Randalls space fighter has slowed down.  Randall notices it too, in fact his whole game seems sluggish and he can't figure out why.  Vince looks around and notices some things aren't right.  Randall also notices things aren't right when something starts tickling the back of his neck.
> 
> _Vince gets a successful spot check and his 19 succeeds against all three things he sees.  Randall gets a successful opposed roll versus someone trying to pilfer his patch._
> ...




"That punk is cheating!  I knew something was up." Vince pipes up loud enough to direct attention to the electronic device being used by Matthew to tap Randall's headset.  "And your helping him too eh?"  Vince grabs the scrawny kid that is trying to peel off Loki's patch and knocks his hands away from the patch, "So what do you have to say for yourself?"


----------



## Calinon (Jan 28, 2004)

*Vincent and Randall (Dara and Tara)*
Vincent's tactic works and a small horde of kids jump Matthew, prying his power draining gadget from his hands.  It falls to the ground and is promptly stomped on, breaking it.  The weasly kid behind Randall is backpedalling, squealing "Don't let the goat-boy eat me!"

With no opponent controlling the opposing space fighter, Randall wtfpwns it, winning the game.  The crowd of kids cheers and someone grabs Matthew's wallet and starts handing out winnings.  Kids are still shoving him around, calling him a cheater and heckling him.  But most of them are way smaller than he is.

He gets up and shoves them away, grabbing his wallet.  "I'll get you all for this," he says, trying to sound tough.  A small crowd of girls, all clothed in EPIC school uniforms, are gathered by the door.  One of them steps up behind Matthew and takes off her long jacket revealing her extra set of insectoid arms and her wings.

"Mmmm.  A cheater.  And I haven't eaten in hours," Tara says, spinning Matthew around and picking him up easily, her insect arms gripping him under is arms.  She opens her mouth and starts slowly, dramatically, lowering Matthew towards it.  Despite the fact her mouth is completely normal, he starts screaming, "Let me go!  Let me go!"

Dara, standing in the crowd, projects a loud, "_Oh my god!  She's going to eat another one!  I can't look!_" into everyone's head.  The crowd of kids let out an "ooooo" and stare in amazement.  Matthew goes limp, the front and back of his pants growing dark with wetness.

"Ewwwwww!" Tara exclaims, dropping the passed out bully into a puddle of his own urine and stepping away with a look that pretty much says "Ewwwwww!" by itself.

And the crowd of kids goes wild.  It dies down soon enough though, as the arcade owner thunders over.  "Hey, what's going on here!  All you kids, get out of here!  I don't want no trouble in my place!" he says as he shoes you out into the food court.

As the mob of kids surround the EPIC students and pester them with questions and laugh about how they put Matthew in his place, Randall feels someone tugging at the patch on the back of his neck.  "Let me get this off you," the girl who gave him the patch says as she removes it.  She puts the patch in her backpack and pulls out a marker.  She grabs Randall's hand and writes something on it.  "I'm Monica," she says, then looks over at the exit to the mall and lets out a squeak and runs off.  "Gotta go!  Talk to you later!"

Randall looks at his hand to see an e-mail address.

*Johan and Kevin*
You enter the restaurant, but Miss Toan asks you to wait near the door.  "I just have to let my partner know you'll be helping us, and my client too.  He's a bit edgy and she's a bit paranoid about this whole ordeal."  She walks over, and her walk makes you both look at each other and back to her and think, "_Damn!_"  After a brief conversation, she gets her partner, a large caucasian man, to nod in agreement.  Her client says nothing, but Miss Toan talks softly to her and finally she agrees.

She waves you over and you head towards their table.

*Raisa, Michelle and Carl*
Carl finishes some notes on a pad of paper and catches up with you.  He points to an extremely high priced clothing outlet called "Davinci's".  You stand in front of their windows, mouths agape, at both the fine outfits they have and the fact that the lowest price you can see from outside is nearly $1,000.

"We can get you something decent in here.  They always have tailors on hand too, so getting something in your size shouldn't be hard to do, Raisa," Carl says.

*John, X12 and Neutron*
Sanjay gets up and follows you both out.  "Holy boring flick!" he exclaims as he exits the theatre.  "What's the plan now?"

X12 looks over to the right and sees three men about sixty feet away, dressed nearly identically, standing near another theatre entrance.  Nobody else is in the hall, and it looks like two of them were the guys that entered your theatre.  Two enter the theatre, and the remaining one leans up against the wall, in the shadows.

He's dressed in some sort of body armor similar to standard police body armor.  He has a headset on that has both an in-ear earpiece, small microphone and what appears to be some sort of lenses.  You can't make out his features from here.

He looks left, then right and spots you.  He appears startled and lets out a curse.  "They followed us out," he says into his microphone.  "Three of them."  He has a british accent.  He steps out from the wall and starts walking towards you.  "Looks like the robot thief, that wressler and, hey," he says.  He's now within forty feet and steps under a light.

It's the mutant from the mag-lev.

"It's the little bastard that torched my head," he finishes as he pulls out a rifle and takes aim at Neutron.

*Vincent, Randall, Dara and Tara*
Blaster fire sounds from outside the food court.  You see trio of police officers in body armor exit a bank and start firing stun blasters at a quartet of oriental gang members.  As the shots ring out, the gang members pull weapons of their own and return fire.  Six oriental youths, dressed similarly to the gang members in the gun battle, get up from their seats in the food court and start running towards the incident.  They appear to all have guns or swords.

Two of the four gang members are hit and go down, yellow energy surrounding their bodies.  The police are hit several times by autofire rounds, but their armor seems to generally protect them.

People are screaming and running in a panic as the gunfire continues.  You are about 150 feet away, and movement will be hampered by the stampeding crowd coming towards you.

*Raisa, Michelle and Carl*
You are about to enter the third floor shop when you hear blaster and weapon fire down the mall towards the food court.  You look over the nearby railing and see a trio of police officers exit a bank, engaging in a gun battle with oriental gang members.  The cops appear to be using stun blasters and the kids automatic blasters.

You see six gang members run past you two stories down (45 feet down), towards the gun battle (not the same as the ones in the food court).  You are 45 feet up and a hundred and fifty feet away in a direct line.  Taking the nearest stairs would take about three hundred feet in movement.

*Johan and Kevin*
You've barely taken a step when you hear the click of boots on tile behind you.  At the same moment, you hear the rat-a-tat of automatic gunfire a short distance away.  You turn and two men and a woman walk casually into the restaurant.  They are in full body armor (no helmet) and wear headgear with in-ear earpieces, microphones and goggles.  The men are the mutant from the mag-lev, and the woman looks just like them, only female.  One man is pulling out a pair of swords, one has a hand blaster with several grenades at his hip and the woman has no weapon you can discern.

"Well, well, look who we have here," the man in the middle says.  "The battle-suit boy and the kid with a divergent personality."

"Split," Miss Toan says in surprise behind you.  "I didn't think it would be you."

"Hand over the woman, and nobody gets hurt," the female version of Split says.

The kitchen door opens and another Split walks out.  In a french accent he says, "Or we could just hurt people."  He shoots Toan's partner in the back and he collapses over the table.  "And down goes Mr. Murphy," he says, grinning.  The woman screams.

_Johan has himself and two full power duplicates currently.  The surprise round is done._

_Initiatives NPC's_
_Split (all instances): 24 (1)_
_Mia Toan: 12 (1)
Brock Murphy:  24 (2)
__Police: 7_
_Gang Members:  2 (2)_
_Carl: 6 (2)_
_Dara: 2 (1)_
_Tara: 11 (1)_

_Initiatives PC's_
_Amazon 16_
_Loki 26_
_Metal Mistress 23
Multibrain 15_
_Neutron 6 (1)_
_Speed Demon 29 (21)_
_Stealer 12 (2)_
_Straight Jacket 9_
_X12 11 (2)_

_And now for a week of combat!_


----------



## buzzard (Jan 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *
> He looks left, then right and spots you.  He appears startled and lets out a curse.  "They followed us out," he says into his microphone.  "Three of them."  He has a british accent.  He steps out from the wall and starts walking towards you.  "Looks like the robot thief, that wressler and, hey," he says.  He's now within forty feet and steps under a light.
> 
> It's the mutant from the mag-lev.
> ...



*

Straightjacket will move to engage the armored man while enlarging to full size. Once he's in reach (20') he will attempt to grapple him. 
"You again? What we didn't hand you your behind enough last time?"


buzzard*


----------



## Velmont (Jan 28, 2004)

"Seems we will need more people on our side..."

Kevin touch Johan and try to mimic his power. If he is successfull, Kevin will duplicate into two.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 28, 2004)

_*Clarification of Initiatives*_

_Bank Gun Fight_
_Speed Demon 29 (21); Loki 26; Metal Mistress 23; Amazon 16;Tara 11 (1); Police 7; Carl 6; Dara 2 (1); Gang 2 (2)_

_Restaurant Fight_
_Split 24 (1); Brock Murphy 24 (2); Multibrain 15; Mia Toan 12 (1); Stealer 12 (2)_

_Theatre Fight_
_Split: 24 (1); X12 11 (2); Straightjacket 9; Neutron 6 (1)_

_I'll run the fights under seperate headings and keep the number of rounds the same (we'll completely finish round 1 before doing round 2)_


----------



## Elementor (Jan 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Vincent, Randall, Dara and Tara*
> Blaster fire sounds from outside the food court.  You see trio of police officers in body armor exit a bank and start firing stun blasters at a quartet of oriental gang members.  As the shots ring out, the gang members pull weapons of their own and return fire.  Six oriental youths, dressed similarly to the gang members in the gun battle, get up from their seats in the food court and start running towards the incident.  They appear to all have guns or swords.
> 
> Two of the four gang members are hit and go down, yellow energy surrounding their bodies.  The police are hit several times by autofire rounds, but their armor seems to generally protect them.
> ...




"Who wants to bet that I am on the evening news tonight as a bank robber?  Oh well, the adrenaline junkie is on the way!  Thanks for the illusion Loki but it's time to get grounded to the school again." Vince smirks back at Loki and the girls as he powers up his superspeed and moves to intercept the 6 gang members in the food court.  "Didn't your mothers teach you not to run with knives?" he shouts towards the half dozen orientals moving towards the bank.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 28, 2004)

X12 places himself between Split and Neutron.  "I'll cover you the best way I know how.  As soon as we can, work your metallic change, or head for a pillar, or something, so we can both get out of the line of fire," he says to Neutron, cocking his head towards the nearest nonliving cover.


_OOC -- I want to position myself in such a manner to provide Neutron with the best possible cover bonus against Split's fire._


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 28, 2004)

DOUBLE POSt


----------



## Mule (Jan 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I'm Monica," she says, then looks over at the exit to the mall and lets out a squeak and runs off.  "Gotta go!  Talk to you later!"




"Ah, um, see you!"  Randall blurts out meekly as Monica darts away.  Randall looks at his hand, "cool."



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> People are screaming and running in a panic as the gunfire continues.




All thoughts of video games and girls are quickly driven away.  Seeing Vince super speed right into the middle of the fray, Randall does what he can.  He will stand on the nearest table (or bench, whatever) for a better view.  Loki will then create the illusion of a giant swarm of bees that will swoop down on the bank entrance, harassing ALL the gun fight participants.  Loki will make the illusion so it doesn't affect Vince, or any other of the EPIC students (that he knows of that are close by).

OOC: _Loki is using an area illusion for his swam of bees.  I can't remember how big an area he can do, you'll have to fill that in Calinon._


----------



## Mimic (Jan 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Raisa, Michelle and Carl*
> Carl finishes some notes on a pad of paper and catches up with you.  He points to an extremely high priced clothing outlet called "Davinci's".  You stand in front of their windows, mouths agape, at both the fine outfits they have and the fact that the lowest price you can see from outside is nearly $1,000.
> 
> "We can get you something decent in here.  They always have tailors on hand too, so getting something in your size shouldn't be hard to do, Raisa," Carl says.




Whoa, I can't afford anything from this place, maybe we should go somewhere else. 



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> *Raisa, Michelle and Carl*
> You are about to enter the third floor shop when you hear blaster and weapon fire down the mall towards the food court.  You look over the nearby railing and see a trio of police officers exit a bank, engaging in a gun battle with oriental gang members.  The cops appear to be using stun blasters and the kids automatic blasters.
> 
> You see six gang members run past you two stories down (45 feet down), towards the gun battle (not the same as the ones in the food court).  You are 45 feet up and a hundred and fifty feet away in a direct line.  Taking the nearest stairs would take about three hundred feet in movement.




Michelle will rush into the store and  hand her bags to the first clerk she sees. "Can you hold on to these for me for a minute or so? Thanks."  Once the clerk has her bags she will rush out side, activating her forcefield as she climbs up on the railing. "Meet me downstairs as fast as you can, let see if we can end this before someone gets hurt." Michelle will lift off from the railing and fly as close as she can to the gun fight, as she does she will active the pager that Ms Desrochers gave them

OCC: Forcefield (free action) Flight (full movement) activating pager (1/2 action)


----------



## Calinon (Jan 28, 2004)

_Bank Gun Fight
Speed Demon 29 (21); Loki 26; Metal Mistress 23; Amazon 16;Tara 11 (1); Police 7; Carl 6; Dara 2 (1); Gang 2 (2)_

_Restaurant Fight_
_Split 24 (1); Brock Murphy 24 (2); Multibrain 15; Mia Toan 12 (1); Stealer 12 (2)_

_Theatre Fight_
_Split: 24 (1); X12 11 (2); Straightjacket 9; Neutron 6 (1)_

*Bank Fight*
Vince tries to blitz through the crowd to catch up to the six gang members but finds it very tough going.  The throng of running people make for a tough obstacle, even with super speed.  He uses his wings to help him dive over some people, dodges and rolls and manages to get close enough to be heard when he shouts at the thugs, though he is still in a throng of people.  Two of them turn around, leveling automatic blasters at the crowd and Vince.  The thugs are just past the food court entrance, 40 feet from Vincent.

_Movement will be hard for the first two rounds and is limited to 1/4 forward movement against the crowd,, or normal full movement with the crowd.  A successful acrobatics check (DC 15) will let you make a full turn half-move action (30' for most, 70' for Vince).  Flight ignores this movement penalty._

_Vince got a 21 acrobatics check.  Next up is Loki._

*Restaurant Fight*
Mister Murphy groans and rolls over.  It appears he's wearing an armored vest under his shirt!  The leader by him shoots him again in the chest, but Murphy stands up, unphased.  By the door, the sword wielding Split leaps forward and slashes at Stealer with both glowing swords.  "You get no additional powers from him, Red Rose lapdog!"

_Split attacks with his sword, getting a 21.  Kevin rolls his damage saves and gets a 17 and a 12 (one save against the sword, one against the swords energy field).  Do you want to re-roll one of those?  _

_Everyone, please, set numbers you will use re-rolls on for damage saves during your actions to speed things up._

Gun and grenade toting Split draws his weapon swiftly and fires three shots at Johan, one at each of him.  Johan is hit in the chest by a blast and is stunned.  Despite both duplicates appearing unhurt, they both vanish as Johan flies backward twenty feet into the buffet, loses his focus and clutches his burned chest.

_Split attacks Johan and scores a 16 versus the real Johan and 24 versus duplicate 1 and 20 versus duplicate 2.  Johan gets damage save of 3, duplicate one gets a 20 and duplicate two gets a 21.  I will assume you use your re-roll on your damage save.  The re-roll becomes result is 13 and Johan takes one stun hit and is stunned._

The female version of Split handsprings forward and kicks Johan in the chest hard enough to move the buffet table back a few feet.  Johan groans and slumps to the ground, winded.  "Stay down if you know what's good for you," she says.

_The female Split hits with a 16.  Johan's save is a 12, resulting in another stun hit and another stun condition.  Since you can't be really stunned, you are prone and stunned._

Murphy roars to his feet and spins, punching the nearby Split in the face.  He smears the duplicate's nose across his face and shatters his jaw and that instance of Split winks out of existance.

_Murphy hits with a 29.  Split gets a 10 on his damage save and takes a hit.  Being a minion, he vanishes.  Multibrain spends his action recovering from being stunned, but is still prone._

Mia throws her hands out and an explosion of light errupts at the doorway.  Despite it being insanely bright, neither Stealer or Multibrain are affected.  All three versions of split recoil from the blast, two appearing to have lingering effects.

_Mia hits Split with a dazzle burst.  It's radius is enough to fill the restaurant.  The sword toting Split gets a 25 save and is unaffected; the others get a 14 and 13 respectively and are blinded._

_Stealer is up and likely wants to change his action.  He is now 30 feet from Johan and the non-blinded Split is beside him._

*Theatre Fight*
Split fires at Neutron before X12 can move to cover him and hits him in the head.  The shot rings off his forehead.

_Split shoots Neutron and hits with a 27.  Neutron gets a 23 on his damage save and is completely unaffected.  Also to note, Protection is a permanent power unless the base power it is derived off of is eliminated, so you really don't need to protect Neutron _

X12 grabs Neutron and pulls him back behind the corner leading into the theatre they just left, providing full cover for both of them.  He notices Neutron was not hurt at all.  Meanwhile, John grows, cracking his head on the nine foot ceilings.  He moves forward and stretches his arms out to grapple Split.  He gets a hold of him, but Split manages to push him back slightly and evade the grapple.

_Straightjacket gets an 8.  Yes, an 8.  Way to go 1 rolls.  I make the wild assumption you want to re-roll that bad boy.  You get a re-rolled score of 25, initiating an opposed grapple check.  You get 22 (5+17) and Split gets 27 (18+9), breaking free of the grapple._

_Neutron is up._

_I will try to get maps up tonight, but will be busy, so they may not be up until tomorrow night._


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 28, 2004)

"Well... I guess it's good to know that I'm not the only one that can withstand gunfire around here," X12 chuckles to Neutron as he peeks around the corner at Split.  "If you can lay down some kind of cover fire for me, I'll see if I close in on him and at least bring one of them down -- we need as few of that duplicating bastard around as possible."


----------



## Calinon (Jan 28, 2004)

*Bank Fight*
Loki, seeing he needs to close range to be effective, dives through the surging crowd.

_You make your full turn move, getting 30' closer.  You have a 35' range on your illusions I think (will look it up tomorrow)._

Down the hall, out of sight of those in the food court, Michelle lifts off the ground and flies down towards the nearby gunfight, well above the six other gang members.  She clicks the button on the pager as she does so.

_Woo hoo!  Points for Michelle for remembering the pager!  Amazon is up next._

_Condition Update_
_Johan:  2S, Stunned, Prone, 1HP used_


----------



## Calinon (Jan 28, 2004)

Maps are up. Hopefully they aren't confusing.


----------



## Deva (Jan 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _Woo hoo!  Points for Michelle for remembering the pager!  Amazon is up next._




"Oh hell no, this is not happening!" Raisa growls as she looks down on the goings on bellow. "Could this day get any worse?" 

She quickly stuffs her purchase into her backpack and slings both arms through it. She sighs and looks to Carl. "This is so going to hurt if I miss. See you down there if you're coming."

Using the railing she will vault herself up and over, making sure to avoid Michelle on her way down, and will attempt to grab onto the second floor railing as she falls to control her descent from the third floor. _(And yes, all while still wearing her school uniform skirt.)_


_(POWERS: Acrobatics 5)_


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 29, 2004)

Spending HP to unstun and then form a duplicate. Real one will ready an action to dodge an attack, while the duplicate will try to get to the grenade-having Split and try to pull the socket from one of the grenades hoping Kevin will either move away or can take the blast.

*OoC:* Damage saves will be rerolled on a roll of 10 or less


----------



## buzzard (Jan 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _
> 
> *Theatre Fight*
> Split fires at Neutron before X12 can move to cover him and hits him in the head.  The shot rings off his forehead.
> ...



_

When Jon goes again, he will again atempt a grapple. 
"Hey you weasel, come back here!"


buzzard_


----------



## Velmont (Jan 29, 2004)

I will reroll any saved under 15. And one duplicate or another, I will try to mimic Split... in hope I don't have a too great backlash.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 29, 2004)

*Restaurant Fight*


			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Spending HP to unstun and then form a duplicate. Real one will ready an action to dodge an attack, while the duplicate will try to get to the grenade-having Split and try to pull the socket from one of the grenades hoping Kevin will either move away or can take the blast.



_Nope, you are not able to do this. Here's why._



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> _Split attacks Johan and scores a 16 versus the real Johan and 24 versus duplicate 1 and 20 versus duplicate 2. Johan gets damage save of 3, duplicate one gets a 20 and duplicate two gets a 21. I will assume you use your re-roll on your damage save. The re-roll becomes result is 13 and Johan takes one stun hit and is stunned._



_If you didn't use your re-roll to re-roll the 1 you got, you would be knocked out (not dying like I had typed here originally), something you really don't want to be. Being stunned prevents you from sustaining powers as well, but you'll get your powers back in round two._

Kevin is both cut and burned by the slash of the energy covered sword, but rolls with the hits and reaches for Split. Split leans back and knocks Kevin's hand away.

_Kevin re-rolls his damage save, avoiding getting stunned with a 17 score. He tries to touch Split, and gets an 18, missing, but just barely._

*Bank Fight*
Raisa leaps down. She doesn't get her grab at the railing, but when she hits the floor she rolls with the momentum. Her landing is not quiet, but among the other noise, isn't heard and she moves up, giving chase to the thugs.

_Successful acrobatics check; protection handled the rest._

Out of the corner of her eye, Raisa sees Carl suddenly drop through the second floor walkway beside her. As he runs along, she sees a force field of vibrating energy spring into being about him.

In the food court, Tara leaps into the air, wings thrumming and flys towards the gang members. Dara picks her way slowly forward.

By the bank, the cops shoot at the two remaining gang members, but miss badly. A bystander is struck by one blast and held in a stun field.

The gang members return fire on the police, but once again the armor stops any harm. Two gang members run at the cops, swords drawn. The four gang members in the food court turn as one and cut loose with automatic weapons into the crowd at Vincent.

_All four gang members fire twice, at -2, but it doesn't matter! They need natural 20's to hit! They get 10, 19, 9, 18, 13, 4, 23 and 23 (natural 20's, on the last two no less). Vincent is hit twice and rolls a 20 and a 24 damage save. Vince re-rolls the 20 save, which succeeds without a dice roll._

While only two strike Vincent, the effect on the crowd is worse as stun blasts knock half a dozen nearby people flying. One hits a baby held by a mother, and the other hits the mother.  Vincent manages to turn at the last possible moment, and the blasts hit his leathery wings, not even causing him discomfort.

Neutron steps out around X12 and hurls a green energy bolt at the ground beneath Split.  The carpet beneath him turns to gas and rises up around Split's legs, then immediately hardents into steel.  Split manages to leap up and grab hold of an overhead light fixture, pulling himself out of the way an instant before the gas turns to steel.

_Neutron manages to make a successful attack, but Split makes his save to avoid the snare._


----------



## Elementor (Jan 29, 2004)

Double post.  Stupid slow boards.


----------



## Elementor (Jan 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> In the food court, Tara leaps into the air, wings thrumming and flys towards the gang members.  Dara picks her way slowly forward.
> 
> By the bank, the cops shoot at the two remaining gang members, but miss badly.  A bystander is struck by one blast and held in a stun field.
> 
> ...




If Vince can use a hero point to leap in front of the mother and her child to take the hits instead of them he will.  Otherwise his hero point will be spent to reroll his 20 damage save roll.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 29, 2004)

_You can't move again to block bullets.  You have no more action to do so.  Hero point spent and battle post edited.  Also, you really don't need to do huge quotes to help explain what you are doing.  Either skip quoting or only quote the parts relevant to what you are trying to do, in this case a small two line quote as opposed to 11 lines._


----------



## Calinon (Jan 29, 2004)

_Bank Gun Fight
Speed Demon 29 (21); Loki 26; Metal Mistress 23; Amazon 16;Tara 11 (1); Police 7; Carl 6; Dara 2 (1); Gang 2 (2)

Restaurant Fight_
_Split 24 (1); Brock Murphy 24 (2); Multibrain 15; Mia Toan 12 (1); Stealer 12 (2)_

_Theatre Fight_
_Split: 24 (1); X12 11 (2); Straightjacket 9; Neutron 6 (1)_

*Theatre Fight*
"Clever buggers, aren't you," Split says as releases the fixture and drops to the ground. He backs up and says into his headset, "One, three punks here. Nothing we can't handle." Split vanishes. You see the door he was standing by open and close, but nothing seems to come out.

_Three failed spot checks._

*Restaurant Fight*
The female Split gives Johan another "Don't get up," and turns, charging at Mia. She delivers a flying kick at the gorgeous oriental woman, who bats the attack away, almost effortlessly. Beside Kevin, the sword wielding Split takes another cut at him, but Kevin manages to duck out of the way. The final Split, advances on Murphy, firing squeezing off three shots, then another three! Five shots hit Murphy, one in the face. He falls backwards into the wall behind him and collapses.

_Split misses Mia Toan with a 19. Split misses Kevin with an 11. Split gets 7, 20, 26(crit), 21, 23 and 16 against Murphy. Murphy's body armor protects him from most. He will use a VP on any damage save less than 10. Damage saves of 7 (re-roll 6 becomes 15), 23, 8, 8 and 24 respectively. Murphy slumps to the floor unconscious._

_Edit:  Two of Split were blinded.  Male Split will use a VP if he rolls less than 12.  Female Split gets a 21 and Male Split gets a 11, reroll becomes a 22.  The rest of combat with the -1 results in the same._

_Condition Summary_
_Multibrain: 2S, 1HP used_
_Stealer: 2L, 1HP used_
_Murphy: 3S, 1VP used, KO_
_Vincent: 1HP used_
_Split:  1VP used_

_Take a look at the initiatives for who is up next._


----------



## Mimic (Jan 29, 2004)

Michelle will do an area attack aimed at the 6 thugs closest to her, she will then lower herself to about 10 feet off the ground. re-roll if roll is less then 12

OOC: energy blast extra: area effect (1/2 action) forcefield (free action) flight (1/2 action)


----------



## buzzard (Jan 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _
> 
> Theatre Fight
> Split: 24 (1); X12 11 (2); Straightjacket 9; Neutron 6 (1)
> ...



_

John will move into the door to see if he went in there. 

buzzard_


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Nope, you are not able to do this. Here's why.



*OoC:* That was meant as my action for round two (though I just realised that I won't be stunned anymore, so the HP isn't required). Just went and posted that in case the combat advanced to the second round before I had the chance to check the boards again.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 29, 2004)

*Bank Fight*
Michelle flies down a bit and throws a powerful beam of magnetic energy at the rearmost thug.  She hits him in the back and an explosion of energy twenty feet in radius rips outward.  Bodies fly, glass shatters, shop patrons hiding in nearby shops scream and the lights on the underside of the first tier walkway shatter and explode.  Only two thugs remain standing where they were, the rest are carried elsewhere by the explosion.

_Michelle hits the thug with a 15.  The energy blast takes all of the Thugs by surprise.  Saves are 18, 14, 19, 14, 9 and 11.  Two nearby shop window shatter, spraying the inside of the shops with shards of glass.  Two thugs are rendered unconscious.  Two are stunned.  Some serious collateral damage happened, which will probably be blamed on Vince._

*Restaurant Fight*
"Hey, jackass!  Remember me?" a cocky voice says from just inside the doorway.  The wall behind Stealer literally explodes in a shower of masonry and wood.  A cloud of dust fills the area, in which you can see two red glowing, feral eyes, and a loud, low, continual growl.  It seems the brothers grim have come to help.

_Cosmo and Jackal were running towards the gun battle at the bank and spotted Split entering the restaurant on the way by.  They will be given initiatives next round._


----------



## Velmont (Jan 29, 2004)

"Just in time, Jackal!"

Kevin try to bluff Split before trying again to touch him and try to mimic his powers.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 30, 2004)

_Bank Gun Fight
Speed Demon 29 (21); Loki 26; Metal Mistress 23; Amazon 16;Tara 11 (1); Police 7; Carl 6; Dara 2 (1); Gang 2 (2)

Restaurant Fight
Split 24 (1); Brock Murphy 24 (2); Multibrain 15; Mia Toan 12 (1); Stealer 12 (2)_

_Theatre Fight_
_Split: 24 (1); X12 11 (2); Straightjacket 9; Neutron 6 (1)_

*Restaurant Fight*
Johan stands up and concentrates, and a duplicate walks steps out of him, appearing at his side. None of the instances of Split are even looking with the appearance of the brothers.

_Stand up for half action (assumed you don't want to be on your arse), and duplicate for half action. Appearing is the duplicates action._

Mia delivers a vicious backhand to the female Split in front of her, and shouts at her partner. "Murphy, get your ass off the ground and make yourself useful!" Murphy groans slightly in response.

_Split is hit with a 26, but makes her save with a 22._

Stealer grins and looks pointedly right behind the sword wielding Split. "You should probably look behind you." Split turns, slashing out with his sword, and realizes too late that he's been duped. Stealer puts his hands on both sides of Split's face. The sword wielder and female split shimmer slightly and the other one doubles over briefly in pain, but the duplicates and what is obvious the original recover quickly. Stealer suddenly vanishes.

_Stealer taunts Split successfully with a natural 20, putting Split flat footed. He hits with a 19, and Split fails his save with a 2. Stealer gets all of Split's powers with no feedback. He instinctively realizes what they are, but a few things elude his knowledge. Stealer becomes invisible as a free action._

_Duplication +7 (flaw: unknown; extras: absorbtion healing, teleportation (flaw: to duplicates only, flaw: once per round, flaw: unknown))_
_Invisibility +7 (stunt: scent and hearing as well as basic sight)_
_Amazing Save +6 (all) (flaw: unknown)_

*Theatre Fight*
You all hear a pair of slight groans in the hallway nearby, and see two brief shimmers giving away Split and another Split's general location.

_Condition Summary
Multibrain: 2S, 1HP used_
_Stealer: 2L, 1HP used_
_Murphy: 3S, 1VP used, KO_
_Vincent: 1HP used_
_Split: 1VP used_

_Bank Gun Fight
Speed Demon 29 (2); Loki 26; Metal Mistress 23; Amazon 16;Tara 11 (1); Police 7; Carl 6; Dara 2 (1); Gang 2 (2)

Restaurant Fight
Jackal 29 (1); Split 24 (1); Brock Murphy 24 (2); Multibrain 15; Cosmo 14, Mia Toan 12 (1); Stealer 12 (2) <awaiting round 3>_

_Theatre Fight_
_Split: 24 (1); X12 11 (2); Straightjacket 9; Neutron 6 (1)_

_We are awaiting actions for Speed Demon, Loki, Amazon, X12 and Neutron._


----------



## Mule (Jan 30, 2004)

Loki will continue to try to get in range for an illusion.


----------



## Agamon (Jan 30, 2004)

"Punks, hey?" Sanjay says with a smirk.  He pats X12 on the shoulder.  "Your concern for my well-being is touching, but this stuff's tougher than the wall, I think," he says, rapping his knuckles on his head.  "Let's go show that jerk who the punk is," he adds, moving out into the hallway.

_OOC: I'm back, yay!  Move 30 feet into the hallway [half action] and ready an attack to turn the first opponent's weapon he sees into plastic [transmutation +7, half action]._


----------



## Deva (Jan 30, 2004)

Eyes wide at the sudden damage around her, Raisa glances up at the floating Michelle. "_Filho da puta!_ Was that you girl?!"

She shakes her head and sets her sights on the thug directly in front of her. "Hey!" She shouts as she moves toward him, shrugging her pack off her back and into her hands. "Didn't your mother ever tell you that violence just isn't cool?"

She throws the backpack at the punks head.

_*ACTIONS:* Movement 30 ft (1/2 action), throwing (1/2 action), will re-roll if unsuccessful and die roll is lower than 12._


----------



## Elementor (Jan 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _You can't move again to block bullets.  You have no more action to do so.  Hero point spent and battle post edited.  Also, you really don't need to do huge quotes to help explain what you are doing.  Either skip quoting or only quote the parts relevant to what you are trying to do, in this case a small two line quote as opposed to 11 lines._




OOC: Amazingly when I post at 2 AM everything seems quite relevant but I will try to keep it to a minimum.

Aghast at the fact that he wasnt able to intercept the shots into the crowd, Vince looks absolutely mortified.  "Dear God!  They shot a baby!!!  Please, Tara can you get that woman and child to safety and some help??"  Vince snarls as he turns towards the gang members.  His features contort with rage as he truly takes on a demonic visage rather than his typical happy demeanor.  "They want a monster?  They can have one!"  He leaps at superspeed from table to table using his acrobatics and wings as necessary to charge into the midst of the 4 gang members that unloaded on the crowd.

If Speed Demon makes it to the gang members with no problem he would like to hit all 4 opponents with his mach one punch as he runs across the front of them.  Effectively he is using extra effort to make his Mach One Punch a very limited AoE (since it is still a punching action) then is using a hero point to negate the fatigue it would cause.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 30, 2004)

_Invisible? and how much Split are invisible now...._

Kevin will split in two and both duplicate will try to disarm the Split wielding his two swords. And for note, the original Kevin will be the one disarming the left hand.

OOC: now with my new saves, I will re-roll saves only lower than 12.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 30, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Punks, hey?" Sanjay says with a smirk.  He pats X12 on the shoulder.  "Your concern for my well-being is touching, but this stuff's tougher than the wall, I think," he says, rapping his knuckles on his head.  "Let's go show that jerk who the punk is," he adds, moving out into the hallway.





"Agreed," X12 replies, falling in step with Neutron, scanning for signs of movement in the environment that might give away another Split's position.

_OOC: Move (half action), ready action a grapple if I should spot a Split near enough to grab._


----------



## Calinon (Jan 30, 2004)

_Bank Gun Fight
Speed Demon 29 (2); Loki 26; Metal Mistress 23; Amazon 16;Tara 11 (1); Police 7; Carl 6; Dara 2 (1); Gang 2 (2)

Restaurant Fight
Jackal 29 (1); Split 24 (1); Brock Murphy 24 (2); Multibrain 15; Cosmo 14, Mia Toan 12 (1); Stealer 12 (2)_
_
Theatre Fight_
_Split: 24 (1); X12 11 (2); Straightjacket 9; Neutron 6 (1)_

*Bank Fight*
Vincent leaps up onto a nearby table, springing off of it, wings spread, and lets out a howl as he descends at the four gun-toting thugs. Stun blasts whiz by him into the air, and he lands right in front of one thug, delivering a mach one punch to his jaw before sliding to a stop five feet behind the remaining two thugs in line. The boy he hit cartwheels through the air, blood spraying in a spiral pattern, covering the floor, walls and nearby second story walkways, before he lands in a heap forty feet down the hall. Thick blood starts to pool about his head.

_Acrobatics check was a natural 20, so was the move-by-attack-mach-one-punch attack roll. The damage save of two versus DC29 was catastrophic._

Vincent's flight cleared a path as screaming and terrified people dive away from the demon-winged goat-headed monster in their midst. Loki climbs up onto a nearby table to get a good vantage point and forms an illusion of a giant swarm of bees circling down from the roof. They block out the nearby light over the thugs, and though soundless, they are scary enough to cause two of them to drop their weapons and swat at them. The third one seems to see through them and turns on Vincent.

_You cover an area big enough to get all of the thugs, even if you miss your square you are going for to center the illusion by 15 feet. Once the bees hit, two of them fail their saving throws with a 3 and 2 (what the heck is going on with my rolls today), but the other makes his with a natural 20._

Tara, soaring in, doesn't hear Vincent over her own wings and the screaming crowd and dives in at the last thug with his gun. She uses her insect arms like scythes, cutting into the back of his knees and actually severing his gun hand at the wrist. He stares at his bloody stump for a moment, then passes out.

_Tara charges, scoring a hit with a 16. Versus DC 26 lethal damage, the thug gets a 10, and is dying, along with missing a hand._

Down the hall, Raisa runs forward and launches her backpack at the thug standing in front of her. It hits him and explodes, scattering pieces of whatever was in it into the air and around the hall. The impact is great enough to send the thug screaming down the hall where he crashes into a magazine stand, reducing it to splinters. He lays unmoving in the pile.

_Hit with a 19 on range attack with a ... backpack. The thug gets a save of 8 and is rendered unconscious._

The police open fire again, the one on the end turning to face the sword wielding punks. All three score hits, trapping the thugs in stun fields.

_Hit hit hit, failed save x 3._

Carl runs forward, drawing an aluminum bat from inside his suit jacket as he goes (where the heck does he _get_ this stuff?), and slams it into the side of the thugs head. The thug spins in a circle, looks confused, opens his mouth to let his teeth fall out, and collapses, unconscious.

_Carl smokes him. Nuff said._

The two gang members by Vince and Tara continue swatting at the bees until the spurting stump of their pal draws their attention. They scream and run away from Vince, Tara, and the cops, towards the restaurant. The sword wielding thug charges the cops, swinging wildly. A cop simply catches the blade in his armored hand, stopping the assault cold.

Dara moves up as the food court generally clears out as people make it out or cower beside counters.

*Theatre Fight*
X12 looks around for a target but sees none. Straightjacket, having seen the shimmer has a good idea where at least one Split is and stretches out, trying to fall on him. As he does so, Split becomes visible ten feet behind him, armed with a _huge freaking cannon!_ He lets loose as John catches sight of an invisible Split nearby and goes to grapple him. The cannon nails John in the leg filling the hall with the stank of burning flesh. The cannon continues to burn and the lunatic wielding it shouts, "You're next, metalhead!"

_Split with the cannon uses his readied attack. He hits with an 18. John gets a 16 for his save and feels the weapon penetrate his leg. John is stunned (and can spend a hero point to immediately unstun). His readied attack goes before Sanjay's or X12's. Your spot check reveals the invisible Split in the square right next to where you thought he was (50% miss, missed)._

X12 rushes forward, careful not to get in Neutron's way, knowing he can't get close enough to do much this round, but not wanting to get incinerated by a death ray. Sanjay has another trick though, as he fires an energy blast that hits the giant cannon he's so familiar with. The cannon suddenly stops working as it turns into clear plastic. Split pulls the trigger and plastic balls dance where the power system used to be, making a pleasant rattling noise.

_Neutron hits with a 20. Save failed by Split with a 10, and the gun turns to a rattly children's toy gun._

"I'm going to kill you so much!" Split shouts, throwing his plastic gun to the ground in anger. Naturally, it doesn't break which only pisses him off more.

_Condition Summary
Multibrain: 2S, 1HP used
Stealer: 2L, 1HP used_
_Murphy: 3S, 1VP used, KO_
_Vincent: 1HP used_
_Split: 1VP used_

_End of Round Two_


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> X12 rushes forward, careful not to get in Neutron's way, knowing he can't get close enough to do much this round, but not wanting to get incinerated by a death ray. Sanjay has another trick though, as he fires an energy blast that hits the giant cannon he's so familiar with. The cannon suddenly stops working as it turns into clear plastic. Split pulls the trigger and plastic balls dance where the power system used to be, making a pleasant rattling noise.
> 
> "I'm going to kill you so much!" Split shouts, throwing his plastic gun to the ground in anger. Naturally, it doesn't break which only pisses him off more.




"What are you gonna do, beat us to death with your squeaky toy?" X12 blurts out with a snide smile as he pops up from behind his cover, still making his way into the fray, but does hesitate a bit as looks to his injured comrade.

"How bad are you injured?" X12 calls out to Straightjacket as he slows his approach on Split.

_OOC: If Straightjacket says he needs assistance, I'll move to assist him.  If not, I'm gonna return to running full bore and bum rush this copy of Split._


----------



## Mimic (Jan 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Bank Fight*
> Michelle flies down a bit and throws a powerful beam of magnetic energy at the rearmost thug.  She hits him in the back and an explosion of energy twenty feet in radius rips outward.  Bodies fly, glass shatters, shop patrons hiding in nearby shops scream and the lights on the underside of the first tier walkway shatter and explode.  Only two thugs remain standing where they were, the rest are carried elsewhere by the explosion.




Michelle looks at the damage she has caused, she looks at her hands and then looks back at the carnage mouth agape.

"Whoa..." is all she says.



			
				Deva said:
			
		

> Eyes wide at the sudden damage around her, Raisa glances up at the floating Michelle. "Filho da puta! Was that you girl?!"




"Uh, yea I guess so, didn't know that it would do that much damage."



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> The impact is great enough to send the thug screaming down the hall where he crashes into a magazine stand, reducing it to splinters. He lays unmoving in the pile.




"Ouch, that had to hurt." Michelle comments as she watches the thug crash into the magazine stand. She then turns to Carl. "Ok, where do you keep getting those bats from?"

Regardless whether Carl answers or not Michelle notices the two fleeing thugs and gives chase. If she can close the distance she will take a shot at one of the two (not using the area effect) re-roll if it's less then 11

OOC: flight (1/2 movement) forcefield (free action) Energy blast (1/2 action)


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 30, 2004)

Johan adds distance between him and the Splits and tries to look for something that could pass as a weapon. His duplicate proceeds with the aforementioned plan.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 30, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "What are you gonna do, beat us to death with your squeaky toy?" X12 blurts out with a snide smile as he pops up from behind his cover, still making his way into the fray, but does hesitate a bit as looks to his injured comrade.
> 
> "How bad are you injured?" X12 calls out to Straightjacket as he slows his approach on Split.
> 
> [/i]




OOC: I'll spend the point for the quick recovery. 
"I'm alright, he just rattled me"  responds Straightjacket as he tries to envelop the duplicate near him. 
"Now this weasel next to me isn't going to be so well off. Come on now, time for a hug."

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Jan 30, 2004)

_Bank Gun Fight
Speed Demon 29 (2); Loki 26; Metal Mistress 23; Amazon 16;Tara 11 (1); Police 7; Carl 6; Dara 2 (1); Gang 2 (2)

Restaurant Fight
Jackal 29 (1); Split 24 (1); Brock Murphy 24 (2); Multibrain 15; Cosmo 14, Mia Toan 12 (1); Stealer 12 (2)
_
_Theatre Fight_
_Split: 24 (1); X12 11 (2); Straightjacket 9; Neutron 6 (1)_

*ROUND 3*

*Bank Fight*
_Gotta go in real initiative order now, since you are getting quite close together._

*Restaurant Fight*
Jackal steps out of the dust and debris, looking back and forth briefly at both the female version of Split and the one that groaned. He lets out a howl and charges right at the woman. Claws extended, he slashes her from hip to shoulder, sparks flying off her armor, along with a significant amount of blood. She soars backwards through the swinging door and a loud _CRASH_ is heard from the kitchen.

_Jackal charges and hits with a 25 (he was using a re-roll if he rolled less than a 15). Split fails her damage save (20) and flies backwards into the kitchen, stunned._

The sword-wielding Split turns around again, delivering a hard overhand chop at Stealer. The sword draws a line across his chest, ruining his shirt but he instinctively turns and leans back just far enough to avoid getting cleaved in two.

_Split hits with a 20. Stealer gets a 17 (13+6-2L) against the sword and a 19 (15+6-2L) against the energy field, taking a slash but avoiding any serious energy burns._

A frying pan sails out of the kitchen and hits Jackal in the snout. The female Split suddenly front flips through the swinging door, hands and feet encompassed in an orange glow, launches a brutal kick into Jackal. Jackal staggers backwards from the blow and drops to a knee stunned, catching a follow up attack from Split, who leans down and sends him flying out of the restaurant through the same hole he made, with an uppercut. He ends up on his back in the middle of the hall.

_Split(?) uses a villain point to immediately unstun. She taunts Jackal by hitting him in the nose with the frying pan. She then hits him with a kick with strike, and Jackal fails his save with a 16, becoming stunned. She uses takedown attack and delivers a second shot to Jackal. Jackal fails his save with an 23, and being already stunned, soars backwards into the hall. Jackal spends a hero point to immediately unstun._

"Punk," she growls, then drops down and foot-sweeps Mia Toan.

_Heroic surge. Hit and knocks down Mia._

Split turns on Stealer and starts shooting with a paniced look in his eyes, his glasses glowing red making it obvious he sees Stealer. He flicks a switch on his gun and advances on Stealer like he did on Murphy, firing off six shots. Lasers blast out with, a few flying by Stealer and the rest blasting into him.

_Split autofires, heroic surge, autofires. 18, 12, 16, 14, 24, 13. Saves are 20, 15, 19, 20. Reroll spent on the 15 (11 roll) and ends up with another 11 roll (15). Stealer manages to turn just enough to let one go under an arm and one go just by his chest, but the other two rip through his shoulder and leg. He takes 2L._

Mr. Murphy stirs and opens his eyes. "Get her out of here, Murphy!" Mia shouts at him. He jump2 to his feet and grabs the woman he was protecting. She screams as he throws her over his shoulder and heads through the kitchen.

_Murphy spends a villain point to make a check to become conscious. He succeeds._

*Theatre Fight*
The angry former-squeeky-toy-wielding Split shreiks in rage and charges the taunting X12. "I'm gonna tear out your heart and eat it, maggot!" he yells as he charges. X12 notices something gold on his hands moments before he's hit.

With the spiked brass knuckles.

_Split charges wildly (treated as flat-footed). I didn't even roll the taunt check; it succeeded. He also smokes you with a natural 20, giving him 31 on the attack. It's a crit, which would add five to your dc if you weren't immune. You get a 19 on the save and take a lethal hit._

The other Split does not appear.

X12 fights back against his angry opponent. He punches Split in the head, which only seems to enrage the man further. He's actually frothing at the mouth.

_X12 hits with a 20. Split makes his save with a 20. Grr._

Straighjacket manages to limp onward, but doesn't see the other split anywhere.  He must have moved off.

_Once I update the map, in a little while, you can take a guess at what square he's in and attack there with a grapple.  Probably an hour or so._

_Condition Summary
Multibrain: 2S, 1HP used
Stealer: 5L, 2HP used*
Murphy: 3S, 2VP used*
Vincent: 1HP used
Split: 1VP used_
_Female Split: 1VP used*_
_X12: 1L_
_Jackal: 2L, 1HP used*_
_Straightjacket:  1L, 1HP_

_*indicates used in this round_
_
Up next: Speed Demon, Loki, Amazon; Multibrain; Straightjacket_


----------



## Elementor (Jan 31, 2004)

With the nearest group of punks in full flight or messily unconscious, Vince looks towards the bank guards to make sure they are ok.  Seeing they have a firm grasp of the situation, Vince just nods towards them (hopefully in what is taken as a friendly gesture).

With all the people rushing around and screaming it is probably quite difficult to tell where the actual remaining trouble is.  Vince will fly up a few feet and use his 360 degree vision to survey the situation before rushing off to help.  Seeing no immediate threat, Speed Demon runs off towards the sounds of gunfire near the restaurant.

Superspeed continues, travel towards the restaurant fight while holding my attack to hit a threatening target (Like maybe a certain self duplicating pain the butt we met on the train)


----------



## Deva (Jan 31, 2004)

After taking a quick glance around, Raisa notices Vincent running off down another section of the mall and Michelle going after the two running thugs. She looks to Carl. "Hey, why don't you see what's the sinch up there? I'll make sure everyone's okay here before I come knock a few heads together."

_OOC: Raisa will check on the bystanders in the immediate area and those possibly hurt by Michelles little explosion._


----------



## Mule (Jan 31, 2004)

Abandoning his illusion, Randall will rush to help any injured as best he can.  He will try to help any injured innocents first, and then he will help the injured gang members.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 31, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Straighjacket manages to limp onward, but doesn't see the other split anywhere.  He must have moved off.
> 
> _Once I update the map, in a little while, you can take a guess at what square he's in and attack there with a grapple.  Probably an hour or so._




Not having any idea where the guy went Joh  will extend his arms out to the max length 15' and flail around in a circle hoping to hit the target if in that proximity. 
"Guys, I seem to have lost one of them. Umm, maybe he's invisible or something. Sanjay, can you make do something to the floor to show where he is?"


buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Jan 31, 2004)

_Bank Gun Fight
Speed Demon 29 (2); Loki 26; Metal Mistress 23; Amazon 16;Tara 11 (1); Police 7; Carl 6; Dara 2 (1); Gang 2 (2)

Restaurant Fight
Jackal 29 (1); Split 24 (1); Brock Murphy 24 (2); Multibrain 15; Cosmo 14, Mia Toan 12 (1); Stealer 12 (2)

Theatre Fight_
_Split: 24 (1); X12 11 (2); Straightjacket 9; Neutron 6 (1)_

*Bank Fight*
Vincent tears around the corner towards the sound of gunfire, giving a nod to the police officers, probably hoping it is taken positively. He comes around the corner and punches at fleeing thug as he goes by. The thug stumbles from the blow, but rolls with it and comes up holding a knife.

_Vince hits with a 15. The thug gets a 19 damage save and takes a stun hit._

Loki drops his illusion and runs around trying to tend the wounded. There are probably 40 some odd injured people around, many stunned from gunfire, some from trampling. Having no medical training at all, he is completely unable to help any of them.

Michelle flies forward but can't see the fleeing thugs, instead shooting at the one by the police officer. The blast goes over both of their heads, destroying the window behind them.

_Michelle gets a 14 on her attack, but suffers a -4 attack penalty to range and misses, blowing the glass out of the window behind the combatants with her blast._

Raisa looks into the business' whose windows are destroyed, seeing around eight customers and employees in various injured states, suffering from burns and cuts. The thug in the one business is gone. Also having no medical training whatsoever, she is completely unable to do anything but stare.

Tara flies out around the corner in pursuit of the thugs, landing in front of them, blocking their way.

The cop holding the gun, turns her (obviously a her, the armor has b3wbs) gun sideways and shoots the thug in the head. Blood sprays backwards as a lethal round shatters his skull. The police officer manages to keep hold of the thugs sword and moves towards the restaurant, drawing a bead on the two other thugs.

_The police officer turns to lethal rounds for some reason and hits the thug with a natural 20. The thug gets a 3 on his damage save and is graphically killed._

"More comin' down the hall!" shouts another officer. "Mutants! You two get to the restaurant, and put those four goons down," he says pointing at the two fleeing thugs area. "I'll handle these thugs." One officer runs towards the restaurant, firing an energy blast at the group of four.

_The energy blast strikes the thug in the back (18) and radiates a stun field outwards 30 feet. Reflex saves for half rank effect for Dara (17 success), Speed Demon 26 (success), Thug2 (12 failure). Fortitude saves, with re-rolls for everyone on 10 or less (I assume, since nothing was stated): Thug 1 5, rerolled 5 becomes 11 (fail); Tara 16 (success); Vincent 8, rerolled becomes 17 (success); Thug 2 20 (success). Each stunned person gets another save at +1 next round to become non-stunned. _

_For the record, the friendly nod, followed by bug girl, were not interpreted as friendly (what with your massive 1 diplomacy check) but instead were threatening._

The other officer lines up Michelle in his sights and fires. The beam strikes her force field and passes through, hitting her and encompassing her in a yellow glow briefly before her force field winks out and she plumets to the ground, ten feet below.

_Officer hits with a 24. It's a stun power weapon, ignoring your protection offered by your force field. Michelle gets a 19 save and succeed_

Carl shrugs, slipping his bat into his suit jacket. It amazingly leaves no tell-tale sign of being there. He then moves quickly towards the bank. He growls and charges the cop after seeing the blast shoot Michelle, but can't reach him this round.

Dara runs up and stands, mouth agape at the fact that Vincent once again managed to turn the good guys against them.

_That was a joke, btw. She actually double moved and then stood there shocked._

The last thug, having been unaffected by the blast, runs down a nearby hallway, stabbing vince with a knife on the way. Despite being woozy, Vincent feels his ribs itch as the thug slashes at him.

_Thug misses with an 18. _

A man runs out of the bank, wearing a suit and yelling at the cops, "Forget these mutants! You're supposed to be saving my wife!" He is pointing at the nearby restaurant. "I'm paying you to save her, not blow up the damned mall!"

*Restaurant Fight*
Johan's double moves towards split and tries to grab a pin from a grenade. Split, despite being focussed on killing Stealer, manages to turn away from him.

_Attack roll of 16 misses._

Johan himself looks around for a weapon and finds a knife to carve a cooked ham on the buffet.

_Full round search action succeeds._

Cosmo leaps forward, kicking split in the side. The sword wielding Split staggers and collapses, vanishing.

_Cosmo hits with a 22. Split fails his save with a 15, taking a hit and getting killed. Durn minion rules._

Mia Toan flips over the female Split landing in front of the door, blocking her from chasing Murphy and the woman, going on the defensive.

_Mia moves and fights defensively, blocking the door._

Kevin concentrates, splitting into two. He becomes visible as he does so. The second Kevin is dressed in exactly the same way, but is wielding a massive tank-buster cannon. Badly (and I mean VERY BADLY) hurt, Kevin steps back behind his double.

"Wimp!" says the cannon-toting Kevin in a New York accent. "Better be careful or I'll be fryin' you with this!"

Kevin feels like he has nearly no control over the duplicate.

*Theatre Fight*
X12 punches back at Split, missing wildly as the manical double dances around screaming obscenities at him.

_Attack roll of 15 misses. Maybe not wildly, but it sounded good._

Straightjacket waves around ineffectually, hitting air and mumbling about a really bad british heavy metal band from the early 21st century.

_Condition Summary_
_Multibrain: 2S, 1HP used_
_Stealer: 5L, 2HP used*_
_Murphy: 3S, 2VP used*_
_Vincent: 1HP used_
_Split: 1VP used_
_Female Split: 1VP used*_
_X12: 1L_
_Jackal: 2L, 1HP used*_
_Straightjacket: 1L, 1HP_
_Speed Demon: 2HP*_
_Tara: 1HP*_

_Last up is Neutron. Helluva round no? Make sure you check your abilities when you want to do things... and be very clear when you are being painfully obscure, lots of both happened this round._


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 31, 2004)

"Hold on!  I've got an idea.  We'll settle this with a game of Roe-Sham-Bo!" X12 exclaims, hoping to catch Split off guard and confuse him with the reference.

_OOC: Trying to Feint (Bluff), and if it succeeds, I'll Roe-Sham-Bo (spelled it phonetically, not sure if I spelled it correctly, though) him.  If not, I'll just keep swinging._


----------



## Velmont (Jan 31, 2004)

_Were did he get that weapon?_

Kevin stand back and try to move out of any line of sight of Split, then he will duplicate again (if he has enough time) to finally become invisible again.

*Edit:*Oh, yeah. I will reroll any Total on my saving throw against damage of 17 and lower, and only damage save (or Will against Mental attack that does damage).


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 31, 2004)

Johan graps the knife and throws it at the female split, hoping to at least distract her.

*OoC:* Not spending a HP on the attack, since I'll prolly need it on a damage save.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 1, 2004)

N/A


----------



## Mule (Feb 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Loki drops his illusion and runs around trying to tend the wounded. There are probably 40 some odd injured people around, many stunned from gunfire, some from trampling. Having no medical training at all, he is completely unable to help any of them.




OOC:  _I realize that Loki has no medical training.  Even someone with no professional expertise can do something, little effect though it may have.  He had to try to help..._



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Everyone take one of these pagers when you leave the bus, and if you have any problems, hit the white button on the front and I'll come and find you...




Seeing that there is little he can do to help the injured, Randall suddenly remembers the pager Empath gave him as they first entered the mall, and begins pressing the white button madly.  "Help!"

When Randall sees the cops shooting in Speed Demon's direction, he snaps back into action.  "Here we go again, demon indeed."  Loki will create the illusion that the ceiling is slowly collapsing.  Large cement blocks, and falling glass will rain down on the two officers in front of the bank.  Once again he will make this illusion so that the EPIC students can see through it.

OOC:  _I hope Loki can get in range for his illusion, if not he will spend this round getting there, and use the illusion next round._


----------



## Calinon (Feb 1, 2004)

_Bank / Restaurant Fight
Jackal 29 (1); Speed Demon 29 (2); Loki 26; Split 24 (1); Brock Murphy 24 (2); Metal Mistress 23; Amazon 16; Multibrain 15; Cosmo 14, Mia Toan 12 (1); Stealer 12 (2); Tara 11 (1); Police 7; Carl 6; Dara 2 (1); Gang 2 (2) 

Theatre Fight
Split: 24 (1); X12 11 (2); Straightjacket 9; Neutron 6 (1)_

Neutron lines up Split for a blast.  "This guy is psycho!" he exclaims as he blasts him.  Little burned chunks of duplicated split scatter over the hallway and X12 before vanishing.

_Neutron hits with a 21.  Split fails his save with a 6 and yet another Split gets vaporized by Neutron._

_Condition Summary
Multibrain: 2S, 1HP used
Stealer: 5L, 2HP used
Murphy: 3S, 2VP used
Vincent: 1HP used_
_Split: 1VP used_
_Female Split: 1VP used_
_X12: 1L_
_Jackal: 2L, 1HP used_
_Straightjacket: 1L, 1HP_
_Speed Demon: Stunned (power) 1L, 2HP_
_Dara: Stunned (power), 1HP_
_Metal Mistress: Stunned (power), 1L_


----------



## Calinon (Feb 1, 2004)

_*Round 4*_

*Note: Check the edit of last round. I used the wrong DC and most of you made your willpower saves for the stun effect and are free to act. Subsequent events after that (damage for MM and SD) were also avoided as a result. The condition summary at the bottom of this post is corrected.*

_Bank / Restaurant Fight
Jackal 29 (1); Speed Demon 29 (2); Loki 26; Split 24 (1); Brock Murphy 24 (2); Metal Mistress 23; Amazon 16; Multibrain 15; Cosmo 14, Mia Toan 12 (1); Stealer 12 (2); Tara 11 (1); Police 7; Carl 6; Dara 2 (1); Gang 2 (2) 

Theatre Fight
Split: 24 (1); X12 11 (2); Straightjacket 9; Neutron 6 (1)_

*Bank/Restaurant*
Jackal howls in a rage, and charges straight back in at the female version of Split. His roar is enough to draw the attention of everyone nearby, and even those out of the line of sight know who it is and roughly where it is coming from. He slams his entire body into her, and amazingly she not only holds her ground, Jackal seems to take the worst of the impact.

_Jackal slames into Split, scoring a hit with a 22. Split fails the damage save with a 20 and takes a stun hit. Jackal fails the damage save with a 12 and is stunned._

_Condition Summary
Multibrain: 2S, 1HP used
Stealer: 5L, 2HP used
Murphy: 3S, 2VP used
Vincent: 1HP used_
_Split: 1VP used_
_Female Split: 1S, 1VP used_
_X12: 1L_
_Jackal: 2L, 1S, stunned, 1HP used_
_Straightjacket: 1L, 1HP_
_Speed Demon: 2HP_
_Tara: 1HP_

_I'll get to everyone's actions in initiative order._


----------



## Deva (Feb 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Raisa looks into the business' whose windows are destroyed, seeing around eight customers and employees in various injured states, suffering from burns and cuts. The thug in the one business is gone. Also having no medical training whatsoever, she is completely unable to do anything but stare.




Turning to those unhurt by the blast she gestures to those injured. "Make sure they don't move, someone will be here to help them shortly...."  She leaves the stores, mumbling under her breath,  "... _Espero_." _(translation: I hope)_

Seeing the cops turn their weapons on the Epic student Raisa growls to herself. _Why do we even bother. I give up, they can finish this themselves if they don't want our help. _ She shakes her head and goes about collection her broken backpack and the few items that had been inside.


----------



## Elementor (Feb 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> The last thug, having been unaffected by the blast, runs down a nearby hallway, stabbing vince with a knife on the way. Despite being woozy, Vincent feels his ribs itch as the thug slashes at him.




"BLOODY HELL!!!"  I would have let you run away but NOOOOO lets try to get a parting shot in!  Thats it, you get to stay here with the rest of your buddies!"  Speed Demon catches up to the punk and not wanting to hit him in the back, will hit him from the side with a Mach One Punch as he passes him. (Will reroll an attack roll of less than 15)

Vince will continue moving past the thug and turn around to face him if he is still standing.

Superspeed sustained.  Move by attack and Mach one punch


----------



## Calinon (Feb 1, 2004)

_Bank / Restaurant Fight
Jackal 29 (1); Speed Demon 29 (2); Loki 26; Split 24 (1); Brock Murphy 24 (2); Metal Mistress 23; Amazon 16; Empath 15 (1); Multibrain 15 (2); Cosmo 14, Mia Toan 12 (1); Stealer 12 (2); Tara 11 (1); Police 7; Carl 6; Dara 2 (1); Gang 2 (2) 

Theatre Fight
Split: 24 (1); X12 11 (2); Straightjacket 9; Neutron 6 (1)_

*Bank/Restaurant Fight*
Vincent moves after the thug who stabbed him, zipping past him and trying to punch him as he passes.  He nails him in the ribs with a resounding crack and the thug smashes into the wall, dropping his knife.  The thug is laboring for breath, and s ahort minute later, pink foam is on his lips and he goes into convulsions.

_Vincent gets another natural 20, making his DC 29.  The thug's save is a 5.  He's rapidly dying._

Loki runs forward, pushing the white button repeatedly.  As he exits the food court, he sees Empath preparing to leap down from the third floor balcony near the cops.  He focuses his power and it a few pieces of tile soundlessly impact the ground followed by what appears to be the collapse of the whole roof over two of the officers.  Both dive clear of the rubble as it comes down, coming to their feet smoothly.  The man that had exited the bank is screaming at him, "No!  What are you doing!?  Why are you interfering!?"

_Loki creates his illusion as an attack, and hits the desired area.  Both cops make reflex saves with 23 and 19 to avoid the falling blocks, and willpower saves to see through them (being silent it was kind of easy).  Spot check sees Empath._

Inside the restaurant, Split is clutching his head in agony.  "Must... get out!"  He staggers back and his female counterpart runs to him.

"What's wrong?  What is it?" she asks him, grabbing his hand.

"EPIC is everywhere," he says, shaking free of his pain.

Both vanish, and a blue beam of light races out of the restaurant and towards the bank.  It stops suddenly in the middle of the hall and they both appear, moments before they both vanish in a yellow beam of light, reappearing sixty feet away down the hall.  They both vanish once more into a yellow beam of light that impacts one of the two cops that just avoided Loki's illusion, where they both finally appear and remain.

A roaring sound is heard throughout the area and the ceiling actually does explode, with lines dropping from a hovership above the mall.

_Female split moves up, then teleports with the male Split to an invisible duplicate, using heroic surge to accomplish it.  Split then teleports sixty feet, then jumps thirty feet to another double._

"Where's my wife!?" the man shouts over at Split.  "You promised me you'd get her from the Red Rose Syndicate!" (This is only heard by those _relatively nearby_ and not in the restaurant.

Brock Murphy does not emerge from the kitchen.

_With Split now in sight of most of you, what you do may change.  Feel free to edit what you are doing for Metal Mistress, Amazon, Multibrain and Stealer._

*Theatre Fight*
Straightjacket, you see something blur by you rapidly, as if it is running.  X12 and Neutron also see something rush by them briefly, towards the main exit to the theatre.

_Spot checks... you all make me ill.  19 (SJ), 18 (N), 21 (X12).  He is now, however, temporarily out of your spot range._

_Condition Summary
Multibrain: 2S, 1HP used
Stealer: 5L, 2HP used
Murphy: 3S, 2VP used
Vincent: 1HP used
Split: 1L, 1VP used_
_Female Split: 1S, 1VP used_
_X12: 1L_
_Jackal: 1L, 1S, stunned, 1HP used_
_Straightjacket: 1L, 1HP_
_Speed Demon: 2HP_
_Tara: 1HP_

_Hope I got it all right on the map _


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 1, 2004)

Johan throws the knife at the cannon-toting Split while his duplicate keeps trying to arm one of the grenades (I think that instance of Split is still around, if not, Johan will move out of the restaurant, picking his shopping from the floor on the way).


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 1, 2004)

"I don't think so!" X12 yells, giving chase.  "Neutron, blast the left doors!  I'll rush the right side!  Straightjacket -- straight up the middle!"

_OOC: Reading the map, the main doors is the open space to the "right" of Epic Theater (in the top-down representation), correct?  We haven't seen the doors move yet, or at least I didn't read that he actually went out the doors, so I'm gonna try and bum-rush the right side.  Hopefully, between the three of us, we can cover almost all the possible spaces at the exit portion of the doors and get this guy.

The directions I yelled out are as though we're facing the doors, so Neutron should be shooting straight in front of him, and I should be rushing the area pretty much infront of me._


----------



## Velmont (Feb 1, 2004)

I move outside the restaurant, and if I can see Split, I duplicate again, and then become invisible. And for my first duplicate, seems I don't have control, but if I have some, I want Split to test his own medicine by shooting at him.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 1, 2004)

"It's the guy from the train." Michelle says to Raisa, forgetting her anger at the cop who just shoot at her.

Michelle will fly towards him as fast as possible and then she will take a shot at him.

OOC: Flight[1/2 action] Forcefield (free action) Energy blast (1/2 action) Extra effort to double movement speed. HP to counter fatigue.


----------



## Elementor (Feb 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _Vincent gets another natural 20, making his DC 29.  The thug's save is a 5.  He's rapidly dying._




"Damn it you guys like to dish it out but you sure can't take it!"  Vince has basic first aid and will quickly see if there is anything he can do to help the gang member.  Assuming the punk will need immediate medical attention, Vince will pick him up and try to rush him to X12 for healing.

OOC: You do realize that I will never roll a 20 when I need one....


----------



## buzzard (Feb 2, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "I don't think so!" X12 yells, giving chase.  "Neutron, blast the left doors!  I'll rush the right side!  Straightjacket -- straight up the middle!"
> 
> _OOC: Reading the map, the main doors is the open space to the "right" of Epic Theater (in the top-down representation), correct?  We haven't seen the doors move yet, or at least I didn't read that he actually went out the doors, so I'm gonna try and bum-rush the right side.  Hopefully, between the three of us, we can cover almost all the possible spaces at the exit portion of the doors and get this guy.
> 
> The directions I yelled out are as though we're facing the doors, so Neutron should be shooting straight in front of him, and I should be rushing the area pretty much infront of me._




"I'm on it" Straightjacket yells as he moves to comply, rushing up the center  towards the doors. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Feb 2, 2004)

_Bank / Restaurant Fight
Jackal 29 (1); Speed Demon 29 (2); Loki 26; Split 24 (1); Brock Murphy 24 (2); Metal Mistress 23; Amazon 16; Empath 15 (1); Multibrain 15 (2); Cosmo 14, Mia Toan 12 (1); Stealer 12 (2); Tara 11 (1); Police 7; Carl 6; Dara 2 (1); Gang 2 (2) 

Theatre Fight
Split: 24 (1); X12 11 (2); Straightjacket 9; Neutron 6 (1)_

Michelle pours on the speed, zipping eighty feet down the hall.  Coming to a halt in mid-air, she launges a blast of magnetic force at Split from around a hundred feet away.  The blast whips one of the ropes lowering through the ceiling around wildly, but Split ducks down and the blast sails over his head, slamming into the wall of an A&W kiosk, cracking the wood.

_Extra effort for double movement.  HP for fatigue.  Attack roll is an 8 (6+4-2) and misses._

Amazon gathers some of her items together, finding her wallet relatively intact, but her walkman and disks are toast.  She finds her gift for Sanchez amazingly in tact.  Her backpack is ruined.

Everyone in the area hears a shout and sees Empath, now dressed in her familiar, body-hugging, red, blue and white leather combat suit, leap from the third floor balcony.  She catches a rope on the way down, swinging in a circle as she rapidly descends, and releases, flying out with the release to land a kick on Split.  Split staggers but doesn't go down, and Empath ends up standing infront of the two bad guys.

_Empath dives down recklessly, kicking Split hard in the chest (24 hits).  Split staggers from the blow but doesn't fall (14 save), taking 1 stun hit._

Johan steps out of the restaurant, grabbing his shopping on the way, and sees Split and his counterpart down the hall just as Empath kicks him in the chest.  As he passes Cosmo, he hears Cosmo say "Oh crap," and he moves towards Jackal cautiously.

Mia Toan tosses something to the ground at her feet and calls to Kevin,  "My card is here, give me a call if you aren't coming!  But if you are, get a move on!"  She bolts out the kitchen and you hear a door slam open shortly after.

Stealer steps outside, and sees Split in combat with Empath.  He duplicates again, and a version of him steps out, armed with two Blasters.  "What's the deal, hoss?  Who do I shoot?" he asks in a strong texan accent.

Stealer's other double cackles.  "Hell yeah!  Lets make some carnage!"  He steps outside, lines up a shopkeeper and pulls the trigger, shouting, "Look out!  He's comin' right at me!"  The tank-buster beam rips through the shop front, missing the store owner, and the maniac Stealer has a hard time controlling the gun.  The continuous beam lances up as he staggers around, collapsing a huge portion of the second story walkway.

"Hey, Tex, shoot the bad guys!" the texan Stealer says.

"What?  Oh, he wasn't one?  My bad!  Which way do I shoot?" he asks, showing absolutely no remorse, but looking around for some direction.

_Tank-Buster rolls a 6 to hit, causing no harm to the shopkeeper but massive structural damage._

Stealer vanishes, as does his tank-buster weildling counterpart.

"Cool!" the invisible maniac exclaims.  "They'll never see it coming now!'

Tara leaps into the air and charges the cop that shot at her.  She slashes out with her insect arms but misses.

_Attack roll of 11 misses._

The cop by Tara retreats to the ropes, attaching one to a harness on her body armor before taking another shot at her.  The yellow stun beam strkes her in the chest and a yellow glow encompasses her, holding her in place.

_Attack roll of 21.  Tara will re-roll a save less than 16.  4 is re-rolled and result is a natural 1, becomes a 12 and fails.  She is stunned._

The other cop drops a smoke grenade and runs for the ropes, attaching one to a harness on his body armor.  The smoke grenade is only partially effective.

_The grey squares show where the grenade affects.  Cop made successful spot check (19) to find his way out of the smoke in the right spot.  All it does is block line of sight in the affected squares, up to 20' high.  For example, Michelle can see the male cop and Split, but not the female one right now._

Carl runs up, charging towards the battle.  "Move it Raisa!  Empath is trying to stop them!"

Dara snaps out of her daze seeing Empath there, and clenches her fists at her side.  Her eyes glow brightly white, and a blast of energy bursts from the center of her forehead and hits the female cop.  The cop screams and goes limp, but her harness keeps her firmly attached to the rope.

_Dara hits with a 24!  The cop re-rolls if she gets a 15 or lower.  She gets a 13, re-rolls and gets lower, 13 stands.  She is knocked unconscious._

None of the gang-members break the power stun.  The one gang member who has been faking being stunned, jumps up and runs into a nearby shop, vanishing within.  In the hallway, the thug gives a final shudder and falls motionless, staring up at Vince with lifeless eyes.  His bandana slumps off and Vince gets a good look at the kid, who looks 12-14 years old.

*Theatre Fight*
X12, recovered from the punch he took, calls out his idea and charges down the hall.  He gets to the main lobby of the Theatre (with the snack stands and full of people) without hitting anything.  To his side, Straightjacket emerges, finally able to stand fully erect, towering over everyone.  Neutron's blast draws the most attention, slamming into the wall before he comes around the corner.

None of you bump into, run over, or spot Split.

The crowd sees you, especially Straightjacket, and start to crowd around, poking and pawing at you as they ask you what's going on and what your powers are.  It becomes obvious to you that the sounds you made in combat were mistaken for movie sounds.  With the crowd gathered around, Straightjacket spots Split outside, well beyond the doors.  He waves at you, then vanishes again.

This Split has escaped.  And Straightjacket's pants have a big hole in the leg.

_Condition Summary
Multibrain: 2S, 1HP used
Stealer: 5L, 2HP used
Murphy: 3S, 2VP used
Vincent: 1HP used
Split: 1L, 1S, 1VP used
Female Split: 1S, 1VP used_
_Jackal: 1L, 1S, stunned, 1HP used_
_Straightjacket: 1L, 1HP_
_Speed Demon: 2HP_
_Tara: Stunned by power, 2HP_
_Metal Mistress:  1HP_
_Female Cop:  KO, 1VP_

_A new round begins soon!_


----------



## Mimic (Feb 2, 2004)

Michelle will continue forward rising above the smoke as she goes. She will send a blast of magnetic energy at one of the "cops" attached to the rope 

Powers: Flight (1/2 action 40' forward 30' up) Forcefield (free action) Energy Blast (1/2 action) will not use a re-roll on attack but re-roll damage/stun save if not successfull and 15 or less.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 2, 2004)

_Oh damn.... hope I'm not messing too much._

Kevin reappear.

"To all Kevin. I want that scrap of Split out of combat, and ONLY Split. Do what you want against Split, but don't hurt any other one without my permission, or it will be the last thing you'll do! If you don't know who is Split, wait for my signal. And stay around me."

From now on, Kevin will try to follow Spit, and order the two other Kevin their targets.

OOC: I continue to reroll any result on damage save with a total of 15 and lower.


----------



## Deva (Feb 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Carl runs up, charging towards the battle. "Move it Raisa! Empath is trying to stop them!"





Feeling eyes on her, knowing that people are watching and listenning, she holds back the snide remark she is tempted to say and puts everything she'd found from her backpack in the single shopping bag she was carrying before chasing after Carl and speeding towards the others.

_OOC: Going to take me a while to get there, so running only this round._


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 2, 2004)

"Kevin, could you please hand me one of the blasters? I would like to try getting a shot at Split." Johan says to the duplicate of Kevin with two blasters. If he does get a weapon, he'll take a shot at Split. If not, he'll look for a way down. His duplicate will go after Mia Toan.


----------



## buzzard (Feb 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Theatre Fight*
> X12, recovered from the punch he took, calls out his idea and charges down the hall.  He gets to the main lobby of the Theatre (with the snack stands and full of people) without hitting anything.  To his side, Straightjacket emerges, finally able to stand fully erect, towering over everyone.  Neutron's blast draws the most attention, slamming into the wall before he comes around the corner.
> 
> None of you bump into, run over, or spot Split.
> ...




John will try to move through the people into the mall proper and see if he can get a glimpe of where Split went. If he hears any ruckus, he will move in that direction.
"'Scuse me folks, we still have trouble to deal with, I think yinz oughta keep yer heads down."

buzzard


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 2, 2004)

"How'd he manage to get through the doors?  He can pass through solid walls now?" X12 poses rhetorically.  "Can we be sure that Split was the one we were chasing?  What if he just ducked funny and we missed him... he could still be in the theater area.  Not sure we should split up, though -- since they're packing blasters," X12 says, looking at Straightjacket's leg.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 2, 2004)

*Round 5*

_Bank / Restaurant Fight
Jackal 29 (1); Speed Demon 29 (2); Loki 26; Split 24 (1); Metal Mistress 23; Amazon 16; Empath 15 (1); Multibrain 15 (2); Cosmo 14, Stealer 12; Tara 11 (1); Police 7; Carl 6; Dara 2 (1); Gang 2 (2) 

Theatre Fight
Split: 24 (1); X12 11 (2); Straightjacket 9; Neutron 6 (1)_

*Restaurant Fight*
Those nearest the restaurant hear Cosmo trying to calm down Jackal. "Hey bro, calm down. It's just you and me here. Just relax." The answering roar leaves little doubt to the effect of the conversation. Mere moments later, Cosmo smashes through the doors of restaurant, backwards. He lands heavily on his back, shakes his head and kips up to his feet, his now-shredded shirt falling apart to the ground. "That could have gone better," he says aloud as he removes the remnants of his hsirt and assumes a battle ready stance.

_Jackal shakes off his stun (1HP) smokes his brother (22 hit), stunning him (15 save) and sending him flying out the glass doors of the restaurant. Cosmo spends a HP to unstun immediately._

Vincent drags the dying or dead gang member out into the hall, shouting "A little help here!" The head of the boy hangs to the side, eyes open, looking very much dead. Vincent sets him down and runs towards Split, hoping someone tends to the kid.

You all hear the sounds of sirens and those near the food court or doors can see a small fleet of police vehicles, fire trucks and ambulances pulling up to the mall.

_Loki is up._

*Theatre Fight*
_Laziness made me not draw the foyer of the theatre. Split simply had run out the main doors of the theatre. The foyer itself is all glass. Your fight is pretty much over. Split escaped. Um... well, one of him._

The crowd is pretty tightly packed now, in fact, you see a few cameras going off and a news crew is just pulling up outside. There is the sound of a large static discharge in the hall you just exited that draws your attention. You step back and look around the corner and the smell of crispy human flesh assails you. The Split Neutron nuked lies in the hall, smoke rising from the body. He's groaning slightly.

You barely have time to digest this when the media comes in. A female reporter and her cameraman set up just outside and start filming, directed by a boy you recognize as the cashier who you paid for the movie.

"Tanya Lieberman reporting for MSNBC here at the Metropolitan Mall, where in addition to reported carnage in the food courts, gunfire has erupted in the Famous Players Theatre. Several EPIC students appear involved but it is unclear as of yet what has happened. I'll try to get some comments here." She elbows her way through the crowd with her cameraman and steps up infront of the trio. "What happened here? Does anyone have a commen... oh my god! Rod, get a shot of that!" she exclaims as she sees the body in the hall. The cameraman definitely gets it. "What happened here?" she repeats, waving her microphone around for comments.

Just then the Bond movie must have finished, as your schoolmates all exit the theatre laughing and talking until they see the reporters, the horde of people and the smoking body at which point they fall silent and look unsure of what to do.

_Condition Summary
Multibrain: 2S, 1HP used
Stealer: 5L, 2HP used
Murphy: 3S, 2VP used
Vincent: 1HP used
Split: 2L, 1S, 1VP used
Female Split: 1S, 1VP used
Jackal: 1S, 2HP used_
_Straightjacket: 1L, 1HP_
_Speed Demon: 2HP_
_Tara: Stunned by power, 2HP_
_Metal Mistress: 1HP_
_Female Cop: KO, 1VP_
_Cosmo: 1L, 1HP_


----------



## Mule (Feb 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Vincent sets him down and runs towards Split




"Vince!  Come over here and help me with these injured people!  I think I should hide that lovable face of yours again!"  Loki hopes Vince can hear him.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> There are probably some 40 odd injured people around, many stunned from gunfire, some from trampling.




Wether Vince joins him or not, Loki will turn back to the injured shoppers, doing his best to make them comfortable, and calming their fears.  "Help is coming.  Don't worry.  You'll be fine."  If Vince does help out, Loki will recreate the illusionay mask.


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 2, 2004)

"You're probably the most normal-looking of us, Neutron," X12 whispers to Sanjay.  "Maybe you ought to field the questions."

X12 slides back into the theater hallway, and calls over to the other students as he moves towards the fallen Split.  "Damage control, guys -- get in between the camera and the body, so they don't have anymore shots of it for news.  Can any of you scramble their transmissions?"

_OOC: Not sure how badly the body got smoked... but I want to take a look at it -- Search it for anything that might be useful later in tracking these buggers._


----------



## Calinon (Feb 2, 2004)

*Theatre*
"Freedom of the press, kiddo.  If anyone fries the camera or its disk, you'll be seeing the inside of a court room so fast your head will spin.  And I have tons of witnesses too," the reporter says, gesturing to the crowd as she and the camerman move right into the hallway.  The other students for the most part look ill, especially when X12 starts searching the still breathing, groaning body, disregarding his wounds.  "So which of you set this guy on fire?  Who is he?  Why did you attack him?  Was there anyone else involved?  Has anyone called the paramedics?"

Other reporters with holo-cameras have pushed through the crowd, seemingly just appearing, setting off a barrage of flash bulbs and shouting similar questions out.  Siren's approach from outside, and you see a pair of police cruisers and an EMS unit pull up outside the theatre.

"I can just make up the story and let the pictures speak for themselves you know," the reporter says.  "I'm sure you'll all come off as the good guys," she says with a bit of innuendo, but not subtle enough for any of you to miss her meaning.

_For the record, Neutron does not look normal, what with his metal hair.  The most normal looking one would be a normal sized Straightjacket, but right now, it's X12.  Plus he's the one talking.  Also, in case you missed it in my sarcasm and in the last update, the Split on the floor is NOT DEAD, just really really REALLY badly hurt._

*Food Court*
Loki tries to calm people who are injured or scared, but isn't making much headway, instead deciding to try to staunch the bleeding of the kid with the severed hand.  It's gross and vile, and he's lost a lot of blood, but he's definitely the worst off.  In fact, you can see the people the gang members had shot earlier stirring, and they look relatively unhurt, even the baby who is crying near his mother.

Split shoots Empath in the chest, but her force field shimmers and wards off the blow.  His female counterpart drops and foot sweeps Empath, knocking her to the ground.  Both leap over her, grabbing the ropes.  "You can thank EPIC for this screw-up, Mister Anders.  Call me if you want my further help, but it'll cost you big," Split calls to the man by the bank.  "Retrieve, now!" Split shouts into his headset as they attach clamps to their harnesses, and the ropes yank them, and the two cops, straight up out of the mall, just about into the hovership above.  The ship itself leans forward and starts accellerating away.

_Split hits with an 18, but Empath makes her save with a 15.  The trip attack was successful._

Michelle flies upwards and gets a parting shot in, sending an energy blast snaking through the roof at the people on the lines.  The blast goes wide, striking the hull of the hover ship and causing a huge shower of sparks.  The engines struggle for a second, but then roar back to life and the ship moves out of her visiion.

_Michelle misses, but barely, striking the ship itself.  The ship makes its hardness check, also barely, and she very nearly took it down!_

Raisa runs to close the distance, making it near to Empath as the smoke is disapating.

When Johan asks for the blaster, the gun wielding texan turns both weapons on him.  "You can have my gun when you pry it from my cold, dead fingers, hoss.  Take a walk."

Empath kips up (kind of an amazing thing to see from a woman in skin tight leathers wearing high heeled boots), and curses in french.  She sees Stealer draw a bead with guns on Johan, and sees a half naked Cosmo (top half) running into the restaurant, and runs over towards the restaurant to help.

_HP for double move, sprinting._

Cosmo runs into the restaurant, straight at Jackal.  "You want to play, bro?  Well, lets play!" he exclaims and delivers a kick to the throat of his brother.  The beastial Jackal staggers back, and lets out a roar, unaffected.  "Oh crap," Cosmo says.

_Cosmo hits with a natural 20 and Jackal makes his save with a 27._

Stealer looks kind of confused as he discovers he has no control over his doubles.  He can't even absorb them!  The texan one continues to keep his guns drawn on Johan warningly, though doesn't actually look like he wants to shoot him, more like it's a gut reaction to taking his guns.  He's eyeing inside the restaurant at Jackal cautiously as well.

The maniacal, tank-buster-weilding Stealer looks wild eyed at the oncoming Empath.  "Look out!  Split's comin'!  Man... I'd like to stuff and mount her," he mumbles as he pulls the trigger.  The energy beam crashes into Empath's force field, and a good portion ekes through, slamming her in the side.  She amazingly keeps her feet, and rolls enough to the side to avoid getting pinned by the beam.

_Stealer hits with a 22.  Empath fails her save with an 18 and takes 1L hit._

"Don't worry, I'll get her next shot!" he exclaims with an insane grin.

"Kevin!  Control him or get rid of him!" Empath shouts angrily as she continues to advance.

Raisa, Carl, Tara and Dara both look up the hole created in the ceiling.  "Wow," says Carl.  "They really wanted to get away."

"I'll say," says Dara.  "Bet Vince gets blamed for the mess."

The man by the bank storms over to the four, either oblivious to the carnage or uncaring.  "What the hell is wrong with you people!  Split would have saved her if you hadn't interfered!  It was my only chance to save her!  Now they'll probably kill my wife and it's all your fault!

Michelle, you recognize him easily as Martin Raynes, husband to billionairre philanthropist Martha Raynes, a nationally renownd person whose donations keep dozens of children help organizations, including more than one mutant assistance organization, funded.  In fact, much of the training you underwent before coming here was paid for by her, or so you have been told.  Carl also seems to recognize him (as will anyone from the NAA), and lets out a quiet, "Aw crap."

It looks like a full swat team is gathering outside behind a pair of armored vehicles.  Several news vans are outside as well now.  It looks like the cops are nearly ready to enter.

*Start of Next Round*
_Initiatives_
_Jackal 29 (1); Speed Demon 29 (2); Loki 26; Metal Mistress 23; Amazon 16; Empath 15 (1); Multibrain 15 (2); Cosmo 14, Stealer 12; Tara 11 (1); Carl 6; Dara 2; Police 1 (just to be simple)_

Jackal is obviously out of control.  He grabs hold of Cosmo and carries him in a charge outside, slamming him into a support pillar.  The pillar is cracked by the impact and Cosmo slumps over, unconscious.  Blood drips from his mouth onto Jackals' shoulder and Jackal tosses him away like a rag doll, setting his sights on the nearby and oncoming Empath.

Everyone can see this happen, and pretty much the same thought goes through everyone's mind, but Vincent.  If the press sees him in this state, it's going to be way worse than any story about Vincent.  Vincent thinks, _"I'm so not getting blamed now!"_

_Jackal hits and wins the grapple check, and carries Cosmo out to slam him into the pillar.  Cosmo badly (very badly) fails his damage save._

_I'll update the mall map tonight._

_Condition Summary
Multibrain: 2S, 1HP used
Stealer: 5L, 2HP used
Murphy: 3S, 2VP used
Vincent: 1HP used
Jackal: 2HP used
Straightjacket: 1L, 1HP_
_Speed Demon: 2HP_
_Tara: 2HP_
_Metal Mistress: 1HP_
_Cosmo: 2L, 1HP, KO_
_Empath:  1L, 1HP_


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 2, 2004)

"I'm sorry, it was not my intention to offend you."
Johan takes a step back from the texasian.
"Kevin, would you mind using that instant relocation move that we have seen Split use? I believe we do not wish one of our instructors seriously injured or even possibly dead."


----------



## Mimic (Feb 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Michelle, you recognize him easily as Martin Raynes, husband to billionairre philanthropist Martha Raynes, a nationally renownd person whose donations keep dozens of children help organizations, including more than one mutant assistance organization, funded.  In fact, much of the training you underwent before coming here was paid for by her, or so you have been told.




"Oh no..." Michelle says to herself, rubbing her forehead with her hand.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Everyone can see this happen, and pretty much the same thought goes through everyone's mind, but Vincent.  If the press sees him in this state, it's going to be way worse than any story about Vincent.  Vincent thinks, _"I'm so not getting blamed now!"_




Michelle consentrates on sending her thoughts to Dara. 

_"Dara, I hope you can hear this, get the others to stall the press and the cops, we need to calm Jackel down before he hurts someone and we are probably going to need your help doing it."_

Regardless whether Dara recieved the message Michelle will sprint down the corridor towards Jackel.

Powers: Flight (full action -sprint) Forcefield (free action)


----------



## Velmont (Feb 3, 2004)

"I will try something" Kevin say to Johan.

Kevin will try to teleport to to the dual blaster Kevin. If he is successfull, he will shoot his tank-buster duplicate and become invisible.


----------



## Deva (Feb 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Jackal is obviously out of control. He grabs hold of Cosmo and carries him in a charge outside, slamming him into a support pillar. The pillar is cracked by the impact and Cosmo slumps over, unconscious. Blood drips from his mouth onto Jackals' shoulder and Jackal tosses him away like a rag doll, setting his sights on the nearby and oncoming Empath.




Raisa's mouth drops open. "Meus deus! This'll be bad..." She drops her bag and runs into the area.

_*ACTIONS:* Once again just running toward the action... I hate being slow moving._


----------



## Elementor (Feb 4, 2004)

Seeing Jackal in a rampage and Empath on the scene, Speed Demon runs up beside her.  "What the hell is going on??!!  Where is X?  We've..... I've..... hurt some people pretty bad back there.  Jackal.  JACKAL you pathetic whelp get off your brother!!!  What'd he do touch your pink bunny??!!"

Maintain Superspeed.  65' move puts me right beside Empath.  Holding my attack for Jackal.  If he makes an aggressive action towards me or any other epic member within my reach he gets a Mach One Punch.

ooc:Vince is not attacking outright in case Empath can stop Jackal but if she can't Vince hopes to be his target.  Although Vince doubts he can take Jackal on, he pretty much figures that he is harder to hit than most and no one else deserves to get beat up more than him right now.  Some serious guilt happening.


----------



## Mule (Feb 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Loki tries to calm people who are injured or scared, but isn't making much headway, instead deciding to try to staunch the bleeding of the kid with the severed hand




Randall will look around to see if he can help anymore of the wounded.  If not, he will stay with the maimed gangmember (Stumpy).


----------



## Calinon (Feb 4, 2004)

_Initiatives
Jackal 29 (1); Speed Demon 29 (2); Loki 26; Metal Mistress 23; Amazon 16; Empath 15 (1); Multibrain 15 (2); Cosmo 14, Stealer 12; Tara 11 (1); Carl 6; Dara 2; Police 1 (just to be simple)_

*Near the Restaurant*
Vince's taunt seems to barely register to Jackal as he rushes up.  He remains focussed on his first target, eyes glowing red, frothing at the mouth.  Everyone else is pretty much rushing over as well as Empath, with eerie calm, steps right up in front of Jackal, reaches up and touches the side of his beastial face.  She says nothing but Jackal starts to slump forward a bit, eventually leaning heavily against her.  "Mon mot!  You are a heavy one," Empath says as he slowly transforms back to human form.  She releases her mental hold over Jackal and he slumps to the ground, shoulders shaking, clothes torn to shreds by his transformation.

Kevin concentrates and teleports to his texan double.  The double grumbles and Kevin actually feels resistance to his teleportation, but it manages to succeed.  He turns and fires at the cannon wieldling duplicate, missing badly.  His duplicate turns on him.  "I knew you were nothin' but trouble!  Well screw you!  I'll be the original now!"  He fires, striking Kevin in the chest.  Kevin screams and flies back into a pillar as the ray burns into and starts passing through his chest.

_Kevin misses with an 8.  His double turns and hits with a 15.  Kevin fails his save with an 11.  Hero point used to re-roll and it becomes a 12.  Kevin slams into a nearby pillar, taking a lethal hit, becoming disabled and is pinned by the cannon as it continues to burn into him._

With Jackal not a threat, Vincent turns instead to the double, charging at him and delivering another Mach One Punch.  He slams the double in the head, and it spins around as it collapses to the ground.  Kevin groans as his head snaps to the side as well.  The beam ceases and the double bleeds quietly on the ground from the mouth, then vanishes.

_Vincent hits with a 19.  Kevin's double fails his save with an 8 and is disabled.  Kevin suffers the damage as well, getting knocked out and suffering a stun hit._

Empath taps her EPIC symbol on her chest.  A moment later, you hear Trailblazer say over the radio, "News just came on, Angel.  Need help?"

"Oui, mon ami," she responds simply as she kneels down next to Cosmo.

A rush of wind carries dust and a bit of rubble past you as Trailblazer slides to a halt near the food court.  "Got here as fast as I could, partners.  The others had to go to Hawaii; sudden eruption of the volcano there.  You want to handle the press and folks, or me, Angel?"

A beep goes off and Empath looks at her pager.  "It seems there is further trouble at the Theatre.  Can you," she starts, and Trailblazer is gone.

Martin Raynes is approaching, shouting at Empath loudly.  "Where's my wife!?  You EPIC morons botched everthing!" he screams into her face.

"All of you, make sure not to move Cosmo or Kevin, but get the rest of the students into the restaurant.  And find the manager.  I am curious to know what he has to say," Empath instructs.

"Are you even listening to me, you bi..."

Empath suddenly slams the edge of her hand into Martin Raynes' throat, eliciting a gasping gurgle from the man as he clutches his throat.  She grabs him by the coat and hurls him face first into a nearby wall.  He collapses to the ground.

"No, not really," she says.  "Carl, if he tries to leave, break his legs.  I need to handle the police and press before I can question this fool.  Someone help Jackal,"she says, looking at the now sobbing teen sympathetically.

She heads off to the food court to head off the SWAT team as the rest of the EPIC students in the area file past her and towards the restaurant, giving little gasps or shrieks as they pass the horribly wounded thugs, Cosmo and Kevin.  Everyone except Loki is with you, as he is still tending to the thug with the severed hand.

*Theatre*
Trailblazer suddenly appears between you and the cameraman.  "Good job, boys!" he exclaims.  "Damn bugger surely would have detonated the bomb if you hadn't stopped him!  I sure hope there isn't a secondary trigger somewhere in the theatres," he adds.  

People scream and run, someone pulls the fire escape, the other theatres can be heard emptying out fire exits.  Trailblazer seems to shimmer a moment, and John feels something pressed covertly into his hands, and it appears to be several holo recording chips and some sort of video feed cord from a camera.  "Get rid of 'em, kid," Trailblazer whispers to John with a grin.

_Trailblazer uses inuendo to get you all to go along with his story and succeeds along with apparently taking chips and cords from cameras sneakily._

"Sorry, you'll have to wait outside while I search for other explosive devices," Trailblazer says to the reporters, shoving them out the theatre doors.  He brings in the medics and a pair of cops, then locks the theatre doors.  The medics start checking on Split.

"All of you," Trailblazer says to the other EPIC students.  "Back into the theatre for now.  Stay out of the way.  Alright, what the hell happened, partners?" he asks you three before the police can start with their own questions.

_Condition Summary
Multibrain: 2S, 1HP used
Stealer: 6L, 1S, Disabled, Knocked Out, 3HP used (Owned!)
Murphy: 3S, 2VP used
Vincent: 1HP used
Jackal: 2HP used
Straightjacket: 1L, 1HP
Speed Demon: 2HP_
_Tara: 2HP_
_Metal Mistress: 1HP_
_Cosmo: 2L, 1HP, KO_
_Empath: 1L, 1HP_


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 4, 2004)

"I saw them in the theater acting suspicous, they walked out, we followed them," X12 says.  "Didn't even recognize them until we got out into the light.  One of the copies pulled out a rifle and took a shot at Neutron.  Other guy pulled out another one of those energy cannons, which Neutron disabled, but not before Straightjacket took a shot from the cannon.  These Splits had the ability to become invisible, something I don't remember from the Mag-Lev; made trying to contain them far more difficult.  Plus, they don't seem like the taken-for-prisoner types; they employed lethal force before we did."


----------



## buzzard (Feb 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _
> 
> People scream and run, someone pulls the fire escape, the other theatres can be heard emptying out fire exits.  Trailblazer seems to shimmer a moment, and John feels something pressed covertly into his hands, and it appears to be several holo recording chips and some sort of video feed cord from a camera.  "Get rid of 'em, kid," Trailblazer whispers to John with a grin.
> 
> _




"Guys, my leg is starting to smart A LOT. I'm going into the restroom to try to clean it up a bit and I really gotta take a leak" says John as he stretches towards the nearest restroom. He checks to make sure it is empty, and uses his super strength from growth to crush all the video equipment handed to him into powder, which he flushes down one of the toilets. 

buzzard


----------



## Mimic (Feb 4, 2004)

Michelle  will gently land beside Jackel and attempt to help him up and into the restaurant. Once he is sitted and resting she will attempt to locate the manager and the head chef.


----------



## Mule (Feb 4, 2004)

Seeing the handless gangmember start to slip into shock _OOC: I sure as hell would!_ Randall stays with him.  In order to try to get the poor kid to stay coherant, Randall will talk with him.  "I'm Loki, what's you're name?  How old are you?  Do you live close by?" and similar easy questions.  Randall will then try to get a little more information from him, "What's the name of your gang?  What were you doing in the mall?  Why were those "cops" shooting at your friends?"

If Randall sees any paramedics, he will wave them over.  "This guy's hurt!  Over here!"


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 5, 2004)

Johan isn't exactly thrilled when Kevin gets hit by the beam. When the action calms down with Empath heading to handle the PR, he goes to check on Kevin.


----------



## Agamon (Feb 5, 2004)

Sanjay shakes his head.  "Those damn reporters are annoying."  He shrugs at Trailblazer, scratching the back of his neck, more out of nervous habit than anything, as his skin doesn't itch.  "It was that jerk that attacked us on the train, the guy that can replicate his body, like Johan.  I'm pretty sure that the guy out there is one of the copies," he adds, not actually sure if that's true or not.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 5, 2004)

*Theatre*
Trailblazer nods at X12 and Sanjay. "Might be we underestimated his powers. If he's at all like Johan, his duplicates would gain his powers, so since this dude can become invisible, they probably all can. Y'all look like you handled the problem fine enough; no real damage here, 'cept to toasty there. Might be you nailed the real one there; I didn't get to talk to Angel much to find out what went down in the Food Court. Just the two here, huh?"

The police officers are making notes about the conversation.

"Don't worry much about the reporters. They aint gettin' pictures today," he says as John comes out of the bathroom. "Someone just flushed their recording chips."

One of the cops laughs. "You know they're gonna slam you in the papers over that, cowboy."

"Color me unconcerned, partner," Trailblazer quips back.

The two paramedics lift Split onto a stretcher. "We have to get him to hospital."

"We'll send M-Tac down to watch him, TB," one of the cops says to Trailblazer.

_M-Tac is a special mutant tactical unit funded by the federal government designed to contain problem mutants. It's a well known organization who's methods are... somewhat less than gentle._

"Good enough," he replies. "Ok gang, I'll load up our compadre's and head down to the Food Court. You three should get down there and tell Angel what happened. Kevin and Cosmo looked really badly hurt, X. You might wanna hustle and see if you can help 'em. If you got anything else to add about this fight, tell it to officer Johnson here before you go."

*Food Court*
A number of paramedics rush over to Loki, going past the SWAT members who are already relaxing seeing Empath walking towards them. The kid is not lucid, mumbling incoherently, but still conscious thanks to Loki.

"Holy <censored>! His hand is gone," says one stunned medic.

"Lets get him stable before we move him," his partner states as they start to work on the boy. "Just leave it to us now, son," he says to Loki.

Paramedics rush about, tending the worst of the wounded, while police escort the unhurt out quickly. Sheets are laid over the boy who Vince knocked out of the food court, and two emergency workers are performing CPR on the one who tried to run.

Johan gets to Kevin before any EMS people do. He can actually see ribs, scorched flesh. A few of the ribs look actually shattered. He's barely breathing. It makes for an interesting look at the human anatomy, but the smell of scorched flesh is overpowering, enough so to make you nautious. A number of medics rush over soon, and start to work on Kevin, running an IV immediatetly.

"What's his name?" one asks you in a calm voice as he checks his pulse.

Another medic is tending to Cosmo. She quickly checks his pulse and shouts out, "I need an IV run here!" She rips open his shirt and you hear her mumble something about internal bleeding. Cosmo's chest is covered in one huge blue and purple bruise. "I need to know how he was hurt? Someone?"

Jackal doesn't object to Michelle leading him into the restaurant. He sits quietly against the wall looking devastated, tears still falling from his eyes. "I lost my bags," he says very quietly. "I have to get them," he says, starting to stand up.


----------



## Elementor (Feb 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Another medic is tending to Cosmo. She quickly checks his pulse and shouts out, "I need an IV run here!" She rips open his shirt and you hear her mumble something about internal bleeding. Cosmo's chest is covered in one huge blue and purple bruise. "I need to know how he was hurt? Someone?"




Vince stays by Cosmo as he really does not want to head anywhere near the food court right now.  "He was physically lifted and slammed back first into that pillar."  Vince gestures to the nearby damaged pillar.  "Is there anything I can do to help?"


----------



## Mule (Feb 5, 2004)

Randall steps back from the carnage, and steadily walks away.  He notices the sheets being draped over the one gangmember, but doesn't break his stride.  In fact, he speeds up, heading towards the restaurant, not saying a word to anyone.


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 5, 2004)

X12 nods.  "If you officers have any further questions for me, I'll be in the central part of the mall, or at EPIC should you need to question me at a later date, but I believe the paramedics could probably use my services," he says to the assembled officers, and then turns to head towards the next assembly of paramedics and/or gravely injured people.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 5, 2004)

*Food Court*
Barely sixty feet away, everyone outside the restaurant sees paramedics put a sheet over the kid Vince punched in the hall and dragged into the mall hallway.  Just outside the Food Court, you can see the sheet-draped body of the thug he sent flying.  In both instances, the paramedics immediately move on to tend other wounded.

"No, just stay out of the way," the medic working on Cosmo says.  She takes a long syringe, removes the plunger part from the end, and in one smooth motion stabs the needle into Cosmo's chest.  Blood, far more than seems normal from a pin prick, begins filling, then overflowing, the syringes chamber.

Empath is talking to a detective in a fine suit near the entrance to the Food Court.  Things seem relatively calm in their exchange.

*Theatre*
_I X12 tending Split or taking a run to the other end of the mall?  It's about a two minute sprint to get there, assuming you leave out an exit in a theatre, rather than through the main doors where the throng is._


----------



## Deva (Feb 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Jackal doesn't object to Michelle leading him into the restaurant. He sits quietly against the wall looking devastated, tears still falling from his eyes. "I lost my bags," he says very quietly. "I have to get them," he says, starting to stand up.




Raisa stands near the doorway of the Restaurant, chewing on her fingernails while she watches the medics and police outside. She overhears Jackal  and moves over to him, gently putting a hand on his shoulder and keeping him in his chair. "Just take it easy, meu amigo, I'll go find them for you." She gives him a reassuriung smile before heading back out into the mall to find her bag as well as Jackal's, and anyone elses that might have been forgotten during the fighting.


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 6, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> X12 tending Split or taking a run to the other end of the mall?  It's about a two minute sprint to get there, assuming you leave out an exit in a theatre, rather than through the main doors where the throng is.[/i][/color][/font]




"I believe the paramedics have Split under control, Trailblazer, unless you feel otherwise.  If not, do you have a way to transport me to another group of injured people," X12 asks.  "As I understand it, you're quite fast, like Vince, and grievous injuries require quick movement."


----------



## Calinon (Feb 6, 2004)

*Theatre*
"Walk or run?  Cause I aint carryin' ya partner," he says as he looks at something in his hand and turns to the proper theatre where the students are.  "And here I heard ya healed fast," he says jokingly as he heads in.

*Restaurant*
Michelle enters the kitchen, leaving Jackal to Raisa.  Vince zips in behind her, along with Tara and Dara.  There is a banging on a huge cooler, from the inside.  The handle is bent, forcibly locking the cooler.  You hear someone shouting, but its muffled.

"Hey, I think he said, "Get me out of here!" says Dara.  "Sounds mandarin to me.  I sure can't fix that door though.  Maybe one of you can get it open," she says.

"Anyone know what this waiter-guy looks like?" Tara asks.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 6, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Hey, I think he said, "Get me out of here!" says Dara.  "Sounds mandarin to me.  I sure can't fix that door though.  Maybe one of you can get it open," she says.




"Ok, I am going to try and straighten out the handle. Can you tell him to stand back just in case."



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Anyone know what this waiter-guy looks like?" Tara asks.




"Don't know but maybe who ever is behind this door does."

Michelle will walk closer to the door, place one hand above and hand below the handle and attempt to force the handle back into it's proper place, if that doesn't work she will either rip out the handle and latch or the whole door if needed.

powers: energy control:Magnetics


----------



## Agamon (Feb 6, 2004)

The realization that the rest of his schoolmates and mall-going bystanders could be under attack in other parts of the mall finally hits Sanjay.  He nods wordlessly to Trailblazer and takes off towards the food court flying over the crowds wherever he can to get there as quickly as possible


----------



## Calinon (Feb 6, 2004)

*Theatre*
Sanjay exits the theatre through an exit, running along outside the the mall to a nearby mall entrance. Once inside, he flies towards the food court.

_Anyone wanting to follow, can do so _

*Restaurant/Food Court*
Michelle manages to straighten the handle. Pulling on it, the door doesn't budge. Looking closer, you notice the door appears welded on somehow. How you missed that before is beyond you.

_I'll tell you how! Crappy spot checks!_

She has to rip the door from its frame, and manages to do so, but the force required is so great that the freezer itself slides out from the wall two feet and the door flies across the room, smashing into the wall and destroying a huge rack filled with pots and pans.

A cook lies on the floor of the freezer, bound and gagged with duct tape, along with two waiters and what appears to be the maitre de. From the frost on their hair and the redness of their faces, they've been here at least an hour.

Outside, Raisa finds some unattended bags nearby after a minute or so of searching. One contains some rather advanced science texts, some police/crime fiction and a book on robotics. The other contains some beef jerky, a set of X-Men 3000 graphic novels and a huge pink stuffed rabbit. Receipts in the bag confirm they are Cosmo's and Jackals respectively.

Johan sees Raisa find the bag as Jackal comes out of the Restaurant and approaches his brother, looming over the medic. He grabs her shoulder and lifts her straight to her feet, shoving her to the side. "Get away from him," he says warningly. 

Johan's doubles and Loki, looking the other way (away from the food court), see a trio of oriental kids, dressed in a similar way as the thugs, some way down the mall on the stairs leading up to the second level. They are moving quickly and there is an oriental man in a tuxedo with them. Johan deduces that the man is the maitre de.

Kevin bleeds quietly, tended to by paramedics.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 6, 2004)

"His name is Kevin. Do you think he will recover?"

*OoC:* What's a maitre de? My dictionary doesn't know the word.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 6, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "His name is Kevin. Do you think he will recover?"
> 
> *OoC:* What's a maitre de? My dictionary doesn't know the word.




maître d'hôtel [French
noun
(plural:  maîtres d'hôtel)
1 a head waiter or steward
2 the manager or owner of a hotel 
[ETYMOLOGY: 16th Century: from French: master of (the) hotel] 

There you go.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 6, 2004)

"Kevin!  Kevin, can you hear me?" the medic shouts at kevin, as he injects something directly into his neck.  "He's right out of it.  Probably for the best with these injuries.  He might recover, he might not.  It depends how much of this chest wound Doctor Johnson can heal," he says without looking up.

The (badly spelled) head waiter looks back towards the restaurant, then hurriedly passes out of Johan's doubles', and Loki's sight as he exits the top of the stairs to the second level.

Jackal kneels next to Cosmo, ripping the syringe from his chest, then sits him up against the pillar, placing his hand on his chest.  He closes his eyes and seems very much in concentration.


----------



## Mule (Feb 6, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Johan's doubles and Loki, looking the other way (away from the food court), see a trio of oriental kids, dressed in a similar way as the thugs, some way down the mall on the stairs leading up to the second level. They are moving quickly and there is an oriental man in a tuxedo with them. Johan deduces that the man is the maitre D.




Thinking that he and his EPIC schoolmates have done enough "helping" already, Randall does nothing.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 6, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> A cook lies on the floor of the freezer, bound and gagged with duct tape, along with two waiters and what appears to be the maitre de. From the frost on their hair and the redness of their faces, they've been here at least an hour.




"Tara, go see if there are any paramedics avaiable to make sure these people are ok. Vince can you go and tell Ms. Desrochers that we found the staff, although from the noise I just made she should be on her way here. Dara stick around just incase we need you to translate." Michelle says as she starts to untie the staff.


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 7, 2004)

"Guess I'll hoof it myself then, X12 says, heading out the front.

_OOC: I'll cut through the mall -- wake me when I get to someone I can help... _


----------



## Elementor (Feb 7, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Vince can you go and tell Ms. Desrochers that we found the staff, although from the noise I just made she should be on her way here."




"Hmmm?  Oh yeah sure.  Be right back."  Vince bolts back down to see Empath to let her know that the restaurant staff was locked in the freezer but that they are ok now.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 7, 2004)

Johan, the real one, gets up from next to Kevin and moves over to Loki.
"Would you mind giving me a hand? I believe we were asked to arrest a person and he just ran out of my sight. We can possibly frighten him to surrender without a fight if you can create a convinving illusion of power."

Johan's duplicate moves over to Jackal and Cosmo, just to witness the 'healing' process, most likely the same one that took place in the mag-lev.


----------



## Deva (Feb 7, 2004)

Raisa will hold on to Cosmo and Jackal's bags while she goes and gets hers from where she dropped it a few minutes before. Once she has that, she'll go back to the third floor store where Michelle left her bags and get them for her, then come back to the restaurant.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 8, 2004)

X12 follows Neutron's path out and back into the mall, avoiding most of the crowds. Though he can't keep up with Sanjay, running full out will get him there quickly. You make it about halfway there in short order.

Vince zips out of the restaurant and back to the food court. He finds Empath talking calmly to a detective as medics help the few remaining untended wounded, and police escort the rest of the bystanders out of the area. The bank manager sits under guard on a bench.

"So all of this is because of a rescue gone bad?" the detective is asking as Vince runs up.

Empath takes Vincent's news with a nod and the detective takes some notes. "Very strange, Vincent. See if anyone that was at the restaurant battle has a description of the man who was posing as the waiter, or try to get the information from the staff. We need to find him, and quickly, but searching blindly will get us nowhere."

"You are going to have kids hunt down escaping criminals? I don't think we can allow that," the detective says.

"Detective Mendez, these are some of the most powerful "kids" on the planet and students learning to master their powers under my tutelage. They will do in ten minutes what will take you and your men ten weeks," she says a bit harshly. "Vincent, go get a description and have everyone split up in teams of two to find this man."

"I should be asking this kid and the others questions."

"And you shall have your opportunity, once we gather all the players in this attack that we are able to."

Back outside the restaurant, Cosmo's eyes flicker open. Jackal, totally ignoring Johan and the medic, puts the inside of his arm against Cosmo's mouth and Cosmo reacts by biting him! Jackal groans and Cosmo's wounds begin to heal. Cosmo appears to recover quickly, gripping his brother's arm in his own hands as he appears to be drinking his brothers blood. After about a minute of this, Jackal is turning exceedinly pale and Cosmo lets go of Jackals arm, lips coated in blood and top canines protruding over his bottom lip. The medic looks stunned and somewhat horrified.

Cosmo lays Jackal down. "Don't touch him or move him. He'll be fine," he says, getting up. "Where is everyone?"

Inside the restaurant, the owner, originally talking insanely fast Mandarin, suddenly changes to fluent, if heavily accented, English. "Who was that madman! He threatened us with that axe of his! What is going on?"

Raisa finds the lost bags and takes them to where Jackal is, witnessing the whole blood-drinking event.  She puts the bags down by Jackal, who weakly gathers his to his chest, saying nothing and looking very pale.  The wound on his arm has already healed.  She heads down the mall and sees Vincent heading towards her, with Empath and a detective behind him.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 8, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Inside the restaurant, the owner, originally talking insanely fast Mandarin, suddenly changes to fluent, if heavily accented, English. "Who was that madman! He threatened us with that axe of his! What is going on?"





"We aren't sure who he was, but it seems your restaurant was picked for some sort of criminal activity. The police are here and I think they want to question you and your staff, also there are some paramedics here just to make sure that you are all ok. If you would just come this way I am sure you can get more information then what I know." Michelle tells the man leading him and the rest of the staff to the front, where the cops and paramedics are located.


----------



## Elementor (Feb 8, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Vincent, go get a description and have everyone split up in teams of two to find this man."




"You got it chief!"  Vince dashes down the mall heading to the nearest Epic student.  He waves over a second student and talks to them as a group.  "Were either of you two by the restaurant fight?  Did you see what the waiter looks like?  You two are a team now.  Stay together.  We are going after this guy as soon as we know what he looks like."

He then heads to the next couple of Epic students and repeats until he finds someone that knows what the waiter looked like.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 9, 2004)

*Raisa*
Raisa manages to cross the police line and get past the police officers, but once past them, she is accosted by several shop owners who's stores were ruined in Michelle's explosion.

"You! Yes, you!" shouts one woman. "You and your huligan friends destroyed half of my stock with that, that... explosion!" She grabs Raisa by the arm as another man runs up.

"Mine as well! Who will pay for the damages?"

Between the two of them they get quite effectively in her way. Other nearby onlookers, some being helped by paramedics but looking mostly unhurt, gather around the commotion. A pair of armored policemen nearby are escorting the remnants of the gang members away nearby, and one hurries towards the detective and Empath.

"I'm talking to you, girl," the man says, thrusting a finger up into her face, shaking it at her. "Don't think for a minute that EPIC insignia removes you from blame here!"

*Vincent*
Vince mistakes some students from another school as EPIC students, and manages to completely terrify them, and they run screaming away. He deduces he should probably go where the students are, that being in or outside the restaurant. You also see Raisa getting accosted by a group of people, and Carl heading towards her.

*Michelle*
The freezing cold people, now free of their bonds and confinement, happily follow you outside where you see Cosmo, blood on his lips, and Jackal, looking rather pale. The medic who had been tending Jackal checks out the staff.

You manage to overhear Johan as you exit saying he saw the imposter leaving, but don't see him in time to get a proper direction.

*Neutron and X12 and Straightjacket*
You can see a gathering of your classmates outside a restaurant at the end of a hallway, and see the food court nearby them. Neutron can see Empath talking to a man in a suit.

*Stealer*
You continue to drool quietly, still unconscious.  On the bright side, you are being tended to!  X12 should have you up and around soon.

*Johan*
Loki is unresponsive, but shortly after you ask for his help, Michelle, Dara and Tara come out of the restaurant. Your double sees Neutron flying down the hall towards you and the large form of Straighjacket lumbering along slightly behind him.

Cosmo shows some concern for Jackal but gets up when he hears you. His 'fangs' give him a rather evil look, like a vampire from the movies. "Which way?" He casually wipes his mouth with his forearm, ending up with a long smear of blood on his arm, but a relatively clean mouth. "I want to have a short chat with this jerk."

You notice Carl has produced some rope from somewhere and effectively bound and gagged Martin Raynes. He then heads off after Raisa.

_You are all now in one area, feel free to do whatcha like. Except Raisa, who is out of sight of everyone but Empath and being accosted by small men and women._


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 9, 2004)

_OOC: Assuming I can see Kevin and his mangled corpse, or the gathering of EMTs, I will head there to offer my services._


----------



## Deva (Feb 9, 2004)

"Huligan?!"  Raisa snaps, trying to keep her temper in check. She yanks her arm away from the woman, slaps the mans hand away from her face, and scowls down at both shop owners, attempting to appear quite intimidating so they will back off. "Touch me again, *Cuzão*, and it won't matter that I'm wearing this insignia. We were only trying to help, and I'm sorry if your stores got caught in the crossfire, but it was an accident. Now get the hell out of my way before I forget my manners and there's another accident." 

She'll push her way through the crowd, being careful not to actually hurt anyone, and make her way to the stairs back up to the third floor.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 9, 2004)

*Raisa*
Neither shopkeeper gives way, and several other shopkeepers come out to add their support to their complaints.

"Your help will cost us tens of thousands of dollars in repairs!  And there's no insurance for mutant attacks!"  An employee of a nearby electronics store appears to be videotaping the incident.

As Raisa tries to push through the crowd, the shopkeeper who she slapped the hand of falls to the ground, shouting, "She is assaulting me!  You all saw it!  I'll sue!"

_Initimidate works on the bystanders, but not on either shopkeeper who, you are quickly coming to understand, are seeing this as a way to reap some serious cash._


----------



## Elementor (Feb 9, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Vincent*
> He deduces he should probably go where the students are, that being in or outside the restaurant.



Arriving at the restaurant, Vince quickly addresses the other students, "Guys, Empath wants us to pair up and go after that waiter guy.  Johan, did you get a good look at him?  Describe him for us so we all know what he looks like."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 9, 2004)

"There is no need to pair up, I saw where the head waiter was headed just a moment ago."
Johan starts heading to where he saw the head waiter head to p) and describes him with all the detail he caught and adding a mention of men that were with him.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 9, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Michelle*
> You manage to overhear Johan as you exit saying he saw the imposter leaving, but don't see him in time to get a proper direction.




While the staff are getting looked at by the paramedic, Michelle will tell Dara to stick with them and get them to the police, she will them head over to Johan and get the information on the imposter.



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Johan starts heading to where he saw the head waiter head to (  ) and describes him with all the detail he caught and adding a mention of men that were with him.




"If we are lucky we can catch them before they leave the mall. Vince, you are the fastest here, see if you can catch them, be carefull we don't know if they have any more guns or not. We will catch up to you as fast as we can."

Michelle will raise forty feet into the air and head off towards the imposter last known location

Powers: Forcefield (free action) Flight:-sprint (full action)


----------



## buzzard (Feb 9, 2004)

John, after ambling down to the food court, finds a seat as he has no desire to aggravate his injured leg. Given that his injuries are trivial compared to what he sees when he gets down there, he just keeps a low profile. 

buzzard


----------



## Deva (Feb 10, 2004)

"Oh get over yourselves!" Raisa growls. She points to the people that had been stunned by the goons and are now being examined by the paramedics, specifically to the mother cradling her crying baby. " People were getting shot, including a baby! What were we suppose to do, just sit back and let them open fire on the rest of the mall? Well fine, next time we'll just do that and to hell with everyone else!"  

She stands over the man crumpled on the floor and glowers at him with disgust, but speaks to everyone around her. "If you weren't such petty, self involved little people maybe you'd realize that there were lives affected by the entire situation and not just your wallets. People have been hurt, some are probably even dead. But that doesn't matter to you. No, all you see are shiny little dollar signs at the possible payout you're all drooling over from the minor damage that was done to your tacky, over priced shops. 

"And you!" She turns her disdain filled glare to the employee with the video camera. Taking a few menacing steps toward him she stops and flips him the finger with both hands. "*Va' se foder, seu filho da puta!*" Raisa shakes her head and sneers, "*Que se foda essa merda! Tô caindo fora!*" *(tanslations: not gonna bother because the language filter won't let it through.   )*

She will once more try to get through the crowd and to the stairs.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 10, 2004)

*Raisa*
Both loud merchants suddenly start crying an apologizing. At first you think it's your threatening, but Empath bumps into your elbow. "You, boy, come here," she says to the kid with camera.

The clerk walks out with a fellow clerk, looking somewhat tentatively.

"How much of the conflict did you record?"

"I got the whole thing!" he blurts out. "It was so cool! Man, I wish I could do that stuff with the explosions and the punching and stuff!"

It becomes painfully apparent that his life lacks somewhat in excitement.

"Let us see what you have," Empath says with a smile, pointing to a large TV in the window. Go where you were off to Raisa, but hurry back please, cher." She heads into the store ahead of the clerks with a somewhat _exaggerated _walk, which pretty much keeps everyone's attention. The clerks follow.

"Dude, she is so totally hot!"

"I would learn mexican for her like right now."

"Dude, I mean Empath!"

"Huh, oh yeah, right," he says, grinning over his shoulder at Raisa, blushing, as he enters the store. Most of the crowd follows Empath into the store to watch the tape or at least disperse, letting Raisa alone.

Carl comes up beside Raisa as she walks. "You gotta learn to keep a low profile, you know that?"

*Restaurant*
X12 huffs up. "Gah!" he exclaims seeing Kevin, then approaches.

"Hey, aren't you that guy that can heal people with a touch?" the medic asks. "I saw a few stories about you on the news."

"Ouch," the female medic says, seeing John's wounded leg. "That looks painful. Let me bandage that for you. What made that burn?"

Dara is rooting through Jackals bag and comes out with the giant pink bunny. "_Bunny!_" she exclaims mentally. "Who's this for, huh? Huh!? Jackal's got a giiiiirlfriend!" Jackal growls weakly in response.

Michelle flies upwards, followed by Dara, while Cosmo runs after Johan and his two doubles, heading to the stairs and hopefully their quarry, as Vince runs ahead. Once upstairs, you see a group of gang members and a guy in a tuxedo a loooong way ahead, hurrying along the second floor, headed for the third floor stairs some hundred - hundred fifty yards ahead. They see you and run for the stairs.

Loki, you realize something odd. Kevin's double with the cannon is slowly crawling into the nearby hallway beside the restaurant, invisible, dragging his scary arse cannon with him.


----------



## Mule (Feb 10, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Loki, you realize something odd. Loki's double with the cannon is slowly crawling into the nearby hallway beside the restaurant, invisible, dragging his scary arse cannon with him.



OOC:  _Do you mean, "*Kevin's* double with the cannon"?_

Randall does a quick double take, looking from unconscious Kevin to invisible gun-toting Kevin.  "Wha? Two of them?"  Randal will move to follow the invisible Kevin, trying not to tip him off that Randall knows he's there.

OOC: _Randall missed all of the restaurant fight tending to "Stumpy" right?  Not knowing that Kevin's double is hostile, he'll do nothing more than follow, wary of the arse cannon.  If the double does something to indicate otherwise, hopefully Randall is in a position to try to blind the double with light, or distract him with an illusion, and attempt to disarm him._


----------



## buzzard (Feb 10, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Ouch," the female medic says, seeing John's wounded leg. "That looks painful. Let me bandage that for you. What made that burn?"
> *



*


"I'm not really sure what it was. It was some kind of big gun that shot a beam or energy or somethin. All I know is it hurts a heck of a lot. I'm amazed I'm still walking. I kinda figure once the adrenalin wears off, I won't be walking so easy". Replies John through gritted teeth as he deals with the pain. 

buzzard*


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 10, 2004)

"Yes," X12 says flatly, kneeling down next to the medic.  "These are some serious injuries, he comments, taking off one of his gloves.  "I'm going to need you to catch me here in a moment, sir," he says to the medic, "as I'm likely to pass out.  Please, try to catch me by the shirt -- just don't touch my skin, if you can at all manage.  My wounds will look severe for a few moments -- they will heal, though.

He then reaches down and touches Kevin's forehead.

_OOC: Powers: Healing and Regeneration._


----------



## Calinon (Feb 10, 2004)

*X12*
"I have a better idea," the medic says, grabbing his arm before he touches Kevin.  "How about you just lie down first.  And maybe take off your shirt to prevent it sticking to the burn."

Following the logical suggestion, X12 does so and then touches Kevin.  There is a loud _crack_ as his jaw breaks and he experiences more blinding pain when his chest absorbs the burn.  Mercifully, he passes out.

Kevin blinks his eyes and sits up, completely healed, looking a bit dazed.

_X12's healing check on Kevin succeeds in curing his disabled condition (23).  Kevin makes his check to recover from unconsciousness (18).  _

_X12 gets an immediate check to recover from each of the disabled conditions he absorbed, one from Kevin (burns), one from his injured double (broken jaw).  He gets a 17 (failure) on the burn and a 22 (success) on the jaw.  He remains disabled, but is rapidly regenerating his injuries.  You can spend a hero point to recover (automatic 10+11 = 21), or wait a day for a free check.  Kevin is completely recovered._

It takes about a minute, but his open wounds close, and his jaw mends itself together without aid.  He slowly blinks his eyes open and lets out a groan and a raspy breath.  He realizes his ribs, while _healed_ are certainly not going to let him run any marathons soon.

_Within a minute you are free of wounds, but remain disabled (injured ribs).  I'll edit this if needed._

The medic is amazed, as is the one tending John.  "Woah, now there's something you don't see everyday."

"Hey, lets have him fix up that leg of yours," the female medic suggests, pulling John towards X12.

*Loki*
Kevin's double shakes his head and suddenly hops up, seeming uninjured.  He looks around, sees you tailing him, flips you off and runs towards the hall he was crawling towards.  You realize that while you can see him, he's making no sound.

_The duplicate was healed as well._


----------



## Velmont (Feb 10, 2004)

"Ow! Well, what happen? X12! He is knockout! Is that because of me?" looking at the medic. "Does he really think he will have the chance to rest? I earn that!" Kevin touch X12 and try to mimic his power, and try to heal back X12. Kevin may fall again knockout, but at least, he will regenerate...


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 10, 2004)

Johans will sprint after them, knowing quite well that it'll be almost impossible for them to catch them.


----------



## buzzard (Feb 10, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> The medic is amazed, as is the one tending John.  "Woah, now there's something you don't see everyday."
> 
> "Hey, lets have him fix up that leg of yours," the female medic suggests, pulling John towards X12.




"Since he obviously feels it when he does it, howzabout we don't make him suffer more right now? I'll just suck it up for the moment. Just make sure the wound is clean." Suggests John after watching X12's obvious pain. 

buzzard


----------



## Deva (Feb 10, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Carl comes up beside Raisa as she walks. "You gotta learn to keep a low profile, you know that?"




Raisa shakes her head and stops at the foot of the stairs, turning to face Carl. " Me? Those cuzãos are the ones that made the scene. I was on my way to get Michelle's things back from upstairs for her when they ambushed me. It's not my fault that they've got sticks the size of  banana trees up their butts." 

She sighs as she starts to take the stairs two at a time. " It just stinks, you know? If this is how this Superhero business is going to be - us trying to help and only getting blamed for it by the normals - I want no part of it. Show me where to sign up to be one of the bad guys. That way, when I get in trouble for something, it's something I actually did intentionally."


----------



## Elementor (Feb 11, 2004)

Vince should easily catch up to the waiter and his gang buddies.  He will smack around the waiter and try to draw the fire of the others to let the rest of the EPIC crew catch up.

Powers:  Superspeed and Mach One Punch if needed


----------



## Calinon (Feb 11, 2004)

*Upstairs*
You all see the three thugs and the waiter and they definitely see you, picking up their pace and heading to the stairs.  Vince bolts 200 _yards_ ahead, zipping to a stop infront of the stairs with a grin, intending to smack around someone.

_Sprint to catch up.  They are yards ahead, you move 140 feet, or wherever you pretty much want with sprint._

The three thugs appear to be a higher class of thug, and older too, much better dressed than the other thugs you fought, including silk sleevless vest-shirts and Khakis.  You see they each have intricate tatoos of red roses on their forearms, and appear to have concealed knives on their persons.

"Where did you come from," the man in the tuxedo says with surprise, stepping back behind the three.  "Delay him," he barks, and they move to attack while he runs down a nearby hallway towards an exit.

All three deliver various martial art attacks catching Vince off guard.  One leaps up, kicking at Vince's head, hitting him in the eye!  Another catches him in the gut while a third foot sweeps him off his feet!

_Vincent takes a stun hit from the kick to the eye, makes his damage save against the kick in the stomach, and is successfully tripped to the ground.  Nothing important enough to use a HP on. No initiative because really, this will be no challenge._

Vincent, despite the rapidly brusing eye, distinctly notices that none are using weapons and none really appear any more talented than, well, a thug.

_Sprinting, everyone can reach Vince after another "round" of mook combat.  Losing dodge bonus sucks for Vince btw._

*Raisa*
"How big are banana trees, anyway?" Carl asks.  "Probably shouldn't try to scare people when cameras are around huh?  But if you are gonna, get a bat."  He says calmly without real concern or emotion as he walks up the stairs.  "Don't remember Superman hitting the store owners in the comics, though."

Darn, Carl is a wealth of useful knowledge and advice, isn't he?  Sad part is, you can't really tell if he's joking about the bat or not.


----------



## Agamon (Feb 11, 2004)

OOC: This


----------



## Agamon (Feb 11, 2004)

OOC: board


----------



## Agamon (Feb 11, 2004)

OOC: hates me.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 11, 2004)

Michelle will sprint forward ignoring the thugs and chase down the waiter.


----------



## Agamon (Feb 11, 2004)

Sanjay listens to Johan as he mentions finding the head waiter.  "Hey, I'm hungry, too, but is this a good time?" he says, following Johan as Vince whizzes by.  "You guys meet up with your evil twin?"  he asks Johan as they make their way upstairs.


----------



## Elementor (Feb 11, 2004)

"You guys the B team or something?  That was pathetic."  Vince enjoys his evasion coming back and will merely taunt the thugs to keep attacking him giving Michele and the others time to catch the waiter.

If any of the thugs try to run off though, Vince is holding his initiative to move in front of them and drop one like a sack of hammers.  Due mostly to the recent casualties, Vince will not be using his Mach One Punch unless these guys decide to up the stakes and pull weapons.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 11, 2004)

*Upstairs*
"Better than being a goat boy!  Here goat boy!  Come here goat boy!  That's a goood goat boy!" one of the Thugs taunts back as he strikes Vince in the face.

_Vince loses the opposed roll for taunt both times, getting angry and attacking the taunting thug._

Vincent lashes out at the Thug, punching him in the gut and dropping him like a sack of hammers.

_Hit, failed save, unconscious Thug._

Michelle soars by rapidly, landing infront of the man in the tuxedo, the fake waiter, and blocking his path.

"Ahhh!  Another one!  Get her!" he screams in panic, and one of the thugs charges her.  He hits her force field with a whump.

_Hit, but needless to say, no damage._

The man in the tuxedo runs away down the hall, grabs a woman and pulls a curved knife out, holding her hostage as the others catch up.  "You let me go or I'll kill her!" he says, paniced.  His sleeve falls up a bit and you see a red rose tatoo on his forearm.  The hostage is wide-eyed with fear.  People in the mall are quickly clearing into stores, but watching with interest.  More than one flash bulb has gone off.

_The waiter has a readied coup de grace._


----------



## Mule (Feb 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> He looks around, sees you tailing him, flips you off and runs towards the hall he was crawling towards.  You realize that while you can see him, he's making no sound.



OOC:  _I see no way that Loki could realize that Stealer had mimicked Split's powers, duplicated, and is in no control of his duplicate.  Correct me if I'm wrong._

"Kevin?  Where'd you get that little toy?"  Totally confused as to what's going on, Randall wonders why the invisible Kevin is acting so uncharacteristically.  "Hey Kev, wait up!"  Randall will follow into the hallway.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 11, 2004)

*Loki*
Loki runs after Kevin's double.  He gets to the hall as the door to outside is closing.  Following after, he sees Kevin's double climbing into a yellow cab.  The cab number is 1011 and the plate number is TX10903.  The cab is about fifty feet from you.

Kevin sees you head out the door and slams the cab door shut, waving as the cab starts moving off, then giving you the finger again.

_BTW, common logic, with Kevin laying about 5 feet from you, and another Kevin crawling invisibily away with Split's cannon, kinda indicates he duplicated Split's power._


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 11, 2004)

_OOC: I'll spend the HP to clear the disabled condition._

"I'll fix that leg of yours, Straightjacket," X12 says, rubbing his ribs, "and thank you for your concern, but I'll be fine a lot faster than you would be otherwise with normal treatment or waiting for a more... efficient healer.  It's the least I can do -- and I assume what I was made to do."


----------



## Calinon (Feb 11, 2004)

*X12, Kevin, John*
_


			
				Calinon said:
			
		


			X12 gets an immediate check to recover from each of the disabled conditions he absorbed, one from Kevin (burns), one from his injured double (broken jaw). He gets a 17 (failure) on the burn and a 22 (success) on the jaw. He remains disabled, but is rapidly regenerating his injuries. You can spend a hero point to recover (automatic 10+11 = 21), or wait a day for a free check. Kevin is completely recovered.
		
Click to expand...


_


			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> It takes about a minute, but his open wounds close, and his jaw mends itself together without aid. He slowly blinks his eyes open and lets out a groan and a raspy breath. He realizes his ribs, while _healed_ are certainly not going to let him run any marathons soon.
> 
> _Within a minute you are free of wounds, but remain disabled (injured ribs). I'll edit this if needed._





_X12 spends the hero point and his ribs amazingly knit together, leaving him wholly unharmed.  Contrary to what was previously stated, he's read to run a marathon _

X12 gets the feeling like he is brushing against cobwebs as Kevin touches him, attempting to absorb his powers.  X12 is not sure if Kevin is successful or not.  X12 touches John's leg and absorbs the wound, the second cannon wound he's healed.  A few moments later, both are perfectly fine.

_Kevin mimics all of X12's super powers with no backlash._

Kevin, you feel a bit... odd, like part of the power was temporarily siphoned off somewhere.  It's then that you realize that you haven't absorbed your cannon-wielding double.  In fact, you know instinctively that he is not nearby.


----------



## Mule (Feb 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> BTW, common logic, with Kevin laying about 5 feet from you, and another Kevin crawling invisibly away with Split's cannon, kinda indicates he duplicated Split's power.



OOC: _I'm sorry, I had no idea that Loki knew that Split could become invisible or that Split's duplicates are always created armed with cannons or that Split has little control over his duplicates.  BTW I think it's far more reasonable for Loki to assume that Stealer mimicked Johan's powers, and the duplicate somehow picked up Split's weapon.  Johan and his duplicates are an effective team and can communicate with each other via mental link.  Although I admit that this does not explain the invisibility, but Loki never saw Split become invisible either._

Being 50 feet away with no hope of catching up to the taxi, Randall will return to the mall.  He will ask Kevin about the strange actions of his duplicate.  "Hey Kev, where was your duplicate off to in such a hurry with that cannon of his?"


----------



## Mimic (Feb 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> The man in the tuxedo runs away down the hall, grabs a woman and pulls a curved knife out, holding her hostage as the others catch up.  "You let me go or I'll kill her!" he says, paniced.  His sleeve falls up a bit and you see a red rose tatoo on his forearm.  The hostage is wide-eyed with fear.  People in the mall are quickly clearing into stores, but watching with interest.  More than one flash bulb has gone off.
> 
> _The waiter has a readied coup de grace._




Assuming that the others will be take care of quickly Michelle will ignore the other thugs and addresses the paniced ex-waiter. 

"Whoa, easy there, don't do anything that you will regret later. Look we were just asked to find you and bring you back so they can ask you some questions, as far as I know you haven't done anything illegal yet. They just want some information on the merc you were working with, it's not like he wouldn't narc you out, I mean he took off without you, right? Besides you don't really want to murder someone in front of a couple dozen witnesses do you? I'm sure we can work a deal here. Let the lady go and take me in her place, then we can go back you can tell them what you know and then I will fly you out of the mall."

Diplomacy: +8 (if need will use hp with anything under 15)

OOC: readied attack in case he tries to do something stupid
Powers: forcefield (free action) hoping in his agitated state he will not notice it but willing to drop it in order to free the woman.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 11, 2004)

*Upstairs*
The waiter seems to relax noticeably, but doesn't release the woman, eyeing you up carefully.

"That swine with the guns and his sister?  He is nothing to me but a meddlesome fool; a common mercenary who's days are numbered.  Were it not for him, this entire situation would have been avoided and Mrs. Raynes would be happily home now."

He looks from Michelle to the other Epic students nearby as he considers Michelle's offer.

"I am not so foolish as to put myself into the hands of such powerful youths.  Yet let us test your willingness to deal, shall we?  Let my guards leave.  Then I shall consider if your words hold enough truth to put my freedom in your hands."  

He doesn't remove the knife from the woman's throat, but nods to his men, who stop their attacks on Vincent and Michelle and move to pick up their unconscious companion.

_Diplomacy check succeeded with a 25.  While I won't make that an automatic success, he's certainly now willing to talk._


----------



## buzzard (Feb 11, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> _OOC: I'll spend the HP to clear the disabled condition._
> 
> "I'll fix that leg of yours, Straightjacket," X12 says, rubbing his ribs, "and thank you for your concern, but I'll be fine a lot faster than you would be otherwise with normal treatment or waiting for a more... efficient healer.  It's the least I can do -- and I assume what I was made to do."




"If you say so. It didn't look too pleasant fixing up Kevin. Though, I'd just as soon not have a gaping hole in my leg. Thanks." replies John. 

buzzard


----------



## Mimic (Feb 12, 2004)

"Ok your buddies can go, just don't hurt the women, she isn't involved in this. I can't guarentee what the cops will do but none of the epic students up here will try and stop them."

(assuming the thugs leave without incident)

"See, I held up my end of the deal, now how about you? Lets see a show of faith on your part, let the woman go or at least move the knife away. She isn't much of a bargaining chip anyways, at least 2 members of Epic are here and who would you rather have as a hostage, an innocent bystander, or an Epic student?"

Michelle will take a few cautious steps forward.

"Come on, you got nothing to lose here, it's a win/win situation for you."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 12, 2004)

"Oh my God! The cannon boy is gone... he is dangerous, does someone have seen him leav... wait a second!"  He start to looks around and tell to all Epic member he can see "Come here, I'll need your help..." he wait when everyone is around him, he start to talk again "The cannon Kevin have gone away. I'll try to dismiss him, and the only way I see, is to get rid of Split power, but I will lose any link I have with him, and so I won't be able to tell if he has been dismiss, so here my idea. I will duplicate again, and will dismiss my power. The new Kevin may be dangerous, so if after loosing Split's power, if the new Kevin is still there, he will need to be take out of combat if he want to make trouble. If he dissapear, well, we can suppose the cannon boy have gone too. You are following me?"


----------



## Elementor (Feb 12, 2004)

Vince sighs as the thugs wander off.  "I'd say don't come back but I guess even you can figure that out."

Vince keeps an eye on Michele to make sure she is ok.  He just stays quiet as he watches the transaction between them since pretty much anything he says will probably worsen the situation.  His superspeed is still going though and he has his initiative held to lay the smackdown on any threatening action by the waiter or any other outside enemy source.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 12, 2004)

Talking with a desesperate tone. "The new duplicates will assert that when I will lose Split's powers, my duplicate dissapears. It will take 10 seconds and may allow us not to take the trouble of finding Cannon Boy." More serious "I should have start with that, or have teleport again in him, but it is not easy to think in the middle of a combat. Now, is Loki here, we will need him to be sure the duplicate just don't become invisible."


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 12, 2004)

buzzard said:
			
		

> "If you say so. It didn't look too pleasant fixing up Kevin. Though, I'd just as soon not have a gaping hole in my leg. Thanks." replies John.
> 
> buzzard





"Not a problem... considering there's a cannon wielding Kevin running around now, and I'd much rather heal other's cannon wounds than get shot by it firsthand.  I really need to work on mastering a weapon or something," X12 chuckles.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 12, 2004)

*Restaurant*
Kevin activates his duplication powers and another of him steps out, this one wielding a Katana.  He drops into a guard position, sword aglow, looking around.  Seeing there is not immediate threat, he relaxes and sheathes his sword.

"It seems there is no danger, companions," he says with an oriental accent.  "Where are the rest of us?" he asks Kevin directly.  He looks to each of you and gets a suspicious look.  "What is going on?"

*Upstairs*
The thugs make their way out of the mall and out of sight quickly.

"Approach no further," the man says to everyone warningly as Michelle starts to approach.  "You have made no promises as to my freedom should I accompany you back to the restaurant.  You have already said two EPIC members are present, and you admittedly have no sway over the police.  My situation indeed does not seem win-win," he says.

"However, with the exception of perhaps erroneously believing I cannot see your forcefield, something that would undoubtedly turn my blade as it did my bodyguard's fist, you seem to be honest enough."  He casually removes his blade from the woman's throat and releases her.  "My appologies, madam.  I feared for my life.  They may have been violent hulligans."

Despite the leap in logic, she seems to accept his smooth explanation with a shaky nod.

"My involvement was miniscule, and with the exception of this incident, something that can easily be chalked up to fear for my life, there is nothing I have done that is illegal," he says, his attention back to you.  "Now that my men are safe, I shall accompany you to the restaurant and answer your questions," he finishes smoothly.

"You may address me as Mister Tan," he says in way of an introduction.


----------



## Mule (Feb 12, 2004)

Comming to the sudden realization that Kevin has mimicked that wacko mutant's powers from the Mag-Lev, Randall smacks himself on the forehead.  "I should have realized," he groans.  "I saw your duplicate get ino a taxi, I got the plate numbers if we need to track him down," he says to Kevin.


			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "So here my idea; I will duplicate again, and will dismiss my power. The new Kevin may be dangerous, so if after loosing Split's power, if the new Kevin is still there, he will need to be take out of combat if he want to make trouble. If he dissapear, well, we can suppose the cannon boy have gone too. You are following me?"



"Good thinking."


			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Kevin activates his duplication powers and another of him steps out, this one wielding a Katana.



"Well, he's not invisible..."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 12, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "It seems there is no danger, companions," he says with an oriental accent.  "Where are the rest of us?" he asks Kevin directly.  He looks to each of you and gets a suspicious look.  "What is going on?"




"We are only three, and the other one have gone mad, and he is wild with a cannon in the city, so we got a problem on the harms, but we may be able to fix it."

At that moment, Kevin stop to mimic Split powers and look at KK (Katana Kevin).


----------



## Calinon (Feb 12, 2004)

*Restaurant*
Kevin shimmers and a ghostly image of Split exits his body and quickly disapates like smoke.

"Infidel!  Traitorous dog!" shouts his sword wielding double as he reaches for his sword.  "No, I will not go!" he shouts, and seems to fight his destruction, finally vanishing with a scream.  His words echo in the hall drawing many surprised looks from nearby police.  Loki can definitely confirm he didn't just turn visible.

Kevin doubles over in pain, grasping his chest.  His breath is short and ragged, like someone just punched him in the stomach.  He seems to recover when his double vanishes, only to fall to the ground with a cry a moment later, in obvious pain.

*Kevin*
Being kicked in the chest by a horse would probably feel the same as what you just experienced.  When the sword wielding double tried to not disappear, it felt like something had hold of your heart and was trying to tear it out.  When he vanished, so did the feeling, only to be replaced by piercing agony.  You feel like someone just raked claws along your heart, and your pulse races wildly as you struggle for breath.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 12, 2004)

"Well, mister Tan if you come this way, the sooner you start your questioning the sooner it will be over." Michelle tells the man with a touch of sarcasm in her voice. 

_"What a arrogent sob."_ she thinks to herself as she follows behind him.


----------



## Elementor (Feb 13, 2004)

Vince lets Mr Tan and Michele walk by and then follows a few steps behind.  The 360 degree vision will be in full effect and Vince will maintain his superspeed to be ready to defend Michele or even possibly Mr Tan if the need arises.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 13, 2004)

Kevin let out a shout of pain and some tears. He roll on the floor, and make sign to go away, wanting to have as much air to breath as possible.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 13, 2004)

Kevin soon recovers from his pain and catches his breath.  Raisa and Carl haven't returned yet, but Empath has, accompanied by a police detective, several armored officers, and what appears to be the bank manager.  As Michelle, Johan, Vincent, Tara and Neutron come down with Mister Tan, who introduces himself smoothly, Empath gets John to pick up Mr. Raynes and ushers everyone into the restaurant.  She sits Tan, Raynes and the bank manager as far from the door as possible, and away from each other, each under police guard.

Her communicator beeps.

"Are you certain?" she says into the headset.  Trailblazer appears moments later with a woosh.  

"I don't think they are making it up, Angela.  Sanchez is bringing the jet to get us.  Bus'll be here for the kids in a minute."

"There is a riot in progress at a maximum security prison near Edmonton.  We have to go there.  Detective, I promised you our help and you will still have it.  Our students are more than capable of handling this situation with your assistance," she says as she heads for the door.  "Do what the detective needs," she says to all of you as she leaves.

After a minute of somewhat stunned silence, the bus driver appears.  "Hey gang.  Who's coming back to the school with me?"  A quick minute later, he's leading the other students, and helping Jackal, to the bus, leaving the rest of you with the detective and suspects.

Detective Mendez clears his throat to get your attention.  He stands about 6'1" and weights around 280 pounds.  He's dressed in a nice suit, is clean shaven and has well kept hair.  "I'm Raul Mendez," he says.  "Empath says you are the best of the young EPIC members, and I have learned to trust her judgement.

"Here's what we think has happened.  Mrs. Raynes was kidnapped, possibly by the Red Rose Syndicate, an oriental mafia organization here in New York.  Instead of paying a ransome or getting the police involved, he hired some mercenary and all this mess went down.  The bank manager let him use the bank as a staging area.

"We'll start with all of you before we jump into questioning those guys," he says, jerking a thumb over his shoulder at the three suspects.  "Anyone have anything specific they can add to help clear up this mess?"

_Johan, you distinctly remember the Mia Toan throwing a card on the floor for Kevin during the restaurant battle.  Everyone else... you're on your own for memory _

_EPIC present:  Loki, Speed Demon, Metal Mistress, Multibrain, Straightjacket, Neutron, Dara, Tara, Cosmo, Neutron, X12._

_NPC's present:  Detective Mendez, Martin Raynes, Mister Tan, bank manager (John McKay)_

*Raisa and Carl*
Once you have your bags, Carl drags you into the expensive shop and buys you some rather, nay exceedingly, fine and pricy clothes.  He gets you to put on an outfit, a woman's powersuit, before you leave.  When you exit the change room, he's on a cell phone talking.

"Change of plans.  Mr. Mancini says Tommy G might be planning to leave town.  He wants me to get to the bottom of this today.  You can stay if you want, but I gotta go downtown now."

When you exit the store, he doesn't head to the restaurant, but instead the other way, towards an exit.  "Better this way, anyhow.  Keep Michelle out of it," he says, checking his electronic pad.

"Looks like we start with Matterson's Meats down on Renault.  You coming?"

_EPIC elsewhere:  Raisa and Carl_


----------



## Mimic (Feb 13, 2004)

"Nothing specific but here is what I saw."  Michelle pipes up. " Myself and two other students, Raisa and Carl were on the third floor about to into a clothing store. Davinci's, I think, when we heard weapons fire. We checked it out  and it appeared that three police officers were engaged in a fire fight with some sort of gang. We went to help and encountered more members of this gang, we subdued them but in the process some of the stores got, ahh, damaged."  Michelle says sheepishly, glancing down at the ground before continuing.

"By the time we finally got to the food court the fight with the gang members was pretty much over and thats when the "cops" started to fire on us. That's when the mercenary showed up, I don't know his name but he was the same guy that attacked us on the Mag-lev. He took off once Empath showed up telling Mr. Raynes that it was our fault everything went wrong, _as if,_ and he told Mr. Raynes that if he could hire him out again but it would cost more."  She points towards where Mr. Raynes is sitting as she says the last part.

"Once the Merc was gone, I and a couple of the other students checked out the kitchen and found the real staff tied and gagged in the walk-in-freezer, the door was welded shut, I had to rip it off it's hinges. Then Empath asked us to find and bring back the fake waiter, Mister Tan over there," she adds pointing to where he is sitting."Luckily Johan had seen him leave and a bunch of us went after him, they say us coming and attempted to out run us, when that didn't work a small fight broke out, with them throwing the first punch. Not that it mattered we had the upper hand, once it was clear his buddies were no match for us he grabbed a women and threatened to kill her, once we let his buddies go, he let the woman go and followed us back." Once Michelle finishes with her rather long winded speech, she breathes a small sigh of relief and looks around at the students.

"Where are Raisa and Carl anyways?"


----------



## Deva (Feb 14, 2004)

She didn't protest too hard when Carl bought her the suit. She had never worn something designer before - not that what her mother made for her wasn't any good - but to be able to say that she was wearing an authentic vintage style Chanel silk suit nearly blew her mind. True, it wasn't a Chen design, but still..

She had stayed in the change room for a few minutes just staring at herself in the mirror. The black, pin-striped suit was the finest piece of clothing she had ever put on. The neck line plunged dangerously low, the first button of the jacket fastening more than two inches below her bust line. The pants fit snugly, accentuating the curves of her leg muscles, yet the fabric was flexable enough to allow for complete mobility. The boots, god she loved the boots! Knee high leather, and though the stilleto heals added a few more inches to her already impressive hight, with the entire ensemble it was stylish and classy yet daring enough for her. And considering Carl had picked it out... That boy had taste!

With her scool uniform, and the other bags she had retrieved, now in one bag from the store, she runs her fingers quickly through her hair before pulling it back into a sleek pony-tail while Carl is on the phone. Raisa shakes her head when he offers her the chance to back out. "Not a chance. I said I was in this with you, and I don't welch on a friend."



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> When you exit the store, he doesn't head to the restaurant, but instead the other way, towards an exit. "Better this way, anyhow. Keep Michelle out of it," he says, checking his electronic pad.
> 
> "Looks like we start with Matterson's Meats down on Renault. You coming?"




She glances briefly toward the direction of the restaurant then follows. "Right behind you."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 14, 2004)

Johan goes to pick up the card that was left behind and lifts it up so everyone can see it. He'll cautious to not leave too many fingerprints on it.
"This item might be able to shed some light on the matter. It was left behind by the couple that was holding Mrs. Raynes." Johan will then continue with describing them both as well as he can. 
"Detective Mendez, has the police force identified any markers that that give away a person's affiliation with the Red Rose Syndicate?"


----------



## Calinon (Feb 14, 2004)

*Raisa*
You and Carl exit the mall, and much to your surprise there is a black Lexus 929 luxury sedan parked outside.  A slick looking fellow of italian heritage leans against it smoking.  He's fairly attractive, with a fine suit, shining shoes and a slicked back hairdo.  When the two of you exit the mall, he puts out his cigarette on the ground and nods towards you.  He spends more than a moment sizing Raisa up.

"Big Tony sent me.  I'm Antonio," he says when you approach the car, walking around to the drivers seat and getting in.  Getting in, you find the car has enough room for you, even though it's slightly cramped because of your size.  Soon, you are zipping along New York streets towards downtown.

"Got what you wanted under the seat," he says to Carl.  As Carl pulls a small case out from under the seat and opens it, you see a rather nice heavy blaster and under-jacket holster.  "Where to first?"

"Matterson's Meats," Carl says in response.

"Dang," Antonio says.  "Can't imagine Matty short-changing the boss.  He's barely gotta pay a cent as it is."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 14, 2004)

Kevin is sitting on the bench near the group. He is trying to relax and listen to the discussion.


----------



## Elementor (Feb 15, 2004)

"A group of us," Vince says as he indicates himself, Tara, Dara and Loki, "were just coming out of the arcade as it all went down.  The three individuals that looked to be police officers came out of the bank and started shooting their stun blasters at the gang kids before the kids even had their weapons out.  We were definately too far to hear any kind of verbal exchange though.  Once the fight started, numerous additional individuals wearing the same gang colours began to attack the officers.  Worried that the police might be in trouble we assisted with the submission of the gang members.  However once we had the gang either incapacitated or on the run, the officers started blasting away at us.  Fortunately no serious damage was done though.  We then met up with the other members of EPIC, including Empath, over by the theatre.  I was with Metal Mistress," he says nodding towards Michele,"from there on except for my quick run to inform Empath that we had found the missing restaurant staff members in the freezer."


----------



## Calinon (Feb 15, 2004)

*Restaurant*
Detective Mendez makes notes as he listens carefully to what you have to say about the fights near the bank.  "That pretty much matches what we got out of the other eyewitnesses," he says after hearing the description of events near the bank.  "Though someone should watch their explosions," he says as he writes a few notes, without actually looking at Michelle.  "I can't exactly agree with the "no damage done" statement, though I seriously doubt any repercussions will come to you for the deaths of those three syndicate gang thugs.

"Given the situation, I can't say any of my boys could have done anything better.  Sounds like you stopped more carnage than you caused; a lot more.  Except maybe that," he says, pointing at the shopfront Kevin's double blew up, unaccusingly.  "Sounds like that wasn't your fault, really.  I got the report on my pad already from the Theatre.  Sounds like you boys did a bang up job there," he says, indicating Neutron, X12 and Straightjacket.  "Now lets take a look at what you have there, Johan is it?"

"Yeah, most of them, the footmen anyway, have some sort of tatoo of a rose, somewhere visible.  They are nearly fearless of prosecution, really.  They have some of the best lawyers around."  He takes the card and drops it in an evidence bag.  He flips it over.  "Which of you is Kevin?"  He sets the card down and you can see "Thanks for the help, Kevin!  Call me!  555-9384-3" written on it.

"Was anyone in the fight here?  I have no details of what happened in the restaurant.  Most importantly, was Mrs. Raynes unhurt?"


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 15, 2004)

"Mrs. Raynes had no physical injuries that I could discern. I have no way of knowing what kind of psychological trauma she has suffered.
Present at the restaurant from the start were Kevin and I, Cosmo" Johan nods in Cosmo's direction, "and his brother Jackal came in soon after."


----------



## Calinon (Feb 17, 2004)

*Restaurant*
With nobody who was at the fight at the restaurant providing any useful information about the fight, Cosmo rolls his eyes and speaks.

"Me and my brother watched these two wandering alone in the mall," he says, pointing at Kevin and Johan. "I guess what Empath said didn't sink in about buddying up. Anyway, Kevin there, the Kevin on the card no doubt, falls for this amazingly hot oriental chick after nearly getting in a fight with some of those Red Rose thugs. Both him and the multiplying wonder ended up in here when that same Merc that attacked us on the train showed up and started tearing up the joint.

"My brother and I came in a few moments later, saving the day. We had no clue that lady at the table there was a prisoner. The oriental woman's partner took the lady out the back, and the woman followed right after, tossing a card on the ground for Kevin.

"After that, we pretty much mopped the floor with that Merc, who really had a hate-on for Kevin. Focussed completely on him right after Kevin mimiced his powers. He's lucky to be alive. The MERC teleported out and escaped, leaving us behind to lick our wounds and count bodies.

"Now why don't we just start smashing these guys' heads together until one of them squeals, rescue this Raynes chick and be heroes," he finishes, leaning back with a slightly bored look on his face.

Detective Mendez continues making notes quietly for a few minutes before responding. "That's good on the details, son. And no matter what we'd like to do, we don't get away with bashing anyone's heads together, unfortunately. He taps his pen against the pad for a moment and then looks around at all of you. "Ok. Now, we need to question these three. I can't let you question them yourselves, but lets hear your thoughts on the situation, let me hear anything you want to add to the details and what you would ask these three. We have Mr. Raynes there, husband of the kidnap victim, the Bank Manager, one John McKay and Mister Duong Tan, a reputed general in the Red Rose Syndicate." He says the last name with obvious distaste.

"And you," he says, pointing at Kevin. "What's with this card?"

*Raisa*
Antonio drives well, and seems to know all the shortest routes. He's constantly looking in the mirror at Raisa, but other than that says little on the drive. You soon pull up in an older downtown neighbourhood (consider that downtown New York covers an immense area, the size of a good sized city in and of itself), right infront of Matterson's Meats.

"Hey, you go easy on Matty if you can. He's a good guy," Antonio says. "You need me again, you just give a call. I'll be nearby. You can call me _anytime_," Antonio says to Raisa with a very practiced smile.

"Let's go Raisa," Carl says, opening his door and getting out.  He stops just in front of the door.  "If you have any problem with this, now's the last chance you got to back out," he says, not actually waiting for a response before entering the shop by ducking through the door.

(Assuming you enter)

"Hello folks," the middle aged man says. We were going to close up shop soon, but can certa..."

Carl interrupts him by pulling the plug on the "Open" sign on the window, and closing the blinds on the windows.

"Hey, I pay for protection," the man behind the counter says with a shaking voice.

"Well, Matty. Then why are you a month behind in your payments," Carl responds, as he finishes closing the blinds.

The stockboy is gripping his broom in white knuckles. You see he is glancing over at a fileting knife on a nearby counter. Behind the counter, the shopkeeper, obviously Matty, is reaching one hand beneath the counter.


----------



## Mule (Feb 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> lets hear your thoughts on the situation, let me hear anything you want to add to the details and what you would ask these three.




After sitting quietly on a chair, out of the center of attention, throughout the informal Q&A with the detective, Randall finally pipes up, "I have a question, why would the kidnappers be holding Mrs Raynes here in the NYC Metropolitan mall?  It sure seems like an odd place to hide out."

"I mean, what does this restaurant have to do with anything?  What would a high ranking member of the Red Rose Syndicate be doing posing as a waiter here?"

"And now that I think about it, why would Mr. Raynes hire a mercenary psychopath to rescue his wife?  If he really feared for her life, surely he would have chosen somebody, anybody else more reliable to do the job.  Does he have something to hide from the more reputable members of justice?  Maybe something that ties in with a certain bank manager who allows his bank to be the stage for a brutal attack amidst the unsuspecting public?  I am sorry, but I smell something deeper than a simple ransom job here, or else I'm just getting paranoid."


----------



## Deva (Feb 17, 2004)

Raisa held her tongue about the weapon, knowing that to say something in front of the driver could have jeopordized things. She just had to trust Carl and keep telling herself it wasn't going to come to that. When the car stopped she got out behind Carl, scowling at Antonio before following Carl inside. 

Her skin is crawling, and she knows its because she shouldn't be there, but she gave her word to help him out and she was determined to prove to him and herself that she wasn't in over her head, that she could stand by a teammate no matter what. _Okay Rai, no big deal, you can handle this. It's no different then when you use to bully kids for their allowances back in middle school. Just think of that old show you saw on the classics chanel. *Os Sopranos*._

She stands off to the side, watching everyone.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> The stockboy is gripping his broom in white knuckles. You see he is glancing over at a fileting knife on a nearby counter. Behind the counter, the shopkeeper, obviously Matty, is reaching one hand beneath the counter.




She points a finger at the stockboy. "Don't get any ideas, _*bonito*_. Guaranteed it would hurt you more than either of us. Beside, we're just here for some answers. We wouldn't want things to get messy, would you?" 

Raisa turns her attention to Matty, a dangerous smile curling her lips. "Now Matty, you know better than that. Both hands where we can see them please, nice and slow."  She walks over to the counter and leans against it, reaching over and running a finger down Matty's arm. "So what happened, *amante*? Business a little slow this month? Or maybe the Missus got carried away with the credit card? Or maybe..." she glances over at the stockboy, "Maybe you gave the payment to someone else and it got lost on the way to the Boss?"


----------



## Mimic (Feb 17, 2004)

Mule said:
			
		

> "I have a question, why would the kidnappers be holding Mrs Raynes here in the NYC Metropolitan mall?  It sure seems like an odd place to hide out."
> 
> "I mean, what does this restaurant have to do with anything?  What would a high ranking member of the Red Rose Syndicate be doing posing as a waiter here?"




"I don't think that they were holding her here, just using the mall as a place to exchange her for the money, think about it, this mall has literally thousands of people come through its door every day. Nobody would question a large group of people coming in together."  Michelle responds to Randall as she starts to pace while she talks.

"The restaraunt its self is smallish and out of the way and with Mr. Tan as the waiter he could dictate who entered and who didn't, again without rousing any suspicion. The staff in the walk-in-freezer probably wasn't in any real danger, beyond the threat of some mild frost bite plus the fact that the gang members had no real heavy weapons on them indicates that they seemed to believe that this was going to be a simple exchange. They may be scum but they seemed to be living up to their end of the deal."

"The wild card is of course is Mr. Raynes. From what I can see there are several different reasons why he got the merc...,"  Michelle stops pacing for a moment and looks at the detective, "what is his name anyways?"  (ooc: assuming she is told his name) "Ah, why he hired Split. First reason, he may not have believed that the Rose gang would hand over Mrs. Raynes even if they got the money. Second, he wanted his wife back but didn't want to pay the randsom. Lastly, he didn't want his wife returned alive. Split has no problems with murder, we all know that from the Mag-lev, so he might have hired Split to kill two birds with one stone. I have to agree with Randall, there are far more stable mercs out there so that sort of disproves the first reason. He had no money on him, but it may still be in the bank. If there is no money ready or if there's not even an attempt at a fake that would lead me to believe he didn't want his wife back alive."

"The bank manager is the hardest to place, he might have been assisting Mr. Raynes or he might have been in the wrong place at the wrong time. Without further information on his background it's too hard to tell."

Michelle finishes up her speech as she looks around at the people looking at her. "What? I'm  just not a pretty face ya know."


----------



## Mule (Feb 17, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> just using the mall as a place to exchange her for the money



"There's still something fishy about the whole *hostage exchange* scenario.  I can think of plenty of places that would be better for it if I were a well organized gang and I doubt Mr. Raynes suggested this mall if he was planning to take his wife back by force."

"In fact, the only reason we are assuming this was a kidnap exchange is because Mr. Raynes said so.  Mrs. Raynes didn't seem to try too hard to escape her captors during the brawl in this restaurant.  She obviously wasn't bound and gagged in this, a public place.  Surely she could have made a break for it when the kidnappers were fighting.  I think we should question Mr. Raynes and Mr. Tan separately, they could have very different stories as to what was really going on here."


----------



## Mimic (Feb 17, 2004)

Mule said:
			
		

> "There's still something fishy about the whole *hostage exchange* scenario.  I can think of plenty of places that would be better for it if I were a well organized gang and I doubt Mr. Raynes suggested this mall if he was planning to take his wife back by force."




"This would seem to me to be the good place, large enough that you can have dozens of men around yet still not be noticed. We have been here for hours and didn't notice them until the shooting started. Also it's a neutral location, neither group would be willing to go into the others territory for fear of a ambush. Which would also help explain why Mr. Raynes hired Split, maybe he contacted others but they didn't want anything to do with the location, but Split didn't care who got hurt in the crossfire."



			
				Mule said:
			
		

> "In fact, the only reason we are assuming this was a kidnap exchange is because Mr. Raynes said so Mrs. Raynes didn't seem to try too hard to escape her captors during the brawl in this restaurant.  She obviously wasn't bound and gagged in this, a public place.  Surely she could have made a break for it when the kidnappers were fighting.  I think we should question Mr. Raynes and Mr. Tan separately, they could have very different stories as to what was really going on here."




"That's true but do you think that Mrs. Raynes, a multi-millionaire, would hang around with a bunch of thugs? Besides if they were just here to hang out, why lock the staff in the freezer? Just because your not bound and gagged doesn't mean your not a captive, she could have been drugged or under some sort of mental control. When you saw her, was she acting normal? Did she say anything? When she and the Oriental woman's partner left did she go under her own power or was she carried?"


----------



## Calinon (Feb 17, 2004)

*Raisa*
The stockboy, who probably stands 5'7" at most, freezes in place, hands still gripping the broom like a vice.  Matty backs away from Raisa and she can see the butt of a shotgun barely poking out from under the counter, obviously what he was reaching for.

"N-n-now just hold on here," Matty stammers.  "Tommy come in himself and got the money!  He said everything is square this month!  Antonio was in just yesterday and he didn't say anything was wrong!"

Carl turns and the air around him shimmers slightly, then he himself seems to.  He walks towards Matty and passes through the counter with a faint hum.  "Give her your marker then, Matty," Carl says calmly.

Matty produces a slip of paper and gives it to Raisa.  It reads "Nine ducks in a row."  It's initialed "TG."  Carl looks at it and nods.  "Seems legit."

"I'll be checking on this.  If you're lying, I'll be back.  And if you contact Tommy G about this, the boss is not going to be happy," Carl growls warningly.  He walks through the counter again with the same faint hum.  "Let's go," he says to Raisa and he heads out the door.

Once outside, Carl pulls out his pad again and flips through names and places.  He looks up and down the street until he sees a restaurant that is open.  "Looks like that's the next stop."  It appears to be a restaurant and bar named "Alfonso's," about two blocks down.

As you walk towards it, you see a couple of street toughs watching you from across the street.  They cross the street and start to follow you.  Ahead, you see a trio of thick necked men in suits leaning against the outer wall of a bar.  Carl obviously has seen them too.

"Doesn't look like it took Matty long to call Tommy G," Carl says.  "Only five in total," he says with a grin, the first you've seen since you started.  "Try not to mess up your suit."

As if on cue, the three men step out in front of you.

"Hey yo.  Din'cha hear?  This street is Tommy G's.  An' he don' like nobody edgin' in on his territory.  'Fraid we gonna have to do somethin' about that," the man in the middle of the three says.

"There's five of you and two of us," Carl says.  "You might want to call your doctor and reserve an operating room.  Or at least call some friends and make this a challenge."

The man snaps his fingers and five more thugs come from the alley beside you wielding knives, chains and pipes.  A black car roars up on the street side and four others file out, clubs and pipes in hand.

"When we's through wit chu, we're gonna have some fun with that oversized ho o' yours," the leader of the goons says, pulling a bat out from his jacket.  He nods to the others and they all close in on you.

Carl lets out a soft whistle, the kind that says "I can't believe you said that," and steps out of Raisa's way.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 18, 2004)

*Restaurant*

"That Murphy guy threw her over his shoulder and hightailed it out the back," Cosmo says.  "I think he was as tall as Raisa, and built like a brick outhouse.  Mrs. Raynes was screaming.  I thought it was panic at the fight, but it could have been in protest."

Detective Mendez nods.  "Doesn't sound like the willing subject then.  Well, lets find out what Raynes has to say about all this.  Sergeant Mitchell, bring Mr. Raynes over," Mendez calls out across the restaurant.

Martin Raynes is escorted over by a pair of officers.  He's still rubbing his throat and speaks horsely, but vehemently.  "Thanks to your interference, my wife is probably _dead_."

"And thanks to you, over forty people have been injured, three teenagers are dead and there's a baby in critical condition at Mercy General.  Anything that happens to your wife now is due to your own actions," Mendez shoots back.  "Now, if you want to see your wife again, I suggest you tell us exactly what the hell you did, and why."

Mendez stares intently at Mr. Raynes.  Even from your individual positions, it's an intimidating glare.  Raynes breaks.

"My wife was taken from our home two days ago," he says rapidly, sweat on his brow.  "I was told to bring fifty million dollars here, but I can't get that kind of money!  My wife controls the finances!  She always has.  I don't handle money well, so I can only get a few million at a time.  I knew it wasn't enough, and they threatened to kill her if I went to the police, so I did the only thing I could.  I hired Split and his mercenary company to rescue her.  What else was I supposed to do?  My wife is my world!  I have to get her back!"  He breaks down in tears.

Detective Mendez makes some notes on his pad and sighs.  "Alright, Mr. Raynes.  Now it's up to the NYPD and EPIC to straighten out your mess."

"You... you can get my wife back?"

"Hopefully, with some luck.  In the meantime," he says, nodding to the Sergeant.  "Martin Raynes, you are under arrest for reckless endangerment resulting in death and injury, along with possible other charges."

"What?  Arrest?  No, I did it for my wife!" he wails.

"You have the right to remain silent," he starts.  The sergeant leads Mr. Raynes away, finishing the rights as Raynes cries and pleads his innocence.

"Well," Mendez says.  "That pretty much answers those questions, doesn't it?  So, after that, do you think we need to bother with the bank manager, check his story at all, or do we enter into the annoying task of questioning Tan."  From the tone of his voice, it sounds like Mr. Tan and he have a history.


----------



## Deva (Feb 18, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "When we's through wit chu, we're gonna have some fun with that oversized ho o' yours," the leader of the goons says, pulling a bat out from his jacket.  He nods to the others and they all close in on you.
> 
> Carl lets out a soft whistle, the kind that says "I can't believe you said that," and steps out of Raisa's way.





"How rude, making a lady wait. It's just not polite." Raisa glances at Carl and gives him a playful wink. "Hold onto something, *mèl*, things are about to get a little shakey."

She will move as quickly as she can, going down to one knee and driving her fist into the cement at her feet with everything she has.

_ACTIONS: *Shockwave * (Since she's never done this before intentionally, she'll go full throttle on this and hopefully there's not too much collateral damage.)_


----------



## Elementor (Feb 18, 2004)

"Officer, do you know some of the more common haunts that these Red Rose people might be at?  I think Stealer can borrow identities,"Vince says nodding at Mr. Tan,"rather than just powers.  I know he got shook up a bit in that last fight and went back to EPIC HQ but if we could get him back here, and educate him on how this gang works a bit maybe we can have an inside man."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 18, 2004)

"Are you blind Vince! I am here. And no, I can't steal identity, only mimic powers. That stupid nickname I have is because of all the scandals I had when they discovered I was mimicking the super-intelligence of a nerd back to england... If you know a mutant who can shapeshift or steal identity, well, I will be able to do it too."


----------



## Calinon (Feb 18, 2004)

*Restaurant*
Cosmo breaks down laughing.  "All around vision, indeed!"

Dara giggles as well.  "Must have been in his blind spot!"

"Alright, settle down," Detective Mendez says patiently.  "Ok son, good idea, but I doubt time is on Mrs. Raynes' side," he says to Vince.  "It's too bad that you can't do that though, kid," he adds to Stealer.  "But even so, it sounds like you could be the nemesis of any super-powered crook."

An officer comes in and hands Mendez a digital pad.  "Here you go detective; it looks like what the manager told you is true."

"Thanks," Mendez says, quickly checking the pad.  "We checked bank records and the manager did get paid by Raynes for this, so we can pretty much get rid of him."  The officer does just that, leading the manager out while reading him his rights.

"Ok, that leaves Tan.  He's a slippery character.  He and I have faced off in this arena too many times to count."  He looks over at Tan for a long minute, then smirks.  "Let's further your education.  You kids can interrogate him.  Should be fun to through the twit a curveball."

He waves over and the officers escort Tan to your table.

"Officer Mendez," Mr. Tan says.  "It is so good to see you again.  I understand I may be charged with assault on that unfortunate woman I was forced to accost earlier, when in fear for my life?  Or is there another matter you wish to discuss?" he asks smoothly.

"I enjoy arresting you Tan, you should know that by now.  But I'm afraid EPIC has assumed jurisdiction over this matter.  You'll have to answer to them."

"Now, Detective, I think that is completely inapp..."

"Unless you'd rather I arrest you and wait for Thunder to question you?"

That actually gives Tan pause for a moment.

"Perhaps a few questions would be acceptable.  However, if you are to arrest me, do it now; otherwise, our further conversation today will be strictly off the record," he says, regaining his composure.

"I don't want to stain my handcuffs," Mendez retorts.

_Feel free to ask your questions.  All shall be answered _

*Kevin*
Detective Mendez pulls you aside as the questioning begins.  "Ok, son.  Whatever is going on, the woman that left this card seems to want you to call her."  He flips the card and shows Kevin the phone number on it.  "So while everyone else is busy with Tan, I want you to phone her.  Try to arrange a meeting; we might get lucky and she will lead you right to Mrs. Raynes.  Try to be subtle; try not to let on you know what's going on."  Detective Mendez hands you his cell phone and puts an earpiece in.  "I'll listen in."

*Raisa*
Carl emits a low hum as Raisa slams her fist into the ground.  The pavement cracks and a wave rolls out from her, sending thugs and goons flying.  The car is knocked five feet out into the roadway.  Carl is pushed a few feet back, but when he becomes corporeal he appears unhurt.

The same cannot be said of the thugs behind the pair, nor in the alley, as all are lying groaning on the ground, stunned or knocked out from the shockwave.  Two of the men who had exited the car lay crumpled against it, and another was blasted through a side window.  Two of the goons ahead of the pair was sent flying ten feet back, and lay groaning on the sidewalk; the last one, the one that had insulted Raisa, was knocked to his knees.  He gets up, reaching into his jacket.

Carl strides forward and grabs his wrist, pulling his hand, now clutching a blaster, from his jacket.  Carl opens his mouth and a wave of energy strikes the gun, disintegrating it.  He pulls the mans wrist hard, sending him staggering past him and towards Raisa, then elbows him in the back of the head to hurry him along.  The goon plows into Raisa chest first and bounces back a half foot, stunned.

The thugs that are conscious take off running.  The goons with the car start getting to their feet.  Carl emits another energy wave, enveloping all of them and the car, and moments later the lot of them are standing nearly naked in the street, their clothes, weapons and the car, disintegrated.  They flee into the bar.

"Take your loverboy there into the alley, would you Raisa?  Find out what is up with this, cause if Tommy G decided to whack us, something aint right.  I'll clean up the rest of these pansies," Carl says.  "Oh, and have fun with it.  Want to borrow my bat?"


----------



## Velmont (Feb 18, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Kevin*
> Detective Mendez pulls you aside as the questioning begins.  "Ok, son.  Whatever is going on, the woman that left this card seems to want you to call her."  He flips the card and shows Kevin the phone number on it.  "So while everyone else is busy with Tan, I want you to phone her.  Try to arrange a meeting; we might get lucky and she will lead you right to Mrs. Raynes.  Try to be subtle; try not to let on you know what's going on."  Detective Mendez hands you his cell phone and puts an earpiece in.  "I'll listen in."




"Ok, seems fine with me."

He takes the card and compose the number.

"Hi, it's Kevin... You need something?"


----------



## Calinon (Feb 18, 2004)

*Kevin*
"Kevin!" Mian Toan exclaims, sounding quite happy.  "I'm so glad you got out of that mess in one piece.  I don't know what Murphy and I would have done if you and your friends weren't there to take care of that mercenary.

"But 'need'?  Here I thought you would call to talk about collecting your reward for helping," she says with a disappointed sigh.  "You sure know how to dash a girl's hopes."


----------



## Deva (Feb 18, 2004)

Raisa brushes the dust off her suit and she smiles at Carl. "Thanks for the offer, but I like the hands on approach." For emphasis, she grabs the goon roughly by the collar of his jacket and lifts him off the ground. "You wants to have a little fun, so lets you and I have some fun."

Once down a ways into the alley, away from prying eyes on the street, Raisa drops him to the ground. She nudges him in the ribs to roll him onto his stomach with one arm out at his side. "Now me, I'm not entirely fond of violence." She steps on the back of his hand with her stilletto heal, applying pressure to cause a great deal of pain. "But I'm even less fond of being called a Ho. Now when I ask you my questions, before you answer I want you to think of this pain-" She grinds her heal a little harder into his hand, trying not to cringe at the crunching of the bones beneath her foot - " in that oh so tender spot between your legs, and then answer me honestly. I don't like answer, I start moving to other body parts."

She lets up a little, but keeps her foot on his hand. "So why the elaborate set up?"


----------



## Calinon (Feb 18, 2004)

*Raisa*
The goon screams in pain, but manages to get out, "Tommy said someone shakin' down Matty an' ta take care of 'em!  This is Tommy G's street, an' if yus think you can come in an' take it, you gots a nother ting comin'!  What you gonna get is a war!  Now gets off my hand!"


----------



## Velmont (Feb 19, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Kevin*"But 'need'?  Here I thought you would call to talk about collecting your reward for helping," she says with a disappointed sigh.  "You sure know how to dash a girl's hopes."




"Don't misunderstand me. I help you, but Split is still away and he may still be a danger, he is a bit unstabble, and his double are worst, trust my experience. Only half the job is done, so I didn't thougth I would have the right to get my reward, after all, I said after all would be resolved.

But I sure looks foward to get my reward when I will be completing the task. After the damage done by Split, I can have all EPIC help for that, and for the psycho husband, he just got arrested to have hired Split and be the cause of many wound and three dead, he will have difficulties to hire more goons.

So, I think I was asking for a dinner, but as there is some job left, what about a simple drink. There is surely a good place to take a good drink and with a some good music..."


----------



## Deva (Feb 19, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Raisa*
> The goon screams in pain, but manages to get out, "Tommy said someone shakin' down Matty an' ta take care of 'em!  This is Tommy G's street, an' if yus think you can come in an' take it, you gots a nother ting comin'!  What you gonna get is a war!  Now gets off my hand!"




"Like anything you punks got would scare me. Look what I did to fifteen of you." Her head tilts to the side and she applies more pressure to the hand. "So if the big boss Tommy G is so confident in his control of this street, why are fifteen of you wannabes lurking around waiting for trouble? Almost like he was expecting it."  Raisa shifts her foot again, eliciting another series of crunches from his hand.  "Why all the muscle?"


----------



## Calinon (Feb 19, 2004)

*Raisa*
"Why you tink, you psycho witch!  Yus shake down Matty and he's gonna call who he pays for protection.  We protect ours and yus tink you horn in on Tommy G's territory, yus tink again.  One call an' he'll get Whisper in here ta mop the floor wit you and your freak pal!"

"There's an idle threat if I ever heard one," Carl says, walking into the light in the alley.  He has his gun out and is screwing a silencer into the barrel.

"Screw you, and this witch too!  Yus can kill me, but yus be lookin' over your shoulder fer the rest of yer life!  An' one day, Whisper'll be looking back when you turn to see who's there!"

"I look at him ever day when I shave," Carl says calmly.  "Handsome african american fellow, kinda tall.  Has a nice gun," he finishes, dropping his hand to his side, pointing the gun at the ground, tapping the barrel idly against his own leg.

"Oh crap," the goon mutters, paling.

"It seems he might need some more convincing to tell us the truth of things, Raisa," Carl says, still tapping the barrel of his gun against his pant leg, glaring at the man.

*Kevin*
"Oh, they caught her husband?  Excellent!  What was his name now... Mario?  Marvin?  With all the excitement, I can't seem to place it.  I hate when I get so muddled.  Maybe you can help me with the name.  This will be bugging me for hours now."

Detective Mendez slids his notepad to you.  On it, it says, "One more minute and we'll have a trace."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 19, 2004)

_*Flashback on Kevin thoughts*_

When Kevin was about to take the phone. _And what make them think Martin is telling the thruth. Why Mia couldn't be the one telling the truth, that she was hired to protect that girl... I will not let that detective doing a mistake. Split is still on the trip and Mia need my help..._



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> *Kevin*
> "Oh, they caught her husband?  Excellent!  What was his name now... Mario?  Marvin?  With all the excitement, I can't seem to place it.  I hate when I get so muddled.  Maybe you can help me with the name.  This will be bugging me for hours now."




_How can she not know Martin's name. His wife would have surely talk many time about him, and they would remeber his name... except if that detective is right... damn... am I wrong?_



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Detective Mendez slids his notepad to you.  On it, it says, "One more minute and we'll have a trace."




"It is Martin. And he will sleep in jail for some times, that's sure. So, how about my proposition, a simple drink, in a nice club or resto of your choice. We could talk about business, how we can catch Split before he finish his job. Never know with that psycho. Or if you prefer, we may change our mind for a moment and talk about something else, after all, it may bored you all that. Personally, I prefer the second option.

And another thing, have you ever taste a Porto Colheitas 20 years old?"


----------



## Calinon (Feb 19, 2004)

*Kevin*
"Oh of course.  It _is_ Martin.  So I trust Mr. Raynes was suitably appologetic when the police arrested and questioned him?" she asks, pausing to wait for his response before accepting his offer of a drink.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 19, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _Feel free to ask your questions.  All shall be answered _




Mr. Tan, I have a couple of questions for you. Firstly,you stated that you were afraid for your life when I and a few of my friends followed after you, even though we showed no signs of aggression towards you and even after you ordered your "bodyguards" to assult Vince without, I might add, giving us a chance to expain why we were there. Why were you so sure that it was you that we were after. If you had done nothing wrong there was no need for such a violent reaction, or is that the way you normally react because if it is, I feel sorry for the next guy that tries to return your lost wallet.

My next question is why were you posing as a waiter in this restaraunt if you had nothing to do with this kidnapping?


----------



## Velmont (Feb 19, 2004)

"He told us he wanted his wife ack, and at ay cost. It is why he paid for Split to have her back. Honestly, if you are ready to hire Split to get someone, I would take the chance to have it back dead. Split isn't the cleanest MERC I know, so it is easy to find that Martin didn't want the best of Mrs Raynes."


----------



## Calinon (Feb 19, 2004)

*Velmont*
"I don't think this Split character will cause us any more problems today.  A drink would be nice though," she says.  "We can meet at my apartment in the Crystal Palace, in say, an hour?  Any cab can bring you here.  Come in through the lobby doors and ask for me at the front desk.  I'll tell them to be expecting you to call.  And, Kevin?  Do come alone.  I'd prefer to not be interupted when I entertain guests."

She hangs up.

*Others*
"Having people obviously chase after you, some who can fly and others exhibiting other frightening and fantastical powers, would not frighten a normal person such as myself?  Child, I fear you underestimate the fear your kind often bring to others.  And with some of your companions looking so frightening, like the demonic goat child, or that strange mantis-girl, among those giving chase, and with such violence having been perpetrated all around you just a short time prior, can you honestly say you would not be stricken with fear?"  His explanation is so convincing that more than one of you catch yourselves looking away self consciously.

"It was obvious who you were after.  You were heading right at myself and my guards, looking straight at us, and not deviating from your course.  Unlike a person trying to "return my wallet" as you so charmingly give the example, you were not calling to me to get me to stop, nor explaining your actions.  You were simply charging towards me, and then sent a horribly misshapen ruffian ahead to further frighten and hound us," he says, looking uncomfortable even glancing at Vincent and Tara.

"Now, what kidnapping are you speaking of?  I was hired by my clients and Mrs. Silvas to mediate the resolution of a marital dispute.  Mr. Silvas was to transfer, by cashiers check, a large sum of money in payment of a soon to be finalized divorce settlement between he and his wife.  Since the two did not wish to deal directly with each other, my serves were engaged by Mrs. Silvas.  I arranged with the restaurant owners for the use of their facility and informed Mr. Silvas of the transfer time and place.  Once here, however, my client demanded her guards lock up the employees, thus leaving me in the unpleasant position of acting the role of a lowly waiter."


----------



## Deva (Feb 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "It seems he might need some more convincing to tell us the truth of things, Raisa," Carl says, still tapping the barrel of his gun against his pant leg, glaring at the man.




"I don't think that's necessary... Whisper." She nods her head toward the gun, feeling a little funny calling Carl by the name these ganster guys know him by. Raisa turns her attention back to the goon on the ground. "We've got a good raport going on here, don't we - you know I don't think I got your name. I'll just call you Bob."

She moves her foot from his hand and once again nudges him with the toe of her boot in the ribs, rolling him now onto his back. The sole of her right boot rests on his abdomen with the tip of her heal pressing against his crotch. " So, Bob, are you going to tell me what Tommy G's up to, or are we going to start the discussion on how you become a unich."


_*Readied Action*: If "Bob" tries anything to get away, she will drive her heal into.... well.... you get the idea._


----------



## Agamon (Feb 20, 2004)

Sanjay grins and rolls his eyes.  "Pretty cloak-and-dagger for a divorce settlement.  I suppose the Silvas don't know about the clandestine nature of this exchange, but they should be able to confirm your story, yes?"


----------



## Calinon (Feb 20, 2004)

*Restaurant*
What? Who?

Those are the questions pretty much all of you ask yourselves at once, even Sanjay about 3 seconds after he says their names, when you realize that Tan is referring to the husband and wife as Silvas, while you know them as Raynes.

"I am more than certain they could, if it would not implicate themselves further in the violence that occurred.  As it stands however, I am afraid they would not be so forthcoming, leaving it undoubtedly to their word against mine.  A horrible situation to find myself in, to be sure," he says with a sad and seemingly genuine sigh.

*Raisa*
"And this is why women aren't allowed in the mob normally," Carl says with a wince. "I don't know about you, but I'd talk. Last time she did this, I did the only thing I could. I went out into the street and threw up."

The goon pales, and quickly makes his choice.

"Tommy, he switched teams! We all got a load of cash to change too, and dose that didn't, got offed quick like! I aint got a clue who da new boss is! Dat's da truth!"

"But you know where Tommy hangs out, right," Carl states.

"Come on! You're gonna get me killed," the goon whines.


----------



## Deva (Feb 20, 2004)

Raisa doesn't say a word. She just crosses her arms over her chest, arches an eyebrow and starts putting more weight on the heel of her boot, turning her ankle and grinding the tip of the stiletto into his groin.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 20, 2004)

"So, you have what you want? Any suggestion?" Kevin ask to Ramirez.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 20, 2004)

*Raisa*
"He's at his club!  On 81st and Morrison!"

Carl checks his datapad again.  "That's not too far.  Ok, let off his boys, Raisa.  Just don't let him crawl off."  Carl pulls his phone out and dials a number.

"It's Whisper," he says.  "Yeah, looks like Tommy has gone over to someone else and took his territory with him."  He pauses as someone on the other end of the conversation speaks.  "Alright," he says, and hangs up.  He stands there, phone still in hand, tapping his gun barrel on his pant leg for a few minutes, then his phone rings.

"Whisper," he says, the goes into a far more detailed description of what Raisa and he have discovered.  "An example?  Yeah, I can do that.  What about his crew? <pause> Alright boss," he finishes.  "And my brother? <pause> I'll talk to you soon then."  He slips the phone into his jacket, then reaches down and pulls the goon up to his tip-toes by his shirt, half carrying, half dragging him towards the entrance to the alley.

Once back to the street, you see the car still near the curb, and the other thugs staggering into a nearby seedy pub.  "That your hole?" Carl asks the goon he's holding up by the shirt.  The goon nods a yes.  Carl strides purposefully towards the door.  The large bouncer, seeing the goon held onto his tiptoes, and Carl's gun, and then Raisa, looks very unsure what to do.

"Open the door and back off," Carl says to the bouncer, tapping his gun on his pantleg, still holding the goon aloft.  The huge bouncer does just that.  "Raisa, stay out here and make sure nobody else comes in," Carl says.  "And watch him or something," he says feigning concern unconvincingly, nodding at the bouncer.

You get the distinct impression he doesn't want you to come inside.  You figure you know why.

*Kevin*
Detective Mendez steps away from the table to talk to Kevin.  "I didn't catch the last bit of the conversation.  Damn spotty these earpieces.  Did she agree to meet you?  And if so, when and where?"  He's careful to keep his voice down so Tan cannot hear your conversation, and you can see Tan is indeed trying to do just that.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 20, 2004)

"She said a drink would be nice, and she suggest to contact her tommorow to fix a place to take it."

Kevin leaves the detective and go back with the group. He listens to the interrogation. He whispers to Randall "That smell no good." he touch him and try to mimic his power "I may need that if we get again in trouble."


----------



## Mimic (Feb 20, 2004)

While it is true that some of _MY_ kind do have unusual looks that cause unenlightened people to react with fear and prejudice but threatening a woman's life just because a few _children_ were chasing you seems to be a bit of an over kill. Don't you think Mr. Tan?

Let me remind you that your gang members were in the middle of all that violence, more than likely started it I would wager, randomly firing into a crowd hitting innocent people and a baby. So excuse me for not buying your _"I was so afraid bull you seem to be spreading"_

Silvas? Hmmm, interesting but we will get back to that in a minute. If this was a simple divorce procedure, where are the lawyers? Why go to all the trouble to involve you when it could have been handled far quicker and more discreetly? Who is your client exactly? I assume that the owners will back up your story about arranging to use this restaraunt? How much did it cost to rent? Why did you not object when your _"client"_ bound and gagged the staff, proceeded to toss them into a walk in freezer and then apperently welded the door shut, leaving them to probably freeze to death. I don't think that was part of the agreement that you made with the owners.

Michelle will try and keep Mr. Tan's attention on her, so he doesn't overhear the conversation between Kevin and the detective.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 20, 2004)

Mister Tan seems unphased by Michelle's statements.

"Given that several of you were flying, had destroyed large sections of the mall with their powers" he says, gesturing to the collapsed storefront across the hall, "and even, in the case of that young man on the phone, tried to kill a shopkeeper with some sort of giant cannon, it is perfectly reasonable to fear for my life.  Fortunately for me, the rash actions I was forced into caused a pause in your obvious hostilities, diffusing the situation and preventing more people from being harmed through your violence.

"Now, what _gang_ are you talking about?  I certainly have no gang affiliations, nor do my bodyguards.  Is there some proof you have of me being affiliated with some sort of _gang_ or is it simply that I am of the same heritage of the gang members you apparently fought and killed in the food court?" he asks, sounding extremely offended.  "Unlike you and yours, I did no damage to any construction, nor caused any loss of life."

"I  do not know or care why the Silvas' came to the stage where they could not deal except through me.  I was simply hired to provide a mediator, a middle man for the exchange who would set-up the meeting place and transfer," he says, "far more _quietly_ and _discreetly_ than in any court.  Had Mr. Silvas not been so duplicitous, things would have proceeded nearly exactly as planned.  That is my business; I am a _mediator_.

"Now, you may ask the owners about the monetary dealing, but without a warrant, _little girl_, you will not see my corporations financial information.  Despite the ill-turn this arrangement has taken, I take pride in my work and keep the financial details of my business transactions private.

"If you had bothered to speak with the employees at any length whatsoever you would already know that the owner is not even present, nor was he when we arrived.  If you can find the owners, I am certain they will readily reveal the amount the cash transaction between they and myself so that they can properly pay the income taxes and sales taxes resulting from the transaction," he says smugly.

*Kevin*
The detective arches an eyebrow suspiciously.  "Alright," he says, taking the phone.  "We got a trace at least.  At least by tomorrow, Empath should be back to lead the rescue attempt."

You both return to the table to catch the last of the conversation

*Everyone at the Restaurant*
You notice that despite your best efforts, he keeps an eye on Kevin at all times, smiling slightly when the conversation between the detective and Kevin ends.

"Now, unless the dear detective wishes to arrest me, I will be leaving.  And I certainly have no interest in speaking further to this insolent girl-child who should know her place far better than she does.  Perhaps there are some dishes she could wash in the kitchen, where she cannot be seen," he says, pausing dramatically.  "_Or heard._"

His arrogant smirk as he stares at Michelle practically dares her to attack him.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 20, 2004)

Johan is somewhat out of his element in an interrogation situation. But he realises his memory is his greatest asset and goes through everything that he has seen and heard, trying to look for something he might have dismissed first as unimportant.

*OoC:* Spending an HP for Inspiration


----------



## Velmont (Feb 22, 2004)

Kevin walk near Johan and whispers to him: "Can I talk to you in private?"  and push gently Johan away from the group.

OOC: If Johan accept to follow him

Continuing to whisper to be sure the others and the dective doesn't overhear the conversation. "You were with me at the restaurant before all that things start, is there any strange detail you can remember? And what do you think of Tan's version of the fact?"


----------



## Calinon (Feb 22, 2004)

*Johan*
Things you can remember:

Mia Toan also referred to the Raynes' as the Silvas'
The staff in the freezer, when being looked over, did not mention Mr. Tan at all, but mentioned a huge man with an axe.
The only man you saw that possibly fit that description was Mr. Murphy, but he had no axe.
From what you've seen and heard, all gang members had a red rose tatoo on their forearm or wrist.
Mr. Tan has not said a word about Miss Toan or Mr. Murphy, nor did Miss Toan say a word about Mr. Tan.
Tan is imparting virtually _no_ useful information about Mrs Silvas/Raynes whereabouts.  
The only useful information would likely lie with Kevin, but it seems that Miss Toan wants him to call her again tomorrow to arrange to meet for a drink.
Despite the name differences, there are no real holes in the story told by Tan.  He may be just what he claims and be clueless about what actually was going on.
Kevin is definitely underage for alcoholic refreshments.
Split's female duplicate took damage, real damage, and didn't get destroyed, unlike all his other duplicates which have vanished upon being hurt, just like yours do.
Split seemed very bothered by Kevin mimicing his powers.
You realize that to achieve your goal of finding Mrs. Raynes and her two guards or captors (depending on what story you want to believe), you have to find out where she is, and of all the people here, the only ones likely to know are Mr. Tan and Kevin, one of whom doesn't seem likely to reveal the information, and the other who apparently won't know until tomorrow.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 22, 2004)

*OoC:* I went through the thread (and found out everything in your post, darn you for posting it _after_ I was done with my search, Calinon . Luckily I found some other info too, hope I aren't over-using my Photographic Memory here.

*IC:* Johan tells everything he remembered to Kevin, sounding like he was holding a lesson in recent history. In addition to the information above, he also adds that Split, Murphy and Toan seemed to know each other and Split called Kevin a 'Red Rose lapdog'.

*OoC:* I also remember (on my own) that somebody referred to the female split as the male one's sister, but I can't find that exact phrase right now. Am I just making up things?


----------



## Velmont (Feb 22, 2004)

Whispering to Johan. "Thanks, it help me a lot to see a bit more clear in all that. I will tell you something, I won't see Mia Toan tommorow, because I have a meeting with her in one hour. I know where she is. I didn't tell it to the inspector because I had a doubt about all that. Mia could have told the truth, but with all those detail, it's start to be hard. One thing I found strange, it is she didn't even know the first name of Martin, I had to remember to her.

But I think I may have done the good thing to not tell it to the inspector. She asks me to go alone, and it may be risky for Mrs Raynes or Silvas, whatever is her name.

Why I am telling you all that, first, because you won't forget it, second, I don't want to keep it for me me alone, but I don't want everyone to know it yet. I must give a try, I must go there alone, and here you will help me. I need your power. I won't uselessly try my hide and lose it stupidly, but a duplicate of me would be less dangerous, and with Randall and X12 powers, I will be able to handle many things.

So while my duplicate meet Mia, I will be near the place and another duplicate willl be here with the group, so they won't see the trick, at least I hope. It is risky, but not too much. What do you think of that?"


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 23, 2004)

Johan nods. "I see what you mean. And I think it is better planned than the way you, at first, attempted to stop the duplicate of you that had the cannon."
That almost sounded like a joke, but the fact that there isn't a hint of anything indicating it in Johan's voice or expression makes you wonder.
"How much time do you think you will need for this endeavor of yours? Also, you should know that if your concentration lapses, your duplicates will disappear."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 23, 2004)

*Mimic: Loki, Multibrain, X12*

"Fine. I must meet Mia Toan at the Cristal Palace in one hour. If you have no news of me in two hours or my duplicate disapear, consider I am in trouble and o what you think is best."

Kevin touch Johan and mimic his power.

OOC: Now mimicking Loki's, X12 and Multibrain Powers and feats...

"I need to go to the bathroom."

Kevin walk to the public bathroom. He looks around and find an ampty cabinet and enter it. He duplicate twice. 

The original Kevin tells "You know the plan?"

"Sure!" answer a duplicate.

"Why I am refering at Stealer. I hate that name." 

"Because you are the lucky one who will see Mia"

"Lucky, she could kill me."

"Or kiss you."

"Yeah, you are right."

"I'll get out first. You two, a few minutes."

Lord (a duplicate) get out of the batroom and join the group. Two minutes after, two young man get out of the bathroom. and get out of the hall. The first take a taxi, and the second take another taxi a minute after.

OOC: Lord is with the group. Kevin (original) and Stealer(duplicate) are getting out of the bathroom under the concealement of an illusion and try to evade the group. If the must pass in the sight of the group, Lord will looks at Randall to be sure he doesn't spot them, as the illusion will not fool him. Stealer take the first taxi and ask to go to the cristal palace. Kevin do the same, but when he will arrive at the destination, he will ask the taxi to stop on the next bloc.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 23, 2004)

> His arrogant smirk as he stares at Michelle practically dares her to attack him.




"What? You pompous..."  Michelle says as she stands glaring at the man. _"No, he is baiting you and your falling for it, don't get mad, but lets see if I can turn the tables on him."_ Michelle thinks as she regains her composure and continues with the interogation.

Actually, Mr. Tan this little talk of ours isn't over yet. As a representative of EPIC we are investigating an attack on this mall and this restaraunt in particular, you are involved in this, whether by accident or design is unknown and you will stay here and answer our questions until we are satisfied or we can have the detective hold you until Thunder gets back to question you himself.

I must say that you live in an interesting world Mr. Tan, threating the life of an innocent person on the belief that your life might be in jeopardy, although someone may take a life in self-defense, I don't think that would include someone who had nothing to do with the situation, also since you negotiated the rental of this restaraunt and did nothing to stop your client from gagging and holding the crew in a walk in freezer, nor did you contact the police that makes you directly responsible for their well being so if you don't mind please drop the holier-than-thou attitude.

Actually detective Mendez indicated that you are possibly associated with the red rose syndicate, and the tattoo you have on your arm would seem to re-enforce that notion. If I am wrong then please let me know.

Wouldn't one assume that as a mediator, you would have to know all sides of the story so you can come to a fair and adequate resolution of what ever you are mediating? Don't you at least get enough background to make sure that you aren't getting involved in anything illegal? Or do you not care as long as you get your money?

It's no big deal really, I was just wondering what kind of money a mediator makes, got to think a possible career path y'know.

(ooc: Trying to aggrivate Tan, at the very least keep him occupied as long as possible Bluff:8 Taunt:3)


----------



## Calinon (Feb 23, 2004)

*Restaurant*
Tan interrupts Michelle the moment she mentions being EPIC representatives.

"Show me the identification given by the President of the North American Alliance that authorizes you, _an EPIC representative_, to act as a law enforcement official in this country," Tan says smugly.  "Oh that's right.  You can't.  Because you are only a mere child and student at some pathetic school for mutants.  Begone insolent girl.  I'll have no more to do with you," he says, rising to his feet, waving Michelle away dismissively.

"Unless I'm mistaken, the restaurant workers will not wish to press charges against me, nor will the woman I was forced, by you and yours' actions, to hold as a shield against harm.  And as there have been no charges placed against me, I assume I am free to go.  Unless you wish to assault me, you silly little girl," he says with a smirk at Michelle.

"Detective?  Is there anything else?"

Detective Mendez thinks for a few moments, then checks his watch.  "No, you can go," he says, totally surprising you all.  Tan smirks and starts walking out, bumping into Kevin as he re-enters the restaurant.

"Alright, that killed enough time.  Everything should be set up to follow Tan and listen in on any calls he makes.  Since this woman Kevin phoned didn't give us what we needed," he says, looking somewhat suspiciously at Kevin, "we'll need to rely on Tan to give us the information.  Now lets get you kids back to EPIC HQ and get you checked over and prepped for when we get some new info.  Some of you," he says, looking at Kevin yet again, as well as Cosmo, "are pretty much caked in blood, in case you didn't notice."

_And yes, both Kevin and his doubles are also in a similar state, since their clothing has been filled with holes and soaked in blood._


----------



## Velmont (Feb 23, 2004)

*Mimic: Loki, Multibrain, X12 powers and feats*



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> *
> And yes, both Kevin and his doubles are also in a similar state, since their clothing has been filled with holes and soaked in blood.*



*

OOC: Stealer (the duplicate in the taxi) will use Loki's Illusion power to change his clothing from rags to a chic designer cloth. Kevin (the original), will continue to use Loki's Illuion to appear as an average young man.

Lord (the duplicate with the group), will stay near Johan as much as he can.*


----------



## Mimic (Feb 23, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Alright, that killed enough time.  Everything should be set up to follow Tan and listen in on any calls he makes.




What the hell? All we have been is a stalling tactic? That sucks, I'm out of here. Cosmo was right, we should have just beat it out of him.

Michelle in her "righteous teenage fury" will fly up to the third level shop to get her shopping bags.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 23, 2004)

Seeing Michelle angry, Lord think _Good thing we kept our mouth shut._


----------



## Agamon (Feb 23, 2004)

Sanjay grins as Michelle flies off.  "Fiery lass," he says both mockingly and with interest.  "Yeah, between the bad movie, 'Trigger-Happy, the Multi-Boy', and all of this chaos out here, I'm all for heading back to the institute," he adds, agreeing with the detective.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 23, 2004)

*Michelle*
You get upstairs and find that your bags are gone.  A shop owner nearby mentions the tall girl and boy picked them up some time ago.

*Restaurant*
"Well, so much for relishing the experience," detective Mendez says with a chuckle.  "But Tan can wear on anyone.  I didn't actually expect to gain any useful information from him.  There's a police van outside; everyone pile in.  I'll wait for the hot-head, then we can head back to EPIC HQ and come up with a plan once we have an idea where Mrs. Raynes is."

*Kevin*
You make it to the Crystal Palace alright.  It's an immense private scyscraper filled with expensive apartments.  The exterior is made of an strange glass that appears both semi transparent and exceedingly strong.  As you pull up in front, you can see the main floor is a gentleman's club called "The G Spot" that seems to be exceedingly popular.  The cab lets your duplicate out and drops you off a block away.

Your duplicate climbs the stairs to the main entry.  A doorman opens the door for him and he enters.  Inside, you see the front desk.  Elevators lie behind it, through a pair of scanning devices.  The foyer is decorated richly, with marble floors and tasteful paintings on the walls.

Behind the front desk is a man of average height and weight, with silver hair, dressed in a tuxedo.  His skin is a strange light blue.  He looks at you with silver eyes and you see he has a pair of small black horns protruding from his brow.

"Sir, can I help you?" he asks as you approach, his tone and body language practiced to give off equal parts of professionalism, skepticism and helpfulness.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 23, 2004)

Johan climbs aboard the van, carrying his shoppings with him.


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 23, 2004)

"I'm confused," X12 says to the detective.  "With access to psychics, especially with EPIC aiding this investigation, why not simply hold Mr. Tan for questioning and have a competent psychic or empath conduct the interrogation?"


----------



## Mule (Feb 23, 2004)

Randall climbs into the police van without comment.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 23, 2004)

"Psychic interrogation must be performed under medical supervision by three licensed Psychics and must be either agreed to by the subject or forced with a court order.  Tan wasn't going to agree, and getting the court order would probably take two to three years with Tan's lawyers fighting it.  Under normal circumstances, arranging the interrogation would only take three or four months.  I don't think we want to wait.  That's not to say a scan wouldn't be helpful, but Tan would likely press charges and sue if someone tried it on him against his will.

"Empath never could read Tan either; he has a strong mind.  Doesn't matter though.  Phone taps are still legal," he says with a grin.  "Tan will lead us right to Raynes and her captors.  I'm sure of it."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 23, 2004)

*Mall*
Lord enter the bus and site down next to Johan.

*Crystal Palace: Outside*

Kevin starts to looks around to see a spot where he can wait and not looking suspect.

OOC: What is around the Crystal Palace?

*Crystal Palace: Inside*
"Miss Mia Toan ask me to come join her here. I hope she lefts a message as she was waiting for me." say Stealer with all the social grace he can have and an innocent smile on his face. "My name is Lord, Kevin Lord.".


----------



## Calinon (Feb 23, 2004)

*Kevin in the Crystal Palace*
"Of course, sir," the manager says.  "Please step through the item scanner and mutant detection system.  I assure you both are quite harmless.  If your detected powers would provide a danger or threat to our members, or a possible security risk, you will be asked to wear a nullification and monitoring bracelet during your stay here."

*Kevin Outside*
You find an entry way to stand in of a closed shop.  The street is very busy still and nobody really pays you any mind.


----------



## buzzard (Feb 23, 2004)

John will board the van quietly. All this police talk has him way out of his depth, so he is just keeping quiet. 

buzzard


----------



## Velmont (Feb 23, 2004)

*Inside the Crystal Palace*
"I have no problem with that. I won't hide that I have the capacity to mimic powers. If you have read the news last years, you surely know it already. Does that can be of some harm?"

Stealer steps throught the scanner.

*Outside the Cristal Palace*
After waiting a moment in the doorway, Kevin decide that it will be better to wait inside a restaurant. He looks for one where there is a table empty next to a window. He sits down at the table and take a plate of sea food.


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 23, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Empath never could read Tan either; he has a strong mind.  Doesn't matter though.  Phone taps are still legal," he says with a grin.  "Tan will lead us right to Raynes and her captors.  I'm sure of it."





"For an officer of the law, and otherwise obviously mundane, you have an unexpected understanding of Empath's limitations and this man Tan."


----------



## Calinon (Feb 23, 2004)

*Those with Mendez*
"Hey, I'll take that as a compliment, kid," Mendez says with a wry grin.  "I know my job and know how to read people.  Wouldn't be much good if I didn't.  Maybe not as good as Empath does, but then again, she's not always right.  Emotions and facts aren't the same thing.  A person can be scared and hiding something and still not be guilty.

"I've had more run-ins with Tan than I like to remember, and he's like teflon.  Nothing sticks to that man.  Even when EPIC is working with me, we haven't been able to do more than have him in jail for a few days at a time."

Mendez rubs his eyes.  "Hopefully you all learned something from all that in the restaurant.  Detective work isn't always fun or easy, but you don't need special powers to do it.  Just patience and practice.  Some people need to learn the former first.  Speaking of which, what is taking that girl so long?"

*Kevin in the Crystal Palace*
Kevin passes through the scanner and both guards reading the scanner wrinkle their brow somewhat in confusion.  "Where are his clothes?" one asks.  "He looks like he's got some one, but the scanner can't see them."

Once you pass into the other scanning device, a red light flashes and a light beam scans you.  After a few moments, and with a light tingling in your skin, you exit the machine.  The blue skinned manager reads the output for a few minutes.

"Healing is fine, and regeneration.  Your illusion control is a security problem however, and all telepaths must have their powers nullified while here.  Many people are uncomfortable with these restrictions, but I assure you, these are mundane devices for tracking your movements within our complex and the nullification field will be neutralized once the wristband is removed."  He hands you a simple silver wristband that will clip over your wrist.  It has a simple hinge and he demonstrates how easy it is to get on and off.

*Kevin in the Restaurant*
You are just sitting down when your mental link lets you know they want to nullify the duplicate.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 23, 2004)

In Cristal Palace
"There is a little problem. Not i don't want to cooperate, but if you put that wristband, I will lost all those powers, as the wristband will nullify my mimic powers, and at the same times, all the ones I mimic, and that include my healing and regeneration. If I must lose those powers, I prefer just to stop my mimic on them instead of wearing that. 

But before letting go those powers, I would have a request. I would need new cloths, do you have some? The ones I am presently wearing are rags and I can't present myself to Miss Toan with it, at least, what remain of them. It would be insulting to present myself with such clothing. The only thing that make me well dress is my illusion powers.

And if you have some water so I can wash my face, it would be appreciated too. After I have clean myself, I will reenter the scanner. Is that will satisfy you?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 23, 2004)

"I'm sure at least one of the students at EPIC has a power that could make things 'stick' to Mr. Tan... probably sharp objects, but they'd stick, nonetheless."


----------



## Calinon (Feb 23, 2004)

*Those with Mendez*
"Hah, that'd be fun in and of itself now wouldn't it," Mendez says with a chuckle.

*Kevin Downtown*
"You have the ability to mimic others powers?  That too will require a mandatory use of the bracelet.  Also, I'm sorry sir, but was there something that indicated we were a clothing store?" the desk manager says without sounding snide or belittling.  

"If you are ill prepared to be received by Miss Toan, and are only 'wearing' an illusion, I suggest you browse one of the many fine clothing stores downtown New York has to offer, and return when you are more suitably dressed."

"Odd that the detection system indicated no ability to mimic powers at all.  We shall have to get it adjusted," he says to one of the guards.

He nods to the guards who move to escort you from the building.

"If you return, your bracelet shall be awaiting you," he says, putting the bracelet back behind his counter.  "I shall inform Miss Toan you shall be delayed."

"Sir, if you'll come this way," the guard says, not touching you or acting hostile, simply doing his job.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 23, 2004)

*Cristal Palace*
"Yes, please inform Miss Toan that I will be delayed, thanks." and Stealer get out of the Cristal Palace.

Kevin, in the restaurant, leave some money and get out as he sees Stealer getting out of the Cristal Palace. Stealer walks up the street, and Kevin join him.

"What happen?"

"They want to nullify me."

"Great! What we do?"

"Let's start by buying new cloths."

They both enter a shop and Kevin buy a new set of clothing. They get out and Kevin take his phone.

"Who do you call?"

"I don't know yet. Whatever we choose, EPIC will learn everything or Mia Toan will suspect us. Both give us much trouble." Kevin put his phone back. "With no risk, no glory, they told. Let's take that risk, and let show what I can really do!"

Stealer turn a corner before he dissapears for good. Kevin enter the Cristal palace and  go next to the men Stealer gave him an image with the telepathy power. "I am sorry to have to lost all those power, pretty hard to come by and try to mimic them, but I won<t make a lady wait more." and Kevin present his wrist.


----------



## Deva (Feb 23, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Open the door and back off," Carl says to the bouncer, tapping his gun on his pantleg, still holding the goon aloft. The huge bouncer does just that. "Raisa, stay out here and make sure nobody else comes in," Carl says. "And watch him or something," he says feigning concern unconvincingly, nodding at the bouncer.
> 
> You get the distinct impression he doesn't want you to come inside. You figure you know why.




Raisa pushes down on the bouncer's shoulder, forcing him to sit on the ground with his back against the wall of the club. "Just sit there and don't move, I don't feel like getting my hands dirty right now."

She waits anxiously a few minutes, pacing in front of the door and biting on her lower lip. In the back of her mind she can hear herself screaming to get the hell out of there, and her fingers reach for the pager Empath gave her that she has inside her pocket. The thought to call the woman passes in an instant when Raisa realizes the trouble she and Carl would be in. It was going to be bad enough that they had left the mall without telling anyone.

"Hurry up..." she mumbles to herself while she waits and paces. Though her curiosity was urging her to go inside, Raisa knows that no matter what's happening inside, she wanted nothing to do with it.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 23, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You get upstairs and find that your bags are gone.  A shop owner nearby mentions the tall girl and boy picked them up some time ago.




Great, just great. Michelle mutters to herself as she leaves the store. 

_This is turning into a bad day all around, where are those two anyways? They wouldn't have gone back with the other students so that means they should be around here somewhere, or that they left by a different means... Argh, they ditched me, I don't believe this. _ Michelle thinks as she attempts to take out her frustration by hitting the top railing with her hand.

Ouch, ouch, ouch,  she whines as she rubs her hand, it's obvious that the railing gave better then it received. Stupid railing.

With that she flys back towards the group touching down on the ground a few feet away from the detective. If your waiting for me, don't, I am going to find my own way back. Just letting you know so you don't have to worry about us kids. She tells the police man with a have sarcastic tone.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 23, 2004)

*Raisa*
The bouncer stays out of reach of Raisa. "Back off lady; I aint goin' in there. I like breathin." He makes no threatening moves, even though you see a gun inside his jacket.

You hear a humming and Carl's muffled voice. You can't really make out much of what's being said, but you hear him shout something like "And this is how we handle traitors!" You hear a loud _phwump phwump_ followed by the sound of something hitting the floor. There is the sound of much movement and several gunshots ring out, followed by more _phwump _sounds. The door opens a few moments later. You can't help but look in and you see the body of the goon you had in the alley lying face down in the pub, blood pooling around his head. Carl is wiping his gun barrel. You can't help but notice someone lying face down on the bar and a few others strewn about.

Carl pulls out a cigar cutter and tosses it on the body at his feet. "There's redemption. Pinkies. Box them up. Someone'll be by to pick them up shortly. If it isn't done when he arrives, or you hurt him, there is no place you can hide from me."

Carl calmly puts his gun away and takes his cell phone out. "Antonio, pick up a box of redemption at this sleezy pub down by Matty's would you? Thanks. Give them about ten. Yeah? Alright, I'll let him know." He hangs up and turns to the bouncer who is looking very pale.

"Antonio says you let him know something was going on, so you are in the good books." The bouncer lets out a noticeable sigh of relief. "Clean that garbage up quiet," he orders the bouncer.

"Let's go Raisa. Next stop is the G Spot. Tommy's club." He watches you as he tells you this.

*Kevin*
The manager nods as he escorts you through the machines again. "Ah, there we go. It is recording your powers more fully now." He places the wristband on, and all your powers vanish. He has you pass through the machine to make sure it has worked. "Excellent, sir. Here is the card to Miss Toan's level. If you'll step into the elevator there," he says, indicating the elevator, "and put the card in the slot inside, it will take you there. Please remember to keep your wristband on at all times or an alarm will sound and we'll have to send security to investigate. Have a good evening sir." 

He returns to his desk, and the guards return to their business.

_All powers go poofy. Technically, you could resist, but it'd be about 20 attempt and you're guaranteed you'll fail one roll. _

*With the Detective*
Michelle returns and gets a response different from she expected.  Mendez levels a calm and unnerving stare at her.  "There are two ways this can work," he says calmly and patiently.  

"Empath left me in charge of you.  That means if you really want to test my authority, you can leave.  Then I'll have three AWOL teens to deal with.  I'll make sure life is really difficult for you and you can get expelled from the school.  

"Or, you can smarten the heck up, realize you are part of a team that will shortly need you, calm yourself, get over your frustration and get in the van with everyone else.  It's totally up to you."

His stare is very unnerving.

"You might think that whole question period was a waste of time, but it's far from that.  Tan is the most annoying person I know.  He's got me as pissed off as you are a hundred times or more.  But Tan is going to slip up, phone his pals and lead us to Mrs. Raynes.  You don't want to be around for that?  Jeeze, even I want to gloat a little when I bust that annoying bastard."

"Door's to the left, lady.  Team's this way," he finishes, turning around and walking towards the exit and the van.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 24, 2004)

Kevin walks to the elevator and start to look at the wristband. _Is the same technology than in the train _ he tought. _If I still had the brain of Johan, I may had a clue... bah, alea jacta es as said the romans._


----------



## Deva (Feb 24, 2004)

There was no denying it now, Raisa had got in over her head - which at her height is saying something. 

Her face is even more pale than the bouncer's after seeing inside the pub and hearing Carl's instructions. She covers her mouth with her hand as the bile rises in her throat and she shakes her head trying not to burst into tears. "_*Meu Deus*_! You killed them!" 

Raisa stares at Carl, finally realizing just how little she knew her fellow student or what she had got herself into. Horrified she backs away from him, still shaking her head in disbelief. "You never said... This isn't how it was to happen! They weren't.... Meu Deus I helped you! _*Cabrão*_, I wanted to help you! To help your brother! But you never said...  This isn't how it was suppose to be!"

She backs away further, reaching inside her pocket and pressing the button on the pager."No more! You're on your own, _*amigo*_, I'm out!" The disgust, and fear,  is evident on her face as she turns and starts to walk away.


----------



## Elementor (Feb 24, 2004)

Speed Demon hops onto the bus with the others.


----------



## Agamon (Feb 24, 2004)

Sanjay enters the bus and finds a seat.  He watches the exchange between Mendez and Michelle.  _"Hell, this is better than a movie..."_ he thinks, wearing his usual goofy grin.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 24, 2004)

*Raisa*
"Raisa, stop," Carl says, concerned.  "Jeezes Raisa, stop!"  

You hear a _click_, then a familiar _phwump phwump_ followed by a _crack crack!_  You hear two bullets pass just past your arm and see the energy trails they leave, then see twin impacts on a plexiglass bus shelter just ahead and to your right.  The plexiglass cracks and blood sprays from the impact points, pouring down the side of the shelter and pooling on the ground.

"I think it's a goner," Carl says with a bit of tentative humor in his voice.

You can't help but notice that this side of the street is nearly completely empty.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 24, 2004)

Fine, whatever...  Michelle grumbles as she starts walking, she does however head towards the van, giving the other door a quick glance as she enters and sits down and starts to sulk.

And here I thought the army would be a pain in the ass. She says just loud enough for a certain person to hear if they were listening.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 24, 2004)

*In the Van/Bus*
"Hey, I sound nothing like my old drill sergeant," Mendez laughs as he gets into the driver seat.  He fires up the van and soon you driving onto the freeway towards the institute.  The drive goes by quickly, with Mendez telling what you come to believe are tall tales of his involvement with EPIC.  It gets to the point where it's a game of fact or fiction on his stories, and he challenges you to find the flaws in his stories.  It's more than a little of a lesson, but one that is both enjoyable and lets the drive pass quickly.

In only twenty minutes you pull up to the EPIC gates.  Mendez clicks a button on his pager and the gates swing open.  Instead of taking you to your dorms, he pulls up in front of the institute itself.

"Pile out gang, and lets hit the War Room.  You're in for a treat," he says with a grin.  He leads you into the HQ and down a few halls you've never been permitted in.  You see Grandmother, Anna and Jackson standing outside a set of huge double doors with the EPIC logo emblazoned across it.

"Jesus Mendez, you are getting fat," Grandmother says cheerfully as Mendez leads you towards the HQ. (_that is Hey-suse, not a religious reference)  _"I have not seen you in ages," she says, giving the detective a motherly hug.

"I think your eyes are tricking you," he responds with good humor.

"Perhaps, but not so much that I can't see Carl and Raisa are missing," she says with concern.

"We'll track them in the war room.  Is everything there that we'll need?"

"Of course dear.  Though Thunder will be sad that he didn't get to give them out.  I have to get back to the dorms and check on the rest of the students.  This is Anna and Jackson.  They'll be joining you," she says.  "Glad to see you all are safe and sound," Grandmother says before Pooky, who had been lying unnoticed on the grass nearby runs up, barks and both vanish in a puff of smoke.

Mendez shakes his head and turns to you.  "That dog freaks me out," he says with a chuckle as he pushes the doors open.

*The War Room*
You are presented with an amazing sight.  A two tier room with banks of computers, a huge table with what appears to be a holistic mapping system and a myriad of devices familiar and foreign greet you.  It is quite possibly one of the most highly advanced system of computers you have seen, and the room is spotless.  The left wall draws your attetion.

Along the wall are small rooms, each with a familiar name above it.  There are rooms for each of the EPIC members, and within you say their uniforms and gear hanging, at least the gear not in use.  Farther down the wall are many other unlit rooms.

"Nothing quite like stealing Thunder's thunder once in a while," Mendez says as he flips a switch on the wall, lighting the rooms up.  Your names appear over the rooms, and within you see black uniforms with EPIC blazoned on the chest, custom made for each of you (even those not present).  Each room has an opaque glass sliding door with a latch, for privacy when changing.

_Think X-men type goodies._

The general response is an excited "COOL!" especially after Dara projects it loudly enough to make you all wince as she dashes over to her room.  "COOL!" she repeats vocally.

"Take a look, kids.  I was hoping for one, but they said I had to shed some pounds first.  I'll try to locate your two missing friends.  I hope I remember how to work this thing," he mutters, approaching the large table.

_Some time later..._

Mendez finally remembers what he's doing and pushes a button at the table computer terminal.  A 3D map of NYC appears.  "Locate EPIC pagers within the city," he says.  The image turns and twists, settling on downtown.  Two dots near each other show Raisa and Carl, and two others show Kevin... and Kevin. (_This takes a few minutes)_

"Hey, Kevin.  Care to explain this?" he says, calling over to Kevin and drawing most of your attention back to him.

Kevin turns and answers by suddenly vanishing, his bag dropping to the ground.  Mendez, along with the rest of you save Johan, is surprised.

"What the... where did he go!" Mendez exclaims with a none-to-pleased look.


----------



## Deva (Feb 24, 2004)

Her jaw rigid, her heart pounding against her chest, Raisa fights to keep from shaking and grips her hands into fists so tight her knuckles turn white. The pager that had been in her hand crumbles against the force of her grip. She could have sworn Carl had shot her when she first heard the shots fired, but looking at the fluid running down the cracked glass of the bus shelter she feels herself getting furious.

"Fakes..." She hisses, desperately trying to keep from pummelling him where he stands. She looks over her shoulder at him, narrowing her eyes in an angry glare. "Is this some kind of joke? Thought you'd have a little fun with the _*estrangeiro*_? (Translation: Foreigner) A little game of 'let's see what this freak will do'?"

She turns to face him finally, taking a few steps back toward him. "Well let me tell you, _*mèl*_ , I'm not amused." Seeing the look on his face she sighs and relaxes a little, convincing herself that he's telling the truth now and that he really didn't kill anyone - though subconsciously she still had her suspicions. "Sorry for spazzing out, but you freaked me out a little. So, sorry. Anyway, This GSpot - and even one snide comment on the name of the place from you and I will hurt you- where is it an how long to get there?"


----------



## Calinon (Feb 24, 2004)

*Raisa*
"Car-uhl," Carl says, pointing to himself.  "My name is Car-uhl.  Mel is the dude I smoked with a blood capsule," Carl says straight faced and slowly.  You can't quite tell if he's joking.

"Your not strange anyway."  Ok, he isn't joking.  "Well, not for someone who is nearly as tall as I am and can lift a bus.  Take a look," carl says, pointing down the street and across it as he holsters his gun.  You look, and down the way you were going, you see a huge neon sign that announces "The G Spot" and gives no illusion to it being anything other than a high class strip club.  It's situated beneath a huge glass skyscraper.  Over the skyscraper main entry, you can just make out the words "Crystal Palace Apartments."

"Your reaction really sold that stunt.  Wish I could have seen those guys faces," he says as he starts heading at a casual stroll down the street towards the club.  "So I hear you dance," Carl says and you notice his force field is up.  He's fighting to keep a smirk off his face.


----------



## Deva (Feb 25, 2004)

His joking around eases her nerves even more and she walks beside him. " Yea, I da-"  Raisa stops herself as it finally registers what he was getting at. She returns the smirk, and even though she sees the forcefield up she still slugs him in the arm. "_*Cuzão!*_ Let's just get this over with and then maybe we'll see about a private show later."

_OOC: Because of the forcefield, she won't pull her punch _


----------



## Elementor (Feb 25, 2004)

Guys!  Check me out!!

Vince steps out of his booth with his new super-duds on.  Even my wings fit!!!  He is pointedly ignoring the fact that Kevin has vanished since Kevin always seems to be hiding in Vince's blindspot anyways......


----------



## Agamon (Feb 25, 2004)

"Now that's some sweet gear!" Sanjay exclaims as he enters the area with his name to try the uniform on.  He emerges checking himself out before putting his own shades on and smiling.  "Damn, I look good in black."

As Kevin disappears, Sanjay pulls the shades down his nose and glances around in confusion.  "Disappears when he's catching heck?  He's gotta teach me to do that..."


----------



## buzzard (Feb 25, 2004)

"Well this is kinda cool."   Says John as he moves up to inspect his duds. He starts to pull on them to make sure they stretch- a lot. "Hope these things have a lot of give. I'd hate to get a bit to big for my britches if you know what I mean"

He then moves into the alcove and changes into the unform. 
"Kinda snazzy. Anything special about these things that we should know?"

buzzard


----------



## Velmont (Feb 25, 2004)

*At the base*

Lord follow the group and take his suit.

"Nice outfit, remember the style of a designer... but which one?"

When he see the spots representing Kevin on the board, he starts to feel uneasy.

_I need to buy a little more time._

Then, suddenly, he see one of the spots dissapearing, and the other entering the palace. He looks at Mendez, and remark that he doesn't seem to saw the spot disspearance.

_What is he doing? Is he going himself? I have no time to lose..._

Looking at Mendez, "Forget the second..." . At that moment, Lord dissapears and his bag fall on the ground...


----------



## Mule (Feb 25, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> and a myriad of devices familiar and foreign greet you.  It is quite possibly one of the most highly advanced system of computers you have seen




Randall will let out a low whistle upon entering the room, "This is cool..."  He is in shock when he sees his name emblazoned above one of the little rooms, "WOW!"  But rather than rush to check it out, Randall starts wandering about the room, poking and prodding all the elaborate gizmos, "I wonder what all this stuff does?".  He tests out a seat at the giant table, "so this is what it must feel like to be a part of the EPIC team."


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 25, 2004)

X12 goes into the changing room, where you hear some shuffling around, a few muffled curses... a bit more shuffling around... and then opens the door, dressed in his normal clothes.

"No way," he says.  "Not on your life.  I'd rather dress in a pink tutu than in that black body stocking."


----------



## Calinon (Feb 25, 2004)

*Raisa*
You punch Carl and he goes into, and through, a brick wall. He emerges a few moments later, hot-dog in hand, and keeps walking towards the club. With the streets busy, it's about a five minute walk, what with waiting at crosswalks and such.

"Lets find the back way in," Carl says, heading for another side of the skyscraper housing the club in its bottom level. "Something tells me we don't want to walk right in announced."

*The War Room*
Vince turns, showing off his wings. He hits Jackson with his wings, startling him. The boy inflates and bounces off against the wall, slamming back into Vince and sending them both tumbling.

Tara emerges from her cubicle tugging at the leather of her outfit. "Blech. This is all clingy." Her insectoid arms and wings have been accounted for.

"And horrible stitching! Somebody needs a lesson in current fashions," complains Dara. "And it makes Sanjay's ass look huge!" she says, giggling.

You notice that Anna hasn't gone to her cubby. Instead, she clicks her belt and black armor plates start covering her body from foot to head, with a _clink clink clink clink_ very rapidly. As it reaches her neck she stands up from her wheelchair and the plates forms metal headgear. The faceplate is well, faceless, save for the red slash of an eye hole. "I'm ready," she says, her voice somehow projected somewhat metallicly through the battlesuit. "I love this thing," she says as she tests the jets out, lifting off the ground a bit. You see EPIC is inset in gold on the back of her suit.

Cosmo comes out of his room shortly after. He looks around and laughs when he sees Sanjay sporting the same sunglasses he is. "Hey, I can't believe they actually put "Goat Boy" down the back of Vinces' suit," he says with a grin.

"Can it guys, and someone explain how Kevin was in three places at once, but now is nearly to the penthouse of the Crystal Palace Apartments?" he exclaims, slamming his palm into the table, looking around the room at the group.

*Crystal Palace Apartments*
Kevin enters the elevator and puts the card into the slot. A short few moments later, the elevator is shooting upward. It's on the outer wall of the building, providing him with an interesting view of the surrounding area. About a minute later, the elevator stops and the doors open into a small foyer with a single door. There are a pair of well dressed body guards outside the door.

"Mister York," one says professionally. "Miss Toan has been expecting you."

The other opens the door for you. From outside, you get a view of an open living room, and Mrs. Raynes sitting in a high backed chair quietly. She looks up but you lose sight of her when Mr. Murphy steps infront of the doorway, blocking your view.

"Took your fricken' time, kid," Murphy says gruffly. "And here we charged the electro-batons up just for you."

You feel two sharp stings, one in your back and one in your neck as electricity courses through your body, numbing you. Murphy grabs you around the throat, and the electricity surrounds his hand and arm, but he ignores it completely.

"You are really lowerin' your standards, Mia," Murphy calls out as you start to black out. "Where you want the kid?"

_Surprise attacks, both hit. Saves of 14 and 17. You can use a re-roll, your last, if you wish. It's non-lethal damage. Murphy grapples you successfully, winning an opposed grapple roll with an 18 versus 10._


----------



## Calinon (Feb 25, 2004)

*War Room*
"Body sock?" Cosmo asks, then starts to laugh.  "Try opening the drawer beneath that one!  Oh my god... that's just the underwear to keep the leather from chafing!"

"Um," Tara says.  "I'll um... be right back," she says turning bright red as she goes back into her room.

"That explains the clinginess I'm thinking," Dara says with another giggle.


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 25, 2004)

"With the leather, maybe... just the stocking made me think of the Chippendales," X12 says.

"Hopefully, they thought far enough ahead to make mine with short sleeves."


----------



## Mimic (Feb 25, 2004)

There is nothing better than tight, black leather to cheer a girl up. Michelle says as she exits her cubicle, she spins slowly to show off her new outift for everyone around her.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Can it guys, and someone explain how Kevin was in three places at once, but now is nearly to the penthouse of the Crystal Palace Apartments?" he exclaims, slamming his palm into the table, looking around the room at the group.




Seems pretty simple to me detective, Michelle says as she walks towards the main group of students, it would seem that Kevin duplicated himself and went off adventuring on his own. Now I don't know why he would, but I am pretty sure one of us here knows more than the others...
She turns her head and looks directly at Johan and gives him a big smile.
Isn't that right Johan?

(OOC: I figure that Michelle is smart enough to put 2 and 2 together, if not let me know and I will edit)


----------



## Velmont (Feb 25, 2004)

_A trap, and as big as the grand canyon..._

"You should learn how to great your visitor, Murphy!" say Kevin as he try to takeout his wristband.

"You need a lesson of courtesy." If I doen't have my wristband, I try to mimic Murphy's powers and feats.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 25, 2004)

*Crystal Palace Apartments*
_Unfortunately, you were surprised.  I'm assuming you don't want to use your hero point right now.  You will start stunned and grappled.  That being said, you can still do your action soooo..._

Murphy nearly casually hoists Kevin up by the neck and carries him inside.  Now facing the door, Kevin sees the guards smirk as they close the door.

"Oh, be a dear and put him in my play-room, Murphy," Mia Toan calls from a nearby room.

Murphy ignores Kevin as he struggles to, and manages to, remove his bracelet.  "Might want to call the desk," Murphy says, shaking Kevin by the neck.  "Little punk got his wristband off.  Don't want the cops here," he says with a grin.

"Already taken care of," Mia Toan says as she exits the room.  She is dressed in some sort of flexible body armor.  It apears to be made of a single piece of metallic cloth, hugging her body tightly.  She has a sword strapped over her back.  "So good to see you again, Kevin," she says sweetly, though her look sends shivers down your spine.

Murphy maintains his chokehold and carries you into another room.  You grip his wrists to try to relieve some of the pressure and realize he has no powers whatsoever.  He has some serious training though, some of which you absorb, and some of which you are unsure what it is even for.  Murphy laughs at you.

"Sorry to disappoint ya, kid," he laughs gruffly as he carries you into the 'play-room.'  "I thought I was being a nice host by not killing you when you showed up.  Guess you can't please everyone!"

The room has fifteen foot ceilings and various contraptions it looks are used for something deviant or deadly; maybe both.  Whips, knives, chains, hoses and other less pleasant items hang on racks along the outer walls.  The floor is hardwood, and from your angle, you see no windows and only the one door.  Murphy carries you into the center of the room and slams you down onto the table.  With one hand pinning you, he fastens first one arm, then the other, straight out from your body with metal shackles, then repeats the process with your legs, straightening them and fastening them securely.

"Nice knowin' ya kid," Murphy says, leaving the room.

"Just make sure none of his friends followed him," Mia says to Murphy.  "We're going to have such fun," you hear Mia say as the door closes.  "I'm so glad you came alone.  You are alone, aren't you?"

_You get the wristband off once you aren't stunned.  Murphy maintains his grapple, inflicting a stun hit by shaking you.  You duplicate his feats, but fail to break his grapple.  You are then strapped to a metal table in a scary ass room with a psychopath._

_Feats:  Immunity (super) to radiation, Attack focus (unknown), Improved critical (unknown), Penetrating attack (super) unknown weapon, Power attack, Takedown attack, Take the fall (bear the brunt of an attack on another)_

_The (unknown) bits mean its relating to a weapon you have no knowledge of, but once you actually see it, you'll know that's what it is.  And I don't want to ruin the surprise   You also don't get one of his feats, because it is impossible to duplicate being that it relies on people he knows that you don't have pull with.  You do realize, however, that he feels confident he'll never get sent to prison._

*The War Room*
"Duplication!?  For the love of..." Mendez says, cursing up a storm.  He grabs his electronic pad and starts fumbling around trying to connect it to the map somehow.  "Fricken' high tech crap!  Anyone know how to download a map into this thing?  And you!" he says, pointing at Johan.  "You better come clean with what you know or I'll bust your rear for interfering in an investigation and pissing me off!"

You can see Mendez is getting more and more frustrated by the unanticipated and rather foolhardy events.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 25, 2004)

*OoC:* Always! Things always happen when I don't have time to be at the boards. Sheesh... 

*IC:* "An interesting outfit, I would say" is what comes out of Johan after he changes. 
When Kevin's duplicate disappears, he nods.
"Kevin thought that with the combined powers of Randall, X12 and myself, he would be able to extract information out of Ms. Toan. He set up the meeting within an hour instead of tomorrow. They agreed to meet at the Crystal Palace. Kevin said that I should do what I thought best if I didn't hear of him in two hours, or if his duplicate disappeared."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 25, 2004)

Kevin try to force his shackles, but it seems useless (OOC: suppose I can't made the roll). Then, he hit hard his head on the table, with a look of someone angry at itself.

"And what do you want from me. I am dumb enough to come here without telling it to anyone. I can't see a trap as big as the Pacific Ocean and I can even think you were telling the truth from the start. SO what do you expect from me? The money of my father? Some information about EPIC?"


----------



## Deva (Feb 25, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Raisa*
> You punch Carl and he goes into, and through, a brick wall. He emerges a few moments later, hot-dog in hand, and keeps walking towards the club. With the streets busy, it's about a five minute walk, what with waiting at crosswalks and such.
> 
> "Lets find the back way in," Carl says, heading for another side of the skyscraper housing the club in its bottom level. "Something tells me we don't want to walk right in announced."




"I can always make us a door," She offers sarcastically, but follows him around the building.  "Now, I don't want to doubt the fear of god you seriously put in those goons back there, but don't you think they'd call Tommy G by now? What I'm saying is, no matter which way we go in, they're probably expecting us."


----------



## Calinon (Feb 25, 2004)

*The Crystal Palace Penthouse*
Mia's laughter is musical in response to your question. "Oh dear boy," she says, leaning over so her face is over yours, her hair tied back in a ponytail that drops beside your head. "As long as your blood," she says, jabbing a needle into your arm, making you squirm, "doesn't turn a certain light a certain color," she pulls the needle free. "Then I expect you to die painfully and slowly."

She kisses you passionately and breaks it as suddenly as it began. She holds metal tube up in front of your eyes and puts a vial of blood into it. Five lights along the cylinder light up as the blood is apparently tested.

Yellow.

"I do hope your friends arrive soon."

Yellow.

"You won't be much good as bait if they don't come."

Yellow.

"And I'm so hoping to get samples from all of them."

Yellow.

"You should hope for green," she says with a feral grin.

Red.

"Looks like we have a winner! Me! Isn't that wonderful news?"

_You actually CAN break the chains, on a natural DC 30 check, or if you can't make that, a natural 20. And I will be rolling regularly as you try to escape._

*Outside the Crystal Palace*
"Oh, they'll be ready. And they'll probably have guns," Carl adds. "And pit traps that drop us into vats of acid! I don't know about you, but if those goons are the best Tommy G has, I'm not really scared."

You round the corner and see a parkade leading down.

"That looks promising," Carl says.

*Elsewhere*
Staring past steepled fingers, the man, face wreathed in shadow, gazes into the fire burning in the hearth. Nearby, a huge man, machine parts augmenting his human ones, taps on a metallic arm, a video screen retreating into it and vanishing beneath a panel.

"Headsman says they have one already. Dazzler will test him and eliminate him if needed. He seemed confident that the rest of the students would arrive to attempt to rescue their companion. Fools."

"Teenagers," the shadowed figure responds. "Inexperienced. Compassionate. But powerful, and potentially useful. They should be simple enough to turn to our cause. One already has."

"Not that powerful."

"They thwarted Split. Twice now, even when he had our considerable resources behind him, and the help of his sister. Is Ghost in place?"

"Yes, sir," the cybornetic man responds. "Sir, one of Split's doubles is under guard in hospital. He's a risk. Should I have Mason..."

"No. Not yet. Give Split a chance to remedy the situation first. We may need to use him as bait anyway, should Dazzler and Headsman fail. Now leave me. I must meditate."


----------



## Deva (Feb 26, 2004)

Adrenaline courses through her veins, the idea - and stupidity - of going against a Mob boss just the two of them put her on edge. Raisa is tense and alert, like a jaguar on the hunt, ready to pounce at anything that moves. "Idea. In all vanishing acts or tricks done by magicians, they all do the same thing. Distract the audience with one hand while hide whatever it is they're hiding with the other."

She can see the question on Carl's face and chuckles. "I give them something the distract them at one end while you sneak in the other. And in this place, I think there's only one thing that's going to work."

Raisa takes the tie out of her hair, shaking her head to give the auburn strands an untamed look and lets it fall around her shoulders. She unbuttons her jacket, shrugging it off, and smoothes out the black satin boustier she wears beneath. She tosses the jacket at Carl and smirks. "They know you and will only know a vague discription of me. I'll give them something else to look at so they're not paying attention to what I look like. Let's see if they're taking amateurs tonight at the G Spot. Gimme five minutes and I'll have them eating out of the palm of my hands."

With a wink she hurries back around the front of the Crystal Palace building, heads for the entrance to the club. Wearing a sultry smile on her face she approaches the bouncer. "The taxi drivers in this city are useless," She purrs, pouring on the charm. "My boss sends me over for a special show for Tommy G and they drop me off at the wrong club."  She presses in closer to the bouncer, giving him a very good view of her cleavage, and runs her fingers up and down his arm. "How about it, handsome? Let a girl in?"


----------



## Velmont (Feb 26, 2004)

"Well, if you are waiting to see my friends, you'll wait long. I have no friends. If you talk about that bunch of losers at EPIC, well, they may come, and why should I care? A band of youngster who want to do some good. They don't even see the potential of being EPIC."

OOC: If she try a Sense Motive, well, it is exactly what Kevin is thinking of EPIC.

Kevin continu to try to force his bounds.

"And you are pathetic, because you are just a psychotic girl which is manipulated by somone else."


----------



## Mimic (Feb 26, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Fricken' high tech crap!  Anyone know how to download a map into this thing?!"




Trying to hide a smirk, Michelle will walk up to the detective and take the data pad and attempt to download the map onto it (computers: 12 electronics: 12)
Here detective, let me try. This might be a lucky break for us, Mrs Raynes might be with whoever Kevin is with.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 26, 2004)

*The G Spot*
Carl raises an eyebrow.  "Uh, ok," he says as she wanders off.  He shakes his head and heads into the parkade.

The door man, a middle aged man of oriental heritage seems somewhat unphased by the approach.  Professionally, he puts you to arms length and looks you up and down.  The two bouncers, huge muscled, clean shaven men, one caucasian and one african-american, leer.  You notice the door man has a tatoo of a rose on the back of his hand.

"Wait here," he orders, and he goes into the club.  He returns a few minutes later.

"Alright.  He's up on the second level.  Go on in, head up the stairs to the right," he says, and the bouncers let you past and in.

The club is like nothing you've ever seen.  Everything is brighter, flashier and louder than anything you've seen on TV.  The music makes it nearly impossible to hear, the lights dazzle you and there are probably two hundred men inside.  There's a central dancing stage, though you are pretty sure that what they are doing doesn't actually qualify as dancing.  Women in various stages of undress deliver drinks, are giving private dances and are on stage.  

You can't find the stairs.

You are soon disoriented as people bump into you.  You gather more stares and leers from men nearby.  Someone touches you in an overly familiar way, and you can't tell who.  It happens repeatedly as you try to find the stairs.

Finally, you spot the stairs, quite a ways from where you are.  Panic is setting in as you pass through the crowd and men paw and grope quite openly at you.  Two bouncers, average sized oriental men, bar your path up the stairs.  You are looking rather disheveled upon reaching them.  Both look you up and down, then look at each other.  When they turn back to you, you notice some serious doubt on their faces.

"You, are a stripper?" one asks.

"You are out of your element here, woman," the other says.

Neither seem inclined to let you up the stairs.

*Crystal Palace Penthouse*
"Pathetic?  Manipulated!  Psychopath!?" Mia Toan screams, slapping you hard enough make your ears ring.  In anger, she pulls a chain nearby and it stretches your arms out until you hear a pop.  "When I'm through, you'll beg me to kill you," she hisses at you.  "Did that hurt?"

Oddly enough, it didn't.

The door bursts open and Murphy steps in.  "One of 'em is here, down in the G-Spot.  The tall brazilian one, Sho says."

"Wonderful.  Tell Sho to handle her, and to get a blood sample.  And suit up; the rest will arrive soon."  Murphy leaves and closes the door.

"Did you hear that?  They are already here for you.  A bit more loyal than you expected?  Maybe you _do_ have some friends."  She sighs and pulls out her sword.  "That means our time will have to be cut short."  She leaps up onto the table, straddling you, and slices down with her sword.  You feel the blades edge draw across your skin after cutting through your shirt.  She reaches down and rips the remnants of your shirt off.  Looking down, you can see a welt from neck to waist down the center of your torso, but she never broke the flesh.

"Gawd I'm good," she says, hopping down.  She walks down to the head of the table and punches you in the side of the face, snapping your head to the side.  "And I'm nobody's pawn!" she shrieks suddenly at you.  "You EPIC brats interfering may cost me my ransom for Raynes, but I'll make it up with blood samples.  Control me?  Hah!  Now lets play."

She puts her fingers on your temples and you start to feel strange.

_The 'pop' you heard was not your bones, but part of the restraints giving way.  Your right arm is a bit loose, and you can feel that when you tug on it, you also pull on your left arm.  Looking to your right, you see one of the links of chain very slightly seperated on the bottom._


----------



## Velmont (Feb 26, 2004)

> *Crystal Palace Penthouse*
> "Pathetic?  Manipulated!  Psychopath!?" Mia Toan screams, slapping you hard enough make your ears ring.  In anger, she pulls a chain nearby and it stretches your arms out until you hear a pop.  "When I'm through, you'll beg me to kill you," she hisses at you.  "Did that hurt?"




"You know you can do better, baby!" say Kevin with a big smile.



> "Did you hear that?  They are already here for you.  A bit more loyal than you expected?  Maybe you _do_ have some friends."  She sighs and pulls out her sword.  "That means our time will have to be cut short."  She leaps up onto the table, straddling you, and slices down with her sword.  You feel the blades edge draw across your skin after cutting through your shirt.  She reaches down and rips the remnants of your shirt off.  Looking down, you can see a welt from neck to waist down the center of your torso, but she never broke the flesh.




Kevin start to laugh. "Raisa? She wasn't even there at the mall when Split was there. She has no chance to have a clue about me here. Anyone else, I don't say, but Raisa..." and he continue to laugh. "I love to see how blind you are, lovely girl!"



> "Gawd I'm good," she says, hopping down.  She walks down to the head of the table and punches you in the side of the face, snapping your head to the side.  "And I'm nobody's pawn!" she shrieks suddenly at you.  "You EPIC brats interfering may cost me my ransom for Raynes, but I'll make it up with blood samples.  Control me?  Hah!  Now lets play."




"Continue like that, and I'll die because I laugh too much. So, explain me why you are doing Split's job now?"



> She puts her fingers on your temples and you start to feel strange.




Kevin laughing start to fade as the feeling grow. He try first to mimic Mia and then try to have one hand loose.


----------



## Deva (Feb 27, 2004)

With every pinch, every grope, Raisa bites back the urge to turn around and tear off the hands that dares touch her. In a matter of seconds, her brilliant idea had not only dimmed but she began to question the sanity of splitting up from Carl. She was so totally out of her element.... _Way to go Rai. When are you going to learn that smarts aren't your best assest. Stick to what you're good at, being the brainless muscle._

As she moves the the throngs of men she finally began to understand the reasoning behind the legends and myths of the ancient Amazons. Men were only good for one thing, and with modern medicine and technology the way it was, even that was debatable. D'Oiropatas, literally translating to Man Killers,  took on a whole new meaning for her as she finally made her way through the crowd and approached the stairs.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "You, are a stripper?" one asks.
> 
> "You are out of your element here, woman," the other says.
> 
> Neither seem inclined to let you up the stairs.





She smooths out the satin of the boustier, and rans a hand over her dishevelled hair. _Body, not brains..._"I may not be yet, but I hope to be." Raisa giggles playfully, twisting a piece of hair around her finger, and smiles innocently at the two men. "See, I was told to come here and see Tommy G about an audition, see if he thought I had what it takes to maybe one day dance for him, and the oriental guy outside said I was to come here and go upstsairs, and these are the only stairs I could find so here I am!" She swallows the urge to bash their heads together and giggles again. "But if you don't want me to go up there, that's ok. Can you tell Mr. G that I was here at least and why I left? K? Thanks!"


----------



## Elementor (Feb 27, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Trying to hide a smirk, Michelle will walk up to the detective and take the data pad and attempt to download the map onto it (computers: 12 electronics: 12)
> Here detective, let me try. This might be a lucky break for us, Mrs Raynes might be with whoever Kevin is with.




Yeah this thing doesnt look too hard.  Vince will attempt to assist Michele in discovering how to use the item.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 27, 2004)

If the two can't get the thing working, Johan will take a crack at it.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 27, 2004)

*The War Room*
The download from exceedingly high teck and high capacity computer to electronic data organizer proves more difficult than you thought.  The first problem turns out to be finding a patch cord as the wireless data ports are not compatable.  Luckily Vincent manages to find some in a drawer nearby.  Between Johan and Michelle, they manage to compress the data and manage to get it downloaded into the pad.

_DC 30, becomes DC 25 with the proper patch cord after a successful DC 15 search by Vince.  Michelle ends up assiting Johan, and they succeed._

As they do that, Mendez accesses the main computer, leading you to realize how much trust the man has been given by the EPIC members.  You see him access a vehicles directory and an interesting looking hover van.  He highlights the van and types something on a keyboard.  Over the van, a box pulses that says "En route."

He takes the pad without a word and accesses the map.  "Great, that'll do it.  Lets roll, before your friends get in any trouble."

He leads you all outside where a black hover van is now floating by the van you arrived in.  It's streamlined and appears armored.  EPIC is emblazoned across the hood and sides, and across the back doors.  "Hop in," Mendez says.  "I have to get my gear from my van."

He climbs in the driver seat a few moments later, and you see an armored vest under his suit jacket as he puts a shotgun into a holder beside him.  A female voice speaks as he closes the door.

"Welcome, Detective Mendez," it says as the controls adjust themselves to him.  "Have you put on weight?"

He grumbles slightly and nails the accellerator, and the van lurches off, lights flashing and siren screaming, roaring towards the gates.  It's a white knuckled ride.  Even Vince is impressed with the speed, especially when Mendez sends the van careening off the raised Interstate before the exit, using the van's jets to effect a successful, if bumpy, landing on a downtown street.  You hear cars screech to a halt around you as the van suddenly appears in their midst.  Moments later, the van slides to a halt outside the Crystal Palace Apartments.  You see a gentleman's club called the G-Spot takes up the bottom floor of the building, and has a huge line-up outside.

"Gather round," Mendez says as he looks at the map.  Those looking over his shoulder see him home in on Kevin's signal.  A second later, it stops.  "Crap!" he exclaims, looking up.  He looks unsure a moment, as if arguing with himself.  He flips through the map, finding both Raisa and Carl.  It appears they are both in the strip-club!

"Screw procedure.  Randall, Johan and Dara, you are with me.  We'll get Raisa and Carl.  Everyone else, get to Kevin in the penthouse!  Mrs. Raynes is likely in there too, so be careful!" he orders as he heads for the strip-club.  "And stay in communication!" he calls back, turning and pointing to his EPIC symbol on his chest armor.

*The G-Spot*
Another two bouncers is standing behind you when you turn around.

"You must think we are stupid, girl," a guard behind Raisa says.  "Lee already told us why you were here," he says.  You figure Lee must be the door man.  "Search her," he says.  The two bouncers do just that, patting you down for anything dangerous.  One rifles through your purse.  He hands it back to you, nods to the man who was talking, and the two new bouncers simply walk off.

"Alright, lets go," he says, leading you up the stairs, his partner behind you.  You notice another pair of bouncers take up position at the stairs when they leave.

You get to the second level and see a table of high class people of oriental heritage sitting at a table.  At the back of the table, a beautiful woman sits, clinging to the arm of an Italian man in a fine suit.  The man has a vacant stare and no expression on his face.  Both escorting guards stop at the top of the stairs.  You walk towards the table.  Behind the table is an extremely dark alcove stretching five feet to either side of the table.  A quick count gives you 10 people in front of you, including the Italian and the oriental woman, and at least 2 behind you, but you have a feeling the darkness is not empty.

"Hello," the woman says kindly.  You notice a transparent screen up here is keeping most of the noise of downstairs out.  "Say hello, Tommy."

The Italian man's expression doesn't change, but he drones, "Hello, Tommy."

"Isn't he sweet," the woman says, all kindness gone from her voice.  "I think you lost something, Raisa Da Cruz," she says icily.  Carl suddenly falls out of the darkness, hitting the floor with a thud, shivering.  A figure composed wholly of darkness walks from the darkened alcove, handing a vial of blood to the woman who drops it in a metal cyllinder.

"I wonder what is so important about this blood?" she muses calmly.  "Not that it matters.  Money is money."  The cylinder has five lights that beging to glow.  Yellow, yellow, yellow, yellow, red.

"Well, it's not Whisper's blood.  How about yours?" she asks, a feral grin on her face.  She snaps her fingers and all the men around the table stand up, the shadowed individual flowing around the room and out of your sight, even though you were watching him.  "I suggest you submit.  You are far outmatched here."

*Crystal Palace Penthouse*
Mia shivers and releases you as she feels your power invade her.  "Sneaky boy.  Did you get what you wanted?" she asks, unconcerned.  Something rattles on the ground as she steps on the the remnants of your shirt.

"What's this?" Mia says, picking it up.  "Oh, how wonderful!  A tracking device!"  As she examines the device you realize is your pager, you try to figure out what her powers you mimced are.  

It seems to be able to amplify and dull the senses of whoever is affected, to extreme levels.  You don't think you can use them on yourself, but only on others.  You get a sick feeling as you realize this is why the room seems brighter, sounds muffled and your sense of touch has been amplified to the extreme.  Your head starts to hurt as you gain the knowledge and you realize you cannot hold all the power.  You groan as your brain feels like its on fire.

_Backlash.  Damage save is 19, successful.  You gain the follwoing feats, and powers at your mimic rank._

_Feats:  Attack finesse, dodge, improved initiative.
​__Powers:  Alter Senses - touch (flaw: others only, extra: sight, extra: hearing, extra: taste/smell)_

_You can affect the senses, either positively or negatively, of a person you touch.  You continue to affect the senses until you stop sustaining the power._

_Touch_
_You may make the target immune to pain up to your power rank.  All lethal hits are treated as stun hits, while stun hits are completely ignored.  In addition, damage save DC's are reduced by the power rank.  Once the power wears off, the target makes a DC10 plus hits that would have been taken without this power damage save and is affected as if it were a normal damage save._

_You may enhance the target's sense of touch to painful levels.  The level of all damage done to the target is increased by the power level while under this effect._

_Sight_
_You may enhance the targets vision to super-human limits, granting him telescopic sight, darkvision, all-around vision, penetrating vision, truesight or the ability to see invisible, one benefit at a time.  The target also gains a benefit to sight based spot checks_

_You may reduce the target's vision, rendering him completely blind as if affected by a dazzle at the power rank._

_Hearing_
_You may enhance the targets hearing to super-human levels, granting him ultra-hearing, radio-hearing, blind sight, bonus' to spot checks revolving around hearing, one at a time.  The target also gains a benefit to hearing based spot checks._

_You may completely deafen a person as if affected by a dazzle at the power rank._

_Scent and taste_
_You may enhance the targets sense of smell to super-human levels, giving him scent (super), immunity to gaseous poisons and a bonus to scent based spot checks, all at once.  You may enhance the targets sense of taste granting him the ability to sense nearby creatures (spot) like a serpent, and granting him the ability to detect poison without injesting it._

_You may render a target completely inable to smell, as if affected by a dazzle at the power rank.  You may render a target completely inable to taste, as if affected by a dazzle at the power rank._
​ 
Mia comes over and from a height of about a foot, drops the small pager onto your chest.  It feels as if she drove her fist into you!  You are barely recovering when she does just that, slamming her fist into the pager, shattering it on your chest.  You thrash in agony, freeing your arms just before you pass out.  You wake up a few short minutes later.  You blink your eyes and find you are completely and totally blind and are lying on the painfully cold floor.

_The pager hits you, and you roll a 12 damage save against DC 18.  You are stunned.  She waits for you to recover and hits the pager as hard as she can.  You get a 15 against DC 26 and are rendered unconscious.  While you were out, she blinded you.  Your hearing is no longer muffled, but you are still suffering from ehanced touch effect._

"Now, what was that crack about doing that low-life Split's dirty work?"  You hear her sword pull from its sheath with a metallic ring.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 27, 2004)

The taste of blood can be feel in his mouth. He spits some blood on the ground.

"My dear Mia, you don't mind I call you Mia, we are so close of each other now... well, it wasn't the first time I had met Split at the mall. We already have meet each other."

Kevin cough and spit more blood.

"You are using me as a lure. Well, you may be right, those stupid EPIC will fall in the trap to save me. They are do-gooder after all, they are too much predictible, they cannot let die a young fool like me to the fate he should recieve."

Kevin take a deep breath, and the sound of blood in the lung can be easily heard.

"Second time today I suffer for you, my dear. I must really love you!" and Kevin smile.

"But I lost myself, and you are not the type of girl who like to lose her time. Am I right? You want to know know what is Split's dirty work? You know I can learn a bit more than simply powers with my power." Kevin smiles and wait a moment, and try to hear where she is and to hear her reaction.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 27, 2004)

As soon as they come out of the van, Johan creates two full-power duplicates of himself to accompany the others while he himself and one more duplicate follow Mendez, Randall and Dara to the club.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Screw procedure.  Randall, Johan and Dara, you are with me.  We'll get Raisa and Carl.  Everyone else, get to Kevin in the penthouse!  Mrs. Raynes is likely in there too, so be careful!" he orders as he heads for the strip-club.  "And stay in communication!" he calls back, turning and pointing to his EPIC symbol on his chest armor.




All right, lets do this. Sanjay can you make a steel platform about 10 feet by 10 feet, thick enough to hold at least a half a dozen of us? Vince, you are the fastest, go up the stairs and try to distract them, everyone who can fly go up and wait for Vince's distraction. When that happens hit them fast and hard, anyone who can't fly you are welcome to get a lift from me or I guess you can take the stairs.

Once we are in, saving Mrs. Raynes is the top priority, if anyone sees her, let one of the flyers know and they will get her out. Any questions?

(OOC I am assuming that everyone has a least a basic understanding of what Mrs. Raynes looks like)


----------



## Calinon (Feb 28, 2004)

*Outside*
Cosmo pipes up, with a smirk on his face and shaking his head. "How about if we can't fly, we take that?"

He points at a descending elevator visible from the side of the building, moving easily four times faster than any of you could fly.

"I think I'd prefer to be firmly planted in case you lose concentration levitating a metal brick," he says, amazing you by not actually insulting your idea as bad, just not wanting to die a horrible messy death from a long plunge.  "But I think you're right.  Those that can fly should.  Vince can run up the stairs and the rest of us slowpokes can take the elevator."

_Yes, you can assume you all know what Mrs. Raynes looks like now._


----------



## Deva (Feb 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "You must think we are stupid, girl," a guard behind Raisa says.




"Well, what do you expect? You certainly look it." She replies sweetly, though her heart thunders inside her chest. 

She follows the men up the stairs, not that she really has much of a choice, glancing back into the club one last time hoping to see Carl in the crowd. She didn't. 

Upstairs Raisa fights to keep calm, wracking her brain for any possibly scenario in which things wouldn't be as bad as they were turning out to be. It was suppose to be simple. Get the information, help Carl's brother, get back to the school. Unfortunately, things seem to never go as planned in this country.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Hello," the woman says kindly. You notice a transparent screen up here is keeping most of the noise of downstairs out. "Say hello, Tommy."
> 
> The Italian man's expression doesn't change, but he drones, "Hello, Tommy."




"Nice trick, could have used that with my last boyfriend." Raisa says sarcastically, already doing the math in her head. Twelve against one, not exactly good odds, but at most five or six at a time could get anywhere near her. If getting shot at barely slowed her down, she could probably keep them busy until Carl figured out where she was.




			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "I think you lost something, Raisa Da Cruz," she says icily.  Carl suddenly falls out of the darkness, hitting the floor with a thud, shivering.  A figure composed wholly of darkness walks from the darkened alcove, handing a vial of blood to the woman who drops it in a metal cyllinder.




Raisa finally crumbles, her face paling noticeably. "Meu deus..." Okay, now this is beyond bad! 

Her mind barely registers what the woman is saying and her eyes will not move from Carl's form on the floor. Reality was beginning to sink in that no one knew where they were and trouble was now rearing its ugly head.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Well, it's not Whisper's blood.  How about yours?" she asks, a feral grin on her face.  She snaps her fingers and all the men around the table stand up, the shadowed individual flowing around the room and out of your sight, even though you were watching him.  "I suggest you submit.  You are far outmatched here."




The triumphant tone of the woman's voice brings Raisa from her thoughts and back to the situation at hand. She looks to the woman with one of those expressions that only teenagers can make. "You want me to let you stick me and take some of my blood? Been there, done that, ain't doing it again! I don't know what you've been smoking, mèl, but I'm fifteen years old. Like I'm going to do anything you say!"


Doubting if it would work or not, Raisa still moves to one knee quickly and drives her fist against the floor.


*ACTIONS:* Shockwave, full force, and hopefully it works and her first doesn't just go through the floor.


----------



## Elementor (Feb 28, 2004)

"What?  A distraction?  Me distracting?  I blend into a crowd like......ok you win. One distraction coming up."  With that, Speed Demon kicks in the superspeed and bolts for the staircase.


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 28, 2004)

"Anyone light enough for Vince to carry," X12 suggests.  "I mean, we don't know exactly how long it will take for us to get up on this thing, and then locate the distraction -- might be good to have at least one more person up there as some sort of back-up if someone is light enough for Vince to carry and still move at top speed.  Even the flyers will have to find ways into the building and locate Vince as well."


----------



## Mule (Feb 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Randall, Johan and Dara, you are with me.  We'll get Raisa and Carl..



A little shaken from the ride to the hotel, and more than a little nervous about Menedz's plan, Loki turns to follow.  Rescuing Carl and Raisa has solidified his resolve.  "Let's go!"  He tries to sound brave, but doubts anyone is fooled.

Once inside the club, Loki will try to follow at a slight distance, obscuring himself with his chameleon powers and light control to make himself as inconspicuous as possible.  If anyone tries to stop Mendez or his fellow EPIC students, Loki will attempt to blind that person with a dazzle attack.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 29, 2004)

I thought about that and the elevators would most likely be watched and could possibly even be trapped, then there would be no difference between taking a 1000 foot drop on a metal brick and taking a 1000 foot drop encased in the elevator but at least with me it would be more maneuverable. Michelle replys to Cosmo, without a hint of sarcasm.

But I really didn't think anyone would take up my offer but I figured that I should suggest the idea, at the very least the flyers could take one person each with them.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 29, 2004)

*Crystal Palace*
"They can't trap a private appartment complex. You think this chick is the only one living here? You watch; we'll be up faster than you can fly up there. Maybe you can mop up," he says, heading after Vincent.

Johan figures that it is probably a 80-90 story building at 10 foot a floor, flying straight up at 8 floors a round, 10 rounds to fly up at best estimate, though Super-Flight would get it in a few rounds, but you can't carry anyone at near those speeds, let alone Super-Speed. The elevator for the non-flyers looks like the fast way.

Once in the main foyer, Vincent sees no staircase evident. Besides the doors he just entered, there appears to be a trio of elevators behind two security devices. Several security guards are present. Behind a large desk, a well-dressed blue-skinned man with horns protruding from his head stands. He looks up as you enter.

"I'm sorry, this is a private apartment complex. Did you have an appointment with one of our tenants?" he asks. You notice the security guards take notice of you, and while another pair steps out from a room behind the scanning devices, nobody seems to be taking any hostile actions.

Cosmo and Johan enter soon after you do.

*Crystal Palace Penthouse*
"You must be talking about the blood sampling," Mia Toan says. "I read something about that on the news. I'm being paid well for samples," she muses. "But my real payment is you."

She steps on your throat, pinning you to the ground and you feel the cold steel of her sword drawing along your body. With your heightened senses you don't know if it is cutting you, but it feels like it. With a sudden burst of pain, you feel the sword start to enter your stomach, trying to scream, but with no ability to even draw breath.

"Oh, I'm sorry, did you want to say something?" she laughs, taking her boot from your throat as she presses down on her sword, slowly pushing it into your stomach.

_Ow. By the way, you've taken 2 stun and 1 lethal damage from her ministrations. Your hands are free, though still are bound by manacles and have a length of chain attached. Your feet are sort of free, but bound together, restricting your movements._

*The G-Spot*
Mendez leads Randall, Dara and Johan up to the door. The doorman does not seem inclined to let you in.

"This is a private club, Detective," the door man says.

"Have you seen either of these two kids," he asks, showing video pictures of Raisa and Carl on his pad to him.

"No. Now if you don't have a warrant, please leave."

"_He's lying!_" Dara exclaims mentally, broadcasting to everyone within a good radius. The man looks stunned that a telepath was present. Mendez surprises you all by punching the man with the butt end of his shotgun, dropping him like a sack. The bouncers rush you, but Dara lets loose a pair of mental blasts, putting them down and clearing your way.

You enter your first strip-club. Lights and sounds assail you. Women in various states of undress gyrate on the stages. Mendez points towards the second level to your right.

"There she is!" he shouts above the noise. You see Raisa standing upstairs, surrounded by people, several appearing to have weapons out. The stairs are about 30 feet away. Suddenly, you see her drop down, and a shockwave blows lights out beneath her and knocks the sound system out in half the club. A number of bodies fly over the railing, crashing to the floor and tables below. People scream and bolt for exits.

_Raisa's shockwave worked wonders, knocking several goons flying and unconscious and rendering her not flat footed since she actually got surprise on the villians! I'll be looking up hero points used once we get into things, but you can go back and look from the end of last combat._

_Loki, your blending seems easy in the flashy room, with lots of darkness to help.  You doubt anyone can see you.  It's so easy in here, you can probably go across the room in the middle and hide successfully as you go._

_Club Initiative_
_Johan 18, Sho 17, Raisa 17, Loki 16, Mendez 12, Dara 10, Goons 6_

_G-Spot Map <---CLICK ME!_


----------



## Velmont (Feb 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Oh, I'm sorry, did you want to say something?" she laughs, taking her boot from your throat as she presses down on her sword, slowly pushing it into your stomach.




"Yeah... let me play with you!"

Kevin try to use Mia power to make her blind (I will use my last Hero Point on any roll needed to do that), after that, he will try to trip her, using the chains as a weapon.

And Kevin use the dodge feat on Mia only, if he can use it (I don't think while he is blind, as he lose his dodge bonus, but just in case he would recover his sight).


----------



## Mimic (Feb 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "You watch; we'll be up faster than you can fly up there. Maybe you can mop up," he says, heading after Vincent.




Wanna bet? Michelle says to the retreating boy with a slight smirk on her face.

Michelle crouches slightly as a magnetic field springs up around her body. Suddenly she straightens up and shoots upward like a bullet.

OOC: Forcefield (free action) Flight (full action - superflight)


----------



## Elementor (Feb 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I'm sorry, this is a private apartment complex. Did you have an appointment with one of our tenants?" he asks. You notice the security guards take notice of you, and while another pair steps out from a room behind the scanning devices, nobody seems to be taking any hostile actions.




"Hi there.  We are with EPIC and there is an emergency in your penthouse.  Please direct me to the nearest staircase immediately."


----------



## Agamon (Feb 29, 2004)

"Hey, wait up, Metal Mama," Sanjay says, launching himself into the air after Michelle.

OOC: Sprint, flight, (Full); should take about 6 rounds.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 29, 2004)

Johan has his duplicates spread out, since they'll be the best at relaying information if the group splits up. He himself starts looking for a fire alarm. No point in endangering innocent club goers. 

One of his duplicates sits down to watch the show with wide eyes and open mouth.


----------



## buzzard (Feb 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Crystal Palace*
> 
> Cosmo and Johan enter soon after you do.




John will follow them in. He'll move for any elevator which might be open already ignoring the guards. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Feb 29, 2004)

*Penthouse*
You manage to touch Mia's leg and try to make her blind. You feel her resist and push your borrowed powers and feel them take hold. You whip the chains about and they wrap around something. You hear her stumble to the ground.

"Clever boy," she says. "But I don't need to see to do _this_!"

She kips up and dives forward, driving the sword through your body. You hear it chink off the floor as the pain lances through you and you wish you were unconscious.

_You hit Mia with a touch attack on the leg and succeed in your trip. She fails her save and responds by driving the sword through you. You take another lethal hit and are disabled. You can stop using your power on her or keep it on for one round and have your condition change to dying._

*Crystal Palace Foyer*
"I'm sorry," the manager says, and you hear a click. The guards immediately get up, watching you intently. "This is a private building. We do not let just anyone disturb our tenants privacy. Unless you can provide me with a good reason to allow you to disturb Miss Toan and Mr. Murphy, you will not be gaining access to the stairs or elevator."

John walks in as well. You all notice a shimmering field of energy coming from the ceiling and extending to the floor, just in front of the security guards and just past the scanning devices, blocking access to the elevators and likely the stairwells. It was not there a few moments before.

_Vincent's attempt at diplomacy failed with a result of a -1. Even blue skinned demon men are biased against the goat boy. It's actually because you gave him no good reason to help, but the goat boy thing sounds better._

*Outside the Crystal Palace*
Michelle shoots upward, Sanjay trailing behind. Tara zips upwards beside Sanjay, wings thrumming. Rebound inflates and bounces once, twice then _BOOM!_ You hear a small explosive sound and a round streak zips past Sanjay and Tara, closing on Michelle and the roof. He manages to land just on the edge of the roof, just as Michelle gets to the penthouse windows.

You can't see inside. The surface is darkly reflective, obscuring your sight within. There is ferrous metal in the surrounding superstructure, but what effect yanking on that would have you do not know.

Rebound peeks over the ledge of the roof. "There's a door up here, and a helicopter!"

*The G-Spot*
Johan splits up (heh). One double finds the fire alarm easily. The sudden alarm only panics the already paniced crowd further, sending them in a frenzy to get to various exits. Pulling the alarm has the other effect of shutting down the music completely and activating normal lighting. Despite the activity, he gets quite a show watching the stage before the women take for the back.

Upstairs, the oriental woman looks at Raisa with a faint smile. "_You need not fight us. You should just submit._" The suggestion sounds like an exceedingly good idea.

_Sho uses mind control on Raisa. Raisa and Sho make an opposed roll. Raisa uses Will save plus a roll and gets a 15. She uses a re-roll and gets a 20. She is under the control of Sho who's opposed roll resulted in a 23._

_Loki is up._

_Club Initiative
Johan 18, Sho 17, Raisa 17, Loki 16, ?? 13, Mendez 12, Dara 10, Goons 6_

_Amazon: 1HP used_
_Multibrain: 1HP used_
_Stealer: 3HP used_
_Murphy: 2VP used_
_Vincent: 1HP used_
_Straightjacket: 1HP_
_Speed Demon: 2HP_
_Tara: 2HP_
_Metal Mistress: 1HP_
_Cosmo: 1HP_


----------



## Deva (Feb 29, 2004)

_OOC: Yes, I will use HP to reroll (something tells me I'm gonna need it....) _  

*If Successfull:* Raisa will go for the bitch, climbling over the table and the unconscoius goon on it (1/2 action movement)  and punch her as hard as she can in the face. (1/2 action punch)

*If Unsuccessull:* Raisa will submit.... like she has a choice.


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 29, 2004)

_OOC: I'm hoping they (Rebound, Sanjay, and Michelle) perpetrated their little jaunt around the back of the building, correct?  :-D  Assuming such..._

"Rebound," X12 calls up, with a bit of fear in his voice, "can you possibly bounce us up there one at a time?"


----------



## Mimic (Feb 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Rebound peeks over the ledge of the roof.  "There's a door up here, and a helicopter!"




Great, lets disable the chopper while we are waiting for the others. Michelle tells him as she floats up towards the roof.

How did you get up here so fast? Do you have a rocket pack attached to your body?


----------



## Calinon (Feb 29, 2004)

*Outside the Crystal Palace*
X12 hears Rebound's voice crackle over the built in communicator in the suit.  "Sorry, I can't carry anyone without a good chance of an extremely painful death for the passenger!"

To Michelle he answers, "Well, actually...." and turns to show off a rocket on his belt.

As Michelle moves to disable the helicopter, the creaking of the metal draws a surprised shout and an angry man storms around the front of the helicopter.

"What the heck are you doing to my helicopter!?  You get away from that!"  He's dressed in a grease stained overall.  "That's Crystal Palace property!"

You notice the helicopter does in fact have Crystal Palace across the sides.  His overalls have Crystal Palace on them as well.  In fact, you can see some wires hanging from the underside of the helicopter on the far side.  It seems he was repairing the machine.  

There is a door leading down and a large area of gardens on the roof, growing things like vegetables and flowers.  An elderly woman tends one of the gardens, looking up surprised at your sudden appearance.

*The G-Spot*
"Stand still, Raisa," Sho commands.  "Get a blood sample from her," she says to someone behind you.  A shadow peels itself from the wall.  The form is hazy, you can barely make it out, but you see the needle in his hand.  Your mind screams in denial.

_Sho tries to make you stand still for the procedure, needing a 17 on her check to do so (15+2 will save).  Sho will reroll if she gets less than a 10.  She is forced to use a re-roll, but forces Raisa to hold still while she is jabbed and a blood sample is taken._

_Loki is up._

_Club Initiative
Johan 18, Sho 17, Raisa 17, Loki 16, ?? 13, Mendez 12, Dara 10, Goons 6

Amazon: 1HP used_
_Multibrain: 1HP used_
_Stealer: 3HP used_
_Murphy: 2VP used_
_Vincent: 1HP used_
_Straightjacket: 1HP_
_Speed Demon: 2HP_
_Tara: 2HP_
_Metal Mistress: 1HP_
_Cosmo: 1HP_
_Sho:  1VP_


----------



## Elementor (Feb 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I'm sorry," the manager says, and you hear a click. The guards immediately get up, watching you intently. "This is a private building. We do not let just anyone disturb our tenants privacy. Unless you can provide me with a good reason to allow you to disturb Miss Toan and Mr. Murphy, you will not be gaining access to the stairs or elevator."




"Simply put, if you deny access to the penthouse IMMEDIATELY, you will be obstructing justice and considered an accomplice to the murder attempt that is occuring as we speak.  I doubt having a murder occur in your penthouse will be very good for your business either."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 29, 2004)

If I can maintain the power AND use my last HP to recover from disable, I will do that, and try to get as far to Mia as possible.

If it isn't possible, I just stay disable and rlease her from her power, and say: "My only regret will be to die at the hand of a pawn..."


----------



## Calinon (Feb 29, 2004)

*Crystal Palace Foyer*
"Right," the manager says drolly. "First, you aren't a member of law enforcement so I can't be obstructing anything. Second, if you were a member of law enforcement, you'd have a warrant. Do you have a warrant? I didn't think so!" His voice is rising. "Third, if you were a member of law enforcement, and wanted the co-operation of myself and the security for this private building, even without a warrant, you would have given me a real reason, not some vague implication that one of our tenants was committing a crime laced with threats against me, an employee of the tenants. Fourth," he says icily, sliding a small crystal bowl with mints in it to you. "Please, take one. Now if you'll excuse me, I have work to do, and you need to leave."

You get the distinct impression you have pissed him off where before, he was simply acting professionally. He turns his back to you and picks up a phone, dialing and waiting for a response.

_Diplomacy check failed. 6 versus DC 20._

*Penthouse*
"Ah, better," Mia Toan says, her vision returning.  "Actually," she says, and you feel her whispering in your ear.  "I'm next in line to run the Red Rose Syndicate.  This blood bit just is making kidnapping Raynes so much more profitable."  A phone ringing interrupts her ministrations.  A door opens.

"What is it now Murphy?"

"A bunch of them are downstairs.  Two just flew up to the roof, I saw them in the window."

"And you can't handle them!" she screams.

"Fine, fine," he grumbles, slamming the door.

Your sight clears.  You see Mia perusing a rack of daggers.  Worst for you, you see her sword sticking out of your stomach.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 1, 2004)

"You, running the Red Rose syndicat?"  a mix of laugh, coughing and blood get out of Kevin mouth, "you're kidding, right. Look at yourself, your are the expendable type, the people you take under your wing to make the job, but at the first failure, you give it to the shark. My father have employ many of them.

But at least, I must give you something, you are the greatest psycho bitch I know, but sadly for you, you are the only one." Kevin smiles.

I use my last HP to recover from disable. If it is successfull, I continu to play the dying guy until she try to hit me again, which at that moment, I dodge it (with dodge feat against her). If I fail, well, she hit or not, I will become dying, so if that make her better to slit my throat, there is no point to fight...


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 1, 2004)

"Do I have one of those rocket-things as well?" X12 says, looking over his suit.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 1, 2004)

*Penthouse*
"Actually, my dear.  My father runs the syndicate," she says sweetly again, smiling as she turns with a particularly wicked looking knife in hand.  She walks over and grabs her sword by the handle, putting her foot on your chest and wrenching the sword free.  "Ooo, some good work. That's going to bleed out for a while."

She wipes down the blade and sheaths it over her back as she walks over to another rack.  She grabs some sort of headgear and puts it on, complimenting her red body armor.  "Just in case your friends decide to come and spoil our party," she says.  "A girl has to be prepared.  Now, which finger should I take as a trophy," she muses, slinking towards you, knife in hand.

_You spend your last hero point, getting a 20 (19+1), just enough to recover from being disabled.  You currently have 2 stun and 3 lethal hits, having suffered another with the tearing out of the sword.  You don't think she knows you have recovered enough to act, giving you a surprise round, despite the initiative._

_Penthouse Initiative:  Mia 23, Stealer 15_

_Amazon: 1HP used
__Multibrain: 1HP used_
_Stealer: 4HP used_
_Murphy: 2VP used_
_Vincent: 1HP used_
_Straightjacket: 1HP_
_Speed Demon: 2HP_
_Tara: 2HP_
_Metal Mistress: 1HP_
_Cosmo: 1HP_
_Sho: 1VP_


----------



## Calinon (Mar 1, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Do I have one of those rocket-things as well?" X12 says, looking over his suit.



_You do not, and are standing outside by the Van alone as the last of your group has either started their flight upwards or entered the foyer._


----------



## Mule (Mar 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Pulling the alarm has the other effect of shutting down the music completely and activating normal lighting



"Aww crap" 


			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "There she is!" Mendez shouts above the noise. You see Raisa standing upstairs, surrounded by people, several appearing to have weapons out.



Abandoning any hope of concealment, Loki will rush within range for an area illusion centered on Raisa (or as close as he can get amid the commotion inside the club).  He will create the illusion of a host of big hairy spiders climbing up onto the upper level, covering the floor and furniture like a moving carpet.  He will make the illusion so it's ineffective on Raisa.


----------



## buzzard (Mar 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Crystal Palace Foyer*
> "Right," the manager says drolly. "First, you aren't a member of law enforcement so I can't be obstructing anything. Second, if you were a member of law enforcement, you'd have a warrant. Do you have a warrant? I didn't think so!" His voice is rising. "Third, if you were a member of law enforcement, and wanted the co-operation of myself and the security for this private building, even without a warrant, you would have given me a real reason, not some vague implication that one of our tenants was committing a crime laced with threats against me, an employee of the tenants. Fourth," he says icily, sliding a small crystal bowl with mints in it to you. "Please, take one. Now if you'll excuse me, I have work to do, and you need to leave."
> 
> You get the distinct impression you have pissed him off where before, he was simply acting professionally. He turns his back to you and picks up a phone, dialing and waiting for a response.
> ...




"Good job there, I'll remember to have you do all the talking in the future" mutters John as he exits the foyer. He will then grow to full size, and see if he can King Kong his way up the side of the building. 
OOC:How many floors is he going to have to climb?

buzzard


----------



## Velmont (Mar 1, 2004)

Kevin will go with a all or nothing move, if that fail, I won't bet on my chance to get out of this combat, but if that succeed, it may become something pretty good... So hoping I get her flat-footed because she is not aware of my condition:

Kevin will attack, using his chain as a weapon, and using a power attack (as much as I can) to be sure if she get hit, she suffers.

If I hit her: "Your sugar daddy should have teach you to always finish your job..."

Still using dodge against Mia only to have a +2 dodge bonus.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 1, 2004)

"Damn it," X12 says, heading for the foyer.  "Frickin' flying so-and-so's; I'm taking up climbing like those crazy human fly guys... at least I can take the fall if I slip..."


Once inside the foyer, X12 looks at this stalled companions.  "Why are we not inside yet?  Haven't you explained to these gentlemen why we need access to the penthouse?"


----------



## Mimic (Mar 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "What the heck are you doing to my helicopter!?  You get away from that!"  He's dressed in a grease stained overall.  "That's Crystal Palace property!"




_Great, this is just what I need._ Michelle thinks as she continues to fold up the rotor blades.

Sorry sir but this is EPIC business, there might be a potential situation here so I made sure no one could take the helicopter. Don't worry I can undue any damage that I have caused or it will be replaced. She tells the mechanic as she waits for the other students to join her.

OOC: Diplomacy 8 (re-roll and anything less than 12)


----------



## Calinon (Mar 1, 2004)

*The G-Spot*
Loki, seeing Raisa, runs forward and weaves an illusion of a horde of huge spiders swarming up the platform.  Along with the intended effect, it pretty much finishes panicking the crowd, who storm the exits.  You see a creature of inky blackness near Raisa, stabbing her in the arm!  You can't quite tell from here, but you swear you see the form of a small, thin man in the dark form.

The effect of the spiders is momentarily successful.  Two bouncers at the base of the stairs panic and start firing at them.  As the bullets pass through them, they see the illusion.  They look around for its source, but don't see you, instead seeing Mendez, Johan and Dara.  Your blending is successful.  Upstairs, Raisa is completely unaffected by the appearance of the spiders.  While the people with her react momentarily, they soon ignore them completely.

Unheard by anyone on the bottom floor, Sho asks Raisa, "What is this?  An attack?"

"No, just one of Randall's illusions," Raisa answers in a monotone voice.

The shadowy figure finishes drawing the blood and tosses the vial to Sho.

Detective Mendez wastes no time charging for the stairs.  He moves remarkably well for a big man.  "You two!" he shouts at the guards at the base of the stairs.  "NYPD!  Drop your weapons and lay face down on the floor!"

Dara doesn't wait for them to respond, leveling one of the bouncers with a mental blast that sends him dropping to the ground with a blank look, ears and eyes bleeding.  _"I got one!"_ she shouts into your minds.

The bouncer at the base of the stairs looks at his pal and drops his gun, lying face down on the floor.  Upstairs, some men, ignoring the spiders, peer over the stairs.  Spotting Mendez, and with the floor clearing rapidly, they open fire.  Mendez takes one shot in the chest, grunting as it hits his armor.  The others go wide.

_Johan is up. Your girlie show is pretty much over _

_Club Initiative
Johan 18, Sho 17, Raisa 17, Loki 16, ?? 13, Mendez 12, Dara 10, Goons 6_

*Inside the Foyer*
"Good god, more of you?" the manager says, rolling his eyes.  "What, is there a convention?" he asks aloud as X12 and Johan walk in.  "The only explanations were the half-mad ramblings of this... bug-eyed individual," he says, a look of distaste on his face.  "Perhaps one of you better explain yourselves before I am forced to get security to remove you and call the police."

Another four security guards emerge from a room past the elevators.  These ones appear well armed.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 1, 2004)

"We have reason to believe an agent of our team made contact with an individual involved in a kidnapping earlier today," X12 explains.  "EPIC has trackers on every one of our agents, sir, and we pin-pointed the location of this agent in the penthouse of this building.  We were sent by Detective Mendez with the NYPD to collect our agent and hopefully apprehend the suspect; we were placed in charge of this operation due to the high probability of dangerous mutant involvement.  Your cooperation in this collection and apprehension would be greatly appreciated, as you all appear adept at the application of force, and we do not expect the suspect to go quietly if they are on the premises."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 1, 2004)

*The Foyer*
"Let me get this straight," the desk manager says with skepticism.  "The NYPD put _teenagers_ in charge of a capturing dangerous mutants.  Miss Toan and Mr. Murphy, model tenants, are involved in a _kidnapping plot_.  And you one of your _agents_ is trapped in the penthouse against his will?  How can you possibly expect me to buy into all of this," he says with a shake of his head.  "Especially with no proof," he adds.

"I can't believe EPIC would put someone with the social capabilities of a pile of refuse in charge of anything," he says glancing unimpressed at Vincent.  "But to get rid of you without littering my floor with blood and bodies, I'll solve this quickly."

He picks up the phone, and has a short conversation you can't quite overhear.  He appears very adept at keeping things private.  It doesn't take more than a few moments.

"Mr. Murphy has invited you all to the penthouse so you can check on this friend of yours.  Since you seem to be in a rush, we will bypass normal security screening procedures.  All of you will put on these power nulifying bracelets.  If they are removed, I will simply bring the elevator back down."

He waits for you all to put on the bracelets.  The guards are standing down and most are moving back to the room they came from.  One locks the stairwell door.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 1, 2004)

X12 takes the bracelet from the guard.  Before he puts it on, he opens his microphone to the others.  "This is X12 reporting.  We're proceeding through security checkpoint at the apartment complex.  We'll be heading up to the penthouse momentarily" he says.

_OOC: I leave my microphone open after this statement, so the others (Rebound, Sanjay, Michelle, and Straightjacket) can hear what I'm about to say._

He pauses for a moment, looking over the bracelet (_OOC: still not putting it on, waiting for the other guards to return to the room they came from_), then says to the desk manager, "I didn't accuse your tenants of being involved -- our information simply stated our agent had arranged a meeting with who we believe are the kidnappers.  I also don't remember any of us saying anything about our agent being 'held against his will.'  I simply said we had tracked his location to the penthouse of this building."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 1, 2004)

*Foyer*
"No, you didn't.  Your bug-eyed friend insinuated it, what with his inferences at murder and crimes being committed _at this very instant_ in the penthouse," he says mockingly, obviously getting irritated yet again at you.  "Perhaps if you all moved together instead of in pairs and alone, you would have a clue what tales each of you were telling so you could get your stories straight."

"By the way," he says, leaning forward and speaking directly into the communicator.  "Those of you on the roof are trespassing.  Since I have a feeling you are going to disturb Mr. Murphy, I already informed him of your presence."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 1, 2004)

*On the Roof*
The mechanic freaks out.

"You destroyed the rotors? Those can't be unbent! The stress fractures can't be repaired! You just bought a two million dollar helicopter!" he shouts at you. "See those cameras? They have your face now and I can assure you, you will be prosecuted and sued for this!"

He starts spewing off facts about metal stress and wear, waving his arms about. You realize he has no tatoos on his arms, which are bear. Combined, you realize you just destroyed private property and his assessment of the damage is likely 100% correct, and it was caught on tape!

Just then, X12 activates his communicator and you hear the conversation from below. As you listen, you see the elderly woman make her way hurriedly to the door leading into the apartment skyscraper. Just then, Sanjay, Tara and Anna land on the roof. I guess updrafts helped you along. 

_You can't re-roll diplomacy. You get an 18, failing against the irate man._


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 1, 2004)

*OoC:* I'm guessing the duplicate with X12 and Vincent disappears when it puts on the bracelet?

*IC:* Johan and the rest of his doubles present will move towards where Raisa is, hoping that if nothing else, the duplicates will draw fire away from the others. The original Johan will pick up the weapon from the fallen guard.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 1, 2004)

*The G-Spot*
_Actually no, he doesn't vanish.  All his powers do, including the mental link with you, and you are unable to dismiss him willingly.  If you get nullified, your duplicates will vanish since you are the only one with that power._

The Johan's dash forward (for simplicity sake, the middle one is the real one, I'll give them different letterings tonight on the map), dodging bullets and heading for the stairs.  Grabbing the two blasters on the ground, a duplicate tosses one to the original Johan.

_Blaster (4L, Range increments of 20', 80' maximum)._

Sho puts Raisa's blood sample in the metal tube.  "I bet you'd like to know the results of this," Sho says mockingly to Raisa.  "Wouldn't you?"  You feel her mind control force your free will away.  "Now, be a dear and go disable your friends."

_Sho gets a 16, not enough to force you to attack the others, breaking the mental hold on you._

"Fine, be that way, foolish child," she says, standing.  A wave of force rolls out from her, slamming into Raisa.

_Attack roll hits with a 17.  Will save is a 16.  You are stunned and sent flying 40' straight back, ending up prone.  You may spend a hero point to unstun and act normally._

_Club Initiative_
_Johan 18, Sho 17, Raisa 17, Loki 16, ?? 13, Mendez 12, Dara 10, Goons 6_


----------



## Deva (Mar 1, 2004)

_*ooc:* With spend HP to unstun_

Raisa gets to her feet, a look of pure unadulterated hatred seething in her eyes and on her face. "I am so going to hurt you!" 

She wants Sho, bad, but she'll take what she can get for now. She moves for the goon closest to her and slugs him.

_*ACTIONS:* Using extra effort, hetting up from prone (1/2 Action) Movement 30ft (1/2 action), attacking Goon (1/2 action)_


----------



## Velmont (Mar 1, 2004)

Kevin will attack, using his chain as a weapon, and using a power attack (as much as I can) to be sure if she get hit, she suffers.

If I hit her: "Your sugar daddy should have teach you to always finish your job..."

Still using dodge against Mia only to have a +2 dodge bonus.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 1, 2004)

*The G-Spot*
Raisa hops up, charging forward and punching the goon she just flew over.  She connects with a might _crack!_ of a backhand, and the goon sails into the wall to her right, slumping down unconscious.

_Raisa hit with a 18.  The goon slams into the wall and is knocked out._

_Loki is up._

_Club Initiative
Johan 18, Sho 17, Raisa 17, Loki 16, ?? 13, Mendez 12, Dara 10, Goons 6_

*The Roof*
The elderly woman unlocks the door and opens it.  Kevin is standing on the inside.  He lets the old woman pass him and steps out onto the roof.  He appears completely unharmed, dressed in a finely made silk shirt and dress pants with stylish sunglasses.  He has black, nearly reflective gloves of some sort on.

"Hey guys!  What's up?"  He seems to have picked up a New York accent.  "Saw you flying up here through the window.  Nice threads!"

*The Penthouse*
Kevin rolls to his feet, swinging the chain around, catching Mia off guard.  He hits her in the side and catches her on the cheek as well, her head snapping to the side with the blow.  You feel your sensitive skin return to normal.

_Attack hits with a 16, chains giving +3L.  Mia's armor absorbs much of the blow, but she fails her save with 8, taking a lethal hit and becoming stunned.  She spends a villian point an unstuns immediately but lost her powers hold over you._

Mia dances back away from the chain.  You taunt her and she growls back through her mask.  "I could have made your passing memorable!  Now you will just die!" she screams, charging you.  She delivers a viscious slap to your chest, the sound echoing through the room, driving you backwards as she draws her sword.

_Her attack hits with a 28.  You get a 14 on your damage save, taking a stun hit.  Your taunt has eliminated her dodge bonus for your attack._

_Penthouse Initiatives:  Mia 23, Stealer 15_

_These will fit in when combat starts for them.  Hope I don't miss anyone:_

_Others initiatives:  Speed Demon 27 (19), Murphy 23, Metal Mistress 22, Rebound 20, X12 19, Straightjacket 16, Anna 16, Cosmo 15,  Tara 14,  Kevin 11, Neutron 7, Goons 6_

_Amazon:  2HP used_
_Multibrain:  1HP used_
_Stealer:  4HP used, 3 stun, 3 lethal (that's -6 to stun saves, -3 to lethal)_
_Murphy:  2VP used_
_Toan:  1VP used_
_Speed Demon:  2HP used_
_Straighjacket: 1HP used_
_Tara:  2HP used_
_Metal Mistress:  1HP used_
_Cosmo:  1HP used_
_Sho:  1VP used_


----------



## Mule (Mar 1, 2004)

Loki will create an illusionary Titan entering the G-Spot through the main entrance with a flourish.  Illusionary Titan will swirl his cape about him, and leap towards the stairs leading to the second level.  He will dodge any bullets sent his way _*OOC: hope Loki can manage that*_.  Once at the top of the stairs, Titan will grab two chairs (both illusionary) lifting them over his head and smashing them together.  The chairs explode spectacularly, leaving Titan with two jagged chair legs for clubs, with which he will slowly advance on the remaining goons.

Using his illusion as a distraction, Loki will follow Titan up the stairs trying to remain as inconspicuous as possible.  Loki will sneak as close as he can to the action, looking for a chance to help, and hoping for a closer look at the shadowy figure.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 1, 2004)

"That's sound advice, sir," X12 says flatly.  

"Detective Mendez is much better at gaining entrance to locations, I'm sure."  Turning the bracelet over, X12 asks the manager, "Are these things detrimental? I'm a regenerative mutant, and I'm not exactly sure what the consequences of negating those powers might be."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 1, 2004)

*The G-Spot*
Titan bursts flies into the club, cape flashing and turns, flying to the top of the stairs. He grabs two chairs, reducing them to kindling, sound masked by the gunfire he is dodging, and advances on the group of bad guys. Two of the goons lose their nerve in the presence of the Spaniard, fleeing into the shadows behind the table as the oriental woman shouts curses at them for being cowards. A door slams a moment later.

Loki runs forward, unseen, and makes it nearly up the stairs. He can see the shadowy figure, and thanks to his darkvision, his sight penetrates the inky darkness surrounding him. Inside is a thin and waifish looking man, held somewhat aloft by the darkness surrounding him, as if it were some sort of semi-solid. He takes no note of Loki or the illusion of Titan as he flows near the wall and hurls jet black tendrils at Raisa.

The tendrils snake out and wrap around her face and eyes. She pulls the stuff free of her mouth and nose, but a field of blackness stays around her eyes, blinding her!

_Raisa is hit by a dazzle attack, failing her save with an 8. She is blinded by the darkness. Quick! Someone cast magic missle!_

Detective Mendez uses plastic straps to cuff the goons at the base of the stairs. Dara runs up, nearly running into Loki as she makes it halfway up the stairs. "_Holy cow, you are hard to see!_" she exclaims mentally, and the shadowy man immediately swings his head around towards both of you. "Oops," she says.

The goons along the railing take a bead on Titan and fire. Two of them hit, and the bullets pass through the illusion, striking the wall behind him. One goes wide, and he continues to squeeze off shots in a panic! 

"Holy crap, it's Titan! We gotta get outa here!"

"Shut up, you fool. It's a fake like the spiders!"

"Get it together man! Shoot the girl!"

_Club Initiative
Johan 18, Sho 17, Raisa 17, Loki 16, ?? 13, Mendez 12, Dara 10, Goons 6_

_Johan is up_

*Foyer*
With some respect being shown him, the manager takes a moment to emphasize they are safe.

"They are harmless. I have a degree of regenerative powers myself, and I assure you, I have never suffered from wearing one, nor have any of the guests to the Crystal Palace. This Kevin York fellow who went up to Miss Toan's penthouse certainly seemed none the worse for wear for having one on. Miss Toan even allowed him to remove it once he was at the penthouse," he explains.

"Odd," he says, looking at a monitor. "The elevator from the penthouse is already on its way down. Mr. Murphy must be coming down to take you upstairs himself. At least this will get to the bottom of all this nonsense."  He looks up again.  "Hey, where did your friend go?"

You look about and realize he means Cosmo.  There is a rattling and an air duct cover drops from the ceiling, Cosmo dropping in with it.  He lands on his feet, by the elevators.  "Hah, knew there'd be a way around!"  Seeing the force field down again, he growls, "Dangit!"

The desk manager signs and rolls his eyes.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 1, 2004)

"Good," X12 says, snapping the bracelet on.

As the air duct drops and Cosmo lands, X12 sighs, shakes his head, and then starts to clap lightly in his direction.  "For someone with such great levels of intellect, Cosmo, didn't it occur to you that maybe you should just talk to the manager, tell him what we're investigating, and go from there?  We're deputized mutants, not James Bond."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 1, 2004)

*Foyer*
"You're just jealous you don't have the cool shades," Cosmo says, adjusting his sunglasses.  "Besides, at the rate you guys were going, I expected Straightjacket to start climbing up the side of the building in frustration.  And I notice I'm at the elevator, and you're still at the front desk."


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Foyer*
> "You're just jealous you don't have the cool shades," Cosmo says, adjusting his sunglasses.  "Besides, at the rate you guys were going, I expected Straightjacket to start climbing up the side of the building in frustration.  And I notice I'm at the elevator, and you're still at the front desk."




X12 grabs another one of the bracelets.  Walking up to Cosmo, he hands it to him.  "Still, despite your albeit impressive acrobatics, you're at the elevator about 45 seconds ahead of us," X12 says with a smile.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 1, 2004)

Kevin try again to hit Mia with his power attack at maximum.

Kevin will try after that try to feint (with his bluff), so he can continue to have his opponent flat-footed.

"It wouldn't be said Kevin York will not fight to the end, my dear."


----------



## buzzard (Mar 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Foyer*
> "You're just jealous you don't have the cool shades," Cosmo says, adjusting his sunglasses.  "Besides, at the rate you guys were going, I expected Straightjacket to start climbing up the side of the building in frustration.  And I notice I'm at the elevator, and you're still at the front desk."




"Hey, I resemble that remark" says Straightjacket as he wonders if he'd be able to get the bracelet off if necessary. He still hasn't put it on yet, and is just thinking about it. 

buzzard


----------



## Mimic (Mar 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Hey guys!  What's up?"  He seems to have picked up a New York accent.  "Saw you flying up here through the window.  Nice threads!"




Monetarily forgetting the mechanic, Michelle turns her attention to "Kevin". Kevin? You seemed to have picked up some new clothes as well and when did you get that accent? 

It's obvious by the look on her face that she isn't buying this in the least, she will make a 5 foot step as to get out of anyones crossfire.

OOC: forcefield (free action) movement (1/2 action) readied attack (1/2 action)


----------



## Calinon (Mar 2, 2004)

*Foyer*
"So what you are saying is that you are slow?" Cosmo says with a grin.  "Damn, I do look good," he mutters, looking at himself in the reflective elevator doors.

Straightjacket, there's no locking mechanism on the bracelet.  It's not exactly super sturdy.  You could break it without any powers.

There is a "bing" sound as the elevator reaches your floor.  The doors don't open.

*On the Roof*
"Yeah man," Rebound says.  "What's with sounding like a yank?"

Kevin grins in response.  He looks a little... nuts.  You see a slight warping of your vision around him and realize he has some sort of force field on as well.

"Not gonna buy it huh?" he says, his look becoming somehow darker.  "Good.  It's going to be more fun this way."  

He drops four disks, two red and two blue.  They hover near his waist attached by a tether, humming, his force field spreading to encompass them.  Michelle feels an intense magnetic field coming from two, and two are made of extremely ferous and magnetically attractive metal.  As Sanjay and Anna move, the blue disks seem to try to move towards them.  The red ones seem very attracted to Michelle.

_Kevin had that action readied too   No surprise round.  Michelle is up._

_Initiatives_
_Mia 23, Metal Mistress 22, Rebound 20, Anna 16, Stealer 15, Tara 14, Kevin 11, Neutron 7_


----------



## Agamon (Mar 2, 2004)

"Whoa, we're being attacked by freakin' Tron now...I've never met a more confusing person than you, Kevin." Sanjay says, doing his best to deal with the new threat.

OOC: Dated reference, especially for a futuristic game, I know, but Sanjay's a movie buff.  Anyhoo, Attempt to dissipate the disk if possible (Transmutation +7: Desruction - half action) or, failing that, attempt to deflect it, winging my own iron "disk" at it (Deflection +7 - free action).


----------



## Mimic (Mar 2, 2004)

Ferous and magnetically attractive metals? Are you kidding me? Michelle asks the fake Kevin.

I don't know who it is but it's not Kevin Sanjay. Michelle will raise her arms and attempt to take control of the disks.

OOC: Forcefield (free action) Energy control: Magnetics (1/2 action) hp on less than a 15


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> There is a "bing" sound as the elevator reaches your floor.  The doors don't open.




"So you wanna do the talking, James Cosmo, or should we allow our eloquent statesmen to take it from here," X12 snickers, jabbing a thumb back at Vince.

"Just busting your chops, Vince," X12 says, stepping back to give Vince a playful jab in the shoulder.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 2, 2004)

*Roof*
Michelle reaches out with her own magnetic field, latching on to the nearest ferrous disc.  She can hear a motor grind angrily in opposition, but manages to keep a hold of it.  It is _much_ harder than it should be and the disc is obviously trying to get at you.  Instead of controlling it, you find yourself trying to push it away.  You realize there is another one just like this disc.

_Attack roll hits with an 8 (they weren't moving or avoiding you).  You have the disc locked in a grapple, succeeding on the opposed check with a 15 versus 10.  I didn't make you use your hero point as once you attack it, you know without a doubt you got it._

Rebound inflates again, bouncing forward.  "Have at you!" he shouts as he plumets at Kevin, his own version of a battle cry.  He slams into Kevin, and past him, landing on the roof of the stairwell.  Kevin's force field absorbs any harm that would have been done him by the bouncing boy.

"Holy cow!  Search and destroy magno-discs!  Hi-tech!" exclaims Anna.  "They're fast and explode!" she shouts.  Her jets fire launching her sixty feet upwards as her right arm transforms into a cannon.  She launches an icy blast at the grappled disc, smashing it to the ground.  It gives a sputter and goes silent.

Tara flies towards Kevin, wings thrumming angrily.  She slashes at him with her insectoid arms, the blows glancing off his force field.

"Hope you like these!" Kevin says, still grinning, unphased by the attacks, and he releases the tethers.  The remaining red disk streaks at Michelle, while the blue ones streak at Anna and Sanjay.  

The disk slams into Michelle's force field, staggering her back a step.  It flattens out against the field, it's bottom covered in some sort of teeth like apparatus.  It chews into your field forming a small opening.  A circular opening forms in the base of the disc, and a spike shoots out, stabbing Michelle in the hip, then retreating into the disc.  You manage to step back far enough that the teeth don't get you.

_Attack hits with a 17.  The spike is small, needlelike, and does no real damage, just a small sting.  Your force field was just strong enough to absorb the damage of the attack.  You made your save with a 15._

Another disk flies at Anna, she weaves away and it zips by her, coming around for another pass.  The last disk soars at Sanjay, and he creates his own disk, sending it spinning out.  The two discs collide with a spark, and the attacking disc skitters off a bit before starting to come at him again.

_Deflection successful.  23 beats the attack roll of 16._

Kevin is not done.  From within his coat he pulls a sonic pulse cannon.  The barrel extends until he is holding a weapon about the size of an M-60.  He steps back and blasts Tara.  She is hit and sent flying, sliding along the ground until she hits the ledge at the edge of the roof.  She rolls to a sitting position, shaking her head.

_Kevin shoots and hits Tara with a 20.  Dara fails her damage save, getting stunned and suffering a knockback._

Sanjay tries to finish off the disc, throwing a black energy beam at it.  The beam engulfs the disc.  As it dissipates, a black and silver dust is all that remains of the disc as it blows into the sky.

_Neutron hits with a natural 20.  The poor disc loses 11 ranks of hardness, far more than it had.  Bai bai._

_I'm not bothering with a map up here._

*Penthouse*
Downstairs, Kevin slams Mia again with the chain.  She doesn't even grunt as it hits her, the armor absorbing most of the damage.

"Fight or not, silly boy.  I will still kill you."

She finishes drawing her sword and steps into you, gripping the handle in both hands and delivering a viscious slice at you.  For a moment, you don't think she hit, but when you try to make your arms and feet do what you want, you find yourself falling to your knees.  You look down to see a rapidly spreading pool of blood.  Mia takes her mask off and kneels down in front of you, dropping her sword to her side.  She takes your face in her hands and kisses you even as you feel blood rising in your throat.

"Good bye," you hear her say as you lose consciousness.

_You hit with a 19, but she makes her damage save with a 22.  She hits with a 25.  Your damage save versus 24 is an 8.  She punctures your lung, slices open your stomach and nicks a kidney; you are dying.  I'll give you a few rounds for your friends to get here before you need to stabilize because well, I don't like killing people._

_Initiatives
Mia 23, Metal Mistress 22, Rebound 20, Anna 16, Stealer 15, Tara 14, Kevin 11, Neutron 7_

*Foyer*
The elevator door explodes outward.  X12 steps back, Vincent runs straight up the wall and past it and Cosmo flattens to the floor.  The doors nail the guards nearby and then soar into and through the wall, flattening the guards inside their room.  

John and Johan each take a final look at their bracelets and toss them aside as a man, clad in some sort of grey metalic armor, complete with a metalic headsman hood, steps out of the elevator.  Clutched in his hands is a massive two handed axe.  It has twin guarded handgrips and is glowing a violent green.  He tosses a bag from his waist and four spider-like robots about the size of a grapefruit skurry from it.  On the back of each is a syringe.

"I thought I'd come down and say hello," the armored man says, voice made hollow from the mask.  "Have you met my little friend?" he asks mockingly, twirling the axe around deftly.  He finishes by slashing it into and through a pillar.  The axe passes completely through without shattering the rock, and the top half slowly topples over onto the floor.

The clatter of the rest of you tearing off and discading your bracelets is his first response.  The desk manager ducks behind his desk and the few remaining guards scatter in terror.

"Holy <expletive>," Cosmo says as the pillar collapses.

_Tight quarters, no need for a map._

_Initiatives:  Speed Demon 27, Murphy 23, X12 19, Johan 18, Straightjacket 16, Cosmo 15_

_Speed Demon is up.  Johan is up in the G-Spot.  Michelle is up on the roof.  The real Kevin is in need of help._


----------



## Elementor (Mar 2, 2004)

Although he has been trying to stay quiet, upon seeing the manager dive behind the counter, Vince can't help but be snide, "Oh yeah Smurfette, your way is SOOOO much better......"  Tossing the wristband to the side, Speed Demon will dash past newly arrived executioner and deliver a Mach One Punch to the handle of his axe.  (Hey if I can blow up robots why not an axe?)

Powers: Superspeed, Mach One Punch and using Run by Attack to perform my hit and run on the axe.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 2, 2004)

*Foyer*
Vince dashes forward, passing through the scanning equipment in a flash.  He punches the Headsman's axe, connecting with a loud _KRACKATHOOM!_  Instantly, Vince is catupulted backwards, arm wreathed in radioactive flames, into the guard's table some twenty feet distant, reducing it to splinters.  The axe appears none the worse for wear, while Vincent staggers to his feet, his glove burned to cinders, painful sores opening up on his hand.  He feels a bit nautious.

_Vince hits with an 18.  The axe makes its hardness check.  Vincent is affected by the axe's radioactive energy field, getting an 18 on the save (no reflex on that one.  Hard to dodge something you purposefully punch.).  He is stunned and I assume uses a hero point to shake off the stun.  Initiative for Vince is now 19 next round._

The Headsman lets out a mocking chuckle.  "Fool boy.  Nobody who feels the touch of my axe walks away unscathed."  He whips his axe in a circle, leveling a cut at Cosmo, who steps back.  You hear the axe slice through the leather and Cosmo crashes back into the tile, leaving an imprint of his body in the concrete and plaster.  He falls to one knee appearing stunned and the Headsman steps in with an overhead chop.  Cosmo shakes off his stun and rolls out of the way barely.

_Headsman hits with a 25.  Cosmo will use a hero point on any damage save that totals less than 17.  His first damage save is a 22.  His second damage (energy field) save is a 17.  Cosmo suffers two lethal hits and is stunned.  He spends a hero point to immediately recover._

The spider robots with the syringes swarm forward.  One leaps at Cosmo, but misses as he rolls out of the way.  It shuts down when the Headsman's axe comes too close to it, the radiation melting its circuits.  Two swarm towards Vincent, one clinging to his leg and jabbing him with the needle before scurring off towards the elevator.  The other is upended by Vince and struggles to right itself.  The last one leaps at X12, appearing to jab at him three times, only to stop before it does each time.  It hops down and bears in on Straightjacket.

_Initiatives: Speed Demon 27, Murphy 23, X12 19, Johan 18, Straightjacket 16, Cosmo 15_

_X12, Johan, SJ are up._

_Amazon: 2HP used
Multibrain: 1HP used_
_Stealer: 4HP used, 3 stun, 4 lethal, dying_
_Murphy: 2VP used_
_Toan: 2VP used_
_Speed Demon: 3HP used_
_Straighjacket: 1HP used_
_Tara: 2HP used_
_Metal Mistress: 1HP used_
_Cosmo: 1HP used_
_Sho: 1VP used_
_Cosmo:  2HP used, 2 lethal_


----------



## Mimic (Mar 2, 2004)

While maintaining the first disks distance Michelle will lower her hand to where the other disk is chewing through her forcefield and blast it with a wave of magnetic energy

Where did you get the toys from Kevin?

Powers: forcefield, energy control: magnetic control, energy blast


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 2, 2004)

*Foyer*
If the guards had weapons, the two instances of Johan will get them, otherwise they will just dive for cover, since they aren't really of use without weapons.

*G-Spot*
Johan duplicates again (Does the new dup have a blaster too?). The unarmed duplicate(s) will go for weapons from the goons.
Johan and his armed duplicate(s) will _attack the darkness_ or the goons, whichever would seem the better target. Regardless of the target, Johans will aim so as to not kill (pulling my punch to make them disabled at most).


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 2, 2004)

"Next time I want to talk nice to people just tell me to shut the hell up, Vince," X12 says, reaching down to unclasp the bracelet.

"Robots again... Who the hell are these people?"  Noting the robot's inability to complete its attack routine, X12 dismisses it, and moves for the downed guards.

"I'll get the keys, Johans, you grab their guns.

_Search the downed guards for the keys to the stairwell door._


----------



## Calinon (Mar 2, 2004)

*G-Spot*
Johan duplicates again, another of him, this one holding a blaster, appears.  His remaining unarmed duplicate has no weapons to choose from, the two guards weapons already in his, or his others, hands.  One duplicate races up the stairs, firing at the darkness.  The bullet strikes, but moments later, the bullet drops to the floor beneath it.  At the base of the stairs, Johan fires upwards at the goons, hitting the railing.

_Hit on shadow, no effect.  Miss on the goons.  The unarmed you is by the stairs now.  The last duplicate was just created and has no action._

With Raisa blinded, Sho turns her attention to those on the stairs.  Loki feels something touch his mind moments before an immense wave of mental energy slams into he and Dara.  Dara seems unaffected, but Loki staggers from the blow, momentarily becoming noticeable before his blending ability compensates.

_Sho hits Loki centering an area affect mental blast.  Loki gets a 19 damage save, taking a lethal hit.  Dara makes her reflex save, then easily makes her will save._

The shadow sees Loki and Dara and flows forward.  As he gets close, a cloud of inky blackness surrounds you and everything within forty feet of you, from floor to ceiling.  Loki can see perfectly through the cloud.

_Obscure.  Everyone within the cloud (everyone except Raisa who is already blind) is now effective blind.  Except Loki._

Mendez steps backwards, backpedalling out of the darkness.  He takes aim at the goons near the railing and squeezes off a shot, taking one in the head.  He drops, dead.

Dara grabs Loki's arm in the darkness.  "_Point me!_" she says into his mind.  Taking his direction, she whispers, "Hang on," and you see a bubble of force surround her.  It explodes, causing your ears to pop and your vision to swim as she releases an semi-circular wave of energy towards the shadowy man.  It hits, slamming him backwards into the wall.  The darkness bleeds off in the area, but he growls, shaking the mental blast off.

_She hit through cover and stunned him.  VP spent to negate the stun._

The remaining two guards shoot at Mendez, missing wildly, and start retreating back towards a now visible door in the formerly darkened alcove.  The darkness there is gone.

Raisa struggles to pull the clinging tentacle of darkness from her eyes, but fails.  Moments later, it disappates as Dara stuns the Shadow, and she can see again, but is slightly dazed.

_Small penalty to attacks.  I had you hold your action._

_Johan 18, Sho 17, Loki 16, ?? 13, Mendez 12, Dara 10, Goons 6, Raisa 6_

_*Raisa is up, then Johan.*_

*Foyer*
X12 moves into the guards room.  Men are groaning in pain.  Those that were hit by the door are laying amidst rubble, bleeding and unconscious.  They appear _badly _wounded.  Other guards are strewn about the room, most under a large section of collapsed lighting and suspended ceiling, aftermath of the wall damage.  Those that are conscious are struggling to regain their feet and loose their guns.  A search of one of the most greivously injured guards reveals the keys in his front pocket.

_Did I mention this is an 80 story skyscraper?  I did, back when the gang was flying up.  Climbing the stairs will probably take you 10-15 minutes as you don't just go striaight up, unless you can fly._

_Half action move, half action search was successful on DC10._

Johan, in the rubble of the table, you see a pump action shotgun.  There is also a sturdy table leg that may be of use.  One of the guards just outside the hole in the wall rolls slightly and you see his pistol still on his hip.

_Half action search was successful at DC10; half action to retrieve items and ready them._

_Initiatives: Speed Demon 27, Murphy 23, X12 19, Johan 18, Straightjacket 16, Cosmo 15_

_*Straightjacket is up.*_

*Roof*
Michelle blasts the disk, knocking it backwards.  The disk appears warped slightly but bends itself back into shape.  It lets out a _BZZZZ_ and starts beeping.

_Hit and some damage done to the disk.  But it's still functional._

"I made some new friends.  Maybe you should consider joining me!"  He hears the buzz and laughs.  "Oops, looks like your blood isn't what we're after either!  Time to blow up!  In fact, to hell with it!  All of you can blow up!"

"Time for you to shut up!" says Rebound, bouncing down from above.  He lands full on Kevin, knocking him to the ground and bounces thirty feet away.

Anna lets a blast loose that just goes wide.  Seeing the disc start coming at her, she puts her rockets to full force and blasts off the side of the building.  The disc streaks after her, gaining ground.

_Hero point used to double movement._

Tara gets up, slightly injured and launches herself into the sky after Anna.

"Damn, you are annoying," Kevin mutters, firing on Rebound.  The beam catches him in the back, knocking him to the ground and a crashing halt against the side of the helicopter.  He slumps down, deflating and unconscious.

_Lethal hit and knockout on Rebound.  Hero point used to get the hit._

The disc after Anna is hot on her heels, but doesn't quite catch up.  She's about 80 feet from any of you and moving fast.  The other disc ejects a vial of blood which Kevin catches and pockets moments before recklessly hurling itself at Michelle.  It impacts her, and explodes!  Though the explosion is localized, it's powerful and she is knocked off the side of the building, her force field winking out.

_It hits with an 18 and explodes.  Your force field absorbs most of the small area blast, but you are stunned and sent flying off the nearest building ledge (save of 14).  It's a long way down, more than 3 rounds at least, so really, you are in no danger.  You can spend a hero point to recover, but will be about a story down and 10 feet from the edge of the building._

_*Neutron is up.*_

_Mia 23, Metal Mistress 22, Rebound 20, Anna 16, Stealer 15, Tara 14, Kevin 11, Neutron 7_

_Amazon: 2HP used_
_Anna:  1HP
Cosmo: 3HP used, 2 lethal
Loki:  1 lethal
Mendez:  1 stun
Metal Mistress: 1HP used, 1 lethal
Multibrain: 1HP used
Rebound:  1 lethal, knocked out
Speed Demon: 3HP used
Stealer: 4HP used, 3 stun, 4 lethal, dying
Straighjacket: 1HP used
__Tara: 2HP used, 1 lethal_

_Kevin2:  1 VP, 1 stun_
_Mia Toan (Dazzler): 2VP used
Murphy (Headsman): 2VP used_
_Shadow:  1VP used, 1 stun_
_Sho: 1VP used_


----------



## Elementor (Mar 2, 2004)

"Didnt expect that...." Fighting the urge to vomit, Vince picks up a wristband from the floor as he shakes off the stun (Yes, you assumed correctly, I will use the HP to remove the stun effect)

Superspeed gets powered back up and Vince tries another run by attack but this time the attack will be to place one of the wristbands on the executioners wrist.


----------



## buzzard (Mar 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *
> Straightjacket is up.
> 
> *



*

"Didn't they tell you no weapons in the building?" John exlcaims as he moves to engulf the axe weilding loon. [groth to max and stretch over to make a grapple, roll to hit below 11 use a HP to reroll].

buzzard*


----------



## Calinon (Mar 2, 2004)

*Foyer*
Straightjacket suddenly grows to full size, snaking forward to wrap around the Headsman. He squeezes, drawing a sharp exhalation of breath from the Headsman. He appears successful, then suddenly remembers why this might not have been the best tactic. The Headsman pulls his axe against his body as John tightens his grip, and the radiation of the axe starts sizzling into Straightjacket. The smell of melting leather and burning flesh start to become apparent.

_Attack was successful with a 21. Grapple check was a 26 versus a 21 and successful. You take damage from the energy field, reduced for protection. You get a 15 damage save, taking a lethal hit._

Cosmo jumps in, punching the Headsman in the ribs, one of the few open locations left by the grapple. He manages to connect, earning a slight grunt in response. "Still alive, punk? I'll fix that shortly!"

_Cosmo hits, inflicting a stun hit._

Vincent finds and grabs a nullification bracelet on the floor. Dashing in, he tries to attach it to the Headsman's wrist, but has no luck. The twisting of the grappling combatants and hidden location of his hands make it impossible.

_Miss with a 12._

"Let's turn up the heat, kid!" the Headsman says. You feel him give a slight twist of the axe handle and a burst of power radiates out from his axe. Headsman shifts his weight and pushes, and Straightjacket groans and staggers backward, falling heavily into the wall, smoke rising from the front of his uniform, burns on his exposed skin. Headsman takes a step back towards the open elevator, ensuring he doesn't get flanked.

_Murphy activates a power of his axe, a radiation burst. Straightjacket fails his save with a 14, suffering a lethal hit. Murphy makes an opposed grapple check, scoring 25 versus 24 to escape the grapple. (He used a villian point on a 20 score)._

"I didn't give you punks enough credit. Time to get serious," he says, assuming a more defensive stance.

The spiders clatter around.  Straightjacket feels one prick him, then sees it scamper towards the elevator.  Johan feels a similar prick, though Vincent manages to avoid the one chasing him around.  The two manage to retreat past Headsman into the elevator.

_Initiatives: Speed Demon 27, Murphy 23, X12 19, Johan 18, Straightjacket 16, Cosmo 15_

*X12, Johan and SJ are up*

_Amazon: 2HP used
Anna: 1HP
Cosmo: 3HP used, 2 lethal
Loki: 1 lethal
Mendez: 1 stun
__Metal Mistress: 1HP used, 1 lethal
Multibrain: 1HP used
Rebound: 1 lethal, knocked out
Speed Demon: 3HP used, 1 lethal
__Stealer: 4HP used, 3 stun, 4 lethal, dying
Straighjacket: 1HP used, 2 lethal
Tara: 2HP used, 1 lethal_

_Kevin2: 1 VP, 1 stun_
_Mia Toan (Dazzler): 2VP used, 1 stun
Murphy (Headsman): 3VP used, 1 stun_
_Shadow: 1VP used, 1 stun_
_Sho: 1VP used_


----------



## Mimic (Mar 2, 2004)

Michelle will use a hp to unstun, she will fly back up and shoot at Kevin.

powers: flight, energy blast


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 2, 2004)

*Foyer*
Johans will fetch the shotgun and pistol, and then fire at Murphy if there aren't too many Epics on the way, otherwise at any remaining robots.

*G-Spot*
Johan duplicates once more (full total now 6 dups). 
"The other group has met up with Murphy and are not faring well. He is wielding an axe that has a radiation aura", says Johan as he squeezes off another shot at the goons (all three will fire at them, still pulling the punch).


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 3, 2004)

"Dammit..."

X12 looks at the men, but the smell of burning flesh makes him turn.  "You guys are presently the enemy; you'll have to wait until this is done for me to help you," X12 says as he turns, pulling off one of his gloves.

He rushes back into the foyer.  "If the elevator doesn't work, Vince, I have the keys to the stairs," he calls out to Vince, and then puts a hand on Straightjacket.  "Beat him down!  I'll keep you well!"


----------



## buzzard (Mar 3, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Dammit..."
> 
> X12 looks at the men, but the smell of burning flesh makes him turn.  "You guys are presently the enemy; you'll have to wait until this is done for me to help you," X12 says as he turns, pulling off one of his gloves.
> 
> He rushes back into the foyer.  "If the elevator doesn't work, Vince, I have the keys to the stairs," he calls out to Vince, and then puts a hand on Straightjacket.  "Beat him down!  I'll keep you well!"




"OK, if you're game, I'm game" says John as get gets back to his feet [free action] and attempts another grapple on the psycho. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Foyer*
X12, ignoring the grievously wounded, non-enemy, innocent security guard (Sorry, couldn't help that. I tried! ), removes his glove and touches Straightjacket.  He is instantly reminded that he probably doesn't want to get hit with the axe.  Straightjacket, on the other hand, feels pretty good.

The Johans, now armed, fire their guns.  The bullets bounce off the armor of the Headsman, dropping to the floor without making him so much as grunt.

_Johan hits both times, with rolls of 18 and 17.  The Headsman makes his damage saves with ease however, the armor absorbing the brunt of the shots._

Straightjacket, feeling much better now, stretches forward, moving within range and trying to grapple the Headsman.  He steps on the disabled spider-bot, missing wildly, but quickly recovers, lunging forward to complete his attack.  The Headsman dives forward, rolling to his feet with remarkable agility, exchanging places with Straightjacket.  SJ is in the elevator; Headsman is outside in the hall.

_Miss badly (natural 1).  I assumed re-roll on 11 or less again.  Re-roll is a 9, becomes a 10, becomes an 18 and is a hit.  Grapple check you get a 27.  Headsman gets a 19 and ends up with a 31 (heh, I sooooo gave him too low a check at work).  I also had to add a stun damage to his damage taken as you did a point when you grappled before._

Cosmo leaps up amazingly high, putting a foot on the wall and launching a roundhouse kick at the Headsman.  His heel catches the villian in the helm with a _ring_ as Cosmo lands to his side, leaving room for Vince to catch the turned Headsman from behind.

_Cosmo hits with a 17.  Headsman fails his save with a 12, taking another stun hit._

_Initiatives: Speed Demon 27, Murphy 23, X12 19, Johan 18, Straightjacket 16, Cosmo 15_

*Speed Demon is up*

_Amazon: 2HP used
Anna: 1HP
Cosmo: 3HP used, 2 lethal
Loki: 1 lethal
Mendez: 1 stun
__Metal Mistress: 1HP used, 1 lethal
Multibrain: 1HP used
Rebound: 1 lethal, knocked out
Speed Demon: 3HP used, 1 lethal
__Stealer: 4HP used, 3 stun, 4 lethal, dying
Straighjacket: 2HP used
Tara: 2HP used, 1 lethal_
_X12:  2 lethal_

_Kevin2: 1 VP, 1 stun_
_Mia Toan (Dazzler): 2VP used, 1 stun
Murphy (Headsman): 3VP used, 2 stun_
_Shadow: 1VP used, 1 stun_
_Sho: 1VP used_


----------



## Deva (Mar 3, 2004)

Eyes blury from the darkness(damn lack of magic missles), Raisa can make out shapes enough to see her target. She growls angrilly as she moved to the edge of the table and grabs it. With a vicious snarl she shoves it accross the floor toward Sho with everything she's got.

ACTIONS: Movement (1/2 Action), pushing table (1/2 action)


----------



## Elementor (Mar 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Cosmo leaps up amazingly high, putting a foot on the wall and launching a roundhouse kick at the Headsman.  His heel catches the villian in the helm with a _ring_ as Cosmo lands to his side, leaving room for Vince to catch the turned Headsman from behind.




Once again Speed Demon will try to get the wristband on the Headsman.  My last HP will be used if I roll less than a 15.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 3, 2004)

*The G-Spot*
Raisa avoids the goons in her path and grabs the end of the table. Across from Sho and Tommy G, she shoves it at them. Sho bracers herself, and slides through the doors behind her. Tommy G makes a less graceful fall, banging his head after he gets tossed through the door. The goon on the table is dropped to the floor as if a magician pulled the rug from under him. The table has a huge crack in it and looks on the verge of falling apart. The wall and door jam are undamaged.

"Foolish child. Did you think such an obvious attack would work on me?"

_You succeed, hitting both. Sadly, there are doors behind them. Tommy falls and Sho keeps her feet. Both are unhurt._

Johan and his doubles all make it up the stairs, firing at the remaining goons. His skill with a gun is well, limited. He wings one goon and manages to shoot up a good deal of furniture. The goon grunts and goes down, clutching his leg.

_One hit, two misses. Goon took a lethal hit in the leg and is rendered immobile and out of action._

Sho smiles at Raisa.

_"You really should reconsider what side you are on, my dear. Someone with your talents could go far. The Mancini's are done. The Red Rose Syndicate is taking over. This your last chance. Reject my offer and I will destroy your mind."_

_*Loki is up.*_

_Initiatives: Johan 18, Sho 17, Loki 16, ?? 13, Mendez 12, Dara 10, Goons 6, Raisa 6_

*Foyer*
Vincent zips forward, slapping a wrist band onto the Headsman as he raises his axe to swing it at Cosmo. Rather than seem perturbed, the Headsman laughs.

"I'm have no powers, boy! Did you think that would phase me?"

_Vince gets a 12 on his attack. The re-roll result is a 17, a hit._

He spins and levels a slash at Vince. The blade slams into Vinces chest. He tries to lean back, but it tears through his uniform and bites into him. Vince's eyes glaze as he feels the dual effect of the axe, and gets thrown back through the scanning equipment, barely keeping his feet. Murphy lets out a "HAH!" using his momentum to continue the attack, this time swinging at X12. The axe burns across his throat, drawing a line of blood but not piercing the jugular, blisters following its trail across the skin. He reflexively grabs his throat, but is only mildly hurt.

_Vince is hit with a crit. He gets a 29 against the crit (thank god), taking a lethal hit, and an 18 against the raidoactive field, becoming stunned. The Headsman executes his takedown attack feat, slicing at X12 (he has reach), hitting with 19. X12 gets a 26 save versus the axe and a 21 against the radiation, making the save versus the axe and taking one lethal hit from radiation._

_*X12 is up*_

_Initiatives: Speed Demon 27, Murphy 23, X12 19, Johan 18, Straightjacket 16, Cosmo 15_

_Amazon: 2HP used, fatigued_
_Anna: 1HP_
_Cosmo: 3HP used, 2 lethal_
_Loki: 1 lethal_
_Mendez: 1 stun_
_Metal Mistress: 1HP used, 1 lethal_
_Multibrain: 1HP used_
_Rebound: 1 lethal, knocked out_
_Speed Demon: 4HP used, 3 lethal, stunned_
_Stealer: 4HP used, 3 stun, 4 lethal, dying_
_Straighjacket: 2HP used_
_Tara: 2HP used, 1 lethal_
_X12: 2 lethal (regeneration accounted for)_

_Kevin2: 1 VP, 1 stun_
_Mia Toan (Dazzler): 2VP used, 1 stun_
_Murphy (Headsman): 3VP used, 2 stun_
_Shadow: 1VP used, 1 stun_
_Sho: 1VP used_


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 3, 2004)

"Well, I do have powers -- I might not be able to hurt you myself, but I can make sure my companions damn well can!"

_OOC: I use Extra Effort to apply a Range Extra to my Healing Power.  Then I use that power at range on Vince.  I also spend a Hero Point to increase my Defense._


----------



## Mule (Mar 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Loki feels something touch his mind moments before an immense wave of mental energy slams into him and Dara.  Dara seems unaffected, but Loki staggers from the blow.
> 
> "Hang on," and you see a bubble of force surround her.  It explodes, causing your ears to pop and your vision to swim as Dara releases a semi-circular wave of energy



Reeling from the mental assaults, Randall drops to one knee.  "Woh!  Hope that was as good for you as it was for me," he says to no one in particular.

Getting his bearings, Loki will level a dazzle attack at the shadow man, hoping to blind him.  "A taste of your own medicine!"


----------



## buzzard (Mar 3, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Well, I do have powers -- I might not be able to hurt you myself, but I can make sure my companions damn well can!"
> 
> _OOC: I use Extra Effort to apply a Range Extra to my Healing Power.  Then I use that power at range on Vince.  I also spend a Hero Point to increase my Defense._




"That's my cue, let's have some fun chopper!" Yells John as he tries to wrap him up again. This time if he succeeds on the grapple, the second action will be an attempt at a pin rather than damage. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Mar 3, 2004)

*The Foyer*
X12 forces, for the first time, his power out of his body. He holds his hand out towards Vince and a shimmering blue energy field sparkles around Vince. His wounds close, and X12 feels them open on his body instead. He ends up feeling drained, as if he'd just gone through one of Kodiak's fitness workouts. He assumes a defensive stance as he feels the Headsman glower at him.

_Healing over range, hero point spent on defense. How did you know he wouldn't like that much? I assumed you used both half actions to heal, one for the healing and one to remove Vince's stun condition (check successful with 19)._

_Initiatives: Speed Demon 27, Murphy 23, X12 19, Johan 18, Straightjacket 16, Cosmo 15_

*Johan is up, then SJ*

*The G-Spot*
Randall's shout catches the shadow's attention. Two lights overhead wink out and twin motes of light race from the light's housing, striking the man within the shadow in the eyes. He grasps at his eyes, shrieking in agony, staggering about blindly.

_Hello, can you say weakness? Loki hits with a 19. The shadow is affected badly by the light attack._

The shadowy man drops to his knees. "My eyes! You took my eyes!" he screams. Shadows peel off him like smoke, leaving a waifish man with shallow fine features and a sunken chest on the gruond before you, hands clutched over his glowing eyes.

The nearby goon has seen enough. He bolts and vaults the railing, landing on the floor below. He twists his ankle in the fall badly and lays writhing in pain as Detective Mendez shakes his head and cuffs him.

Loki and Johan both notice Carl suddenly vanish through the floor. He appears moments later up through the floor, standing directly behind the oriental woman and her male partner, gun in hand.

Raisa, as you stare at the woman, Carl slides straight up through the floor silently behind her, gun in his hand. He looks at you and gives a casual nod to you, like he's saying "What up?" without saying a word, a faint smile tweaking the corner of his mouth.

_Carl has a readied action also and seems to have the drop on Sho._

"_Make your decision now, girl. Join me or I will turn you into a vegetable!_" Sho screams into Raisa's mind. You sense her panic at her companions screams. Dara runs up, as fast as she can, literally running into Raisa and throwing her arms around her waist. Instantly, a mental wall forms in Raisa's mind, giving her confidence that she can withstand Sho's assault.

_Dara uses a hero point to double her movement to run to you, purposefully running into you. She uese extra effort to share her mental shielding with you, leaning against you out of breath. You get +8 to your will saves against mental attacks._

_Initiatives: Johan 18, Sho 17, Loki 16, ?? 13, Mendez 12, Dara 10, Goons 6, Raisa 6_

_*Raisa is up*_

_Amazon: 2HP used, fatigued
Anna: 1HP
Cosmo: 3HP used, 2 lethal_
_Dara: 1HP used, fatigued
Loki: 1 lethal
Mendez: 1 stun
Metal Mistress: 1HP used, 1 lethal
Multibrain: 1HP used
Rebound: 1 lethal, knocked out
Speed Demon: 4HP used
Stealer: 4HP used, 3 stun, 4 lethal, dying
Straighjacket: 2HP used
Tara: 2HP used, 1 lethal
X12: 1HP used, 5 lethal (regeneration accounted for)

Kevin2: 1 VP, 1 stun
Mia Toan (Dazzler): 2VP used, 1 stun
Murphy (Headsman): 3VP used, 2 stun
Shadow: 1VP used, 1 stun
Sho: 1VP used_


----------



## Deva (Mar 3, 2004)

Her hands gently pry Dara's arms from around her waist, her seething glare never turning from Sho. Raisa steps up on the table(figuring it will break beneath her and her balance will keep her upright and then she can just walk through the pieces). "After all this," despite the anger evident in her features, her voice is frighteningly calm, "You think I'm going to side with anyone that would hire a no class, trailer trash skank like you? How stupid do you think I am?!" She stops in front of the woman. "Stay the hell out of my head, Bitch!" Her bicept bulges as she draws back and swings full out toward Sho's face.

*ACTIONS*: Since I can't see the map that was supposedly editted  , I'm guessing at distance. Movement (1/2 Action), Attack (1/2 Action)


----------



## Elementor (Mar 3, 2004)

"Thanks X!"  Getting his wits back, Vince glares towards Murphy, "I tried to do this the easy way, without hurting you but I am left with little choice..."

Powers: Superspeed is back (again) and this time the Mach One Punch is trying to take the Headsman's head off


----------



## Calinon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Roof*
Neutron, successful with his first go-round, launches another beam at the disc chasing Anna.  The beam hits, and the disk vanishes in a puff of silver and black dust.

Michelle flies up to the roof as the disc is destroyed.  As she crests the top, she see's the top of Kevin's head vanishing through the roof.  It's as if he suddenly became incorporeal.

The door lays open before you.

_Mia 23, Metal Mistress 22, Rebound 20, Anna 16, Stealer 15, Tara 14, Kevin 11, Neutron 7_

*G-Spot*
Dara exclaims a loud "Raisa, wait!" as you leap onto the table and away from her.  As expected, the table collapses.  You manage to move ten feet towards Sho and see a massive wave of mental energy rolling towards her and realize that the mental protection Dara had been giving you is gone.

Carl shoots twice, and you know there is no way he will convince you those weren't lethal rounds.  Blood sprays you from her chest and neck and she collapses to her knees, clutching her wounds.  She gurgles and throws her arm towards you, and finishes her attack.  It feels like powerful needles erupt in your brain and you find yourself screaming and falling.  You pass out.

_Carl shoots her twice, both doing disabling hits.  She completes her attack and moves to dying.  Now... __What on earth caused you to want to lose that +8 to your will save?!  Sho hits with a natural 20, scoring a mental crit.  You get a 16 damage save versus DC 28 and collapse, disabled and unconscious._

Mendez clicks his communicator as he tosses some plastic zip cuffs to Johan.  "Crystal Palace team, report!"  To Johan he says, "Start cuffing bad guys.  Cuffs first, injury assessment second."

_Combat here is over._

*Foyer*
Johan's level their weapons at the Headsman.  The shotgun blast rings off his armor, but seems to cause no real damage, while the blaster shot goes wide.

_Hit with the shotgun on an 18.  Reduced DC damage save made by Headsman.  SJ gets a 20 on the damage save, taking a lethal hit to radiation._

Straightjacket lunges at Headsman, stretching around him to trie to tie him up.   He manages to do just that, though the axe's radiation burns into him again. 

_He hits with a 19 and gets a 32 grapple check versus 30, succeeding.  The Headsman makes his damage save.  First round you do a damage as if you'd attacked.  Next round, if you still have him, you can pin.  You fail your damage save with a 23, taking a lethal burn._

Cosmo leaps onto the Headsman's back, putting an arm around his throat and trying to rip his helmet off.  He succeeds and the helmet clangs to the floor, skittering away.

_Disarm (of a sort) successful._

Vince charges in, leveling a mach one punch at the Headsman's unprotected head.  Unfortunately, with Cosmo clinging to him and Straightjacket wrapping him up, the twists and turns of combat make it hard to get a clean shot on.  His punch glances off the Headsman's shoulder.

_Miss with a 13._

"You are getting tiresome, punks!" Straightjacket feels the familiar twinge of the radiation as the field expands.  It is a much larger field this time.  You are all hit, as are the guards outside the hole in the wall.

_Reflex saves:  SD 25 success, SJ 12 (fail), X12 21 success, Cosmo 15 fail, Johan 13 fail, Johan 14 fail.  Damage saves:  SD 21 succes (lower dc), SJ 11 fail (knockout), X12 25 success (lower dc), Cosmo 16 fail (stunned), Johan 15 (fail - poof), Johan  22 (fail - poof), guard 8 (fail), guard 14 (fail)_

Vince manages to dive behind a pillar and stay out of harms way, as does X12.  SJ, being wrapped up in a grapple, and Cosmo, in a like grapple, both take the full brunt of the blast.  Straightjacket teeters and collaspes onto the scanning machinery, destroying it, before starting to shrink to normal size.  Cosmo is lifted off Headsman's back and slammed into the ceiling before dropping to the ground, staggering.  Both Johan's vanish in the wave, guns clattering to the ground.  The smell of charred flesh fills the air as both guards are immolated.

There is a sputtering sound, then the sound of a motor or some sort of electric device shutting down.  Peering out from around your pillars, you see the glow fade from Headsman's axe.  He takes a few steps, gets his helm and sets it back on his head, seeming unconcerned.  "Come get some," he says, twirling his axe in his hand.  He cracks his neck and you wonder if he's even hurt any more.

_Murphy activates his powerful blast, but it shorts out his energy field on his axe.  He blows a villain point to remove his stun hits._

_Initiatives: Speed Demon 27, Murphy 23, X12 19, Johan 18, Straightjacket 16, Cosmo 15_

_Amazon: 2HP used, 2L, fatigued, disabled, unconscious
Anna: 1HP_
_Cosmo: 3HP used, 2 lethal_
_Dara: 1HP used, fatigued
Loki: 1 lethal
Mendez: 1 stun
Metal Mistress: 2HP used, 1 lethal
Multibrain: 1HP used
Rebound: 1 lethal, knocked out
Speed Demon: 4HP used
Stealer: 4HP used, 3 stun, 4 lethal, dying
Straighjacket: 2HP used, 2 lethal, unconscious
Tara: 2HP used, 1 lethal
X12: 1HP used, 5 lethal (regeneration accounted for)

Kevin2: 1 VP, 1 stun
Mia Toan (Dazzler): 2VP used, 1 stun
Murphy (Headsman): 4VP used_
_Shadow: 1VP used, 1 stun
Sho: 1VP used, 2 lethal, dying_

*X12 is up in Foyer, Michelle on the Roof, combat is over in the G-Spot.*


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 3, 2004)

X12 shakes his head to clear the confusion, then comes around the pillar and forces his powers beyond himself again.

_OOC:_
_Free Action: Spend Hero Point to remove fatigue from previous extra effort._
_Free Action: Extra Effort: Apply Range Extra to Healing power, thus dropping to fatigued again._
_Half Action: Heal Cosmo._
_Half Action: Heal Straightjacket._


----------



## Mimic (Mar 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Mendez clicks his communicator as he tosses some plastic zip cuffs to Johan.  "Crystal Palace team, report!"




Michelle clicks on her communicator as she studies the open door for a moment. _That's a trap if I ever saw one._ 

Roof here, ran into some resistance, either Kevin started talking with a New York accent or there is some sort of shapeshifter with access to some high tech equipment really doesn't want us here. Rebound is down, doesn't look too bad but he should be looked at by a doctor. We are following Kevin into the building now.

With that Michelle will drop down to the closest window from the ceiling where Kevin disappeared through, she will shoot a blast of energy at the window and then fly in through the now open window, with her forcefield on.

Powers forcefield, energy blast, flight


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 3, 2004)

*G-Spot*
"X12 is holding the other group up while they fight Murphy. However, due to a powerful attack he made, I lost both of my duplicates that were there. It would seem likely that X12's ability to heal himself and others is so far enough to keep them from losing."
Johans start cuffing the goons, checking if any of them needs first aid on the same go. When he is done with that, he will concentrate on duplication, bringing the number of his duplicates to the maximum.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 3, 2004)

*

Foyer*


Straightjacket exerts himself again, using ranged healing on both Cosmo and Straightjacket.  Cosmo's burns vanish though he is still stunned, while Straightjacket shakes his head, becoming conscious, though still prone.  The wounds appear on X12, and he collapses to the floor, unconscious.

_Extra effort to apply range to healing.  Hero point spent to counter that fatigue.  Healing on both Cosmo and SJ.  KO is absorbed as well._

_Initiatives: Speed Demon 27, Murphy 23, X12 19, Johan 18, Straightjacket 16, Cosmo 15_

_*SJ is up*_

*G-Spot*
Johan sends his duplicates around checking on people.  Most of the goons have been shot, punched, blasted or have fallen, and all have serious injuries of some sort or another.  None are in any condition to resist getting coughs and all are in need of medical attention.  One has the top half of his skull missing.  You think it's pretty safe to classify him as unsaveable.

_Can't recall how many duplicates you can have... 7 or 8?_

Mendez cuffs the disabled shadow mutant and radio's for EMS.  Upon hearing Michelle's report, he says, "Take the penthouse, but make sure Mrs. Raynes doesn't get caught in the crossfire!"

Dara has a cloth napkin in hand and has Raisa's head in her lap, wiping the blood from her face.  Her pupils are completely dilated, filling her eyes.  Raisa's eyes are open as well, in the same state.  Deep in the blackness of her mind, Raisa can faintly hear Dara shouting her name, she thinks, but can't tell which way it is coming from.

_You can spend a hero point to try to recover from being disabled immediately.  Otherwise, it could take a while._

Loki sees Carl standing over Raisa looking very concerned.  He's completely ignoring the woman he shot as she bleeds out on the rug.  He sees the woman's companion stagger to his feet.  Carl must have heard him, because he turns and talks to the man, the man nodding to what Carl says and vice versa.  Mendez quickly heads towards Carl, asking one of the Johans to keep an eye on the disabled mutant shadow man.

*Roof*
Michelle lowers down, leveling an energy blast at the opaque windows of the penthouse.  A five foot section shatters inward, showering the room with glass.  You hear a scream from within as you fly in.  A middle aged woman has collapsed forward out of the chair she was sitting in, glass sticking out of her back and neck, having gone right through the cloth of the chair.  She matches the description you have of Mrs. Raynes.

Kevin is standing next to a woman in red body armor.  In his hand is a metal tube.  His back is to the wall, and both the woman and he are back far enough to have avoided any damage.  Both look startled by the entrance, having been facing the doorway.  As they turn, you see the armored woman is covered nearly head to toe in fresh blood.  You see bloody footprints coming from a room to where she stands.

"I told you," the armored woman says casually.  "Flyers always try the windows."  She slaps her hand against a console on the wall and with a _clang_ a metal wall shoots from floor to ceiling all the way along the window panes of the room, sealing you within the room with them.

_Trapped!_

Rebound groggily gets to his feet, and heads for the stairwell.  "Yeah, sure," he mutters.  "Worry about me later.  I'm gonna shove that gun up his arse!"

_Hero point used to try to recover from KO succeeds with a 18._

With a wave of thanks to Neutron, Anna kicks in her rockets and streaks down towards and into the stairwell, flying recklessly fast.  From within the living room, Michelle hears the sound of someone crashing through a door, then gunfire and the sound of metal being hit.  A second crash of a window breaking is heard to her left.

_Hero point for double movement.  Sprint, losing dodge bonus for speed.  She also got attacked.  _

Tara dives towards another window on the same level, insectoid arms held out before her like a lance.  She slams into the window, arms blasting through the glass, her body shattering a hole through it.  She bounces heavily off a bed and onto the floor, stunned.

_Tara slams into the glass, shattering it and falling into the room, but getting stunned.  No metal wall shoots up._

"Let's get her!" Kevin exclaims, his cannon humming as he lines up a shot.  A ghostly figure steps out of the wall and grabs his shoulder, and both of them suddenly drop through the floor.  You hear Kevin shout, "Hey, I want to kill..." before they pass out of sight and sound.

You are left alone with the armored woman.  You have a bad feeling about this.  As if on cue, she draws her sword, blood dripping from the blade.

"Let's play," she says sweetly.

_Mia 23, Metal Mistress 22, Rebound 20, Anna 16, Stealer 15, Tara 14, Kevin 11, Neutron 7_

*Neutron is up.*

_Amazon: 2HP used, 2L, fatigued, disabled, unconscious
Anna: 2HP, 2 lethal_
_Cosmo: 3HP used_
_Dara: 1HP used, fatigued
Loki: 1 lethal
Mendez: 1 stun
Metal Mistress: 2HP used, 1 lethal
Multibrain: 1HP used
Rebound: 1HP used, 1 lethal, dazed
Speed Demon: 4HP used
Stealer: 4HP used, 3 stun, 4 lethal, dying
Straighjacket: 2HP used, dazed
Tara: 3HP used, 1 lethal
X12: 1HP used, 8 lethal (regeneration accounted for), unconscious (mercifully)

Kevin2: 1 VP, 1 stun
Mia Toan (Dazzler): 2VP used, 1 stun
Murphy (Headsman): 4VP used_
_Shadow: 1VP used, 1 stun, disabled
Sho: 1VP used, 2 lethal, dying_


----------



## buzzard (Mar 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Foyer*
> 
> ...




Straightjacket will leap to his feet nimbly, grow to full size and use a takedown move on the axe man. {stand up as a free action, growth, and a trip attack, if the trip attack succeeds the free attack will be a grapple attempt roll to hit below 11 will promt using a HP is any are left} "Hey, I'm not done with you yet!"

buzzard


----------



## Mule (Mar 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> The shadowy man drops to his knees. "My eyes! You took my eyes!" he screams.



"Lights out."



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Mendez quickly heads towards Carl.



Randall will follow Mendez, pulling on his sleeve when he catches up, "Aren't we going to help the others somehow?"


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 4, 2004)

*OoC:* 8 dups max. And now all but one of 'em are wielding blasters 

*IC:* Johan and most of his dups start giving first aid with the little skills he has. Eventhough Mendez clearly had no consern for the henchmen's health, Johan couldn't just let them die if there was a chance he could help. 
One of the dups goes to stand next to the shadowy mutant and levels his blaster. He seems somewhat nervous, changing weight from one foot to another every once in a while.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 4, 2004)

*Foyer*
Straightjacket rolls to his feet, then drops and attempts to sweep the Headsman's legs out from under him.  The headsman is ready, leaping nimply over the sweeping leg.

_Attack roll of 19 (15+7-1-2) and hits.  Opposed grapple check, Headsman will re-roll if he gets less than 15 on the dice.  Headsman gets a 24 total.  SJ gets a 12+9+4-2=19 and is unsuccessful solely because of being dazed._

Cosmo shakes his head, clearing the cobwebs.  "Damnit, where's Jackal when you need him," he says, kicking at the Headsman.  He misses badly.

_Initiatives: Speed Demon 27, Murphy 23, X12 19, Johan 18, Straightjacket 16, Loki 15, Cosmo 15, Carl 14 (ooo, foreshadowing)_

_*SD is up*_

*G-Spot*
Mendez looks down at Randall.  "I need to deal with the situation here.  There are ten bad guys we can't just leave alone here."  He kneels down next to the bleeding woman and mutters a curse, putting pressure on her wounds.  You hear sirens in the distance as he says to Carl.  "You're Carl?  Jeezes, did you _try_ to kill her?"

"She was trying to kill Raisa, so yeah," Carl says plainly.  He takes a few steps, looking up at the ceiling in the hall.  "Now be quiet a sec," he says, touching the wall and listening closetly.  You don't hear anything.  "Yo, Loki, c'mere quick and get your illusions ready," he says.  "They need us upstairs."

Johan, most of the bad guys you see don't need desperate medical attention.  Something in the next fifteen minutes would be nice, and it sounds like that is on its way.  At least one of you hears Carl's comments.


----------



## buzzard (Mar 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Foyer*
> Straightjacket rolls to his feet, then drops and attempts to sweep the Headsman's legs out from under him.  The headsman is ready, leaping nimply over the sweeping leg.
> 
> _Attack roll of 19 (15+7-1-2) and hits.  Opposed grapple check, Headsman will re-roll if he gets less than 15 on the dice.  Headsman gets a 24 total.  SJ gets a 12+9+4-2=19 and is unsuccessful solely because of being dazed._




 "You keep hopping around like that, and maybe I won't take you apart, then again maybe not"

On his next action he will repeat with the trip attempt. 

buzzard


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 4, 2004)

*OoC:* How long would it take for three Johans to run to the foyer? If it wouldn't take too long, they'll head there. Otherwise they'll accompany the 'main force' of Johans.

*IC:* Johan and most of his duplicates start slowly gathering to where Carl is (Shadow still has his guard).
"What, exactly, do you have in mind? Would it be something I could be of help in?"


----------



## Mule (Mar 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Yo, Loki, c'mere quick and get your illusions ready," he says.  "They need us upstairs."



"Ready Freddy, but um, how are we going to get upstairs?" Loki looks at Carl quizzically.


----------



## Deva (Mar 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You can spend a hero point to try to recover from being disabled immediately. Otherwise, it could take a while.




*OOC*: Yes, I will use the hero point. Also, in my defense, I'm not the only one who's made a silly error in judgement!! _*points to Mimic's impaling of the helpless kidnapped victim*_


----------



## Velmont (Mar 4, 2004)

OOC: Tired of not posting 

Kevin is lying in the penthouse, bleeding to death. In his eyes, he see the movie of his live, and it desn't even worth the 10$ to enter a movie theatre...


----------



## Elementor (Mar 4, 2004)

"Well someone looks a little drained.  Lets see how tough you are when you arent going Chernoble on us!"

Powers:  Superspeed, Mach One Punch, Run by Attack.  You know the drill.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 4, 2004)

Anna rockets past Sanjay down the stairwell.  He looks to Rebound, hoping he'll be alright and scans the area to make sure no surprises follow in behind them.  He then enters the stairwell as he hears the sound of battle coming from within.

OOC: Full move to catch up or, if possible, half move and attack with an Energy Blast +7 if an enemy is within range after a half move.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 4, 2004)

*Penthouse*
Neutron blazes past Rebound and down the stairs, ending up in a 30x30 foot foyer.  The elevator you saw outside is across from you.  There are double doors on the left and right, the left ones would be where Michelle and Tara entered from.  Anna is fighting two guards, both of whom have shot her.  Her armor looks a bit damaged.

Inside the room, Michelle is faced with the psycho woman.  Dazzler surges forward, feinting with her blade and touching your arm briefly with her hand when you are distracted.  Your vision hazes and starts to fade.  You faintly see the woman dart away, maybe left, then sort of right.

_Hit with a 23.  You get a will save of 17.  Do you want to re-roll?  Since you are also up, let me know what you'll do if you are and if you are not blind._

Inside the penthouse living room, Mrs. Raynes bleeds, groaning in pain.  In another room inside the penthouse, Kevin bleeds quietly.

_And makes his first check with a 16.  He remains dying, but will live for an hour._

_Mia 23, Metal Mistress 22, Rebound 20, Anna 16, Stealer 15, Tara 14, Kevin 11, Neutron 7_

_MM is up._

*G-Spot*
"Sorry, only time for two," Carl says, suddenly grabbing Loki by the shirt.  He grabs a pipe on the ceiling and swings upwards, his feet passing through the floor like it wasn't there.  He tosses Loki upwards as he himself propells upwards through the floor.

_The Foyer is about a 30 second (5 round) hard run from here._

Raisa stirs slightly as Dara concentrates over her.  In Raisa's mind, she hears Dara more clearly and sees a light she moves towards.  When she hits it, it's not happy bliss, but a raging inferno of a headache, ringing ears and painful brightness.  She faintly hears Mendez, Loki, Johan and Carl's voices.

_Hero point spent.  Recovery check is a 26.  You'll wake up in a minute or so._

*Foyer*
Vincent charges past Headsman, who nearly completely ignores him, rolling with the punch.  But Vince definitely moves him a little.

_Hit with a 17.  Headsman takes a stun hit._

"I'll take you apart, boy, not the other way around," Headsman growls at Straightjacket.  Headsman brings his axe to bear in a viscious overhead chop at Straightjacket, letting out a primal scream.  His muscles actually bulge as he swings.  Straighjacket manages to turn enough to only catch the _flat_ of the blade on his face.  It makes a ringing sound and SJ staggers back, dazed.  He immediately drops into a defensive stance.

_Power attack at maximum.  He hits with an 18.  You get a 19 damage save and are stunned.  You take a lethal hit as well.  VP used to get +5 to defense until his next round._

Loki suddenly appears, coming up _through_ the floor.  Carl appears next to him a moment later.

_Initiatives: Speed Demon 27, Murphy 23, X12 19, Straightjacket 16, Loki 15, Cosmo 15, Carl 14_

*X12, SJ and Loki are up*

_Amazon: 2HP used, 2L, fatigued, unconscious
Anna: 2HP, 2 lethal_
_Cosmo: 3HP used_
_Dara: 1HP used, fatigued
Loki: 1 lethal
Mendez: 1 stun
Metal Mistress: 2HP used, 1 lethal
Multibrain: 1HP used
Rebound: 1HP used, 1 lethal, dazed
Speed Demon: 4HP used
Stealer: 4HP used, 3 stun, 4 lethal, dying (made first check)
Straighjacket: 2HP used, 1 lethal, stunned
Tara: 3HP used, 1 lethal
X12: 1HP used, 7 lethal (regeneration accounted for), unconscious

Kevin2: 1 VP, 1 stun
Mia Toan (Dazzler): 2VP used, 1 stun
Murphy (Headsman): 5VP used, 1 stun, +5 defense_
_Shadow: 1VP used, 1 stun, disabled
Sho: 1VP used, 2 lethal, dying (made first check)_


----------



## Mimic (Mar 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _You get a will save of 17.  Do you want to re-roll?  Since you are also up, let me know what you'll do if you are and if you are not blind._



_

OOC: I am assuming that since the revision of the forcefield power, that my extra mental shield doesn't help prevent an attack like this so 17 is about as good as I can get so no I will not re-roll it.

I don't have to see you to be able to detect where you are and what did you do to Kevin? Michelle says as she raises her hands as she attempts to detect the ferrous metals on the woman (sword, body armor)[hp re-roll if less then 14.] Once she has determined her location Michelle will attempt to magnetic powers to grab her (body armor)[hp reroll if less then 14 and not already used] and slam her against the ceiling and keep her there. If she can't detect her then she will send an energy blast where she thinks the woman is.

Powers: forcefield, flight (a few inches of the ground), dectect ferrous metals [dependant of situation: enery control or energy blast]



			
				Deva said:
			
		


OOC: Yes, I will use the hero point. Also, in my defense, I'm not the only one who's made a silly error in judgement!! *points to Mimic's impaling of the helpless kidnapped victim* 

Click to expand...


OOC: Who knew her kidnappers would give her a scenic view.  _


----------



## Mule (Mar 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> He tosses Loki upwards as he himself propels upwards through the floor



"You sure know how to travel in style"

Lying in a heap on the floor of the foyer after being tossed like a rag doll, the first thing that strikes Randall is the smell of burning flesh.  "Oh god," he mutters as he gets up and quickly looks around.  Upon seeing the imposing figure of the Headsman, he's pretty sure who caused the devastation.

_*OOC:  Couldn't find a description of the size of the foyer, so I hope it's not too big for Loki's plan to work*_

Loki will start snuffing out all the remaining lights, rendering the room quite dark.  _*OOC:  Hope this makes it hard for Murphy to see where we are and what we're doing.*_  He will then illuminate a small sphere about the Headman's head.  _*OOC:  Not a blinding attack, more like painting a target.*_ "There you go boys, hit him where it hurts!"


----------



## Calinon (Mar 4, 2004)

*Penthouse*
_Oops, did I say WILL? I _meant_ FORT. Meh, 18 still is pretty good. Your mental shield _does _work on mental powers. This isn't a mental power._

Your sight completely fades, leaving you in utter darkness. "I should hope he's quite dead, actually," she says, and with her helmet over her head, you can't really tell by sound where she is. You hear a rustling, and try to focus on metallic items. The wall behind you, there is some near you to your right, another object to your left and one right above you, and a myriad of smaller objects with metal in them around the room. You _think _the one above you is just a heat vent. The ones to either side could be the armor, but you aren't sure (mainly because you can't see it).

You pick a side... right! You work your field around the metal you sense, trying to latch on and lift it. You have it for a brief moment and then it slips out of your grasp.

_You actually picked right, but because you are blind, you didn't get a firm enough grip to keep a hold of her (attack roll of 19 misses). On the bright side, if you get a successful spot check, you will now know the general direction to point in._

Rebound hurries down the stairs, approaching Neutron's position. Anna ice blasts one of the thugs, and he flies backwards and into the wall next to the elevator, slumping down unconscious, his chest covered in ice.

Tara picks herself up and runs to the door, pulling it open. She enters the living room.

"How nice. More people to play with," the woman says.

Kevin bleeds quietly.

*Neutron is up.*

_Mia 23, Metal Mistress 22, Rebound 20, Anna 16, Stealer 15, Tara 14, Kevin 11, Neutron 7_


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 4, 2004)

"I WILL NOT BE KEPT DOWN!" X12 screams as he comes conscious.

_OOC: Spend Hero Point to roll for consciousness, which unless they changed the rule in errata I can't fail, since my wounds don't affect it. _

Dragging his tattered and burned body up to his knees, he draws from within again, pushing his body to heal itself faster.

_OOC: Extra Effort to push from Regeneration 7 to Regeneration 9.  As a permanent power, I can keep this extra effort up for up to one hour.  I fall from fatigued to exhausted.

Also -- you have that I've only spent one Hero Point.  I've spent two before this round, and the one I just spent makes three._


----------



## buzzard (Mar 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Penthouse*
> 
> "I'll take you apart, boy, not the other way around," Headsman growls at Straightjacket.  Headsman brings his axe to bear in a viscious overhead chop at Straightjacket, letting out a primal scream.  His muscles actually bulge as he swings.  Straighjacket manages to turn enough to only catch the _flat_ of the blade on his face.  It makes a ringing sound and SJ staggers back, dazed.  He immediately drops into a defensive stance.
> 
> _Power attack at maximum.  He hits with an 18.  You get a 19 damage save and are stunned.  You take a lethal hit as well.  VP used to get +5 to defense until his next round._





"We'll see axehole" shout John as he tries another takedown to be followed by a grapple. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Mar 4, 2004)

*Foyer*
X12 struggles to his feet, having regained consciousness quickly.  He focuses on his regeneration.

_Yay, now you get 1 lethal hit back a round.  I take them off at the start of rounds.  It has been one per round so far.  Fixing hero points._

Straightjacket shakes off the hit and lunges at Headsman again.  Ready for the attack this time, he sidesteps the attack, shoving Straightjacket towards the elevator and stepping out into the middle of the hall.  Straightjacket sees the two spider robots that drew blood samples scampering up the wall of the elevator.

_Hero point used to unstun.  18 attack roll results in a miss _

The lights in the hall start to wink out one after another, casting the entire hall and sudden darkness.  Loki flips the foyer lights suddenly off, leaving the entire area in heavy darkness, save for a few 'always' on lights in the foyer.  "Thanks, kid!" Headsman says, waving to you, seemingly unaffected by the darkness.  A ball of light appears over the face of the Headsman briefly, but upon it's appearance, he quickly steps out of it and away.  The globe doesn't give out light as much as is a circle of contained light.

_Most lights are within 30 feet in the hall, so it works there.  Light switch works for the rest.  Formed ball of light will cast no light or it renders the darkness useless.  Instead, it is a semi-solid ball of light with hardness 3.  Those without Darkvision cannot see more than 5 feet and have penalties to hit those within the darkness.  Think glow in the dark ball._

Cosmo steps forward, seemingly unaffected by the darkness.  He punches Headsman in the back, sending him staggering forward a few steps before he regains his composure.

_Cosmo hits with a 21.  Headsman fails his save and takes a stun hit._

"I can't shoot what I can't see!" Carl shouts, totally blinded by the darkness.

*Speed Demon is up*

_Initiatives: Speed Demon 27, Murphy 23, X12 19, Straightjacket 16, Loki 15, Cosmo 15, Carl 14_

_Amazon: 2HP used, 2L, fatigued, unconscious
Anna: 2HP, 2 lethal
Cosmo: 3HP used_
_Dara: 1HP used, fatigued
Loki: 1 lethal
Mendez: 1 stun
Metal Mistress: 2HP used, 1 lethal
Multibrain: 1HP used
Rebound: 1HP used, 1 lethal, dazed
Speed Demon: 4HP used
Stealer: 4HP used, 3 stun, 4 lethal, dying (made first check)
Straighjacket: 2HP used, 1 lethal_
_Tara: 3HP used, 1 lethal
X12: 3HP used, 7 lethal (regeneration accounted for)

Kevin2: 1 VP, 1 stun
Mia Toan (Dazzler): 2VP used, 1 stun
Murphy (Headsman): 5VP used, 2 stun, +5 defense_
_Shadow: 1VP used, 1 stun, disabled
Sho: 1VP used, 2 lethal, dying (made first check)_


----------



## buzzard (Mar 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Foyer*
> 
> 
> Straightjacket shakes off the hit and lunges at Headsman again.  Ready for the attack this time, he sidesteps the attack, shoving Straightjacket towards the elevator and stepping out into the middle of the hall.  Straightjacket sees the two spider robots that drew blood samples scampering up the wall of the elevator.
> ...




Since he can't see anything in the room anyway, on his next action Straightjacket will try to destroy the robots. 

buzzard


----------



## Elementor (Mar 4, 2004)

Vince has Dark Vision.  He zips up and lays the smackdown on Murphy.  (I hope)

Powers: Same as last round.  I will chisle this mountain down yet.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 4, 2004)

*Foyer*
Vince turns yet again in the small hallway, running towards Headsman and giving him a punch.  Headsman doesn't even pay attention to you as you slug him and run by, your punch ringing off his armor.  He's already heading towards X12.

_Hit with a 21.  Headsman makes his damage save this time._

"Heal this, you freak!" he shouts, muscles bulging again as he slams his axe into X12.  He drives the axe into X12's stomach.  X12 tries to move, but slips on his own blood, falling _into_ the axe blade as it cleaves into his stomach.  Headsman follows the blow with a slice at Loki, sweeping his axe in a crossing sweep at the smaller illusionist.  Loki drops to the floor and the axe whistles over his head.  X12 falls to the floor next to him.

_Headsman crits!  Damage save is a 14 (12+9-7).  You are disabled.  Gosh darn, that was an unlucky slip.  You should be more careful about bleeding so much._

"I'm outa here!  Get yourself out Dazzler!  Too many comin'!"  Headsman bursts forward, smashing through the stairwell door, leaping over the rail and dropping downward.  The stairwell light floods into the hall, giving everyone the ability to see again.

_Headsman uses a villian point (got a lot, don't he?) to double his move and go down the stairs the fast way.  He makes a jump check to do so. Yes, you can follow him!_

Straightjacket, as the light from the stairwell partially lights up the elevator, you see the spiders have taken up defensive positions near the top corners of the car.  As you plan to destroy them, Kevin suddenly _phases_ through the roof, landing heavily on the floor.  "Hey, ol' pal o' mine!" he says, leveling a cannon of some sort at you!  "Here I was thinking I wouldn't get to kill anyone today."

You don't notice it now, but both spider-bots have vanished.

_Anyone going by the elevator will see Kevin.  The cannon leaves no doubt he's going to attack you.  Anyone in the area can hear the slight hum of his cannon.  Just put the vanishing spiders in there so when you doooo look, you'll see they're gone._

*X12, SJ and Loki are all up.*

_Initiatives: Speed Demon 27, Murphy 23, X12 19, Straightjacket 16, Loki 15, Cosmo 15, Kevin 15, Carl 14

__Amazon: 2HP used, 2L, fatigued, unconscious
Anna: 2HP, 2 lethal
Cosmo: 3HP used_
_Dara: 1HP used, fatigued
Loki: 1 lethal
Mendez: 1 stun
Metal Mistress: 2HP used, 1 lethal
Multibrain: 1HP used
Rebound: 1HP used, 1 lethal
Speed Demon: 4HP used
Stealer: 4HP used, 3 stun, 4 lethal, dying (made first check)
Straighjacket: 2HP used, 1 lethal_
_Tara: 3HP used, 1 lethal
X12: 3HP used, 7 lethal (regeneration accounted for), disabled

Kevin2: 1 VP, 1 stun
Mia Toan (Dazzler): 2VP used, 1 stun
Murphy (Headsman): 6VP used, 2 stun_
_Shadow: 1VP used, 1 stun, disabled
Sho: 1VP used, 2 lethal, dying (made first check)_


----------



## buzzard (Mar 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Straightjacket, as the light from the stairwell partially lights up the elevator, you see the spiders have taken up defensive positions near the top corners of the car.  As you plan to destroy them, Kevin suddenly _phases_ through the roof, landing heavily on the floor.  "Hey, ol' pal o' mine!" he says, leveling a cannon of some sort at you!  "Here I was thinking I wouldn't get to kill anyone today."
> 
> You don't notice it now, but both spider-bots have vanished.
> 
> ...




"Ok now this just doesn't make any sense, but you're not using that gun on anyone"  responds John as he moves to trip and then grapple what appears to be Kevin. 

buzzard


----------



## Mule (Mar 5, 2004)

"Eeep," Loki drops to the floor.


			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Loki drops to the floor and the axe whistles over his head.  X12 falls to the floor next to him.



Loki hits the ground and hears X12 fall wetly beside him.  As the fearsome Headsman crashes away, Randall looks to his companion.  X12 doesn't look so good, being sliced nearly in half.  "Hold on buddy, you can heal this, no problem."  Seeing that X12 can't do much for himself at them moment (_disabled_) Randall will roll him flat onto his back, and tuck in whatever has fallen out (_yuk!_), hoping that X12 can heal FAST!

*OOC:  Loki will spend the round making sure that X12 begins to recover from his axe wound.*


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 5, 2004)

"Uuugh..."

_OOC: Spend my last Hero Point to recover from being disabled._

"Somebody knock him out already!"


----------



## Calinon (Mar 5, 2004)

*Foyer*
Loki helps X12 regain his feet (and internal organs) as Straightjacket attacks something in the elevator.

_SJ hits kevin, wrapping him up and inflicting no damage.  It seems Kevin has a force field on!_

"That aint gonna hold me, you know that?" he says, cockily.

Cosmo vaults the railing, dropping down the middle of the stairwell after Headsman.  Carl walks forward, vanishing through the floor as the lights come back on in the hallway.

In the elevator, John is confronted with what appears to be a ghost walking right out of the wall at him.  It walks into and through him, and suddenly he's holding nothing but air.  The ghost, dragging a now ghostly Kevin, walks through the wall of the elevator, Kevin swearing he's going to "Kick your arse, stretch!" as he vanishes.  You hear the firing of a BFG, and suddenly the elevator drops!  It comes crashing to a halt in the bottom of the shaft.  Amazingly, you aren't even hurt, rolling out of the elevator and into the parkade.  You see Headsman exiting the stairwell just to your left, limping slightly.

"What the flying hell?" he says as you pick yourself up.

Carl appears through a wall to Headsman's right, and you see Cosmo land rather dexterously on his feet as the door starts to close behind Headsman.

_Kevin holds his action for his partner, who frees him by turning him ghostly.  Once outside, he shoots the elevator cable, dropping it.  You make your save versus damage and walk out of the smashed car, unhurt.  Headsman didn't make a graceful landing.  As a note, there are two other elevators leading up._

_Initiatives: Speed Demon 27, Murphy 23, X12 19, Straightjacket 16, Loki 15, Cosmo 15, Carl 14__

*Speed Demon is up.*

__Amazon: 2HP used, 2L, fatigued, unconscious
Anna: 2HP, 2 lethal
Cosmo: 3HP used_
_Dara: 1HP used, fatigued
Loki: 1 lethal
Mendez: 1 stun
Metal Mistress: 2HP used, 1 lethal
Multibrain: 1HP used
Rebound: 1HP used, 1 lethal
Speed Demon: 4HP used
Stealer: 4HP used, 3 stun, 4 lethal, dying (made first check)
Straighjacket: 2HP used, 1 lethal_
_Tara: 3HP used, 1 lethal
X12: 3HP used, 7 lethal (regeneration accounted for)

Kevin2: 1 VP, 1 stun
Mia Toan (Dazzler): 2VP used, 1 stun
Murphy (Headsman): 6VP used, 1 lethal, 2 stun_
_Shadow: 1VP used, 1 stun, disabled
Sho: 1VP used, 2 lethal, dying (made first check)_


----------



## Elementor (Mar 5, 2004)

"No such thing as a fast escape with me around boyo!"

Vince dashes down after Murphy and will deliver a Mach One Punch to what appears to be Murphy's remaining good leg.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 5, 2004)

"Michelle figures that that other guy wasn't Kevin.  Didn't sound like him, but if that wasn't him, where the hell is he?" Sanjay asks rhetorically as he aims a silver blast of energy at the remaining thug's legs, trying to take him down.

OOC: Energy Blast +7 (Half action), pull the punch so it'll only disable, not kill.  Move to one of the doors and open it (Half action): the left doors if Sanjay knows that's where Michelle and Tara are, a random door if he doesn't.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 5, 2004)

Michelle will try again


----------



## Calinon (Mar 5, 2004)

*Foyer/Car Park*
Vince runs into the stairwell, heading downstairs.  It's a three story drop, and he just makes it to the bottom as Headsman _charges_ Straightjacket, swinging his axe.

"At least I'll take you down first, punk!"

He swings mightily, his axe biting into Straightjacket, even as he leaves himself open to attack.

_Vince needs a double move to go down the stairs.  Headsman charges, ending up with a 16 to hit.  Damage save is a 6, I assume you use a hero point.  New roll on the dice is a 5, becomes a ten, so 13 is the result.  You take a lethal hit and are stunned (as opposed to disabled)._

*X12 and Loki are up*

*Penthouse*
Neutron levels a blast at the guard's leg, shattering his kneecaps and dropping him to the ground shreiking in pain.  On the bright side, he isn't immolated.  He heads to the left door and throws it open, peeking around the corner carefully.  He gets quite a sight.

In the living room ahead of him, Michelle is staggering about, apparently blind.  He sees a woman in red armor with a sword, covered in blood, casually spinning around Michelle, slapping her on the back as she passes.  Michelle spins with the slap, and the woman actually laughs, then flicks her on the ear lobe.  Surprisingly, Michelle screams as if it truly hurt.

He also sees an older woman lying bleeding on the ground, glass shards sticking out of her body.  From under a door on the left, the carpet is being soaked with blood, and bloody footsteps lead from the room to the living room where the combat is.  A wall blocks his view partially of the living room.  There is a room on the right, probably the kitchen.

_Dazzler gives another touch attack, hitting with a 26.  Michelle gets a 18 on the FORT save (<---I got it right!) and feels her skin tingle.  As Dazzler flicks her ear lobe it feels like someone just shot her ear lobe off (no damage, just for effect)._

Michelle tries to sense Dazzler, but the pain in her ear makes her lose focus.  Instead she spins and fires an energy blast as she hears a sound to her right.  She hits!

_Michelle gets a natural 20.  While blind, that would not have hit Dazzler, so no crit.  Dazzler makes her damage save._

"That very nearly hurt!  Do try again!" the woman laughs out.  "Oh look, two more people want to play!"  Michelle (only) hears a faint voice eminating from somewhere.

"Get yourself out Dazzler! Too many comin'!"

Rebound runs up, finally making it into the hallway.  "Man, I'm no good indoors," he whines, heading towards Sanjay and the doors.  Anna has no such complaints as she fires her rockets and in a wide sweeping arc, launches herself through the other half of the door, straight towards Dazzler.  She slams into her, but Dazzler doesn't even move, while Anna collapses backwards onto the floor.

_Anna slams into Dazzler, but the nimble foe is well, nimble and doesn't take any harm.  Anna fails her damage save and is stunned, falling backwards onto the floor._

Tara runs forward, slicing with her insectoid arms.  With a pair of rings, they deflect harmlessly off Dazzler's armor.

_Mia 23, Metal Mistress 22, Rebound 20, Anna 16, Stealer 15, Tara 14, Neutron 7_

*Neutron is up*

_Amazon: 2HP used, 2L, fatigued, unconscious
Anna: 2HP, 3 lethal, stunned
Cosmo: 3HP used
__Dara: 1HP used, fatigued
Loki: 1 lethal
Mendez: 1 stun
Metal Mistress: 2HP used, 1 lethal, blind, sensitive
Multibrain: 1HP used
Rebound: 1HP used, 1 lethal
Speed Demon: 4HP used
Stealer: 4HP used, 3 stun, 4 lethal, dying (made first check)
Straighjacket: 3HP used, 2 lethal, stunned_
_Tara: 3HP used, 1 lethal
X12: 3HP used, 6 lethal (regeneration accounted for)

Kevin2: 1 VP, 1 stun
Mia Toan (Dazzler): 2VP used, 1 stun
Murphy (Headsman): 6VP used, 1 lethal, 2 stun_
_Shadow: 1VP used, 1 stun, disabled
Sho: 1VP used, 2 lethal, dying (made first check)_


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 5, 2004)

X12 activates his microphone.  "Other Crystal Palace agents, status," he says.  "Active threat has left the foyer, elevator is out."

"Loki, help me over to the guard's office," X12 says, pointing in the direction of their battered office.  "They took an unshielded blast; they're probably dead from the radiation, but we have a few moments of quiet here, and if I can at least stabilize them till we've completed our operations here, they'll hold.  Once you get me over there, go help the others.  I'll keep in contact -- look for anyone seriously injured on your way, especially non-Palace civilians."


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 5, 2004)

Double post... been awhile...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 5, 2004)

*Foyer*
X12 makes his way over to the guard room.  The two charred guards outside lay unmoving, and there are many guards buried within the room.  It is going to take you a lot of time to check everyone, but likely the most grievously injured are before you.  They are both alive, barely, with extreme radiation burns over their bodies.  Did that guy just stop breathing?

_Medical checks failed._

You quickly realize these are _not_ enemy soldiers.  They are security guards; normal men who get paid an hourly wage to provide passable security enforcement.  And these two are dying.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 5, 2004)

_Cursed slow boards... double post_


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 5, 2004)

"Dammit," X12 curses.  He opens his microphone again.  "Loki, get back here as quickly as you can -- I need help digging the other guards out.  To any non-engaged EPIC member near a phone -- I have a medical emergency and need immediate back-up from a trauma team.  I'm going to attempt to stabilize two of the guards; if I'm not conscious to inform the medical team, they are presently in critical condition, extensive radiation burns, one of the guards may have just gone in respiratory arrest, but I'm not 100% sure.  Vitals are weak on the other guard -- I need immediate assistance."

Kneeling down, X12 put his face close to the still breathing guard.  "Just stay calm; a team is on the way.  I will help you as much as I can until they get here, but you need to remain still and not exert yourself until they arrive and assist you further.  No matter what happens to me, don't try and help me -- you'll do more harm to yourself and me if you try to help me."

_OOC: I'll help try and heal the guard I believe has stopped breathing.  If I'm still alive after that, I will heal the other guard.  I changed this after the reply on the OOC thread about how my healing works, but since Calinon hadn't posted, I didn't expect it would make too much difference._


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 5, 2004)

Hearing X12 through the radio, the rest of Johans start heading to the foyer too, except for the one guarding our shadowy adversary, and one who heads for a phone to call in medical help.


----------



## Mule (Mar 5, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Loki, get back here as quickly as you can -- I need help digging the other guards out.



His knees already a bit wobbly after getting a little too intimate with X12's insides, Randall reluctantly walks over to help X12 with the dying guards.  "What happened to these guys X?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 5, 2004)

Mule said:
			
		

> His knees already a bit wobbly after getting a little too intimate with X12's insides, Randall reluctantly walks over to help X12 with the dying guards.  "What happened to these guys X?"




"The axe the Headsman was carrying emitted a radiation burst," X12 says as he looks over their wounds.  "These two had no protection, were fully exposed.  There may be others in the rubble, Loki -- start digging them out if you can.  Hopefully, another of our team will call for medical assistance.  If you don't here sirens within the next eight minutes, run for a phone and call this in -- there is a very good chance this might stop my heart, and if a trauma team doesn't get here soon, the other guard and I will most likely die."

"Also, whatever happens to me, don't try and wake me -- keep digging, assist the other guard, but don't try and wake me; I don't know exactly what this is going to do to me, especially if he's already dead."


_OOC: Changed action -- will heal both guards, as Calinon has said I can._


----------



## Mimic (Mar 6, 2004)

Don't let her touch you. Michelle warns whoever has entered the room, although Anna is easily picked out, what with her whole body being covered in armor.

Someone get Mrs. Raynes out of here and tell me where that bitch is.  Michelle will hold her attack until someone directs her, she will use the directions with her detection ability.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 6, 2004)

"What the hell?" Sanjay exclaims at the sight.  "You sadistic...you're not going anywhere!"

_OOC: Snare +7 (1/2 action), try to ensnare the woman's feet in concrete.  If successful, direct Michelle to her position (free action)._


----------



## Calinon (Mar 6, 2004)

*From everyone's communicator*
Mendez's voice crackles over the comm. "Back-up is arriving, and medical teams should be here soon." Those in the Foyer and G-Spot can hear the sound of sirens fairly clearly.

*G-Spot*
"Johan!" Mendez calls out. "While some of you are outside, direct the medical teams in here and inform the officers both the foyer and club are clear."

Outside, multiple police cars are coming to a halt outside. Police exit, guns in hand. Ambulances and EMS units pull up as well, leaping from their vehicles. Several people you actually remember from the mall, including the first officer on scene and many of the medical personel.

Finally, Raisa blinks awake. Dara sighs in relief, looking completely exhausted.

*Foyer*
X12 touches both guards on their charred flesh. He nearly instantly falls unconscious as their wounds transfer to him and their pain overwhelms him. One guard suddenly sits up, looking confused and scared. The other remains unconscious, but his wounds seem to be healed.

_You take 4 lethal, become disabled and knocked out. I upped the DC of your disabled recovery check to account for two people healed, just by 5. You get a 26 and recover, though you will be unconscious for a minute. You'll also be fully healed by then._

Loki feels nautious when he sees X12 take on all the wounds of the men, his flesh charred and smoking.

*Car Park*
Straighjacket shakes his head of the cobwebs. The damage isn't too severe and he carefully circles with Headsman.

_Unstunned this round._

Cosmo throws the door open as Carl shouts at Straightjacket, "Get down!" SJ drops as Carl opens his mouth, a wave of vibrating energy stretching out to engulf Headsman. He staggers forward, and when the energy passes, Headsman's armor drops from his body, leaving him dressed in a strong leather outfit. His axe appears unaffected.

_Carl disintegrates the armor, which failed its save, losing all its hardness._

Cosmo steps out, leaping over Headsman, grabbing at his axe as he flips over him. He grabs it and yanks and twists, finally kicking Headsman in the chest with a backflip, ending up holding an axe.

"Here comes the pain train, hoss," he says with a grin at the unarmed and unarmored Headsman as Vince appears in the doorway of the stairwell.

_Cosmo uses a hero point to boost his strength. He succeeds in his disarm._

_Initiatives: Speed Demon 27, Murphy 23, X12 19, Straightjacket 16, Loki 15, Cosmo 15, Carl 14_

*Speed Demon is up*

*Penthouse*
Neutron concentrates on the floor beneath Dazzler, and her feet sink slightly into the floor. She grabs Michelle and using her as leverage, vaults over her head and out of the snare.

_Neutron misses with a 20._

The woman looks torn between leaving and staying. A portion of her helm from below her eyes down retreats into the rest of her helm. She grasps hold of Michelle, spinning her in place as she draws back and drives her sword straight through her chest. Michelle tries to scream but only a bubble of blood comes from her mouth. Dazzler shoves until the hilt touches Michelle's ribs. Everyone freezes in place, mouths agape, as the woman embraces Michelle and kisses her before simply letting go. Blood on her lips, she looks around the room.

"Now serving number 3," she says with a smile as her mask closes about her face again. She pulls out a pair of daggers from her boots as she leaves her sword in Michelle.

_She crit. You are immune!  Yay! You need to save versus DC 25 after protection is taken off. You got a 9. Reroll got a 14. You are disabled.  And have a sword deep in you!  Better than dying tho!_

Anna stutters, "You... killed her!" and fires a wicked ice blast at Dazzler. The blast catches her in the chest and she is thrown back into the steel wall. Dazzler shakes her head, recovering quickly from the hit. Anna gets to her feet.

_Anna hits with a 21. That one hurt and stuns her. VP spent to unstun._

Tara throws herself at Dazzler, slamming into her. Her head hits the steel wall even as she slamms Dazzler into it. Both look dazed for a moment, then Tara slumps over, unconscious.

_Tara hits with a 22, slamming into Dazzler. Both fail their saves, Dazzler becoming stunned, Tara is unconscious._

_Mia 23, Metal Mistress 22, Rebound 20, Anna 16, Stealer 15, Tara 14, Neutron 7

_*Neutron is up again, Rebound holds until Neutron*

_Amazon: 2HP used, 2L, fatigued
Anna: 2HP, 3 lethal, stunned
Cosmo: 4HP used
__Dara: 2HP used, exhausted
Loki: 1 lethal
Mendez: 1 stun
Metal Mistress: 2HP used, 2 lethal, blind, sensitive, dying
Multibrain: 1HP used
Rebound: 1HP used, 1 lethal
Speed Demon: 4HP used
Stealer: 4HP used, 3 stun, 4 lethal, dying (made first check)
Straighjacket: 3HP used, 2 lethal_
_Tara: 3HP used, 1 lethal
X12: 3HP used, 10 lethal (regeneration accounted for), unconscious

Kevin2: 1 VP, 1 stun
Mia Toan (Dazzler): 3VP used, 1 stun, 1 lethal, stunned
Murphy (Headsman): 6VP used, 1 lethal, 2 stun_
_Shadow: 1VP used, 1 stun, disabled
Sho: 1VP used, 2 lethal, dying (made first check)_


----------



## Mule (Mar 6, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Loki feels nauseous when he sees X12 take on all the wounds of the men, his flesh charred and smoking.



"Ugh, I'll never be able to look at a pizza the same way..."


			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> One guard suddenly sits up, looking confused and scared.



"My friend X12 there just healed you, you used to look like he does now.  He heals fast, but you owe him one.  Now help me dig out the rest of your co-workers from this ruble."  Loki will set to helping those he can.

When the cops arrive, Loki will shout "The psycho who did all this made a break for the basement, down those stairs!  We can still catch him!"


----------



## Elementor (Mar 6, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Carl disintegrates the armor, which failed its save, losing all its hardness.
> Cosmo uses a hero point to boost his strength. He succeeds in his disarm.




"Sweet job guys!  But as much as I want to take this punks head off I bet he has lots of stories to sing for us don't you Murph?"

With Murphys armour removed, Speed Demon will pull his Mach One Punch to try and just knock the big man out.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 6, 2004)

"Michelle!!"  Sanjay concentrates on the sword, converting its molecules to air.

OOC: Transformation: Destruction +7 on the sword (1/2 action).

"You (insert language unsuitable for ENWorld here)!" Sanjay shouts angrily, launching an energy balst at the woosy assailant.

OOC: Can't help but feel like this is a set-up...  Energy Blast +7 at Dazzler, HP to reroll if less than 14 to attack, not pulling the punch this time, he's kinda pissed.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 6, 2004)

She feels nothing but blinding pain as the sword pierces her body. She gently grips the handle as she wavers slightly a small cough brings her hand up to her lips. Feeling something liquid on her fingers she moves her hand away from her face to look at it forgetting momentarily that she can't see. 

She starts to giggle when she realises her mistake and she starts to stagger as her legs start to give out, she slams her shoulder into the wall and slides down into a sitting position as the blood begins to pool around her.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Anna stutters, "You... killed her!" and fires a wicked ice blast at Dazzler.




No... not dead... yet. she whispers as she struggles to get up only making it to her knees she raises her arm towards where she thinks the woman is. You should make sure to finish the job before moving on. Michelle will release an energy blast at her

Powers: forcefield (free action) energy blast (1/2 action)

(hero point to prevent dying condition [if possible] if not then I will save my last hero point for death roll)

ooc: Yup I realise that it will push her from disabled to dying, but I figure that she would assume that she is dying (having a sword shoved through her torso) and she would want to get one last chance at revenge


----------



## Calinon (Mar 6, 2004)

*Car Park*
Vince is at Headsman in a flash, and with a loud _crack_ nails him in the back of the head.  He topples forward, landing on the ground with a "Unnnh..."

_Hit with a 17.  Headsman fails his save with a 9.  No VP left to re-roll.  KO._

*Penthouse*
Michelle groans as the sword is disintegrated within her, turning to harmless oxygen.  Sanjay's energy blast takes Dazzler in the chest, hurling her against the steel wall again.  Rebound charges past, inflating as soon as he hits the living room and crushing her a third time against the steel.  She staggers forward, tripping over Tara and falling to her knees beside her.

_Sanjay crits!  Dazzler fails her save and is well, still stunned.  Rebound follows up with a power attack, hitting with a 19 and Dazzler takes another hit._

"Nice try, but you'll need to do better than that," Dazzler says, obviously stinging.  "Service," she says, raising her dagger and plunging it into Tara's chest, "is over."  She leaps up and charges at Sanjay and the door.

_VP to unstun, half action attack Tara.  Hit and Tara is in a bad way.  Half action to head for the door.  She's a few feet from Sanjay._

Michelle blindly fires, hitting the wall as Dazzler runs past.

_Miss with a natural 1.  HP prevents you from going to dying._

Anna takes another shot at her as she passes, and you hear her armor whine in protest as she puts all its power into the blast.  The ice blast takes Dazzler in the side and she slams into the wall, crashing to the floor beside Neutron and sliding, unmoving, into the hall.

Michelle's vision suddenly returns.  Her sense of touch returns to normal.  It really doesn't hurt any less and now she can see the copious amounts of blood she's leaking, and the badly bleeding Mrs. Raynes and Tara nearby.

_Mia 23, Metal Mistress 22, Anna 16, Stealer 15, Tara 14, Neutron 7, Rebound 7_

_Amazon: 2HP used, 2L, fatigued
Anna: 2HP, 3 lethal, stunned
Cosmo: 4HP used
__Dara: 2HP used, exhausted
Loki: 1 lethal
Mendez: 1 stun
Metal Mistress: 3HP used, 2 lethal, blind, sensitive, disabled
Multibrain: 1HP used
Rebound: 1HP used, 1 lethal
Speed Demon: 4HP used
Stealer: 4HP used, 3 stun, 4 lethal, dying (made first check)
Straighjacket: 3HP used, 2 lethal_
_Tara: 3HP used, 3 lethal, disabled, unconscious
X12: 3HP used, 10 lethal (regeneration accounted for), unconscious

Kevin2: 1 VP, 1 stun
Mia Toan (Dazzler): 4VP used, 2 stun, 4 lethal, KO_
_Murphy (Headsman): 6VP used, 1 lethal, 3 stun, KO_
_Shadow: 1VP used, 1 stun, disabled
Sho: 1VP used, 2 lethal, disabled, unconscious_


----------



## Deva (Mar 6, 2004)

Raisa opens her eyes, only to close them immediatly again when the overhead lights of the club assaults her vision. Seering pain courses through her head causing waves of nausea everytime she moves. Still, through the mush that is her brain, she forces her eyes open and looks over at Sho and Mendez - though she wonders momentarily who he is.

Woozy, she sits up and gives Dara a half smile. "Thanks." She staggers to her feet and moves slowly the distance between her and the bleeding woman. She falls to her knees, fighting the desire to finish Sho off and only scowls. "You should let her die," She mutters to Mendez as starts to search Sho for the blood sample that had been taken from her.

OOC: If she finds it, she'll take it and break it.


----------



## buzzard (Mar 6, 2004)

"Nice shot there Vince, you got him good" Observes John as he staggers over to a wall to sit down. "I don't feel so good" he adds as he looks down at the burns and gashes which cover his body. 

buzzard


----------



## Agamon (Mar 6, 2004)

Sanjay looks at the woman's unconscious form in the hall.  He raises a hand towards her and a cage forms around her.

OOC: Transformation: Creation +7 (1/2 action), probably be chainlink, iron bars are beyond his capabilities at the moment.

"That went well," he says quietly and with anger in his voice.  He looks to Tara and Mrs. Raynes, but doesn't know what to do to help them.  Turning to Michelle, he says, "Help's on the way; sit tight."   He says to other two, noting the smoke coming from Anna's armor, "Watch over the girls, I'm going to go find Kevin."  He then leaves the room to do just that, keeping his guard up.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 6, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Watch over the girls, I'm going to go find Kevin."  He then leaves the room to do just that, keeping his guard up.




Before Sanjay can leave the room Michelle rolls over on her side one hand attempting to cover the gapping hole in her front, her life's blood oozing between her fingers.

"Save Mrs. Raynes."  She gasps out, "paramedics should be here... she is first priority, everyone else is secondary... get her to them as fast as you can."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 6, 2004)

One of Johans (the unarmed one) opens his radio. "Medical personnel has arrived outside, I am going to tell the policemen outside the situation and then escort any medics in. Where are they needed, in addition to the foyer?" As the duplicate speaks, he is heading outside to do exactly as he said.

The rest of the Johans continue with the aforementioned plan.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 7, 2004)

*The G-Spot*
"If we did that, we'd be no better than them. What next?" Mendez asks, looking at Raisa with a faint smile. "Shaking down people over protection money?"

You search, but don't find the blood. You find the testing unit, but it's empty.

Tommy G steps out of the hallway into the club. "That mind witch really did a number on my head. What's goin' on?"

"You saying you had nothing to do with all this, Ginuci?" Mendez growls.

"Not a chance," Tommy says. "I don't remember nothin' since I took came to work to find her and her thugs here two weeks ago. I'd never do nutting to risk the life of my patrons."

*Car Park*
"We got the bad guy and are heading back to the Foyer from the Car Park," Cosmo says, activating his comm unit. "I think Straightjacket needs some medical help."

He shoulders the axe and heads up the stairs.

"I gotta go check on Raisa," Carl says, heading up as well.

*Penthouse*
"We need help, lots of help!" Anna exclaims into her comm unit in her helmet. "Michelle and Anna are hurt bad, and Mrs. Raynes isn't breathing!"

Anna starts CPR on Mrs. Raynes.

Sanjay opens the door where the bloody footprints came from. What he finds is a horrible scene. The room is a modern age torture chamber, simply put. A stream of blood stretches from the door back to a body on the floor. It's Kevin. He's been run through in a way far worse than Michelle, causing your stomach to lurch at the sight. As you rush up, you are stunned to see his chest move weakly. Somehow, despite the immense blood loss, he's alive!

There is a large monitor built in the wall. It is static until you reach Kevin's body, when it turns on. Kevin's face flashes across the screen, a hastily patched together video of screams and babblings, but at the short 20 second end... 
I have no friends. If you're talking about that bunch of losers at EPIC, well, they may come, but why should I care? 

They don't even see the potential of being EPIC.

Those stupid EPIC fools will fall into a trap to save me. They are do-gooders after all. They are too predictible.​The video is obviously this Kevin, as he bears a few of the similar wounds on him now. These last three statements repeat at the end, over and over.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 7, 2004)

"What the hell...?" Sanjay says, stunned by the sight.  Kneeling down beside his downed teammate, he activates his comm.  "I found Kevin.  He's in extremely bad shape.  There's blood...everywhere,"  he says into it, his voice shaking somewhat.  "Hurry up with that medical team up here."

As the video starts to play, he stares at it, dumbly at first, but as it reaches its end he completely loses his temper as stands and blasts the monitor.  He looks away from the smoking remains down to Kevin and says, "Exactly what did we do to intice all of these sadistic bastards?"


----------



## Deva (Mar 7, 2004)

"You didn't have the bitch inside your head," Raisa hisses venomously. Revulsion wells up inside her, but not from the pain pounding inside her head. The sensation of being trapped inside her own body, unable to resist the intrusions and comands of the telepath - the loss of control! - all to fresh in her memory. Her fists shake as she clenches them at her side and she turns away from the pair.

Attempting to calm her breathing, and ignore the blinding migrain she had, Raisa leans against the wall next to the doorway and glances briefly up at Tommy. "Be grateful you don't remember," she mutters as she closes her eyes.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 8, 2004)

Michelle quietly bleeds on the carpet.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 8, 2004)

*Outside*
As Johan is directing the police and med-techs into their needed places, a pair of red and black hover-tanks roar towards the front of the Crystal Palace, sirens blaring.  They come to a rapid halt, and the rear panel of the tanks extend down.  A dozen men in high-tech battle armor exit in formation.  The armor appears to be some sort of semi reflective metal, dyed black and red with full face helmets, M-Tac emblazoned across their chest and backs.

M-Tac has arrived.

They quickly take their directions from Johan and head into the G-Spot and the Crystal Palace.

*The G-Spot*
Following Johan's direction, police officers and med-techs make their way into the strip club.  They place the Red Rose thugs under arrest, as well as Tommy Ginuci, and take them either directly to hospital or to jail.  The med-techs treat those of you with physical wounds, leaving you feeling much more comfortable.  They give Raisa some headache medication, though it certainly doesn't relieve all the pain.

Six armored individuals enter in formation.  They move with precision, putting you all under the sights of their arm mounted cannons.  Their squad leader steps forward.  "Who's in charge here?"  Spotting Johan, he says, "Just how many of you are there?"

A brief scare ensues as Carl phases through the ceiling and into the room.  But Mendez has a brief conversation, and M-Tac stands down.  They escort the med-techs treating the mutants to awaiting ambulances.

"Ok everyone," Mendez says.  "Let's get to the rest of our team.  You two better not vanish this time.  You have a lot to answer to," he says warningly to Carl and Raisa as he heads for the entrance.  "And bring her along would you," he adds with a smile, pointing at Dara.

"Glad to see you're alright," Carl says to Raisa.  "Heh, someone's tuckered out," he says, and you notice Dara has fallen asleep.  Carl picks the small girl up easily enough and offers Raisa his hand to pull her up.

*The Crystal Palace*
Following Johan's instructions, police officers and med-techs make their way into the Crystal Palace.  They enter the main foyer of the apartment just as X-12 is waking up and Straightjacket comes up from the car park bearing Headsman's unconscious form.

Six M-Tac members burst through the front door.  Taking stock of the situation, they quickly stand down.  "He's no mutant," the squad leader says, pointing at Headsman.  "The police can handle him.

"Are we needed in the Penthouse as well?" the squad leader asks, removing his helm.  Surprisingly it's a woman.  She has short brown hair and has an eye implant in her right eye socket.  A nasty scar runs through that eye.  "And what about him," she asks, pointing at the desk clerk.

Several med-techs move among the injured, and several more are entering the elevator to head to the penthouse.

*Penthouse*
Rebound has Michelle keep pressure on her own wounds and makes her comfortable on the floor as Anna continues CPR.  He then goes to do the same for Tara and you hear him exclaim, "Crap!  She's gone!"

Sure enough, Sanjay's cage he created for Dazzler is empty.


----------



## Deva (Mar 8, 2004)

Raisa accepts carls offered hand and reluctantly gets to her feet. She  slowly follows the others out of the club. "Why do I get the feeling he knows more than he's letting on to?" She mutters to Carl as she walks next to him. The night breeze sends a chill over her bare shoulders and with a faint blush she crosses her arms over her chest. "Um, you wouldn't by any chance still happen to have my jacket, would you?"


----------



## Calinon (Mar 8, 2004)

*Raisa*
"Nope, sorry," Carl says. "Besides, you look fine. How'd the dancing go," he adds with a smirk. "I know a few other clubs that have amateur night."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 8, 2004)

"The current total is nine, but since the need has subsided, I will be reducing myselves in number."
Johans will hand over their guns to the police officers and then disappear, leaving Johan with just one duplicate. The original will also hand over the blaster, knowing quite well that it isn't his to take.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 8, 2004)

X12 props himself up to a knee, taking stock of his surroundings, especially his two patients.  He starts by checking the guard that is still unconcious."I could use a medic over here, and a few bodies to help dig through this rubble for possible mundane victims," he says in the direction of the M-Tac and medical personnel, hoping to draw some assistance beyond Loki and the other guard.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 8, 2004)

*Foyer*
"Let's get up to the penthouse.  Sounds like people are in bad shape," Mendez says, dragging you towards the elevators before they close as emergency teams handle the guards.  The M-tac commander follows you.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 9, 2004)

"So... how long have you been with M-Tac, commander?" X12 asks as the elevator starts.  "And what exactly is M-Tac's jurisdiction?"


----------



## Calinon (Mar 9, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "So... how long have you been with M-Tac, commander?" X12 asks as the elevator starts. "And what exactly is M-Tac's jurisdiction?"



"Captain," she replies, turning her head slightly to look at you with her cybornetic eye. It glows slightly as it looks you up and down. "M-Tac New York serves as the New York Police Department tactical unit. In addition, M-Tac serves nationwide, offering containment of mutants who break the law. We keep them under control by any means necessary," she adds, her cybernetic eye never moving from you. She speaks with nearly no emotion whatsoever.

"Healing, Majors. His power is healing," Mendez says.

"Ah," she replies, looking back to the front.

The elevator comes to a halt and the doors slide open to reveal the penthouse and the carnage within. The med-techs lead the way swiftly into the apartment to tend the wounded.

"Raynes first," Mendez says as he follows along.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 9, 2004)

"Since we have the med-techs here, let's see if we can move the injured fairly close together -- I might be able to service more than one at a time then."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 9, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Since we have the med-techs here, let's see if we can move the injured fairly close together -- I might be able to service more than one at a time then."



The carnage within the penthouse quickly dashes _that_ hope.  Michelle lies in a pool of her own blood.  Tara lies in a corner, blood oozing out of her chest.  Mrs. Raynes lies unmoving on the floor, glass sticking out of her in various places.  In a room to the left, a body is lying in a spreading pool of blood that forms a stream to the door.  Sanjay is in that room.

Med-techs quickly move to the victims.  Michelle is conscious, answering questions weakly, as is Tara.  In the side room, Kevin is unmoving, but you hear one of the techs say, "At least he's alive."  The remaining two med-techs move Anna from Mrs. Raynes and get to work removing the glass.  One takes over CPR on the woman.

None look to be in any condition to be moved yet.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 9, 2004)

"Alright -- in the event I pass out after this, have the med-techs move me to the next most injured person and touch my hand  to them," X12 says to Detective Mendez.  "Please have them wear gloves when handling me in the event that this is necessary."

He proceeds over to Mrs. Raynes, kneels down next to her, and touches her.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 9, 2004)

> "Alright -- in the event I pass out after this, have the med-techs move me to the next most injured person and touch my hand to them,"



 
_BAM!_

You have a pretty good idea suddenly what happened to Mrs. Raynes.  The hit by the exploding glass came dangerously close to her heart.  Your breath comes in short and ragged gasps as you absorb her wounds into you.  Surprisingly, despite the severity of her wounds, she slowly comes to, her wounds healed.  Meanwhile, you fight to retain consciousness.

You hear the med-techs talking with Detective Mendez.

"That's amazing."

"Never thought we'd get to see him in action."

"Let's give him a few minutes to recover."

An emotionless voice enters the conversation.

"Lets not.  He seemed confident enough he could handle the wounds."

"Hey, what do you think you're doing, Majors!?"

You feel a metal shod hand grab you by the upper arm and drag you across the floor.  You are just coming to, realizing you aren't fully or even close to recovered yet, when you feel your skin come in contact with someone else.  This time it's Michelle.  You feel the sword wound open in you as you absorb the damage done her.  She begins to breath easier, losing consciousness as her body heals.  You begin to wonder if your body can handle this much healing in such a short time.

Another touch, and Tara cries out as her wounds suddenly close.  Soon she is silent, and you feel another deep wound open in your chest.  Your regeneration is not having a good time with this.  You feel yourself picked up, skin resting on metal, and realize the Captain has put you over her shoulder.  You are unceremoniously set on the ground.  You get a brief sight of Kevin and you feel a twinge of panic.  You are pretty sure he should be dead.

"Put him down!  What the hell are you doing?"  It's Mendez.  "Don't kill the boy!"

"From everything I've read," Captain Major responds emotionlessly, "he could do this all day."

"He's not a sponge for injuries!"

"That's exactly what he is."

Anna and Rebound stand slack-jawed at the cold act of the Captain of M-Tac.  Mendez actually has his gun out, pointing at Majors.

"Back.  Away."  _click_ 

"You can't shoot me.  You could miss," Majors says emotionlessly.  "He'll be fine," she says quietly.  You see her face over yours for a moment as she grabs your hand again.  The last thing you see as she pulls your hand towards Kevin is the edge of a familiar tatoo on the back of her neck, but you can't quite put where you've seen it.

Pain erupts in your head as Kevin's wounds start to transfer to you.  It takes nearly twenty seconds before all of them close, though he doesn't regain consciousness.  You feel your body start to shut down from the massive wounds you have taken upon yourself.  You only hope your regeneration can cope.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 9, 2004)

"Want me to fix that eye, too, Commander," X12 says, spitting up blood.  "Or... maybe... might... wanna grow... heart back..." X12 manages before he passes out.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 9, 2004)

Sanjay watches as Majors uses X12 to heal Kevin.  "Hey, how do you know he can handle it?  Geez, we don't need to trade one life for the other.  We're not here to be used like a bunch of tools," he says as X12 falls unconscious, adding in thought, _"There's only one tool around here."_


----------



## buzzard (Mar 9, 2004)

"You know lady, it looks like you had a lot too much removed at one point or another. If he doesn't come out of this OK, I guarantee you won't get away with it" Adds John agrily as he sees the cyborg abuse X12.

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Mar 9, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Hey, how do you know he can handle it? Geez, we don't need to trade one life for the other. We're not here to be used like a bunch of tools," he says as X12 falls unconscious,





			
				Buzzard said:
			
		

> "You know lady, it looks like you had a lot too much removed at one point or another. If he doesn't come out of this OK, I guarantee you won't get away with it" Adds John agrily as he sees the cyborg abuse X12.



"He's come back from far worse," Majors says flatly, leaving the med-techs to tend to the two on the ground. She ignores Mendez and all of you and heads for the door. Her eye glows as she passes Sanjay.

"Since M-Tac is no longer required, we'll be returning to base," she says, putting on her helmet and heading for the elevators.


----------



## Mule (Mar 9, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "He's come back from far worse,"



Disgusted at X12's treatment by the M-Tac captain, Randall's ears perk up at the hint that she has met X12 before.

"How much do you know about X12?  He can't seem to remember much of anything about himself, or how he received his healing powers.  Have you two met before?"


----------



## Calinon (Mar 9, 2004)

Mule said:
			
		

> "How much do you know about X12? He can't seem to remember much of anything about himself, or how he received his healing powers. Have you two met before?"



The Captain of M-Tac brushes past Loki, knocking him aside slightly, and strides to the elevator, pushing the button.  "No.  Whatever gave you that idea."  She turns slightly and you see her cybernetic eye glowing from inside her helmet, examining you.  "Illusion.  Light control.  Adaptive skin camoflauge.  Interesting."  The stare and comments leave you feeling rather chilled.

The elevator dings and the doors slide open.  She turns from you dismissively and steps inside.


----------



## buzzard (Mar 9, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "He's come back from far worse," Majors says flatly, leaving the med-techs to tend to the two on the ground. She ignores Mendez and all of you and heads for the door. Her eye glows as she passes Sanjay.
> 
> "Since M-Tac is no longer required, we'll be returning to base," she says, putting on her helmet and heading for the elevators.




"Oh yeah, I'm gonna miss her. Shame we didn't have a chance to hang out -NOT!"

buzzard


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 9, 2004)

"Obviously she was acting with more knowledge of X12 than any of us have combined. I still do not accept her methods, but I trust in her judgement."


----------



## Mule (Mar 9, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> The stare and comments leave you feeling rather chilled.



Randall is rendered momentarily speechless by the callous actions of the Captain.  But he quickly recovers, and finds himself quite angry.

"Well you do seem to know more about X12 than any of us!  If the way you're treating him now is any indication, maybe you had something to do with the reason why X can't sleep many nights, and why he sometimes wakes up screaming when he does!"  Randall shouts at the back of Captain Majors as she enters the elevator.


			
				EPIC Website said:
			
		

> It’s commonly known that X12 suffers from severe nightmares, and often looks haggard from spending many nights lying awake or waking in fits of screams.
> Link


----------



## Calinon (Mar 9, 2004)

buzzard said:
			
		

> "Oh yeah, I'm gonna miss her. Shame we didn't have a chance to hang out -NOT!"



"Growth.  Elongation," she says, shifting her gaze to you over her shoulder.  "Something else," she says in her flat voice.  "Curious."



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Obviously she was acting with more knowledge of X12 than any of us have combined. I still do not accept her methods, but I trust in her judgement."



"The joy of earning your trust fills me," she says without emotion.  Her eye focuses on you as she speaks.  "Duplication.  Some degree of mental abilities."  She continues to stare at you until you look away.



			
				Mule said:
			
		

> "Well you do seem to know more about X12 than any of us! If the way you're treating him now is any indication, maybe you had something to do with the reason why X can't sleep many nights, and why he sometimes wakes up screaming when he does!" Randall shouts at the back of Captain Majors as she enters the elevator.



Captain Majors calmly hits a button in the elevator.

"He'll get over his nightmares too," she says as the elevator doors slide shut silently, the elevator beginning its rapid decent to the main floor.


----------



## Elementor (Mar 10, 2004)

Vince has been running up and down stair cases and around the building looking for any other possible avenues of escape by any of the Red Rose clan.  If he comes across nothing suspicious he will finally make his way to the penthouse.

"HOLY CRAP!! What happened to X!!??"


----------



## Calinon (Mar 10, 2004)

The med-techs wheel the wounded out on stretchers, taking them down in the elevator.  Mrs. Raynes, unhurt now, goes under her own power.  As the police gather evidence, Mendez is watching something on his data pad.  He turns it off shortly after starting it, pulling Sanjay into the torture room and shutting the rest of you out.

"You saw what's on here I'm gathering," Mendez says to Sanjay, looking at the shattered television.  In his hand is a flash hard drive.  It doesn't take much to realize what he's getting at.  He reads your face and simply hands you the card.

"Toast it.  Turn it to air.  You never saw it."  He grabs your wrist as you take the card.  "You understand me?  You never saw it.  And for gods sake, don't mention this around Empath."  He lets you go and heads for the door.

Sanjay and Mendez exit the room shortly after they entered.

"Alright.  Your teammates are headed to hospital and we're headed back to base.  Gather everyone downstairs in fifteen minutes," he says gruffly to nobody in particular.  "Now get out and let the detectives do their work," he says, shooing you out the door and into the penthouse foyer.  "Avoid the press!"

"Not you," he says, grabbing Raisa by the arm.  "You either," he says loudly at Carl.  "You, sit," he says to Raisa, pointing to a bench on the wall.  "You, come with me."

He leads Carl inside the other half of the penthouse.  About five minutes later, Carl emerges and he gestures for Raisa to come inside.  Carl is about to say something as he passes Raisa and Mendez stops him.  "Not a word!"  He slams the door shut behind you.

"Start talkin'.  What the hell were you doing at the G-Spot?"  He does not look amused.


----------



## Deva (Mar 10, 2004)

With a faint groan, Raisa rolls her eyes. "I've got a killer headache here, can't this wait until mor-" She catches the look on Mendez's face and purses her lips. "Right..."

She meets the detective's eyes dead on and doesn't miss a beat as she speaks._(Bluff 3)_ "I was a little upset after the mall thing, Carl wanted to cheer me up so he bought me some clothes since he knew I couldn't afford them. I was so exciting I wanted to go out somewhere. I wasn't thinking and I didn't think we'd be missed. I heard some guys in the mall mention this place, so I insisted Carl bring me here. I've never been to a North American Club before, thought what harm could it be if we ditched the rest of the class. People got hurt, I almost got mush for brains, so yea... I'm thinking Big Mistake."

She sighs, rubbing the bridge of her nose in an attempt to relieve some of the pain still lingering. "Anything else, Detective, or can I go now?"


----------



## Calinon (Mar 10, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> "I was a little upset after the mall thing, Carl wanted to cheer me up so he bought me some clothes since he knew I couldn't afford them. I was so exciting I wanted to go out somewhere. I wasn't thinking and I didn't think we'd be missed. I heard some guys in the mall mention this place, so I insisted Carl bring me here. I've never been to a North American Club before, thought what harm could it be if we ditched the rest of the class. People got hurt, I almost got mush for brains, so yea... I'm thinking Big Mistake."



"Wow," says Mendez.  "I must have had _stupid_ tatooed on my forehead when I wasn't looking."  He tosses Raisa his data pad.  It shows, in detail, the route you took once you reached downtown, until you destroyed your tracking device.  Carl's pager was still active.

"Which part of clubbing involved the meat shop and the long stop outside the sleezy bar, the five minutes in the alley, the activating of your pager and then my favorite part," he says, reclaiming his pad, "where two under 21 teenagers walked into an _obvious_ strip club!"

"But if you don't want to be honest with me, that's fine.  It seems a trend with some of you.  So go.  My men are already retracing your route you took downtown to find out what actually happened.  I can't help either of you if they get to the bottom of this before I do."

He turns and heads for the door.  He pauses when he reaches for the doorknob and turns.  "How _did_ you get into the strip-club, anyway?"  He studies your expression carefully.  "Or is there something else you want to tell me?"


----------



## Deva (Mar 10, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> He turns and heads for the door.  He pauses when he reaches for the doorknob and turns.  "How _did_ you get into the strip-club, anyway?"




Not even trying to keep a straight face, Raisa crosses her arms over her chest and smirks. "I walked in."

She moves to the door to stand beside Mendez. "Honestly, Detective, it was just a case of wrong place at the wrong time. Now considering I am, as you say, a minor and am being questioned without a guardian or legal counsel present, that's all I'm going to say. Are we finished? I'd hate to miss my ride."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 10, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> "Honestly, Detective, it was just a case of wrong place at the wrong time. Now considering I am, as you say, a minor and am being questioned without a guardian or legal counsel present, that's all I'm going to say. Are we finished? I'd hate to miss my ride."



Mendez shakes his head.  "I didn't know honesty required a guardian or legal counsel," he says, obviously disappointed.  "Good luck pawning this load of crap off on Empath."

He pulls the door open and walks out into the hall.  "Lets go," he says, pushing the elevator button.  "By the way, I'm in charge of the new EPIC junior team.  You both just got removed from it."

"But Raisa didn't do nothing!" Carl exclaims.  It's the first time you've heard him raise his voice.  The walls shake and the air itself vibrates.  Many police in the apartment nearby look up.

"She lied to me," Mendez replies.

"Aw man, come on!  She was just tryin' to help me!"

"Changing our story from 'Wanted to see her dance naked,' are we?" Mendez asks, still not turning from facing the elevator.

Carl looks torn.  "Man, come on.  It's just, just..."

"Just what?" Mendez asks, turning around.  "Close the door, Mitchell," he says to one of the many cops looking on.

"Tommy G!  He's a good guy.  He's always been a friend.  So when my bro sent a courier to me and said he was actin wierd, I had to go find out what was up," Carl explains hastily.  "I didn't want Raisa to come along, but she wouldn't stay.  Not like anyone can make her do something she don't wanna do.  So I headed downtown and talked to some people I know Tommy knows and they sent us to the club.  Then that mind witch and her partner... Heck, you saw what she did to Raisa.  She musta been controlling Tommy the whole time he was acting wierd."  Carl grabs Mendez by the shoulder.  "Come on man, you gotta belive me."

Mendez pulls his hand from his shoulder.  "Open your jacket."  Carl obliges and Mendez pulls his silencer from the side of the holster.  He pockets it without a word.  "I should call M-Tac back and have you arrested for reckless endangerment."  He walks into the elevator.  "Hope you like ethics classes, because you'll be doing a heck of a lot of them before I let either of you put on an EPIC uniform."  He pushes a button before either of you can get on the elevator.

"And get your bloody stories straight before you get downstairs," he growls as the doors close and his elevator goes down, leaving the two of you alone in the foyer.


----------



## Deva (Mar 10, 2004)

Raisa presses the button for another elevator and growls lightly. "I hate cops," she hisses. While waiting she glances over at Carl. "You didn't have to do that. I never figured I'd get on the Wannabe Squad, thought after this year I'd go back to Brazil. Now... I appreciate what you tried to do, but I'm not letting take this fall on your own. I'm not totally clueless, I knew exactly what I was doing. There were a dozen opportunities for me to back out, I didn't, and I'm not going to now."


----------



## Agamon (Mar 10, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> The med-techs wheel the wounded out on stretchers, taking them down in the elevator.  Mrs. Raynes, unhurt now, goes under her own power.  As the police gather evidence, Mendez is watching something on his data pad.  He turns it off shortly after starting it, pulling Sanjay into the torture room and shutting the rest of you out.
> 
> "You saw what's on here I'm gathering," Mendez says to Sanjay, looking at the shattered television.  In his hand is a flash hard drive.  It doesn't take much to realize what he's getting at.  He reads your face and simply hands you the card.
> 
> "Toast it.  Turn it to air.  You never saw it."  He grabs your wrist as you take the card.  "You understand me?  You never saw it.  And for gods sake, don't mention this around Empath."  He lets you go and heads for the door.




Sanjay takes the card without a word.  He looks down at it and turns it to oxygen.  "I never saw what?" he says, slight grin playing on his lips.

He leaves the room with Mendez and heads downstairs with the rest of the team.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 10, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> "You didn't have to do that. I never figured I'd get on the Wannabe Squad, thought after this year I'd go back to Brazil. Now... I appreciate what you tried to do, but I'm not letting take this fall on your own. I'm not totally clueless, I knew exactly what I was doing. There were a dozen opportunities for me to back out, I didn't, and I'm not going to now."



“You just don’t get it,” Carl says as you walk into the elevator. You feel him shove you and stumble forward. His hand clamps painfully onto the back of your neck and he presses you into the wall uncomfortably. His grip makes it hard to breathe or move, despite your enhanced strength.

You feel something cold and metallic press against your back, just below his hand, and hear the hum of an energy blaster. “You saw some of me today,” Carl says, trying to sound frightening, but a faint waver in his voice makes it less convincing. “I’m Whisper; mob enforcer. I hurt people for a living. I’ve even killed a few times. I could probably kill you,” he says unconvincingly, but he doesn’t let you up for a good 30 seconds.

He helps you gain your feet, turning you around as he does so, and as you catch your breath. You are pretty sure that’s going to leave bruises. “I’m not who you think I am. I’m not a nice guy. I’m not your friend,” he says, turning away from you and pushing the main floor button. “You don’t want to be like me. I don’t want to be like me. Empath is trying to help me put Whisper behind me. I want to be part of EPIC, and so should you. This is your shot to do something with your powers, something useful, and put that petty crime garbage behind you. Unless you want to go back to Brazil and be a seamstress like your mother. Or maybe that bang up career as a stripper.

“So just tell Mendez you didn’t want me going off alone. I’ll tell Empath everything when she gets back. I’ll get you out of trouble. I have to, since you seem to want to be in it so badly.”

You wonder how much of his little speech was real and how much was just to get you to get out of the trouble you were in and convince you, or scare you, to do what he thinks is sensable. Despite his effort, he didn't pull off his hard-nosed assassin act too well with you.


----------



## Deva (Mar 11, 2004)

Raisa rubs the back of her neck, glaring at Carl a moment after he finishes. "Don't do me any favours, I can take care of myself. I don't need you getting me out of trouble."

As the elevator descends to steps up to him, leaving barely an inch between the two, and tilts her face to look up into his. The expression on her face leaves no doubt about the sincerity of her words."But you're right, you're not my friend. And if you ever touch me like that again, what I did to 'Bob' in the alley will look like a walk in the park when I'm done with you."

She backs away from him and doesn't say another word. When the elevator stops and the doors open, she exits to join the others.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 11, 2004)

*EPILOGUE*
_[size=+0]"If it weren’t for the actions of those young students from EPIC, I’m certain I would have been killed.”_[/size]

The holographic news footage of the Raynes interview played out before those gathered in the great hall.  Around the table, some watched with interest, some with disdain, as footage from closed circuit security cameras showed clips of the combat, both at the mall and downtown at both the club and in the main foyer of the apartment.

_The heroic efforts of these few teens certainly saved the life of beloved philanthropist, Martha Raynes.  But the battle was not without its casualties, as four members of the rescue party are currently en route to Bush Memorial Hospital for treatment of life-threatening injuries.  Thanks to the action of one of the mutants with healing powers, most other injuries were treated on scene._

_Despite the success of their mission, not everyone is supportive of their actions._

The scene cuts to various interviews with patrons of the strip-club, terrified and injured when things unexpectedly turned violent.  Many mentionings of giant spiders is heard, and the general consensus is that without the timely arrival of Titan, things would have been much worse.  A building mechanic is interviewed, irate about damage done to his helicopter.

_"She just came up and destroyed the rotors!”_ he exclaims, and camera footage shows Michelle doing just that.

_Skylar Holten, building manager and a mutant himself, had this to say._

_"__When that one bug-eyed goat-like boy charged in, making demands and threats against me, I feared that a gang of huligans was going to cause trouble.  But I certainly cannot argue with the rescue of such a wonderful woman as Martha Raynes.  This “B” team of EPIC needs a new spokesman though.  That boy had the social skills of a slug.  Despite that, I certainly am glad they took care of that frightening man with the axe, and saved the life of my co-workers and myself.”_

_The police are being tight lipped about the incident, especially this._

The scene zooms in on the discs on the roof and the spiders in the lobby, as well as the blood sample taken from Raisa in the club.

_It seems whoever is behind this is part of the agenda of a few weeks past, where a world-wide initiative was taken by unknown individuals to take blood samples of various mutants.  I’ll be continuing to cover this story as it develops._

_For CNN, I’m Theresa Soulsmith._

At the head of the table, the man veiled in shadows sits, hand resting atop a wine goblet, Xavier just behind his chair.  He watches a seething teenager in a chair nearby.  As he knew he would, the teen leaps to his feet.

“He was supposed to die!” Kevin York screams, slamming his hand into the table in anger.  “_I’m_ supposed to be the original.  Not him!  _Me!_”

“Calm yourself,” a wispy voice hisses softly.  “It simply means you will have to kill him later.”  A ghostly figure of a man appears and floats through the table, settling in a seat next to Kevin.

“You promised me,” Kevin complains.  Several people around the table chuckle.

“And you promised me you would secure the rest of the blood samples I needed.  _All_ of them.  Yet I find myself short by five,” the shadow cloaked man says warningly.

“Those punks from EPIC interfered,” Kevin says quickly in explanation.  “It wasn’t my fault!”

“An excuse.  Foolish,” the shadow cloaked man says, a faint hit of a dark smile playing at the corner of his lips.  “And unnecessary.  You did better than I could have ever anticipated.

“I promised you two things; the opportunity to become the original, and a place in my service.  You have earned the latter.  The former will come in time.  Ghost, take our newest member to Tank’s workshop.  I have a gift there for him.”

As the two are leaving, the man calls out, “And hurry back.  I think it is time to remind the world that Anarchy is still around.”  Those seated around the table share some excited chatter over that announcement.

Xavier grips his tray tightly, knuckles going white, but says nothing.  The shadowed man notices and laughs.  “It bothers you doesn’t it,” the man asks rhetorically.  He waits a long while, matching stares with Xavier.  The butler doesn’t back down.

"Good.  Hatred.  I can use that," the man says, chuckling.  He walks to the end of the hall, leaving those at the table to their conversations and stares into the fire crackling in the hearth.


----------

